# BARCELONA | Projects & Construction



## lpioe

Let's start with a pic of what Barcelona looks like now:

_Pic by Gabi_











++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Under Construction:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


Plaça D'Europa

*Height:* Up to 114m
*Links: *SSC Thread Movie 










_Construction site pic by Danzig_











Fira de Barcelona (Part of Plaça D'Europa)

*Height:* 114m, 28 floors
*Links:* Movie 










_Construction site pic by Danzig_











Illa del Mar

*Height:* 90m, 27 Floor & 77m, 23 floors
*Links:* SSC Thread










_Construction site pic by Met:_











Illa Fòrum

*Height:* 100m, 23 Floors
*Links:* SSC Thread










_Construction site pic by Met:_











D197

*Height:* 72m, 17 Floors
*Links:* SSC Thread










_Construction site pic by Danzig:_











Hotel Vela

*Height:* 88m
*Links:* SSC Thread










_Construction site pic by Confide:_











Ciutat Judicial

*Height:* max 62m
*Links:* SSC Thread










_Construction site pic by Danzig:_











RCD Espanyol Stadium

*Capacity:* 39'500
*Links:* SSC Thread



















_Construction site pic by Danzig:_











Sagrada Familia

*Height: *172m
*Link: *SSC Thread 






















+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Projects (Approved):
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


Triangle Ferroviari

*Height: *148 m, 34 floors












Edifici Ona

*Height: *60 m
*Links: * SSC Thread












Diagonal 00

*Height:* 110 m, 24 floors
*Links:* SSC Thread












Spiralling Tower

*Height:* 48m












Camp Nou (Redesign)

*Capacity:* ~ 105'000













+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Recently Finished:
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


Hotel Habitat Sky

*Height:* 115m, 31 Floors

_Pic by Met:_











Torre Vallehermoso

*Height:* 86m, 22 floors

_Pic by Danzig:_











Torre Marenostrum

*Height: *86m, 22 floors

_Pic by Met_











Hesperia Tower

*Height: *105m, 28 floors

_Pic by Urban Dave_











Oficines del Consorci de la Zona Franca

*Height: *98m, 21 floors

_Pic by itxlan7_











Torre Agbar

*Height: *144m, 33 floors

_Pic by daniel3223_












*Movies:*

Plaça d'Europa
Fira de Barcelona 


*Links:*

Barcelona at Emporis
Barcelona In Progress
Arquitectura Barcelona


----------



## www.sercan.de

shame
nobody answered here

great projects

Barcelona has got his own skyscraper design


----------



## TampaMike

Amazing. I really like the Torre Vallehermoso and Triangle Ferroviari


----------



## Gatis

Some designs are great - it shows that the existing beauty of Barcelona sets high requirements for new buildings.


----------



## Khanabadosh

A lot of construction is going on in Barcelona. City is going under great transformation. The projects include new metro lines, new tram lines, new commercial areas, new hotels, new airport terminal, new train station, new apartments etc etc.


----------



## Urban Dave

http://bcnip.blogsome.com/2006/05/05/spiralling-tower-zaha-hadid/
http://bcnip.blogsome.com/2006/05/04/spiralling-tower-edificio-de-zaha-hadid-en-el-forum/

Spiralling Tower, by Zaha Hadid. 48 m. University building


http://bcnip.blogsome.com/2006/02/21/
Plaza de las Arenas, Shopping center by Richard Rogers.


----------



## lpioe

added spiralling tower, 3 recently finished buildings and 2 movies
thx to urban dave


----------



## Kuvvaci

wonderful projects...


----------



## Cyril

Very nice developments


----------



## Danish_guy

I have waited a very long time for someone to make this tread! Thanks lpioe!


----------



## SGoico

Here we have! Finally a thread for projects and construction in BCN. I'll dig in the Spanish forum from time to time and will contribute whenever I can with more info

Thanks lpioe


----------



## colemonkee

Hesperia Tower turned out very nice. That was one of my favorite projects to track under construction on Emporis. I really like Triangle Ferroviari too. When is that one supposed to start?


----------



## Erebus555

I love the spiralling tower. Barcelona has some interesting architecture growing in the city. Maybe it will be known as the city with it's own architecture such as Gaudi's.


----------



## SGoico

*Illa del Mar and surroundings* as per 05/06/06

_Picture by GlobalJoe. Thanks and get well soon_








*+++++++++Under Construction+++++++++*

*Hotel Habitat Sky*. Render

_Picture by itxlan7_








*+++++++++Under Construction+++++++++*

*Sagrada Familia*

_Picture by itxlan7_









_Picture by Manu84_








*+++++++++Under Construction+++++++++*

*Ciutat Judicial*








_Pictures by Danzig_

















*+++++++++Under Construction+++++++++*

*Torre AgBar*

_Pictures by daniel3223_








*+++++++++Completed 2005+++++++++*


----------



## lpioe

ah, how could i forget la Sagrada Familia 
is there a model or a render of what it will look like when finished?

and thanks for contributing SGoico
i will add la sagrada familia an Ciutat Judicial to the first post later.


----------



## Bitxofo

:applause::applause:
Thanks a lot LPOiE!
:bowtie:
Very good job!!
kay:


----------



## ElVoltageDR

Wow, Barcelona has some great buildings developing. It's such an artful city.


----------



## LuckyLuke

Thanks, finally a Barcelona Projectlist


----------



## Bitxofo

Some more:



ralexag said:


> OTROS PROYECTOS:
> CAJÓN SANTS (SOTERRAR VÍAS RENFE Y AVE)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESTACIÓN DE SANTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESTACIÓN DE LA SAGRERA - TGV (FRANK GEHRY)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AEROPUERTO EL PRAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINEA 9 - 10 METRO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (SOBRE LA MARCHA IRÉ PONIENDO MÁS PROYECTOS)


:wink2:


----------



## lpioe

is the Triangle Ferroviari going to be a tgv train station? didnt know that 

i added my 3 fav pics of barcelona skyline to the first post.


----------



## 3tmk

Good job!
What I really like is how the skyscrapers might not be of the biggest, but they are each of interesting styles, and would make a small, but compact skyline.
Barcelona is great today, it will be amazing tomorrow kay:


----------



## Bitxofo

lpioe said:


> is the Triangle Ferroviari going to be a tgv train station? didnt know that
> 
> i added my 3 fav pics of barcelona skyline to the first post.


Yes, La Sagrera TGV station in 2009, also for local trains, long distance trains, commuters trains, metro, buses, etc. Huge station!

Next year, the current Sants station will be for TGV too, in December.
:happy:


----------



## Bitxofo

One more:



itxlan7 said:


> Situado en la C/ Pere IV con Fluvià. Barcelona
> Superfície: 21.000 m2 sobre rasante más 8.000 m2 bajo rasante
> Proyecto 2005
> Cga Arquitectes para Renta Corporación
> 
> Situado en una nueva área en contínua transformación, el encargo requiere un edificio singular que pueda asumir convertirse en un referente urbano: una geometría sugerente e innovadora, que responda adecuadamente a las necesidades programáticas y tecnico-contructivas.


:wink2:


----------



## Bitxofo

Another one:



itxlan7 said:


> Edificio de oficinas en Barcelona, frente al Besos, de 70.000 m2 (11.800 m2 de oficinas en 23 plantas, 4.800m2 de locales comerciales y 53.400m2 de viviendas)
> Arquitecto: Gca Arquitectes
> 
> Propuesta de usos mixtos para una parcela de 28.000 m2.
> El edificio se implanta como pauta para un barrio con voluntad de cambio, en el eje viario pricipal. Su volumetría se define con un zócalo perimetral, a 8 m de altura sobre rasante, donde se depositan prismas de geometrías diversas, revalorizando el espacio abierto a traves de su contorno.


:wink2:


----------



## lpioe

i like the first one
are this buildings already approved?


----------



## Bitxofo

^^Yes, but they can "suffer" modifications...
:runaway:


----------



## SGoico

*Arenas de Barcelona (formerly a bullring)*

That's how it looked until a couple of years ago









That's the planned project once finished 









And that's how it looks now from a different angle
_Picture by itxlan7_








*+++++++++Under Construction+++++++++*


----------



## Bitxofo

Little change for a project under construction:




itxlan7 said:


> Una cutre simulacion de todo el conjunto


:wink2:


----------



## lpioe

bitxofo said:


> Little change for a project under construction:
> 
> 
> 
> :wink2:



the right building looks kinda strange, but somehow i like it 
is it the building next to habitat sky?
is it already u/c?

i updated the first post with the following u/c pictures which i found in the spanish forums:


Plaça d'Europa

_Pics by Danzig_



















Habitat Sky











Illa del mar

_Pic by Juaxo:_










Ciutat Judicial

_Construction Site Pic by Danzig:_


----------



## Tricky

Barcelona is next on my agenda in terms of European city destinations... very cool. Love the airport in particular. But Madrid is also trying really hard, isn't it?.... Is Barcelona still Spain's Construction- and Boomtown?... or has Madrid taken over now?


----------



## Bitxofo

^^I think it is a tie!


----------



## JAB323

The beautiful catalan homeland!


----------



## M&M

Hermosa!!!! Una de mis ciudades favoritas en el mundo!!!!

Perfect. I love Barcelona. Totally avant garde.

Thanks for showing this amazing city--

kisses from Messi's homecity!! Take care of "el enano". Hahaha


----------



## LMCA1990

i don't really like tall buildings for barcelona but congratulations anyway.


----------



## lpioe

has anyone any information about the buildings near habitat sky in the pere iv complex?










according to emporis they are u/c (link) , but i have never seen any pics of them :?


----------



## Bitxofo

^^You can see them in the Catalan subforum, I will try to find the links for you.


----------



## Pedrillo

Great thread! :applause:


----------



## Pairedjam

Good Projects for a Great City.


----------



## Skycrap

great architecture!


----------



## lpioe

bitxofo said:


> ^^You can see them in the Catalan subforum, I will try to find the links for you.



that would be great


----------



## Bitxofo

lpioe said:


> has anyone any information about the buildings near habitat sky in the pere iv complex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> according to emporis they are u/c (link) , but i have never seen any pics of them :?


Here you are, by ITXLAN7:



itxlan7 said:


> Con los 4 elementos que concibió Perrault ya en marcha está por seguro quedará un conjunto espectacular. Por otra parte me alegro que uno o dos (creo que el cubo tambien) sean de viviendas, siempre dará más vida a la zona y al nuevo parque ya en construcion. Pongo una simulacion con todos los edificios juntos.


:wink2:


----------



## Peloso

Barcelona is the most pleasant city on the Mediterranean coast, bar none.
And its future architecture seems to be up to its great past standards. Perfect harmony, doesn't need tall skyscrapers - which would in fact break the balance.
Only... I would like to see the Sagrada Familia completed :soon:


----------



## Bob

lpioe said:


> ah, how could i forget la Sagrada Familia
> is there a model or a render of what it will look like when finished?
> 
> and thanks for contributing SGoico
> i will add la sagrada familia an Ciutat Judicial to the first post later.





















At current rate of construction I think this is about 20 years off.


----------



## Bitxofo

^^La Sagrada Família temple will by finished by 2023-24 approx.


----------



## Bitxofo

One more, by Dominique Perrault:



Mediamanga said:


> Otra imagen del conjunto de edificios de Perrault:


:wink2:


----------



## ElVoltageDR

Barcelona has great buildings.


----------



## lpioe

bitxofo said:


> One more, by Dominique Perrault:
> 
> 
> :wink2:



looks great


----------



## Bitxofo

^^Not so "great": 100 metres high approx.
:dunno:


----------



## lpioe

bitxofo said:


> ^^Not so "great": 100 metres high approx.
> :dunno:


100m is quite nice. I think Habitat Sky should remain the tallest structure in this little cluster.
Is this new building already u/c? Is there a date for completion?


----------



## lpioe

Some updates:

*Illa del Mar (pic by GlobalJoe)*











*Ciutat Judicial (pic by Danzig)*











*Habitat Sky (pic by ÎNÃÐÄþTÅT)*











*Plaça D'Europa (pics by Danzig & Confide)*





























I also added a drawing of the finished Sagrada Familia, thanks to Bob for finding it.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

Thanks for the update. Barcelona and Valencia have the most interesting projects in Spain


----------



## MLH

La Plaça D'Europa esta tuanis. Looks good guys.


----------



## Marco Bruno

Congrats to Barcelona! kay: a great lesson for portuguese backward politicians who hate towers


----------



## lpioe

A new tower for Barcelona 

Diagonal 00, 110m, 24 floors




























I really like it, although I would have prefered to see it somewhere between Torre Vallehermoso and Habitat Sky, don't think it fits that good into the skyline near the forum. But great tower nevertheless.



Also some recent updates of other towers:

Habitat Sky (pic by Confide)











Torre Vallehermoso (pic by Danzig)











Illa del Mar (pic by GlobalJoe)


----------



## WhiteMagick

Barcelona probably has the most artistically beautiful projects going up in the world! So wonderful


----------



## Bitxofo

Diagonal 00 is a very nice project, making a "gate" with Hotel Barcelona Princess (in Diagonal 1)!
kay:


----------



## BMXican

that's right. it has a quite attractive 'skin'.


----------



## lpioe

bitxofo said:


> Diagonal 00 is a very nice project, making a "gate" with Hotel Barcelona Princess (in Diagonal 1)!
> kay:


Yeah, I agree and I really like the skin too 
The Diagonal between this new tower and Torre Agbar will look amazing in the future. Habitat Sky, Torre Vallehermoso, Edifici Ona and lots of other projects ([email protected]) :banana: 

Btw: There's a roundup of current construction works in this area @barcelona in progress, pics by spectra.
Link

It seems Edifici Ona is starting soon (or already started?).
This is one of my fav towers projected for Barcelona. It fits perfectly into this city, reminds me somehow of Casa Milà.


----------



## matej

very nice BCN 
Diagonal is very good project


----------



## Potie

Hey!
I now Diagonal Mar, but what do you mean with Diagonaal 00?

Barcelona we loves you!


----------



## Bitxofo

Potie said:


> Hey!
> I now Diagonal Mar, but what do you mean with Diagonaal 00?
> 
> Barcelona we loves you!


Diagonal 00 is the beginning of Diagonal Avenue, near the sea, it is in Diagonal Mar (Diagonal Sea), too!
:wink2:
Edifici Ona has being started, but it will be 60 metres high instead of 120 m.
:dunno:


----------



## lpioe

bitxofo said:


> Diagonal 00 is the beginning of Diagonal Avenue, near the sea, it is in Diagonal Mar (Diagonal Sea), too!
> :wink2:
> Edifici Ona has being started, but it will be 60 metres high instead of 120 m.
> :dunno:


60m?  
That's really sad, it'll look really small opposite the Torre Agbar hno: 
115m would have been perfect.


----------



## Indyman

I like all the buildings save the ***** building.


----------



## Bitxofo

More about Diagonal 00:



SEIM said:


> No es que sea la mejor maqueta del mundo, pero resulta impresionante esta torre. En los renders sale mas bonita y con esa especie de estrias o ramas en la fachada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pues me parece a mi que el dialogo con la spiralling según lo qu se ve en la maqueta va ser un poco dificil en mi opinión. Me parece un concepto el de la spiralling más próximo al edificio forum. Pero es poco de fiar esta maqueta, para mi que han hecho fea la spiralling para potenciar la torre :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A10


^^In Barcelona Meeting Point Fair.
:wink2:


----------



## lpioe

Small Update:

Habitat Sky (by Danzig):





























Torre Vallehermoso (by Danzig):











Illa del Mar (by GlobalJoe):


----------



## Asterix

Great work of update, boys


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

beautiful! i'm going there someday


----------



## glitz_boy

ryochan ... ikut dunkz 

go barca!


----------



## sdf11

This is the Final Year in the Agbar Tower, really impressive!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTp9cxdOSLc&NR


----------



## Bitxofo

2 more videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzJS9br2rMY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTp9cxdOSLc&eurl=
:happy:


----------



## Khanabadosh

Spectacular. What a way to welcome new year. Nice videos.


----------



## tato

Y despues dicen que cataluña esta discriminada por el gobierno central, ya os vale....


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## lpioe

Check this page for lots of pics of current construction sites at the new diagonal.


----------



## Sbz2ifc

Diagonal 00 is great. It has a nice little atrium there, right?


----------



## skysurfer26

tato said:


> Y despues dicen que cataluña esta discriminada por el gobierno central, ya os vale....


Que tonteria de comentario...que tendra que ver el tocino con la velocidad...precisamente teniendo ni la mitad de inversion que tiene Madrid por tener el titulo honorifico de capital, Barcelona esta haciendo todo esto y mucho mas, siendo una de las pocas ciudades no capital de Estado mas conocida en todo el mundo que la propia capital de Estado...y eso duele verdad !?:banana:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Digna de ser la capital mundial de la creatividad. AMO A BARCELONA!


----------



## lpioe

Some updates:

Torre Vallehermoso (by Confide)











Illa del Mar (by GlobalJoe)




















Plaça d'Europa (by Danzig)











Habitat Sky (by Met)




















D197 (by Confide)


----------



## Karakuri

sdf11 said:


> This is the Final Year in the Agbar Tower, really impressive!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTp9cxdOSLc&NR


Holly s**t this is soooo beautiful! I mean it, all those colors... :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

great pics, Barcelone becomes a nice highrise-cluster


----------



## Hush

*- Plaça d'Espanya -​*

*Centro Comercial y de Ocio "Les Arenes"​ *


Arquitectos: *Richard Rogers y Alonso Balaguer*.
Nuevo centro comercial y de ocio de lujo
Entre otros, 12 salas de cine, thalassoterapia, gimnasio, tiendas, y el que será el mejor museo del Rock de Europa.










































































*Por Lââm. *










MALOBA said:


>




*Comisaria Central de los Mossos​*
*Arquitecto: Oriol Bohigas* :S​

*Foto del emplazamiento, por Danzig​*





























**Zona Raval**​

*Hotel Lampara - Barceló Rambla del Raval​*


















*Estado de las obras a 7/5/07​*









*Filmoteca de Catalunya (Josep Lluís Mateo)​*


























*- Plaça de les Glòries -​*-El segundo centro de la ciudad-





















• *Museu del Disseny (MBM-Bohigas) *































• *Torre Laminar (Edificio Administrativo Aj. Barcelona) por Federico Soriano*




















• *Propuesta para los Encants (Mercadillo)  *









*- [email protected] y Nova Diagonal -​*


















*Campus Audiovisual - Barcelona Media*





































*D197 (David Chiperfield)*










*Mayo 2007, por CONFIDE*











*D199 (D. Chipperfield)*


















*Edificio Interface​*




















*INDRA​*
*Foto por CONFIDE​*











*Nueva Sede RNE*

*Foto por Met*










*Edificio MediàTIC (Enric Ruiz Geli)*


















*Illa Ecourban (William McDonough)​*




















*Parc Central (Jean Nouvel)*




































*Habitat Sky (Dominique Perrault)​*









*Por CONFIDE*




































*Edifici Cambra de Comerç​*
*Diseño y arquitectos aun desconocidos. Foto del volumen.​*










*Torre Diagonal Vallehermoso​*







*Por DANZIG​*









*Foto de VOX​*









*Diagonal Sol​*








*Foto por CONFIDE​*









Mediamanga said:


> Nuevos proyectos que he encontrado:
> 
> *Camí Antic de Valencia*
> Lo promociona el Grupo LAR y queda justo detrás del Habitat Sky. La manzana se completará con vivienda protegida y la conservación de un "front consolidat" de viviendas. Imágenes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@almogavers*
> Lo promociona Metrovacesa y queda justo delante del Razzmatazz. La manzana conserva una antigua fábrica ya rehabilitada (La Galeta), sede de las oficinas de Antonio Miró entre otros. Imágenes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Illacuna*
> Otro proyecto de l'Eix Llacuna, creo que ya habiamos hablado de él hace tiempo. Lo promociona Colonial. Está ubicado en Llacuna entre Pallars y Pujades.Imágenes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Torre Pujades*
> Lo promociona Servihabitat. Estará ubicado en el cruce Pujades/Provençals, dentro de la zona Llull/Pujades Llevant. Imágenes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sancho de Avila*
> Residencia de estudiantes. 500 habitaciones. Ubicación: Sancho de Avila, 22. Completa la manzana del Ecourban de William McDonough. Imágenes:





Danzig said:


> encontré otro más
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emplazamiento: Granada, Trueta, Mas de Roda. Barcelona
> Promotor: Riofisa / Procam
> Superficie: 22.350,00 m2
> Presupuesto: 20.330.000 €
> Proyecto: 2005
> Construción: 2006 - en curso





Mediamanga said:


> ^^ cierto, este último pertenece a la rehabilitación del complejo industrial de Can Gili Vell que ya conociamos:
> 
> http://www.inloft.info
> 
> Por lo que veo, la fábrica rehabilitada contendrá las viviendas tipo loft, mientras que las nuevas edificaciones serán oficinas.


----------



## Hush

*- Masterplan Sagrera -​*


































*Edifici Sagrera, Frank Gehry​*





















*- Altacoloma Cubix, Santa Coloma de Gramenet -​*
*3 TORRES compuestas por un hotel, vivienda de alquiler y pisos de renta libre, la más alta, con 24 plantas.

65.000 M2 de superficie mas zona verde, que con 6.000 m2 unirá el parque Europa con Can Zam.​*


----------



## Hush

*- Fòrum/Diagonal Mar -​*
*Zoo Maritim​*












































*Illa del Mar*​

























*Mar i Cel​*









*Foto por CONFIDE*








*Torre Telefonica (Enric Massip)​*







*Por Lââm​*
















*Torre Espiral (Zaha Hadid)​*


----------



## Karltj

Excelentes proyectos! es increible la cantidad de arquitectos superestrella con proyectos en la ciudad, felicidades!


----------



## el palmesano

i love barcelona!!!!


----------



## WonderlandPark

Oh, My, God, I, Have, To, Get, Back, To, BCN, NOW!


----------



## lpioe

Great stuff hush kay:
I will add some of the projects to the first posts later.


----------



## Bitxofo

Very good update!
kay:
Thanks HUSH!!
:wink2:


----------



## Kailyas

Beautiful city:banana:


----------



## pescarush

speachless...


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

www.sercan.de said:


> shame
> nobody answered here
> 
> great projects
> 
> Barcelona has got his own skyscraper design


Most of them are really ugly! Other not...


----------



## Douly

Great project for a great city!


----------



## Ramses

I don't realy like hotel Lampara in Zona Raval. It doesn't fit in the massive sides of the Rambla del Raval, it creates too much openness. This area needs some improvement, but hopefully they don't destroy the whole atmosphere of this part of the city.

What is the purpose of the big square in Glories? It is one of the biggest squares i've seen! 


Here can you find some more recent updates from my last trip to Barcelona: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541425 
(but be carefull, it is in Dutch )


----------



## [email protected]

So they will finally get rid of this ugly giant roundabout near the Torre Agbar?


----------



## SGoico

^^Yes, something they should never have done in the first instance. I'm not sure if the definitive design has been signed off but one thing is for sure, the elevated roundabout is going to be removed and will be replaced by a massive square with Gran Via going underneath.


----------



## Hush

A few pics by *MET*



Met said:


>


----------



## lpioe

Great shots by Met (especially the last one) and thanks for the updates Hush kay:
I also updated the first post.
Anyone knows the exact cap of the redesigned Camp Nou? I've read quite a few different numbers between 103'000 and 110'000.


----------



## Niat

Gracias por todo el trabajo. Que bonito quedará todo, la Zona de Glòries y la Diagonal hastal el Forum una pasada.

Por cierto, en la futura plaza de las Glòries veo mucho verde y eso me encanta, me imagino que la Diagonal, la Gran Via y la Avenida Meridiana irán por un tunel por debajo de la plaza, ¿no?


----------



## Saskaton

:banana:Great project for a great city
barcelona is beautifull


----------



## ZZ-II

very cool projects, great for barcelona!


----------



## Marquinho

Zaha Hadid was supose to make a cultural centre (about cinema I think) on a bridge like building over meridiana, close to Glories...Is this projetc style on??


----------



## sebastiao

This thread seems rather old, are there any Barcelonetas who can add new info?


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

That's why it was archived. If you want to start another one with more recent information, feel free to do. Then I'll re-archive this thread.


----------



## SGoico

SGoico said:


> *Arenas de Barcelona (formerly a bullring)*
> 
> That's how it looked until a couple of years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the planned project once finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's how it looks now from a different angle
> _Picture by itxlan7_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *+++++++++Under Construction+++++++++*


A think it's about time for an update:

_Pictures by Lââm_



























I was a bit sceptical on the conservartion of the neomudejar façade but I have to admit that's looking rather good


----------



## SGoico

lpioe said:


> updates:
> 
> Hotel Vela by met:



Some more pictures:

_Pictures by UpBarcelona 17/11/08_


















_Picture by Lââm 18/11/08_


----------



## SGoico

Hush said:


> *Illa del Mar*​



Update:

_Picture by mtrpls 25/09/08_









_Pictures by Danzig 28/10/08_


----------



## SGoico

Hush said:


> *D197 (David Chiperfield)*













_Pictures by UpBarcelona 26/10/08_


----------



## SGoico

Hush said:


> *Torre Diagonal Vallehermoso​**Foto de VOX​*



_Picture by Danzig 13/04/08_










_Picture by Vox 27/12/08_


----------



## sebastiao

Thank you very much!

That diagonal mar avenue looks like it is developing very well!

Do you have some pics of the Sagrera station area?


----------



## Izo

^^ About Sagrera Station, not much by now, except for some preliminary works: tunnel's walls.



casofatal said:


> Terrenos del ámbito de la estación. Se puede ver la construcción de las pantallas del futuro túnel .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo aun no me ha quedado claro como quedará el puente de Calatrava incrustrado en todo esto


----------



## Izo

More works:



Pakooooh said:


> Esta tarde. Trabajos junto a la Torre del Fang


----------



## Izo

On the other hand the funding for the station is uncertain right now.


----------



## SkyLerm

Great job SGoico, this thread needed an update kay:


----------



## spikeshamz

The completed buildings looks as good as the renderings...


----------



## Izo

*Hotel Vela*​
Recent photos of the Hotel Vela "Sail hotel", designed by Catalan arquitect Ricardo Bofill. It would be part of _Starwood Hotels and Resorts_ and will offer 408 rooms and 67 suites. It will be a ***** hotel.



Danzig said:


>





Bitxofo said:


>


----------



## Ejdera

The one hotel building on the beach looks like Burj el Arab 

I was in Barcelona in 2005.i like cities with mediterran style and atmosphere


----------



## Izo

*Les Arenes*​
Les Arenes, a new mall near Plaça d’Espanya (Eixample district). The most visible work by now is the dome.



MALOBA said:


> Bona tarda, he estat un temps ‘desactivat’, i com que molts forers han informat perfectament de l'evolució de l'obra, no he aportat massa. Però ara s'està posant d'allò més interessant, ja estàn colocant l'estructura que suportarà la cúpula, el que es veu ho han fet en menys d'una setmana, així que calculo que abans de cap d'any l'estructura estarà finalitzada. A més, si us fixeu, a la part de la Pça Espanya, està emergint l'estructura del mirador:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A10





MALOBA said:


> D'aquesta tarda... van molt ràpid amb la cúpula!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continuaré informant!!!


----------



## Izo

*RCD Espanyol Stadium*​
The new stadium for the soccer club RCD Espanyol, being built in Cornellà de Llobregat, adjacent to Barcelona. Almost finished.



Details said:


> ^^ Cold Shoulder - Adele
> 
> Pedazo de reportaje desde pericosonline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pericosonline.com/noticias/detall/5013/cornella-prat-a-tocar-de-la-ma-1-part
> 
> http://www.pericosonline.com/noticias/detall/5014/cornella-prat-a-tocar-de-la-ma-2-i-ultima-part





Details said:


> Fantásticas fotos aéreas sacadas de la web del club...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rcdespanyol.com/funciones/php/galeriaimagenrotator.php?tipoContenido=2&contenido=5656&idioma=1
> 
> ...y unas pocas del interior:





Danzig said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2008/11/07/barcelona/1226086169.html





Niat said:


> Fotos sacadas de la web del club el día 3 de diciembre:


----------



## Izo

*Biblioteca Vil·la Florida*​
A public library in Sarrià, a Barcelonian borough. By Baena/Casamor Arquitectes.



Confide said:


> Biblioteca a Vil•la Florida, Sarrià, Baena/Casamor


----------



## Izo

*El Fòrum Floating Hotel*​
Well, not a construction project at all, but I like it. It’s still a project; hope we see it soon. In the port of Sant Adrià de Besòs, adjacent to Barcelona.



Confide said:


>


----------



## Izo

*Sincrotró Alba*​
A synchrotron in Cerdanyola del Vallès, near Barcelona. Almost finished, it will be the largest laboratory in southern Europe in 2010, the year of its opening.



xwing said:


>





Sky said:


>


----------



## Izo

*[email protected]*​
The [email protected] is a project that is transforming 200 hectares of industrial land in Poblenou (a barcelonian borough) into an innovative district offering modern spaces for the strategic concentration of intensive knowledge-based activities. This initiative is also a project of urban refurbishment and a new model of city providing a response to the challenges posed by the knowledge-based society.

The area.
In orange: works in progress.
In blue: approved projects.


Sky said:


>


A selection of buildings: finished, in progress and projects.



Met said:


> *D197 i D199*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Una d'artística... :colgate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Media-Tic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ca l'Aranyó*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí amb la Fundació Vilacasas en primer terme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *La CMT*
> Ja tenim el rènder i la grua instal•lada! :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí treien el cap darrere de l'Agbar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Des de Glòries; la primera de mà dreta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GAES*
> La nova seu ja va prenent forma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RBA*
> La nova seu de l'editorial. M'agraden molt els colors del rènder que han instal•lat a la Diagonal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De més a prop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Nova Diagonal des de Glòries...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De moment res més, que no és poc.
> 
> a10! :runaway:



A students residence. By Alonso i Balaguer. In the [email protected], district of Sant Martí, Barcelona.



Confide said:


>



First render: hotel and offices; Llull street. Second render: offices; Pujades street.



Hush said:


> Un par de Proyectos de Josep Miàs (Mercat de la Barceloneta) en las calles Llull i Taulat. A ver si alguien sabe indentificar con que proyecto comentado aqui se refiere.
> 
> Llull, hotel y oficinas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pujades, oficinas.


----------



## Izo

*Plaça de les Glòries
(Dhub, Mercat dels Encants, Edifici Ona)*​

The Glòries square, now a motorway ring that is being demolished, will become one the widest open areas of the city. Adjacent to the [email protected] area project, hosts some of the most important projects of the city:

*Dhub* The Disseny Hub Barcelona, the newest musem of the city, devoted to design.
*Edifici Ona* Barcelona City Hall's offices.
*Mercant dels Encants* A new building for the open air market of Els Encants.



UpBarcelona said:


> Thread oficial del proyecto de la Plaza de les Glòries, nuevo punto de centralidad de la capital catalana, futura plaza-parque donde confluyen las principales arterias de las ciudad (Gran Via, Diagonal y Meridiana) y motivo de polémica durante muchos años por el nudo viario elevado que ahora se está demoliendo.
> A la sombra de la torre Agbar y acompañada muy de cerca por la flamante nueva Ciutat Audiovisual, el Teatre Nacional y el Auditori y punto clave estratégico entre la nueva y la vieja Barcelona, la nueva plaza se presenta como un nuevo enclave alrededor del cual se emplazarán edificios y equipamientos de nueva planta, como el museo del Disseny (Dhub), el nuevo Mercat dels Encants o el edificio Ona.
> 
> Iremos poniendo aquí las noticias y actualizaciones de las obras de la plaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Situacion dentro de la ciudad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ortofoto de la zona actualmente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volumetría y ordenacion del proyecto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otros renders de la futura plaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renders del Museo del Disseny (Dhub) del MBM Arquitectes (Bohigas y compañía)


A render of the Dhub and how is the place where it will be build.


> El antes y el despues de la zona sur de la plaza





Sky said:


> ^^


The Ona building, offices for Barcelona's city hall.


> El Edificio Ona



The project for the new Encants market and photos of the adjoining area.


> Render del Mercat dels Encants (de B720 Arquitectes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Situacion actual
> 
> Sector del Bosquet donde van a construir el Mercat del Encants. Ya está casi pelado.


----------



## Izo

*Sagrada Família*​
No, not finished yet.  But almost done. The nave is almost finished. Now most visible external work is the Tower of Mary, placed behind the Tower of Jesus (the highest of the whole temple, according to Gaudí's vision). 



Calritos said:


> Bueno, por lo que he visto en flickr recientemente, están montando el armado (y un buen armado) de lo que ahora mismo es el techo del crucero y que será la base de la torre más alta, con una buena grúa al efecto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fotos de: link.
> 
> A ver qué sale de ahi ^^





Carles1899 said:


> A mi hay otra cosa que no me cuadra. Se trata del "embudo" de la torre de María que están construyendo. Hay 2 versiones y no sé cuál es la correcta. La parte que están construyendo parece un poco diferente de las 2 que hay:





Calritos said:


> Bueno, recientemente han preparado un buen andamiaje sobre la zona del ábside y han plantao esto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de link
> Tiene toda la pinta de ser un trozo del hiperboloide del ábside en la zona que ya es prácticamente cónica(qué iba a ser sino) así que ya parece que están tirando para arriba =D. En la foto de abajo se aprecia mejor la situación.
> Y de postre el pedazo de paraboloide hiperbólico que están construyendo en el suelo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de link y link





ÎNÃÐÄþTÅT said:


> Esta mañana me he acercado para verlo en persona, realmente cuesta de creer que empiezen ya:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los comentarios sobre la estructura los dejo para los expertos que rondan por aqui, saludos!




An infographic simulation of a finished Sagrada Família:


----------



## Izo

*Aeroport d'El Prat*​
The new terminal of the El Prat - Barcelona Airport is almost finished. Designed by Ricardo Bofill is being built between the main runway and the third one. The name of this new terminal will be T1, although the name l'Espasa "The Sword" is very popular.



Àlex Gavà Mar said:


> Fotos de AENA bastante recientes de las obras de la nueva terminal sur y de su futura carretera de acceso desde la C-31:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Exterior views:



Tucancillo said:


> Aprovechando la escapadilla a Dublín (29-11 a 1-12), las poquillas fotos que pude hacer de la T1:
> 
> Desde la Terminal A:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desde el avión dirigiéndose a la pista para despegar:



Interior views:



Bitxofo said:


> Nueva terminal 1 del aeropuerto de Barcelona, o T1:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONTINUARÁ... ¡Falta la mitad de fotos!





Bitxofo said:


> Segunda y última tanda:
> 
> 
> 
> 27.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 34.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 43.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 47.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Ésta ha sido mi selección de las 300 fotos que he tomado. xDDDD
> :lol:
> Espero y deseo que os gusten. Preguntad lo que queráis.
> :wink2:



Other views:



Nok10 said:


> os dejo dos panoramicas; una de uno de los patios (en concreto norte lado tierra) y otra de la entrada. A ver si mañana me paseo por la obra y hago alguna de la zona donde irá la futura estacion.



Project for a new terminal: Terminal Satèl•lit



xussep80 said:


> Qué pasada!!! Me gusta tanto o más que la T1 :yes:
> 
> Cuelgo aquí la imagen para que se vea mejor:


----------



## sdf11

Waw!! very nice information Izo!! I live very close to Glories Square, and the works there are very intensive!! The new Glories Square and all the [email protected] look's awesome!!:banana::banana:

Thank you very much for all the info!!


----------



## Bitxofo

Thanks a lot for the compilation, Izo!
:hug:


----------



## Andre_Filipe

Some really awesome projects over there


----------



## Izo

*Hotel Vela*​


sdf11 said:


> Ahi os pongo unas fotos que he hecho esta tarde...espero que os gusten!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La verdad esque ha quedado muy bonito, me encanta!!:drool:


----------



## Izo

More images:



Met said:


> Muchas gracias por las fotos sdf11, espectaculares! :drool:
> 
> Aporto unas que hice también ayer desde el Hospital del Mar.


----------



## Izo

*Ca l’Aranyó - UPF*​
Ca l’Aranyó, an old factory complex, now a new communication & media campus of the Universitat Pompeu Fabra (UPF) within the Parc Barcelona Media, district of Sant Martí.



Hush said:


>


----------



## Izo

*Museu Can Framis*​
The Fundació Vila Casas’ museu. Two buildings of an old factory connected with a new one. All this leads to a collage of textures, spaces and materials. The works are still in progress. In the [email protected], district of Sant Martí.



takhisis said:


> Estas son de hoy
> [...]
> 
> La Fundacio Vila Casas, a esta parece que si le dan caña
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]


----------



## Izo

*D197 & D199*​
A pair of photos of the D197 (finished) and D199 (façade progressing very slowly) in the [email protected], district of Sant Martí.



mayor said:


> Los 2edificios en si son "normalillos", pero como conjunto ganan mucho más!


----------



## Cyril

Merci pour cette mise à jour. Très intéressante cohabitation ex-industriel/ tertiaire.


----------



## Izo

^^ Merci. We have a plentiful industrial patrimony in Barcelona, but an important part of it is abandoned or residual. We must take advantage of this!


----------



## park ji sun

I love Barcelona, my favourite european citty. I like it even more than Paris or Rome. Can't wait to go back this summer.
Saludos desde Guadalajara, Mexico. Felicidades por su ciudad!


----------



## Izo

*Hotel Vela*​More images and perspectives of the works.



B727 said:


> Algunas fotos del futuro hotel W tomadas ayer 07.02.2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detalle de la zona donde supongo irá el aparcamiento y será acceso principal al edificio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vista desde el noreste.


----------



## Izo

*Les Arenes*​
The first sections of the dome are being raised. A Richard Rogers’ project.



Met said:


> Ya empezamos a tener cúpula! - 4/2/2009


----------



## Saskaton

my city is realy beauty ¡¡


i love bcn


----------



## Luis87

It´s really beautiful Barcelona!


----------



## Izo

*Torre Espiral*​
Zaha Hadid’s Torre Espiral has begun works.

http://www.archdaily.com/29029/first-stone-of-the-spiral-tower-by-zaha-hadid-in-barcelona/


----------



## Jim856796

A 39-storey residential tower is planned to be built near the Hotel Arts Tower. A new ballroom and a three-storey office building have already been built in the tower.


----------



## skyscraper100

another masterpiece of zaha hadid, beautiful


----------



## absalon




----------



## absalon




----------



## absalon




----------



## NorteN

absalon said:


>


Beautifully!!!!:banana:


----------



## absalon

A collaboration agreement has been signed for the Biopol l’Hospitalet and the Health Science Park of Hospitalet projects




Today, 10th October, a collaboration agreement has been signed for the Biopol l’Hospitalet and the Health Science Park of Hospitalet projects. This agreement is part of the BioRegion of Catalonia strategic plan. This new science park will facilitate relations between public and private sectors. It will also help knowledge and technology transference in health related fields.

This Health Science Park in Hospitalet will be the ideal environment for new technology companies and mixed public and private sector collaboration units. It will also facilitate research at the Biomedical Investigations Institute of Bellvitge (IDIBELL), where researchers from University Hospital of Bellvitge, University of Barcelona and Catalan Institute of Oncology (ICO) all come together.

A wide technology selection will supply this Science Park, where new setting-up companies will have also an incubation centre. Once these companies have settled, they will be able to consolidate their activity at the city’s Business Park.

The BioPol L’H project means also the University of Barcelona Health Campus expansion. It will have over 37,000 m2 of new buildings, which will foster research centres, such as the Catalonia Bioengineering Institute (IBEC) or even IDIBELL.

On the other hand, the project is also including the Bellvitge University Hospital expansion with over 56.000m2 of new buildings.


----------



## Izo

*Diagonal ZeroZero*​
Current status of the works.



Met said:


> Ayer:


The project:


----------



## Izo

*Hotel Catalonia*​
A Jean Nouvel’s project. 105 meters and 25 floors. In construction in Hospitalet de Llobregat, a city adjacent to Barcelona.

Current status of the works:



daewon_tuvok said:


>


The project:


----------



## corvus_edin

Torre Espiral - amazing... I like it very much!

:applause:


----------



## absalon

PLAÇA EUROPA ( L´HOSPITALET - BCN) UNDER CONSTRUCTION























































FANTÁSTICO!


----------



## absalon

NEW HOTELS, BARCELONA

*HOTEL ME *
Diagonal Avenue






































*
SUITES AVENUE HOTEL* 
Passeig de Gràcia






































*W HOTEL*
Passeig marítim





































HOTEL SOHO 
Gran Vía de les Corts Catalanes


----------



## fozzy

absolutely FANTASTIC!


----------



## Izo

*Illa Fòrum*​
Illa Fòrum is a project in construction in Barcelona, district of Sant Martí. An office building with 23 floors, 25,000 m² and 100 m tall. The design of the façade has been changed recently.

Old project:









New project:









Link: http://www.espais.es/promotion/Illa-Forum-Barcelona


----------



## Izo

*Hotel Vela*​
New images of the works. It’s almost finished.



ikari said:


> Buenas, os traigo fotos frescas.
> Las hice ayer desde el avion de Lufthansa haciendo el recorrido FRA - BCN a eso de las 19:30h.
> 
> La calidad no es que sea muy buena, pero a gran velocidad, con el teleobjetivo al maximo y sin tiempo a currarselo sale lo que sale, aun asi espero que os gusten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos ^^





bruno_brb said:


> De camino a Ibiza, bailando con el Vela:





Danzig said:


> by DavoR


----------



## italialover

great projects!! Hotel Vera is my fav


----------



## gracia

*PALAU DE LA MÚSICA CATALANA*, siempre me ha encantado este edificio









*The Palau de la Música Catalana (Palace of Catalan Music) is a concert hall designed in the Catalan modernista style by the architect Lluís Domènech i Montaner. It was built in Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain, 
between 1905 and 1908 for the Orfeó Català, a choral society founded in 1891 that was a leading force in the Catalan cultural movement that came to be known as the Renaixença (Catalan Rebirth) (Benton 
1986, 56; Fahr-Becker 2004, 199). It was inaugurated February 9, 1908.*








*The project was financed primarily by the society, but important financial contributions also were made by Barcelona's wealthy industrialists and bourgeoisie. The Palau won the architect an award from the 
Barcelona City Council in 1909, given to the best building built during the previous year. Between 1982 and 1989, the building underwent extensive restoration, remodeling, and extension under the direction 
of architects Oscar Tusquets and Carles Díaz (Carandell et al. 2006, 138). In 1997, the Palau de la Música Catalana was declared a UNESCO World Heritage Site along with Hospital de Sant Pau. Today, more 
than half a million people a year attend musical performances in the Palau that range from symphonic and chamber music to jazz and Cançó (Catalan song).*








*The design of the Palau is typical of Catalan modernism in that curves predominate over straight lines, dynamic shapes are preferred over static forms, and rich decoration that emphasizes floral and other 
organic motifs is used extensively. In contrast to many other buildings built in the modernisme style, however, it must also be said that the design of the Palau is eminently rational. It pays strict attention to 
function and makes full use of the most up-to-date materials and technologies available at the beginning of the 20th century (e.g., steel framing). As Benton (1986,58) has pointed out,"To eyes unaccustomed 
to the architecture of Barcelona, the impression of a riot of ornament lacking any logic or control seems overwhelming. And yet the building follows exactly the exhortations of the [architectural] rationalists. 
The structure, in brick and iron, is clearly expressed." Actually, its walls are the first example of curtain wall structures!*








*The wealthy citizens of Barcelona, who were becoming ever more sympathetic to the Renaixença at the time the Palau was built, asked its architect for building materials and techniques that symbolized the 
Catalan national character. In response, he commissioned and gave great creative freedom to a variety of local artisans and craftsmen to produce the fabulous ornamentation, sculpture, and decorative 
structural elements for which the Palau is famous.*


----------



## absalon

*Tibidabo*


There is an amusement park, a telecommunications tower (Torre de Collserola), and a Catholic church, the Temple de Sagrat Cor, at the top, all of which are visible from most of the city. Designed by Enric Sagnier, the church took 60 years to construct and is topped by a sculpture of the Sacred Heart by Josep Miret Llopart. The Amusement park is the oldest in Barcelona and retains most of the original rides, some of which date to the turn of the 20th century.

Tibidabo can be reached by a funicular railway, by bus, and by car. The railway, built in 1901, was the first of its kind in Spain.


*Origin of name*

The name derives from the Latin Vulgate Bible verses:

"…et dixit illi haec tibi omnia dabo si cadens adoraveris me"[2] — "And saith unto him, All these things will I give thee, if thou wilt fall down and worship me" (Matthew 4:9); 
"…et ait ei tibi dabo potestatem hanc universam et gloriam illorum quia mihi tradita sunt et cui volo do illa"[3] — "All this power will I give thee, and the glory of them: for that is delivered unto me; and to whomsoever I will I give it" (Luke 4:6). 
This phrase, meaning I will give to you, was said to Jesus by the devil as they looked down from an exceeding high mountain upon all the kingdoms of the world, and the glory of them. The name of Barcelona's hill thus refers to the popular tradition that it was in fact the exceedingly high mountain itself.


----------



## crossbowman

absalon said:


> NEW HOTELS, BARCELONA
> 
> 
> *
> SUITES AVENUE HOTEL*
> Passeig de Gràcia


This is fantastic!
Any info on the architect of this jewel?


----------



## ikari

^^ Toyo Ito


----------



## crossbowman

cool! Thanx for that ikari!


----------



## harns

Amazing city Barcelona !!!! Barcelona mes que mai !!!!
Thx voor de pictures !!!


----------



## gracia

*CATALAN FOLKLORE*

*CASTELLS*

A castell is a human tower built traditionally in festivals at many locations within Catalonia. At these festivals, several "_colles castelleres_" or teams often succeed in building and sustain a tower's structure for a certain length of time.

*Origin*
The tradition of building human towers originated in Valls, near the city of Tarragona, in the southern part of Catalonia towards the end of the 18th century. Later it developed a following in other regions of Catalonia and even Majorca, and currently has become very popular in parts of Spain. However, the best and most skilled castellers are still found near Tarragona.

In Catalan the word castell means castle.

A castell is considered a success when stages of its assembling and disassembling, can be done in complete succession. The final assemblement occurs when everyone has climbed into their designated places, where the enxaneta, the last person, often a child has climbed up to the top, and has raised one hand with four fingers erect, said to symbolize the stripes of the Catalan flag. The exaneta then climbs down to the other side of the castell, where every other person of the castell can then climb down in order from highest to lower parts of the castell to safety.
Aside from the people who actually climb to make upper parts of the tower, others are needed to form the pinya, base of the castell, to sustain its weight. These people, often men [2] act as a 'safety net' if the tower structure collapses and people from the upper parts of the tower are then able to fall on them, cushioning their impact when compared directly hitting the ground.


----------



## Aquarius

^^ this thread is about projects and construction, not cultural


----------



## gracia

es una prohibición explícita del foro? lo digo porque si es así, lo quito. Pero si no es así, no veo nada malo.. no crees?


----------



## Aquarius

Cada sección del foro está destinada a una cosa, no se trata de prohibición sino de orden, estas fotos no tienen nada que ver con proyectos y construcciones en el área metropolitana de barcelona, y todo lo que estas poniendo no tiene que ver con el esto del tema si te fijas un poco, estos han de ir en la sección de fotos o de viajes. hay gente que le interesa ver fotos pués va a fotos, otra gente le interesa ver metros pués va a la sección de metros, pero esto es para ver los proyectos actuales de la ciudad pués la gente que entra quiere ver eso, proyectos o construcciones actuales. Nada más.


----------



## gracia

ok aquarius! entiendo lo que quieres decir.


----------



## Izo

^^ Aquest fil és per a tractar projectes arquitectònics i urbanístics, així com construcció en general. En principi s'hi parla de projectes futurs, en desenvolupament o recentment inaugurats, tot i que no està mal vist penjar fotos d'edificis que ja fa un temps que van ser inaugurats, com la Torre Agbar o l'Edifici Fòrum, però mai d'edificis antics com el Palau de la Música o el Palau Reial, per exemple.

I, evidentment, no és aquest el lloc per a tractar temes de cultura i folcore barceloní o català. Ja hi ha els fils apropiats en el fòrum internacional.


----------



## absalon

les fotos dels castells molan molt, però jo també penso que no són per aquest fòrum.

LOFTS, NEW UNIVERSITIES ,OLD FACTORIES AND NEW RESIDENTIAL AREAS IN POBLENOU.


----------



## absalon

[email protected] POBLENOU


----------



## absalon




----------



## gracia

Summary of Catalan architecture, in the spanish and catalan forums.

Chosen as the favorite town hall of Catalunya.
*LA PAERIA* Town Hall of *Lleida *










DIAGONAL 00 BCN



















Santa Coloma Towers 



















HOTEL CATALONIA (Jean Nouvel)


----------



## Izo

*Torre RBA*​
Current status of the works:



Danzig said:


> De hoy por la mañana:



The project:


----------



## Izo

*Diagonal ZeroZero*​
Current status of the works:



Danzig said:


> Fotos de esta mañana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:



The project:


----------



## Izo

*MediaTIC*​
Current status of the works:



Danzig said:


> MediaTIC...



The project:


----------



## Izo

*CMT*​
Current status of the works:



Danzig said:


> CMT



The project:


----------



## Izo

*Torre RBA*​
More recent photos:



mtrpls said:


> La verdad es que ya ha sido tan fotografiado que muchas de las fotos que he hecho se parecen a otras colgadas anteriormente... espero no redundar demasiado:


----------



## Izo

*Hotel Vela*​
Recent photos:



mtrpls said:


> Al hotel le sientan muy bien los días nublados:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El paseo marítimo es mas bien sencillito, para mi gusto habría quedado mejos otra hilera de árboles al lado izquierdo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El paseo tiene este aspecto en frente del hotel:


----------



## Luo

:applause: One of the most amazing cities of the world. Awesome! :applause:


----------



## cristof

wow... W Hotel is so beautiful...Barcelona must allow much more High rise buildings alongside the beach...the Miami of Europe


----------



## usek25

cristof said:


> wow... W Hotel is so beautiful...Barcelona must allow much more High rise buildings alongside the beach...the Miami of Europe


Barcelona doesn't want to be Miami


----------



## absalon

usek25 said:


> Barcelona doesn't want to be Miami


+1


----------



## Ampelio

absalon said:


>


^^Great Barcelona kay:


----------



## alacanti

Barcelona like Miami? No, please!


----------



## cristof

i never said she was, i said, she could tend to be more like Miami Style with more skyscrapers alongside da beach, that's it ... ok, the" soul" is completely different between both cities, i agree.


----------



## usek25

^^ it's difficult... now spanish coast's law doesn't allow to build within a radius of 100 metres since the seashore, to preserve the environment (W Hotel is in harbour's land)


----------



## Izo

HOTEL VELA 
*Port de Barcelona, Barcelona | 98 m | 28 floors | Finished*

W Barcelona Hotel virtual tour.







Here is the link if you wanna see it larger: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urt7o2_E-1o&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Izo

TORRE RBA 
*[email protected], Barcelona | 72 m | 20 floors | In construction*

Covering the lower façade.



takhisis said:


> Ya estan cubriendo el edificio con los paneles que van debajo de los ladrillos



Building the last floor. The topping-out is closer.



mayor said:


> Más de lo mismo: por cierto, la RBA ya ha llegado a su último piso!!


----------



## Izo

DIAGONAL ZEROZERO 
*El Fòrum, Barcelona | 110 m | 24 floors | In construction*



mayor said:


> Recién sacadas del horno:


In the last photo we can see the façade.



mayor said:


> Les tres últimes:


----------



## Izo

MEDIATIC 
*[email protected], Barcelona | 38 m | 10 floors | In construction*



mayor said:


> Al MediaTIC ya le queda muy poco (parece q en breve pondrán los colchones) y el CAC va lentísimo:


----------



## Izo

CMT 
*[email protected], Barcelona | 52 m | 11 floors | In construction*



mayor said:


> Y la CMT a su ritmo


----------



## Ribarca

Great updates! Can't wait to see the skin of Mediatic in full glory. Wish I lived in Barcelona. So many great architectural photo opportunities!


----------



## Izo

[email protected]'s buildings 
*[email protected], Sant Martí district, Barcelona*

A selection of buildings in the [email protected] (CMT, D197, D199, Torre RBA, Campus Audovisual, MediaTic, Torre Indra...).



Lââm said:


> Algunas fotos de la zona


----------



## absalon




----------



## absalon




----------



## lpioe

Two great shots absalon!
And thanks for your updates Izo.

Can't wait to see Diagonal Zero finished, there will be a nice little cluster there.
Btw: Any news about the spiralling tower?


----------



## Izo

lpioe said:


> Two great shots absalon!
> And thanks for your updates Izo.
> 
> Can't wait to see Diagonal Zero finished, there will be a nice little cluster there.
> Btw: Any news about the spiralling tower?


Thanks for your kind words, lpioe. 

About the Spiralling, the only thing I know for sure is that the first stone was laid on July 14th, 2009 and that, according to authorities, the building is expected to be finished on 2011. Unfortunately, the real work has yet to begin.


----------



## absalon

HDR*BARCELONA* PHOTOS


----------



## absalon

L´HOSPITALET (Barcelona)
the second largest city of Catalonia


----------



## Izo

TORRES FIRA 
*L'Hospitalet de Llobregat, Greater Barcelona | 113 m | 27 floors | 113 m | 24 floors | Under construction*

The expansion of Fira de Barcelona (Trade Fair of Barcelona) in l'Hospitalet de Llobregat, a city adjacent to Barcelona. Last images of the works. Project by Toyo Ito.



Danzig said:


> Imagen de la web de la Fira:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alta resolución:
> 
> http://www.firabcn.es/downloadFile.do?idFile=65776&fileName=JE9S0102.jpg
> 
> A la derecha, el pabellón 1 de la feria. La urbanización de los aparcamientos, a la izquierda, es también de Toyo Ito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> la feria al completo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en primer término, el pabellón 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top. Fijaos en el ajardinamiento de la rotonda


----------



## Izo

DIAGONAL ZEROZERO 
*El Fòrum, Barcelona | 110 m | 24 floors | Under construction*



Gabe said:


> tenia revisión médica cerca asi que me he acercado esta mañana por primera vez desde que empezó a leantarse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me preguntaba para qué eran los agujeros en la fachada...para anclar el envigado


----------



## absalon




----------



## Izo

DIAGONAL ZEROZERO 
*El Fòrum, Barcelona | 110 m | 24 floors | Under construction*

More photos.



ÎNÃÐÄþTÅT said:


> La meva aportació 12/11/2009


----------



## Izo

DIAGONAL ZEROZERO 
*El Fòrum, Barcelona | 110 m | 24 floors | Under construction*



mayor said:


> Sólo faltan 2plantas!!


----------



## Izo

DIAGONAL ZEROZERO 
*El Fòrum, Barcelona | 110 m | 24 floors | Under construction*

A video with some of the renders we have posted here and a short infographic animation.


----------



## Izo

DIAGONAL ZEROZERO 
*El Fòrum, Barcelona | 110 m | 24 floors | Under construction*



Plazebo said:


> Desde el P. del Taulat





Captain Kiro said:


> Una foto del edificio hecha hoy al mediodía desde la Avinguda Gran Via. La verdad es que desde esta perspectiva parece el doble de ancho que realmente es.


----------



## absalon

SAGRADA FAMILIA 

DECEMBER 2009
CONCERT OF CHRISTMAS
Sonority of the temple

http://www.tv3.cat/videos/1998719


----------



## absalon

CHRISTMAS 

BARCELONA























































































































BON NADAL
FELIZ NAVIDAD
VOYEUX NOËL
MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Luo

:applause: No words. Simply awesome. :applause:


----------



## absalon

fotos de MR WOLF !


----------



## absalon

POBLENOU [email protected]

CAC










CMT 










D197 & D199










MEDIATIC


----------



## absalon




----------



## absalon

Son de FLICKR, del usuario j08433.
LINK: http://www.flickr.com/photos/j08433/tags/22/







































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Captain Kiro

DIAGONAL ZEROZERO
El Fòrum, Barcelona | 110 m | 24 floors | Under construction


----------



## Captain Kiro

Avinguda Gran Via de les Corts Catalanes (Barcelona)
La avenida más larga de España.


----------



## HD

the quantity and the quality of developments in barcelona is impressive.


----------



## VanVeen

*[email protected]*


----------



## nickg

barcelona really boasts amazing and modern buildings after all!better than madrid without any doubt


----------



## absalon

photo of *CRISTIANITO* !

RBA Tower POBLENOU [email protected]


----------



## absalon

photos L´HOSPITALET (Greater BCN), by* DANZIG*


----------



## timo9

amazing very great projects specially the *Ile del Mar area* :applause:
definitively BCN is my heart's city!


----------



## timo9

amazing very great projects specially the *Ile del Mar area* :applause:
definitively BCN is my heart's city!


----------



## timo9

:eek2:







:eek2:


----------



## Talks_44

great future projects!


----------



## absalon

this is BARCELONA!!!!!! 






































http://www.barcelonaskyline.com


----------



## absalon

photos L´HOSPITALET (Greater BCN), by *DANZIG*


----------



## timo9

A M A Z I N G thanks 'absalon' for sharing


----------



## absalon

timo9 said:


> A M A Z I N G thanks 'absalon' for sharing


^^ :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## absalon

another one . . . L´HOSPITALET CITY









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bcnbits/309695330/sizes/o/


----------



## Izo

MEDIATIC 
*[email protected], Barcelona | 38 m | 10 floors | Under construction*

Last photos and renders. The building will be opened this spring.



shelterbcn said:


> El Mediatic





Hush said:


> Acaban de dar un reportaje en TV3, en el previo al TN. Supongo que lo colgaran en la web.
> 
> Fotos de la web del arquitecto:





mayor said:


> Dues fotos noves del Consorci.net:


----------



## absalon

TORRES FIRA. TOYO ITO 
FINISHED !
CITY: L´HOSPITALET DE LLOBREGAT

photos by GABE!


----------



## absalon

DIAGONAL 00

under construction


----------



## absalon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/apcoll/4341532072/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Ampelio

^^BCN is one of Europe's bests! kay:


----------



## timo9

Ampelio said:


> ^^BCN is one of Europe's bests! kay:


BCN *IS* THE BEST


----------



## absalon




----------



## absalon

*07:51 am*


----------



## absalon

*08:12 am*


----------



## absalon

*The MEDIA-TIC building, promoted by the Consorci de la Zona Franca and the company [email protected], is located in the [email protected] district at the intersection of Carrer Roc Boronat and Carrer Sancho de Ávila, near the Parc Barcelona Media. The building is designed to be a communications hub and meeting point for businesses and institutions in the world of information and communication technologies (ICTs), as well as for the media and audio-visual sectors.*


----------



## liman_drzava

absalon said:


> *Snowing in Barcelona !!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


WOW! :uh: :drool: Such a magical scenes, thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## zazo1

In the city never snows, isn't it?


----------



## timo9

zazo said:


> In the city never snows, isn't it?


sometimes


----------



## hellownschwanzy

Once every 5-6 years or so.


----------



## alacanti

Yes, but this winter is not the first time I think. All Spain is under the snow this year.


----------



## absalon

snowing in Barcelona!










Camp nou































































​


----------



## absalon

*Passeig de Gràcia*































​


----------



## absalon




----------



## absalon




----------



## Ize loob

^^
jajja.. te encanta BCN eh!?... se nota.


----------



## RobertWalpole

On what date did it snow in Barcelona? This is one of my favorite cities.


----------



## preppy

Snowy Barcelona is elegant also.


----------



## Avientu

The snowfall was on 08/03/2010


----------



## stigel

Hi everyone! Been following the forums for quite a while, time to start posting  A couple of shots of the Diagonal 00 in misty weather (20/3)


----------



## RobertWalpole

Avientu said:


> The snowfall was on 08/03/2010


Thanks


----------



## absalon

by STIGEL!!!!!


----------



## absalon




----------



## Ize loob

amazing...


----------



## absalon

by STIGEL


----------



## absalon




----------



## absalon




----------



## absalon




----------



## Ampelio

@the last 3 pics... is it a renovation on Montjuic Stadium?


----------



## Aquarius

Is a new mall in an old bullring


----------



## absalon

*CATALAN* - Video impressionant fet per TV3 sobre els miradors a Barcelona. Gairebé és obligatori veure el video ja que és un regal per la vista.

*SPANISH* - Increíble vídeo de TV3 sobre los miradores de Barcelona. 

*ENGLISH* - Amazing video made by the public television of Catalonia (TV3). Shows the city from the mountains and viewpoints. Really beautiful.
*
FRANÇAIS* - Vidéo étonnante faite par la télévision publique de Catalogne (TV3). Montre la ville de la montagne et les points de vue. Vraiment très beau.

yo le doy un 10!


----------



## absalon

fotos by CAPTAIN KIRO !






















































​


----------



## absalon

*Sagrada Família ( under construction) 2010







*​


----------



## el palmesano

absalon said:


> *CATALAN* - Video impressionant fet per TV3 sobre els miradors a Barcelona. Gairebé és obligatori veure el video ja que és un regal per la vista.
> 
> *SPANISH* - Increíble vídeo de TV3 sobre los miradores de Barcelona.
> 
> *ENGLISH* - Amazing video made by the public television of Catalonia (TV3). Shows the city from the mountains and viewpoints. Really beautiful.
> *
> FRANÇAIS* - Vidéo étonnante faite par la télévision publique de Catalogne (TV3). Montre la ville de la montagne et les points de vue. Vraiment très beau.
> 
> yo le doy un 10!



frances i no castella?? perque discrimines a tots el castellanoparlants que no unicament es troben a espanya? xD

¿Written in French and not in Spanish? Why you discriminate all the Spanish speakers who are not only in Spain?

well, wonderful video from one of the best cities in the whole world, thanks for posting


----------



## absalon

el palmesano said:


> frances i no castella?? perque discrimines a tots el castellanoparlants que no unicament es troben a espanya? xD
> 
> ¿Written in French and not in Spanish? Why you discriminate all the Spanish speakers who are not only in Spain?
> 
> well, wonderful video from one of the best cities in the whole world, thanks for posting


tu flipas no? està en catalan, castellano, inglés y francés...

si para ti esto es discriminación... apaga y vamonos!


----------



## absalon




----------



## absalon

photos by *aml1006*

*POBLENOU [email protected] BARCELONA*


*TORRE RBA EDITORS*


















*CMT*



















*BASSAT-OGILVI*










*D197 I D199*


----------



## absalon

photos by *HUSH*

*PLAÇA D´EUROPA. L´HOSPITALET DE LLOBREGAT*









































































*LA FIRA. GRAN VIA*


----------



## Avientu

Great pictures. There so much going on in Barcelona, and all of great quality! :applause:


----------



## newen

Magnificent development is going on in Barcelona. I hope I can come back and visit those new developments soon!


----------



## absalon




----------



## absalon




----------



## Izo

DIAGONAL ZEROZERO 
*El Fòrum, Sant Martí district, Barcelona | 110 m | 24 floors | Under construction*



aml1006 said:


> Estado de las Obras:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detalle de las terminaciones de las ramificaciones:


----------



## absalon

recull de fotos de l´entorn del Poblenou i [email protected] sens dubte és un barri de constrastos..

suposo que algunes fotos poden estar repetides o no oferir res de nou, però sempre és maco veure fotos d´aquest tipus...









































































































































​


----------



## absalon

made in elviejoreino!

DIAGONAL MAR, BARCELONA


----------



## Fabrega

Great contrast in some of those shots, thanks for posting.


----------



## absalon

fotos by CIRIL


----------



## absalon




----------



## absalon

Teatre El Molino


----------



## mtrpls

Sagrada Familia:



Tarraguni said:


> Un par de fotos nuevas del flickr.


----------



## takhisis

CloserToTheSky said:


> When will be Sagrada Familia finished?


muuuuuuy en el futuro..............hno:

http://www.elperiodico.com/es/notic...cion-sagrada-familia-limbo-legal/545505.shtml


----------



## bar.cel.ona.uta

Magnificas fotos, mis felicitaciones.

Si teneis interés por la Barcelona desaparecida, la que ya no podremos volver a ver, echarle una ojeada a mi blog en esta dirección http://barcelofilia.blogspot.com/


----------



## absalon

*Viladecans Business Park*, near Barcelona, under construction

Parc de Negocis+ 
The park is at the heart of Parc de Negocis, an ambitious development programme in Viladecans.

This one million sqm development is making the city a high-end destination for business and residential purposes. 

The development includes:

A new 28.000 m² shopping centre 7 minutes walking distance 
A residential development of 320 apartments 7 minutes walking distance 
A conference centre (Cubic) 7 minutes walking distance 
A green public park 5 minutes walking distance 
Future planned project (Bitagora) that will consist in a 100-room hotel, a public library, a language school and a wellness centre


----------



## absalon

*Parc Aerospacial i de la Mobilitat de Viladecans *


----------



## mtrpls

Sagrada Familia, once again... 



Samick said:


> bueno aqui pongo de momento las mas interesantes, ya ire subiendo mas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y en mi opinion, las joyas de la corona:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En fin, espero haberlas colgado bien XD y que os gusten, ya ire subiendo mas.


----------



## absalon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chacobo_flickr/5134944743/


----------



## Justme

Magnificent Segrada Familia photos. I read there was a new stage completed in the last few days. Are there any recent photos also of the exterior?


----------



## absalon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/evagarcia/5140805718/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## absalon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mnogues/5030716000/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## mtrpls

No comment:


----------



## Duomot

mtrpls said:


> No comment:


Absolutely incredible... I would dare to say that it is the most impressive church built in the World during the last 2 centuries.


----------



## mary_malibu

Hi!
I'm a student from Russia studying urban planning now. We are carrying out a research concerning some methods to catalyze social life in cities.
My part deals with @22 project.
Could you share some information about the role of architect and public in taking decisions on this masterplan?
Did any debates or something of that kind take place? Were there any contradictions and what's the public opinion? How was the process of approval of this project hold?
What are the disadvantages of this project?

I've got acquainted with the materials of the site http://www.22barcelona.com, but it's very important for me to find out the opinion of professional and the locals.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## absalon

*28/11/2010 8:50am*









*www.barcelonaskyline.com*


----------



## Atmosphere

Fantastic panorama's! Do you have higher resolutions? I would love to have one as a poster on my wall


----------



## the spliff fairy

such an amazing city...


----------



## absalon

[email protected] - 10 years!


----------



## absalon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/navarroestudi/5744213492/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/navarroestudi/5742815614/sizes/l/in/set-72157626645482379/


----------



## dios_33

En barcelona 9.000 personas aproximadamente, segun la prensa


----------



## CarlosIV

absalon said:


>


HAHA, look like a giant condom!
but certainly a memorable building.

sin duda un edificio memorable.


----------



## Bricken Ridge

CarlosIV said:


> HAHA, look like a giant condom!
> but certainly a memorable building.
> 
> sin duda un edificio memorable.



More like a ***** chico.


----------



## absalon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlesvg/5360935853/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## absalon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/uber86/5598894248/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/randompicsart/5506000874/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## absalon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ggladman/5735081056/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## absalon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaumemeneses/5558821441/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaumemeneses/5558844277/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## absalon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andresandres/5253017254/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## absalon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/betlinski/5546811323/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/josmercado/4386601623/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/


----------



## absalon




----------



## absalon




----------



## dios_33

absalon said:


>


Esa foto esta trucada, se desmantelo en forocoches :bash:


----------



## absalon

veo que no tienes ni idea de trucar fotos... pero vamos.... que tampoco pretendo convencerte... tú mismo


----------



## absalon




----------



## absalon

http://www.barcelonaskyline.com/showpic.php?img=2011-06-06-007.jpg&lista=home&res=1920


----------



## Suffice

Absalon, the last one is absolutely incredible!!! Do you think you could hook up the full resolution photo?


----------



## absalon

http://www.barcelonaskyline.com/showpic.php?img=2011-04-02-008.jpg&lista=masg&res=1920


----------



## absalon

Suffice said:


> Absalon, the last one is absolutely incredible!!! Do you think you could hook up the full resolution photo?


I think that's impossible. Sorry. :hug:


----------



## absalon

http://www.barcelonaskyline.com/showpic.php?img=2011-03-30-001.jpg&lista=masg&res=1920


----------



## italiano_pellicano

the barcelo looks very nice


----------



## [email protected]

Does anybody know what happened to the proposed Torre del Triangulo Ferroviario?


----------



## hhhhh

[email protected] said:


> Does anybody know what happened to the proposed Torre del Triangulo Ferroviario?


for now is suspended.


----------



## newen

Minsk said:


> *Social Housing Bon Pastor / SVArquitectura*
> 
> Architects: SVArquitectura – Santiago Vives
> Location: Barcelona, Spain
> Completion: 2010
> Area: 10,886 sqm
> Photographs: Jordi Surroca, Santiago Vives
> 
> http://www.archdaily.com/239829/social-housing-bon-pastor-svarquitectura/


Very nice housing complex


----------



## Minsk

*Kindergarden, Primary and Secondary School “Les Vinyes” / MMDM Arquitectes S.C.P.*

Architects: MMDM Arquitectes S.C.P.
Location: Castellbisbal, Barcelona, Spain
Project Architect: Frans Masana Castanys – Joan Dalmases Martí
Design Team: Bernúz – Fernández Arquitectes S.L.
Project Area: 10,372 sqm
Photographs: Eugeni Pons

http://www.archdaily.com/242096/kindergarden-primary-and-secondary-school-les-vinyes-mmdm-arquitectes-s-c-p/


----------



## absalon

W Hotel & BarcelonaßetaW Hotel & Barcelonaßeta








W Hotel & BarcelonaßetaW Hotel & Barcelonaßeta​


----------



## absalon




----------



## absalon




----------



## absalon




----------



## hhhhh

NEW MARINA Project IN THE PORT



Bakuman said:


> Abro este nuevo hilo para ir actualizando datos, fotos, renders de la construcción de la nueva Marina en el Port Vell de Barcelona.


----------



## LoveAgent.

absalon said:


> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7092/6938712426_0f73053be5_b.jpg


What is that? Looks great


----------



## absalon

LoveAgent. said:


> What is that? Looks great


Parc Central, Jean Nouvel.


----------



## Minsk

*Etseib C’ Departamental Building / Ravetllat Ribas Architects*

*Architects:* Ravetllat Ribas Architects
*Location:* Barcelona, Spain
*Project Team:* Pere Joan Ravetllat, Carme Ribas
*Project Year: *2008
*Project Area: *2,166 sqm
*Photographs:* Roger Casas

The project concerns de construction of a new departmental building (C’) for the Industrial Engineering School of Barcelona (ETSEIB) of the Polytechnic University of Catalonia (UPC). The site is located in the intersection of Pau Gargallo and Pacual Vila Streets, in the ancient site of the nuclear reactor “Argos” serving academic purposes.

The new building adds its volume to the small constructions that set the elevation of Pau Gargallo Street: it sets the end of those small pavilions continuing the brick work basement along the street. The project reinforces that concept with a single volume defined by a lightweight enclosure of aluminium and glass panels. The façade is made with a panel system that can be adapted to the different requests of the program. A light service footbridge with “brise-soleil” helps the solar control and allows glass cleaning as it gives unity to the whole building.

The building is structurally organized in two bays of 10 and 6 meters with concrete pillars and concrete slabs. The bay of 10 meter contains the central corridor that connects with the neighbour building. In the 6 meters bay we located the vertical communication hub, with the stairs, the elevator, the toilets and an installation yard. That distribution helps us to satisfy the requirements for fire prevention and dispose a centralized access minimizing the routes. The pillars are located in the façade having a greater flexibility in the distribution.

The building has two main accesses. The first is in the lowest level at Pascual Vila Street. The other –located on the north façade with an access ramp to main ETSEIB building– gives access to the upper floor, which is really the ground floor level according to the rest of the complex.

archdaily.com


----------



## Minsk

*Elderly Residence Mas Piteu / Estudi PSP Arquitectura*

*Architects:* Estudi PSP Arquitectura
*Location:* Barcelona, Spain
*Client: *Aditnalta promocions, SL.
*General contractor:* Construccions Sather
*Gross FloorArea:* 5161,00 sqm
*Completion:* 2011
*Photographs: *Francisco Urrutia

The Elderly Residence, located on the outskirts of Barcelona, aims to solve the transition from an urban area to the Collserola Park. The building shows like an organic volume adapted to the topography, the landscape and the pre-existences. The overhangs reinforce the concept of the ground and the vegetation passing under the building. The pre-existing stone arches and retaining walls determine the main entrance to the new building and also its height.

These listed elements are one of the most important features in the project. The level on top of the preserved wall is the boundary between two different parts of the building, one leaning into the other. The stone lower volume comprises ground floor and mezzanine, and hosts main entrances and amenities. The white overhanging volume contains the two bedroom floors, divided by curved corridors.

A small listed old house in the plot has been also included in the project. It has been completely refurbished, and houses four rooms for non-handicapped customers. These extra quality rooms have even an independent entrance.

archdaily.com


----------



## absalon

http://barcelonaskyline.com/showpic_.php?img=2012-06-22-004.jpg&lista=home&res=2560


----------



## Minsk

*Radio Nacional de España Headquarters / Ravetllat-Ribas*

*Architects:* Ravetllat-Ribas
*Location:* Barcelona, Spain
*Architect In Charge:* Pere Joan Ravetllat, Carme Ribas
*Design Team:* Olga Schimd, Carles Oliver, Miguel Ángel Sánchez
*Project Year:* 2007
*Project Area: *4,513 sqm
*Structural Engineers:* Gerardo Rodríguez (STATIC Ingeniería)
*Developer:* SEGIPSA – RTVE
*Photographs:* Roger Casas

The main purpose for the new Radio Nacional de España head office in Barcelona was to solve an administrative program combined with editorial and broadcasting services.

The building is a five story volume with rectangular clear geometry. It is located in the ancient industrial neighbourhood of Poblenou, now called [email protected] The new head office is integrated in a rehabilitation master plan that wants to boost the zone with new public buildings.

We proposed a rectangular floor building with the vertical communications hub located approximately in the middle. That situation allows taking the maximum advantage of the façade’s surface. The hub connects the building with the basement floor, the parking and installation rooms.

The façade has a unique modular system capable to provide thickness to the envelope and to incorporate elements for solar light control. That module also involves the solution for the interior screens, dividing the different programs. A service footbridge for cleaning and maintenance covers the perimeter of the four sides of the building, acting also as “brise-soleil” on the required parts. We searched to give natural illumination to every space.

The structure arises as a grid of concrete pillars covering lights from 5,50 to 7,00 meters, and concrete slabs for the floor. Inside the grid appears as a fixed element the communication hub that collaborates to the stability of the building. That core is surrounded by services, technical units and installation yards, constituting a central strip around which is distributed the program with screens and dry construction elements.

www.archdaily.com


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *D38 Office*
> 
> Architects: Arata Isozaki
> Location: Barcelona, Spain
> Project Year: 2011
> Project Area: 35,000 sqm
> Photographs: Filippo Poli
















































SOURCE: archdaily.com


----------



## davroca5

The actual economic situation cancel many projects in the city, but the projects completed are beautiful!


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *Spain's Catalonia unveils plans for mega resort project*
> 
> BARCELONA — Spain's debt-ridden Catalonia region unveiled plans Friday for a 4.8-billion-euro ($6.0 billion) "Barcelona World" resort but with financing yet to be found and no deal signed.
> 
> Catalonia revealed the project as its regional capital Barcelona seemed set to lose a battle with Madrid to lure US firm Las Vegas Sands to build a jobs-rich mega casino project, dubbed Eurovegas.
> 
> "Barcelona World" envisages six large tourist complexes near Port-Aventura south of Barcelona with 20,000 hotel rooms, shopping centres, a theatre, convention centre, casinos, services and offices.
> 
> Each complex would represent a country or region: Europe, the United States, China, Brazil, Russia and India, and the project promoters said they hope to lure 10 million visitors a year.
> 
> The plan is backed by the Catalonia government, La Caixa bank, and the Brazil-based real estate developer Veremonte, whose main shareholder is Spanish billionaire Enrique Banuelos.
> 
> They were working "alongside international investors," the Catalan government said in a statement.
> 
> But "nothing has been signed, we just have an agreement between the parties to go ahead with the project," said a finance official at the Catalan regional government.
> 
> "We are looking for self-financing on an equity basis, which means attracting investors to each of the six complexes who will also take charge of construction in that sector."
> 
> Catalonia said the scheme would create an estimated 20,000 jobs, crucial in a period when Spain is suffering an unemployment rate of nearly 25 percent, the highest in the industrialized world.
> 
> "Barcelona World" is being made public as news emerged that Las Vegas Sands was likely to spurn Barcelona for a mega casino project.
> 
> The two cities have been in talks for months to lure "Eurovegas", with a decision expected by the end of the month.
> 
> This week, Madrid regional government head Esperanza Aguirre said she had a "positive intuition" that the Spanish capital would be selected.
> 
> "Yes, that's probable," Artur Mas, the head of the government of the northeastern region of Catalonia agreed in a radio interview.
> 
> Catalonia's regional and sustainability minister, Lluis Recoder, said "Barcelona World" was in some ways better than "Eurovegas".
> 
> "It is a developed and thought-out project," he said in the Catalan government statement.
> 
> Unlike the project pushed by billionaire Sheldon Adelson's Las Vegas Sands, "it is a strategic project that has consensus of the territory," he added.
> 
> Since it was to be located in in a developed area with no planning modifications required, "the speed of execution of this project is greater than any other that could be on the table, not only in Catalonia but in the whole of Spain," he said.
> 
> Opponents of the "Eurovegas" project fear it will open the doors to a prostitution mafia, and they have denounced a return to the excesses of the Spanish property bubble, which imploded in 2008.
> 
> Las Vegas Sands, the world's biggest casino company by market value, operates The Venetian and The Palazzo casinos in Las Vegas and Marina Bay Sands in Singapore. It also operates properties in Macao.


http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.b1bcf033c13f999f9e26e65c4c88e48e.441


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *PMT / Mestura Arquitectes*
> 
> Architects: Mestura Arquitectes
> Location: Barcelona, Spain
> Architect In Charge: Humbert Costas, Manuel Gómez, Jaime Blanco, Carlos Durán, Josep M. Estapè
> Project Year: 2011
> Photographs: Pedro Pegenaute
> 
> The Mediterranean Park of Technology of Castelldefels is a campus designed for teaching, research and technology transfer, which is formalized through a urbanistically ring system with roads and buildings articulated around the agora or central square. The building is positioned between this agora and open and free space that is surrounded by a lake.

























































http://www.archdaily.com/270471/pmt-mestura-arquitectes/


----------



## Minsk

*Roca Barcelona Gallery / OAB*

*Architects:* OAB
*Location:* Barcelona, Spain
*Design Team:* Borja Ferrater, Lucia Ferrater, Carlos Ferrater
*Project Year:* 2009
*Photographs:* Alejo Bagué

*Source: *http://www.archdaily.com/270260/roca-barcelona-gallery-oab/


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *Barcelona: Life in a Connected City*
> 
> The capital of Catalonia is continuing a centuries-old tradition of innovation with moves to develop a smart community model based on technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wander the streets of Barcelona, Spain, and one of the most striking features you will observe is the legacy of centuries of innovation.
> 
> From the Roman ruins of the Gothic Quarter, through the Modernisme facade-studded grid of the Eixample, to the landmark buildings by architects such as Jean Nouvel or Sir Norman Foster, the Catalan capital carries the imprint of successive waves of new urban thinking.
> 
> Today, this history is a draw for the millions of tourists that make Barcelona the fourth most visited destination in Europe. But Spain's second-largest city is not resting on its laurels. It is forging ahead with plans to stay at the forefront of urban development, using information and communications technology as a motor for innovation.
> 
> In July, alongside Cisco and the French infrastructure giant GDF SUEZ, it announced the launch of the City Protocol, a cooperative framework among cities, industries, and institutions to address current and future urban challenges such as sustainability and quality of life.
> 
> The initiative followed the 2011 unveiling of a strategic pilot program aimed at advancing the city's vision for sustainable urban development, and plans to create a Smart City Campus in collaboration with Abertis, Agbar, Cisco, Schneider Electric, and Telefónica.
> 
> "Barcelona has always been a pioneer in the construction of its urban infrastructure," says Vicente Guallart, the city's chief architect and director of urban habitat, "and has always been a city that has looked to the future. In 1859, the Cerdà plan integrated what were then new transport technologies such as the train in its urban structure, along with ecological concepts in the organization of the city."
> 
> Like many other urban centers, the challenge Barcelona faces today, he says, "is to build on this existing structure and enable it to become more efficient, with greater added value. IT is an important medium for allowing us to add value to the city."
> 
> Guallart sees technology as critical in integrating and coordinating different services and increasing the resilience of the city, besides helping make the move from centralized to distributed systems in areas such as power generation.
> 
> "Some people would call this a smart city," he says. "For us, it is just part of our tradition to use the technologies within reach. In 20 years we will probably be talking about biotechnologies, and Barcelona will no doubt be using them, too."
> 
> What else will be happening in Barcelona in 20 years' time? Currently, the impact of IT on daily life is still quite subtle; to the casual observer, from a technology perspective there is little to distinguish the city from any other major European hub.
> 
> But behind the scenes, high-speed connectivity supports an important biomedical research cluster and MareNostrum, Spain's second most powerful supercomputer. IT is helping to bring greater efficiency to the city's transport system, including streamlining the bus route network and providing real-time arrival information at stops. And a dedicated technology district, [email protected], acts as an incubator for innovation-led companies such as Barcelona Media and EfiData.
> 
> Going forward, Guallart believes a pervasive, underlying technology infrastructure such as the Cisco Smart+Connected Communities architecture will enable real-time interactions not just between people and organizations but also between systems and devices.
> 
> This will be the key to the introduction of more responsive systems that will be at the heart, for example, of efficient traffic systems or distributed energy networks allowing citizens to generate part of the power they consume from solar panels on building rooftops.
> 
> These systems will one day bring about changes that will benefit everyone in Barcelona, and in other smart cities around the world.
> 
> "Imagine, for instance, that everyone tells the city where they want to go when they get in their cars, and the city tells them which is the best route," Guallart says.
> 
> "The city would create a real-time information system where you could tell where cars were headed to and where they need to be directed. It could even change the direction of some streets if everyone is heading out of town at the same time."
> 
> In the future, says Guallart, more efficient transport and green energy generation, coupled with the introduction of electric vehicles, will result in cleaner air and quieter streets.
> 
> City planners are also working to ensure communities can be productive at a local level, so most people will one day be able to walk to work and many goods and products will be manufactured within neighborhoods rather than being shipped in from afar.
> 
> Not all of this will flow directly from technology, of course. The Spanish legislation around distributed energy generation is unclear, for example, so in areas such as this, city planners will need to come up with smart regulations as well as using smart technologies.
> 
> "The arrival of information in cities should enable the creation of new laws and regulations that allow some things which may even be extralegal to be ordained," states Guallart. "It is also fundamental that the regulation is made to benefit people and not just organizations.
> 
> "This is where the civil society and the administration have to work hard in order to foster innovation as quickly as possible. We are working on it, not just on next-generation projects but also on the regulations that will make sure they can function efficiently."
> 
> The results of this work will be of interest. Not just to the citizens of Barcelona, but also to those of all the other cities around the world whose leaders aspire to a better urban model.


http://newsroom.cisco.com/feature-content?type=webcontent&articleId=1024698


----------



## Minsk

*Ceip Martinet / Mestura Arquitectes*

*Architects:* Mestura Arquitectes
*Location: *Cornellà de Llobregat, Barcelona, Spain
*Design Team:* Humbert Costas, Manuel Gómez, Jaime Blanco, Carlos Durán, Josep M. Estapè
*Project Year:* 2007
*Project Area:* 3,448.71 sqm
*Photographs:* Pedro Pegenaute

On a lot of small size, as the standard for this type of center, one floor is organized in a “U” around the kindergarten playground, releasing the rest of the site for the primary playground.

In a first volume of ground floor, in continuity with the primary yard, lie the nursery and primary hallways and all support units of the school.

The classrooms are designed as a three-storey volume in which children’s classrooms, oriented south, have direct contact with its own patio with a porch and elementary classrooms located in first and second floor, which is accessed by a corridor oriented south, north facing light comes from.

A ceramic lattice acts as protection for passive solar south facing corridors giving access to primary classrooms. The faces of these parts most exposed to the sun-glazed surface have 2 ranges of 3 different colors each. The exposed faces west orientation combine a range of 3 color green “spring”, while those exposed in the east combine a range of 3 earthy colors “fall.”

The lattice functions at various scales, from the Ronda de Dalt the main facade of the school is very visible, and becomes a big announcement that is integrated into the landscape of large containers nearby industrial area, while underscoring the middle distance is three-dimensional geometry of the parts. From the inside is a double façade that controls the light and creates a play of light and shadow that changes over time.

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Minsk

*Gisa & FGC / OAB*

*Architects:* OAB
*Location:* Barcelona, Spain
*Design Team:* Carlos Ferrater, Núria Ayala
*Project Year: *2009
*Photographs:* Alejo Bagué


In one of the main entrances to Barcelona, integrated within the operation of covering over the FGC train tracks and the conversion of its former workshops, there appears a rectangular block resulting from the intersection of the urban weaves of the barrios of Sarriá and Tres Torres with Vía Augusta, thus generating a huge public space that will function as a hinge to resolve the height difference existing between the two barrios.

Emerging at the intersection of Vía Augusta with Calle Vergós and Calle Cardenal de Sentmenat is the group of buildings of the corporate headquarters of GISA and FGC, which notwithstanding the restrictiveness of the planning of the specific, pronounced volumetry stem from a work of urban integration, conferring on them a character typical of institutional buildings, a character at once emblematic, welcoming and functional.

The functional program of the two buildings is resolved by means of diaphanous floors giving onto the public space between them and of offices in the outer perimeters. The facade modulation is highly refined in order to give flexibility and versatility to the interior distribution.

A detailed plan with highly exacting constructional solutions resolves the exterior skin as a whole with a single module of extruded, anodized aluminum.

*Source:* www.archdaily.com


----------



## perrolokos

PARC TECNOCAMPUS --- MATARO --- BARCELONA


















































































BONUS


----------



## perrolokos

Cubics Santa Coloma --- Santa Coloma --- Barcelona


----------



## PortoNuts

Simply :drool:


----------



## perrolokos

*Renders del Museo del Disseny (Dhub) del MBM Arquitectes*


















*Render del Mercat dels Encants (de B720 Arquitectes)*






























*viviendas*


----------



## perrolokos

Barcelona | Museo Hermitage (En estudio)



















http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2012/10/15/catalunya/1350337753_660821.html


----------



## dm civil

Bonito Barcelona


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *Julia Tower / Pau Vidal + Sergi Pons + Ricard Galiana*
> 
> Architects: Sergi Pons Architecte + Paul Vidal + Ricard Galiana
> Location: Barcelona, Spain
> Project Year: 2011
> Photographs: Adrià Goula


http://www.archdaily.com/283113/julia-tower-sergi-pons-architecte/


----------



## perrolokos

BCN - HOSPITALET 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/klaudi/8078126364/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## El_Greco

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> http://www.archdaily.com/283113/julia-tower-sergi-pons-architecte/


Cool looking building. Will you be able to just wander up the tower? The views must be impressive.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amigos catalanes , necesito hacer unas preguntas sobre barcelona visto que pienso ir a esta ciudad a la universidad ESADE , quisiera preguntar sobre un departamento , costos 

en que thread puedo preguntar ? 

si por favor me envian un mensaje privado se los agradecere 

gracias por todo y que tengan un bonito dia


----------



## perrolokos

Catalonia has 7,535,000 inhabitants and attracts over 14 million visitors from around the world. It is, therefore, the ideal location for BCN World, which will be developed on 825 acres of land.
BCN World is located in Tarragona, less than 45 minutes from Barcelona. Located on the Costa Dorada, Tarragona is a city with pristine beaches, an ancient Roman city and a vibrant cultural scene that attracts people from around the world. It provides the perfect mix of old and new and has been declared a World Heritage Site by UNESCO.


Port Aventura

The amusement park is located in the heart of BCN World and is the second largest in Europe. It is divided into different themed sections that transport visitors to Mexico, Polynesia and the Far West, among other areas, and offers live entertainment and a host of attractions for young and old.

It adds to its offer with over 2,000 hotel rooms in the park as well as the most modern convention centre in Spain.


*AREA 1 - BCN DREAMS* 










This area will host six casinos where visitors can find the most luxurious and advanced facilities in the sector.
They combine gambling with a wide range of leisure, cultural and business facilities as well as over 12,000 hotel rooms.
There is also a large area for future expansion which will house more entertainment facilities.

AREA 2 - SMART CITIES 










The multicultural facet makes this TRC unique.
It will include Smart Cities based on the cultures of China, Russia, the Middle East, Brazil and India. It will provide visitors from the said countries a familiar environment, with all the commercial, cultural and gastronomic offer of their hometowns. The Technological Institutes will be located In the Smart Cities.

AREA 3 - BEACH CLUB










Residents of and visitors to the Smart Cities will have access to an exclusive beach; an opportunity to enjoy a unique place in Europe.


WEB - http://www.bcnworld.com/en


Imagenes


----------



## MyHeartIsYours

Barcelone is my favorite city. i hope will be there one day


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *154 Rental Social Housing and Public Building for the Barcelona Municipal Housing / ONL Arquitectura*
> 
> Architects: ONL Arquitectura
> Location: Barcelona, Spain
> Collaborators: Llorenç Vallribera, Sílvia Ocaña, Martin Álvarez, Leonardo Fernández, Gianluca Giaccone
> Installations: FONT I ARMENGOL S.A.
> Structure: BIS Arquitectes
> Budget: € 11,347,427
> Promotor: Patronat Municipal de l’Habitatge de Barcelona
> Area: 18,790 sqm
> Year: 2012
> Photography: Gianluca Giaccone


http://www.archdaily.com/299690/154...barcelona-municipal-housing-onl-arquitectura/


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *The University of Barcelona and the Hospital Clínic unveil a new biomedicine centre with more than 200 researchers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IDIBAPS (Institut d’Investigacions Biomèdiques August Pi i Sunyer) has opened a new research centre of 5,150 m2, in which more than 200 researchers split into 23 different research groups will be working. It will focus its research work on health issues with a large incidence among the population, namely oncology, neurosciences and cell therapies, along with infectious, respiratory, cardiovascular and renal diseases. The facility will concentrate the existing research groups, which are currently spread out in different locations. The new centre has been possible thanks to a donation by the private foundation CELLEX, sponsored by the Catalan chemical engineer Pere Mir. The new facility is located in the University of Barcelona’s Faculty of Medicine, which is integrated into the prestigious Hospital Clínic. The centre consolidates Catalonia, and in particular Barcelona, as one of Europe’s main biomedical poles, on the forefront of international research. During the unveiling ceremony, the Rector of the University of Barcelona (UB), Dídac Ramírez, stated that “if excellence is to be reached”, research centres “also need to be funded by private capital”, since the money allocated by public authorities “is not enough”.
> 
> The new centre will be called the Centre de Recerca Biomèdica CELLEX. It will have 5,150 m2 of laboratories and scientific and technological services, as well as annex spaces, distributed over five stories. The centre is located within the building of the Faculty of Medicine of the UB, in Barcelona’s Eixample neighbourhood, occupying a space that has not been used in recent years. The CELLEX Foundation has invested around €9 million to renovate and equip the laboratories. In addition, the IDIBAPS has put in another million euros to complete the purchase of scientific equipment. Part of the IDIBAPS money is from the European Union’s ERDF Fund, through the Catalan Government and the Instituto de Salud Carlos III.


http://www.catalannewsagency.com/ne...clínic-unveil-new-biomedicine-centre-more-200


----------



## timo9

by Sky


Sky said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bancosabadell/


----------



## timo9




----------



## el palmesano

amazing building!!


----------



## perrolokos

*MUSEO DHUB*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/rayan_62/8466537748/in/photostream


----------



## Amrafel

Barcelona is like open-air gallery of modern architecture of highest quality :applause:


----------



## timo9

Amrafel said:


> Barcelona is like open-air gallery of modern architecture of highest quality :applause:


YEs i agree :cheers:


----------



## davroca5

http://www.panoramio.com/user/2496351?with_photo_id=87401293





































BONUS:


----------



## jumping_jack

davroca5 said:


> BONUS:


is there any 3d masterplan of what the area will look like?


----------



## davroca5

^^
I don't know, but the project is very big and the buildings are tall, then there must be some 3d masterplans.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Not really a project, but something that will help the city's up and coming tech community and future development.



> *Barcelona Ignites As 3scale And Marfeel Secure Significant Venture Rounds*
> 
> We’ve been saying for a few months now that Barcelona is shaping up to be an emerging new technology hub in Europe. The ingredients are there: great universities, a young population, affordable living costs and literally a great location and climate. With seed funding on the doorstep in nearby hubs like Madrid and London, you can see a few things starting to happen. It’s why we held a meetup there only last year and during Mobile World Congress. Now there is further evidence that this hub can scale. Local companies 3scale and Marfeel have both secured decent venture rounds from international investors, recent news from joining Knok.
> 
> API company 3scale has secured $4.2 million in new funding from US-based Javelin Venture Partners and Costanoa Venture Capital. 3scale’s API management products have won it 200 customers globally and 85,000 end developers, and it counts Skype, Wine.com, FlightStats, PagesJaunes.fr (French YellowPages), and Yummly as users. Its competitors include Apigee, Layer 7, and Mashery which was recently bought by Intel for $180 million.
> 
> 3scale was founded in 2007 and while its “HQ” is in Sunnyvale, Calif. it was built out of Barcelona and London. The founders are AI researchers Dr. Steven Willmott and Dr. Josep M. Pujol who took only only $800,000 in debt financing.
> 
> Secondly Barcelona-based Marfeel has raised $2 million in a Series A funding led by Spains leading VC Nauta Capital, alongside Elaia Partners, BDMI, and existing investor Wayra, the Telefonica incubator.
> 
> Marfeel lets you turn any content web site into a Flipboard style experience on tablets, which is incredibly clever. Founded in October 2011 by former Adobe employee Xavi Beumala, the startup already has 4 million readers and over 100 million page views with its partners.


http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/25/ba...nd-marfeel-secure-significant-venture-rounds/


----------



## cilindr0

Barcelona Island & The tallest Hotel in Europe (Proposed)



















Source:

http://skift.com/2013/05/03/new-bar...-will-be-the-tallest-ugliest-hotel-in-europe/
http://www.hotelnewsresource.com/ar...lona_Space_Hotel_Announced_For_Barcelona.html
http://www.tnooz.com/2013/05/13/news/space-drops-down-to-earth-on-man-made-barcelona-island/


----------



## kozi

tengo dibujos míos de la eso, mejores....


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Is this thing for real?


----------



## aml1006

^^

Probably is a fake.

More (crazy) information:

http://www.illabarcelona.cat/Home


----------



## robhood

kozi said:


> tengo dibujos míos de la eso, mejores....


Can you write in English in this international thread, Please


----------



## tecbcn

Do we seriously think that even knowing already this is a hugeee fake, post this will be good image for Barcelona's reputation?


----------



## eurico

^^ that is just so ugly....


----------



## el palmesano

hahahahaha


----------



## Groningen NL

This is the ugliest project I 've come across on ssc so far.


----------



## aml1006

New square in the city 



davroca5 said:


>


----------



## absalon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/golfch...Jo-fbbgcw-fazLr4-fafozi-f9be4P-f8ZoLJ-f8GBRm/


----------



## absalon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/473340...eP-f1go7H-eZtUV5-fbbgcw-eYFDZT-eYm8QB-eYm7Vt/


----------



## Phaleo

artistic architecture :cheers:


----------



## tateyb

Cuatrecasas Tower Rising in Barcelona's Growing [email protected] Business District



> The development consists of two structures rising 10 and 17 storeys above ground level, and designed by local firm GCA Arquitectos Asociados. At 44 and 72 metres respectively, both buildings will harmonize with the existing buildings lining the avenue. Unique design features such as the cantilevered upper section of the tallest tower will provide the development with a distinct look. A 2,000-square-metre glass atrium will connect both structures, in which over 600 staff members will be housed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Cuatrecasas, Gonçalves Pereira Headquarters under construction, image by Nicolas Arnaud-Goddet_


----------



## adchsm

The photos in that article are already a little out of date, the glass facades have been completed for a few weeks already.

Here's a bad picture I took when I drove by the other night.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

It is not a construction project, but an interesting urban management project :cheers:



> *IoT beneath the city streets: Barcelona tests out open platform for smart services*
> 
> To manage the city's infrastructure centrally, Barcelona's council and supercomputing center, with Cisco and other technology partners, have just completed an innovative proof-of-concept platform.
> 
> Wander round the streets of Barcelona and you'll probably spot various grey, unsightly cabinets housing a range of technologies that could be controlling anything from traffic and lighting to parking and waste.
> 
> The city is increasingly covered in sensors, supposedly to become smarter and serve its citizens more efficiently. Yet, all these devices are disconnected from each other, and so is the data they generate.
> 
> To solve the problem of consolidating and centrally managing all infrastructure, data, and services, Barcelona has developed and tested what is designed to be an "open, flexible, scalable and secure" platform accessed through a simple browser-based remote dashboard.


http://www.zdnet.com/article/iot-be...a-tests-out-open-platform-for-smart-services/


----------



## tateyb

Architects Selected for New Barcelona Arena



> Plans were announced today for another new arena that will provide a worthy home to a local team. Internationally known architecture firm HOK is partnering with Barcelona-based TAC Arquitectes to provide a modern facility for the FC Barcelona sports club.


----------



## adchsm

I hadn't been out and taken any photos of the city in a while and typically, the day I set aside for it was cloudy. Anyway here are some photos of a few projects happening around [email protected], taken on 24/01.

*Cuatrecasas*













































































































*CAP*





































*Housing on Diagonal, around 120 I think.*










*Diagonal 131*


----------



## Ampelio

No updates for projects in Barcelona? :?


----------



## adchsm

Not a huge amount happening here at the moment which sucks, but I can provide a few photos 

Diagonal/Bilbao

Some updates can be seen here, the facade is pretty much covering most the building now, ugly but tall. I think all apartments are sold, so it might pave the way for more high-rise residential buildings.

Hotel [email protected]

Now under construction, although I'm not sure of the how it will actually look yet.

*Renders*



















*Construction*














































[email protected] Business Park

Now also seems to be under construction, nothing to show but cranes are digging!

*Renders*



















*Construction*



















Cuitat de Granada/Bolivia/Tanger

It's nice, but 6 towers at 72m in this area... would have been nicer with a little height variation.

*Renders*


----------



## timo9

No updates !!!


----------



## GGJ16

I will try to briefly summarize the few things that happened during these last months. We're quite active in our local forums, so I apology in advance since we don't post often in this thread. Current progress in the main developments going up in the city.

Plaça Gardunya



















RENDERS




























Plaça Glòries redevelopment (NEW PARK)

Original project









Revised project (Not official yet): Contains height reduction, project modifications and more public buildings, therefore public investment.




























Construction of the tunnels crossing the square is being done at the moment, City Council will start building the park next year (probably just a first stage)










Hermitage Museum

Plot preparation is being carried on along the construction of the new Marina, right next to Hotel W (formerly known as Hotel Vela)





































Hotel SB Glòries 





































LUXA




























Cuatrecasas new HQ










Parc Glòries



















Pere IV developments

Finished new residential (black one), quite a controversial one 



















Vía Célere Diagonal Port










Torre Diagonal 0

We're still waiting for the official project so the structure skeleton gets finished.



















None of these pictures are mine, credits go to their original authors


----------



## GGJ16

Sagrada Família

I recommend you to keep track of the progress in both official threads:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=219763&page=128

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690582&page=248

Latest news is the start of the tower of the virgin mary.



















Barcelona Zoo

The City Council has decided to cancel the expansion of the dolphins area (10 milion € investment), and also "tranfer" the remaining dolphins to other zoos, to assure their retirement in better conditions.

Casa Pons i Pascual

This centric building will endure a 40 month long restoration process, demolishing all the interior and adding 5 basement floors. This 30 milion € investment will update the 9.300 square metres of offices of the building.



















None of these pictures are mine, credits go to their original authors


----------



## GGJ16

New Marina Vela, under construction, next to Hotel W (Hotel Vela) and the future Hermitage Museum.






Progress 30/11/2016


----------



## GGJ16

Nou Tanatori Sancho de Ávila ( funeral home ): U/C

*Progress 28-10-2016* Sorry for the rather old picture, I should come back to the place soon !










*Renders*


----------



## cilindr0

Really nice updates!


----------



## GGJ16

New hotel WSF group, GV Hotel: U/C

Refurbishment of the Agrupació Mútua HQ

Location: Gran Vía de les Corts Catalanes, 621

*Progress 18-11-2016*










*Before*










*After (render)*










None of these pictures are mine, credits go to their original authors.


----------



## GGJ16

Jardins de la Rambla de Sants ( High-Line): Finished

This elevated garden was finished some months ago, finally giving use to the corridor built some years ago in order to reduce the issues made by the train traffic across the neighbourhood of Sants.

High line: Barcelona's elevated public space brings a bucolic bent to the cityscape



> In the late 1980s, Barcelona’s City Hall decided to tear down defunct industrial buildings in the large working class district of Sants and create public parks. This has resulted in some of city’s more unusual landscapes, such as the Parc d’l Espanya Industrial with its postmodernist lighthouses and lake, and the Parc de l’Excorxador – once the site of an abattoir, now filled with palm trees and a surreal sculpture by Joan Miró. Now, a new High Line-type project completes the set.
> 
> Named the Jardins de la Rambla de Sants, the scheme effectively encloses a corridor of six railway lines, deemed too costly to move underground, and provides a plant-filled urban space in a congested area next to the city’s main train station. The 800m long promenade takes shape with prefabricated concrete boxes in the form of Warren beams, which recall classic railway bridges. The triangles of the boxes are filled with glass, which cuts down on noise, while still affording views of the passing trains from ground level.


Keep reading at: http://www.wallpaper.com/architecture/barcelona-jardins-de-la-rambla-de-Sants-recalls-new-york-high-line?utm_campaign=facebook+&utm_source=social+&utm_medium=social+&xid=wallpaper_socialflow_facebook#179046

Some of the pictures compiled in the article, showing the results:


----------



## GGJ16

New Administrative Campus of the Generalitat de Catalunya: U/C

- Construction of centralized catalan government offices in Porta Firal area, near Fira de Barcelona - Gran Via.

- 2 H-shaped buildings

- 46.0000 m2 in 6 floors that will host 3.000 workers.

-Architects: Batlle i Roig

*Renders*


----------



## AndrzGln

good taste in all this projects


----------



## GGJ16

Escola dels Encants (school): finished (2015)

Architect: Roger Méndez Badias























































Source: http://arxiubak.blogspot.com.es/2016/05/nova-escola-dels-encants-roger-mendez.html


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ I love that



GGJ16 said:


>


This project is top notch otherwise, but it surprises me with its dry, complete lack colour - Spain in general and Barcelona in particular are experts in colourful architecture. This looks like it could be something from Paris.


----------



## GGJ16

alexandru.mircea said:


> This project is top notch otherwise, but it surprises me with its dry, complete lack colour - Spain in general and Barcelona in particular are experts in colourful architecture. This looks like it could be something from Paris.


Batlle i Roig tend to design convincent and solid designs, but they're normally either monochromatic or bicolour. In this case, we cannot tell much about the final palette, we'll have to wait and see


----------



## GGJ16

Airport of Barcelona: Runway asphalt renovation

Since 10/01/2017, and until begginings of February, the longest runway (7L/25R) of the Airport of Barcelona will be closed. There will be done tasks of replacement of the current asphalt of the 3.743m long runway.

While this is being done, only 2 runways will remain operational, reducing the max. amount of operations per hour, from 72/h to 48/h, according to Aena.

The total cost will be 18,7 milion euros, and around 1000 people will be working on the site.

While the take off (Enlairament) will still be done in the 7R/25L runway, mainly used for this kind of operations, the 2/20 will take the tasks of landing (Aterratge) aircrafts.

I give you some screenshots taken from the Tv3 news broadcast
Source: "Tancada un mes la pista llarga de l'Aeroport del Prat per obres"
Link of the video: http://www.ccma.cat/tv3/alacarta/telenoticies-comarques/tancada-un-mes-la-pista-llarga-de-laeroport-del-prat-per-obres/video/5642161/


----------



## GGJ16

Student residence in Barcelona

Located in Pere IV street, near "L'Escocesa" creation centre and the Poblenou Central Park.

- 2 buildings surrounding a public agora.

- 17.721 m2 complex

- Architects: BAAS Arquitectura

*Renders*





































Source: http://www.baas.cat/en/equipamientos/residencia-de-estudiantes-en-barcelona


----------



## kbbcn

^^
Student residence? Or hotel in disguise...?


----------



## GGJ16

New hotel The One Barcelona, H10 Hotels

- 5 stars GL

- 89 rooms

- Pool, Solarium, Restaurant, Spa, Fitness Centre, Valet parking, etc.

- Located in Carrer Provença, 277, close to Casa Milà (La Pedrera)

- Design with collaboration of Jaime Beriestain



Anotherme said:


>


H10 hotel website: https://www.h10hotels.com/en/barcelona-hotels/the-one-barcelona
Jaime Beriestain Studio: http://www.jaime-beriestain.com/h_provenca.php


----------



## GGJ16

Proposal New Sant Gervasi Galvany Library

- Architects: Mesura+Terrades

- Located in Muñoz Ramonet estate.



SEIM said:


> Beta Arquitectura
> 
> Mesura​


----------



## GGJ16

Social Housing in Marina del Prat Vermell

- Architects: Estudio Vivas, Pau Vidal and Arquitectura Produccions

*Renders*




























Website and higher resolution renders (article in spanish):http://www.beta-architecture.com/promocion-de-viviendas-sociales-en-la-calle-ulldecona-estudio-vivas-pau-vidal-arquitectura-produccions/


----------



## GGJ16

Social Housing in Bon Pastor

- 50 residences, 6 fl.

- Architects: Miel Arquitectos, Untercio

- 8.435,01 m2 building

*Renders*




























Website and higher resolution renders (article in spanish): http://www.beta-architecture.com/50-viviendas-sociales-en-el-barrio-de-bon-pastor-miel-arquitectos-untercio/


----------



## GGJ16

Sustainable housing prototype in Torre Baró

- Architects: Etsals Arquitectura La Salle, Jaime Font, Josep Ferrando and Pedro García

*Renders*




























More information in the website (article in spanish): http://www.beta-architecture.com/prototipo-edificio-autosuficiente-en-torre-baro-etsals-arquitectura-la-salle-jaime-font-josep-ferrando-pedro-garcia/


----------



## GGJ16

Centre Cívic Cristalerias Planell ( sociocultural centre)

- Renovation of an old factory (1913) that produced artistic glass crafts.

- Location: Les Corts, Barcelona

- Architect: h arquitectes

- 1.694 m2

This restoration has been finished quite recently, I will try to take pictures of it as soon as possible :cheers:

*Renders*





































*Previous state of the building*










beta-architecture: http://www.beta-architecture.com/centre-civic-cristalerias-planell-1015-h-arquitectes/
h arquitectes website: http://www.harquitectes.com/projectes/centre-civic-cristalerias-planell-barcelona/


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awsome projects!!


----------



## GGJ16

Glòries Park: Canòpia Urbana (Winner proposal)

Last thursday we could get to know the changes applied to the new park that's going to transform the urban environment in Glòries Square. Unfortunately, the city council has downgraded many of the features compiled in the first proposal.

In our local forums we agree that the final plan has poor ambition and leaves the project with almost no difference to other ordinary parks you may find in the city. The new proposal has been thought for the surrounding neighbours, but not for the whole city, and goes away of the original idea of Glòries being the centre of Barcelona City.

Briefly summarizing, the main downgrades are:

- Tramway won't go through the park as part of the city council once declared; the tramway system main station will be in front of the Disseny Hub, making it easier to switch with the metro network, but increasing the tramway traffic in that particular area.

- Skywalker "Node" will be removed, as stated by the neighbours, who pressumably were against it. This consisted on an aerial walkway for people to reach the summit of the park and enjoy 360 degree views of the park and the city. Replacing the Skywalker node, an exotic garden will be put.

- Height reduction: All new buildings surrounding the square have been modified their max. height. The tallest building will be 19fl. / 60m

- More social housing and city equipments and no future office buildings nor private investment.

- Cost increased: from initial 30 milion euros to 42 milion euros.

- Replacement of some features with dog areas, Petanca (boule game) areas and associative market gardens. Reduced extension of the reflective lake in the middle of the park.

That's pretty much all, with other minor changes. I will leave you here renders from the first project and the current one.

*Renders*

Then (First project, 2014)





































Now (Current project, 2017)





































*Park map*

Then (First project, 2014)










Now (Current project, 2017)










Reference articles:

http://thecompetitionsblog.com/results/057_01/

http://www.elperiodico.com/es/noticias/barcelona/parque-glories-costara-12-millones-mas-y-no-tendra-tranvia-5753612

PS: Excuse me that I did not translate any of the words stated in the maps; if you got doubts with any meaning, please let me know, and I'll reply as soon as possible


----------



## GGJ16

Lighting proposal for Santa Maria del Mar



SEIM said:


> La Invisible l Basílica Santa Maria del Mar (ongoing project)​


----------



## GGJ16

Espai Bombers

Last november the new firefighter museum was opened in the old fire station of Poble Sec, built in 1929 for the International Expo. This new equipment will serve as a divulgative and formation centre, sharing the history of the firefighter department in Barcelona and fire prevention.

The total renovation cost was 3,2 milion euros, including 800.000 euros for the museum installation.



SEIM said:


>













































Ajuntament de Barcelona website:http://ajuntament.barcelona.cat/seguretatiprevencio/en/noticia/espai-bombers-barcelonas-fire-and-risk-prevention-station
48h Open House Barcelona: http://www.48hopenhousebarcelona.org/ca/edifici/espai-bombers


----------



## el palmesano

^^

really nice!


----------



## GGJ16

Hotel SB Glòries | Update 22/01/2017

- 4 stars, 250 rooms

- 8 floors

- Architects: Batlle i Roig




























*Progress 22/01/2017*



Homenot said:


> ​


----------



## GGJ16

Marina Vela | Update 18/01/2017




























Edu85 said:


>


----------



## Architecture lover

Is that a slab of blue Onyx placed as an art painting on the wall? If so, it looks extremely beautiful. The hotel looks very good I also love the baths.



Anotherme said:


> ​


----------



## GGJ16

Architecture lover said:


> Is that a slab of blue Onyx placed as an art painting on the wall? If so, it looks extremely beautiful. The hotel looks very good I also love the baths.


I cannot really tell, but it looks like it. To really see notice if it's true or not, I would have to stay at the hotel :lol: Indeed, the hotel is quite nice, and the new facade really improves the beauty of the building !


----------



## Architecture lover

hahahaha :colgate: I'd also love to stay there just to see if it's onyx stone, or not. 

By the way after scrolling the thread and its projects I gotta say Barcelona is one extremely beautiful city, all of the projects have so much class - world class, however that's no wonder to me, I always thought that the Spanish are the best architects, and they have so much care when it comes to aesthetics, like Santiago Calatrava is my most favorite architect and he has such a genius and creative mind.
Also the Sagrada Família has to be the most beautiful cathedral in whole Europe, if not even in the world. 
I can only imagine how breathtaking it will look once finished, since it looks so great, so far. Kudos to the Spanish people.


----------



## GGJ16

Residential building

- Refurbishment, 12 residences.

- 6 floors, 3.500 m2.

- Location: Carrer Ausiàs Marc, 49.

- Architects: GCA Architects.

*Renders*


























GCA Architects: http://www.gcaarq.com/es/en-curso2/edificio-12-viviendas-barcelona


----------



## GGJ16

Office Complex

- 36.000 m2

- Location: Carrer Llacuna / Carrer Pallars.

- Architects: GCA Architects.

*Renders*

















​
GCA Architects: http://www.gcaarq.com/es/en-curso2/edificio-oficinas-barcelona


----------



## GGJ16

Elderly residential building

- 47 public housing for elderly people and social centre.

- 7 floors, 5.678 m2.

- Location: Carrer Viladomat, 142.

- Architect: Jordi Roig.

- Info PDF:
http://www.pmhb.org/repdoc/66312-20151106151900.JPG
http://www.pmhb.org/repdoc/66313-20151106151932.JPG

*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

Public Housing Residential

- 16 residences, 1700 m2.

- Location: Avinguda Vallcarca, 93-95.

- Architects: F2M Arquitectura

WEB: 

Initial project: http://www.f2m.es/?p=2103
Updated renders: http://www.f2m.es/?p=2957

*Renders*


----------



## el palmesano

^^


very nice, respecting the other buildings


----------



## GGJ16

Public Housing in Marina del Prat Vermell

- 112 residences, 19.435m2.

- Location: C/Ulldecona 68-70, Barcelona.

- Architects: Cochran Arquitectes

- WEB (catalan/spanish): http://www.cochran.es/ficha.php?id=151

*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

el palmesano said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> very nice, respecting the other buildings


I really like the fact that it gives facade continuity to the neighbouring buildings, while giving a new modern flair to the street. It totally suits in its location


----------



## el palmesano

^^

I completly agree


----------



## GGJ16

Residential & Public facilities

- 9 floors, 8.919 m2, 2.754 m2 underground.

- 83 residences.

- Location: Carrer Pere IV, 455.

- Architects: EMBA

- WEB (english): http://www.emba.cat/?p=436

-PDF:
http://www.pmhb.org/repdoc/66278-20151106120439.JPG
http://www.pmhb.org/repdoc/66279-20151106120439.JPG

*Renders*

















*Construction update* ( unable to establish an exact date )


----------



## GGJ16

Plug-In Building

- Location: Carrer Pujades, 51-57.

- Architects: MIAS Architects

- WEB: http://www.miasarquitectes.com/portfolio/plug-in-building-barcelona/


----------



## GGJ16

Illa A. Torre Baró

- 32 public housing residences.

- 9 floors, 4.678 m2.

- Location: Plaça dels Eucaliptus, 3, Torre Baró.

- Investment: 3,3 M euros

- Architects: MIAS Architects

- WEB: http://www.miasarquitectes.com/portfolio/torrebaro-apartments-building/


----------



## el palmesano

nice projects!


----------



## GGJ16

Hotel OD Barcelona

- Refurbishment of former Carburos Metálicos HQ.

- 93 rooms, 5 stars.

- Location: Carrer Aragó / Carrer Roger de Llúria

- Investment: 20 M euros buying + 10 M euros refurbishment.

- 4.989 m2.

*Before*



SEIM said:


> b01 Arquitectes​


*Hotel renders*



SEIM said:


> Anna Mañosa​


----------



## el palmesano

^^


wow!!!

awsome!!


----------



## Sevillano47

Exactly the same building. They just added a vegetal wall to te glass facades.


----------



## towerpower123

There is a lot of incredibly beautiful infill going on here!


----------



## GGJ16

Sevillano47 said:


> Exactly the same building. They just added a vegetal wall to te glass facades.


That's why it is a refurbishment. The building will change its function: from offices to hotel. Apart from the vertical gardens, other changes apparently are the terraces, the base floor, and some tile replacement, removing the current ones with holes (such a pity in my opinion).


----------



## GGJ16

Hotel in Carrer Casp

Green light to a 5 stars hotel right next to Plaça Catalunya (city centre), despite the city's council measures to prevent the construction of more hotels in the central neighbourhoods of Barcelona. The (final ?) design downgrades the initial design in many aspects. The new building will be located next to Cases Rocamora, an Art Nouveau (catalan modernisme) masterpiece.

- 7 floors, 164 rooms.

- Replaces the Hotel Barcelona and means the destruction of the historic Teatre Novedades, firstly opened in 1869, with a capacity of 1.600 seats.

- Location: Carrer Casp, 1-13.

- Investment: 40 M euros

- Meliá Group will run the new hotel.

- Includes a 734 m2 backyard public area and a nearly 5000 m2 expansion of the existing Zara store on the other side of the city block will be done.

- Architects: OUA.



Anotherme said:


> Info article (spanish):
> http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/b...68/barcelona-autoriza-hotel-paseo-gracia.html
> 
> *Current state*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Initial project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New project*


----------



## GGJ16

Institut 3/2 Viladomat

- Secondary School.

- 4 floors, 4700 m2.

- Location: Carrer Consell de Cent, 148.

- Investment: 4,5 M euros.

- Architects: TAC Arquitectes.

- WEB: http://www.tacarquitectes.com/en/taller/projects/selected-projects/item/868-instituto-viladomat

*Renders*


----------



## Sevillano47

The hotel in carrer Casp is a great change. I like the proyect very much. It´s a shame the destruction of an historic theater .


----------



## el palmesano

I don't like Hotel in Carrer Casp... why they do that strange thing.. they should respect the heights of the facades..


----------



## GGJ16

^^ There is a wide range of opinions concerning this project in particular, but in my personal opinion, the design going simpler in such a strategic site makes it look like a missed oportunity.


----------



## GGJ16

WIP Office Building

- 4.400m2

- Location: Carrer Ciutat de Granada, 121.

- WEB: http://www.grupocastellvi.es/edifici-doficines-wip

*Renders*

















*Update 17/02/2017*


----------



## GGJ16

Residential building in [email protected] District

- 7 floors, 5570 m2.

- 47 public housing y 20 appartments.

- Location: Carrer Tànger, 40.

- Architects: Jaime Coll and Judith Leclerc

WEB: http://www.pmhb.org/ofertacom.asp?gc_id=66310

*Renders and plans*


























*Update 17/02/2017*


----------



## GGJ16

Parc Glòries | Prep

- 17 floors, 72m.

- 24.000 m2.

- Location: Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Carrer Tànger.

- Architects: Batlle i Roig

- WEB: https://www.inmocolonial.com/nuestros-edificios/barcelona/parc-glories

*Render*








*Update 17/02/2017*


----------



## GGJ16

LUXA | U/C

- 2 buildings, 6 floors each, and 3 basement parking floors.

- 9920 m² ( silver building), 6494m² (golden building).

- Location: Carrer Badajoz / Carrer Tànger.

- Architects: Batlle i Roig.

- Luxa Website: http://luxa.barcelona/en/

- Grupo Castellví: http://www.grupocastellvi.es/luxa

*Renders* ( Many more pictures and videos in the website)

















​
*Update 17/02/2017*


----------



## GGJ16

Quatre Vents Residential

- Residential contest Winner proposal.

- 10 floors, 5971,8 m2.

- 55 public residences, 1 public equipment.

- Location: Carrer Lluís Borrassà, 23-25.

- Architects: Peris, Toral i Eletresjota Tècnics Associats, SCP (UTE).

- Source: http://www.pmhb.org/document.asp?gc_id=66968&id=17&subid=0&tipus=

*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

WIP Office Building 

More renders regarding this project:



Homenot said:


> ​


----------



## el palmesano

lot of construction going on in [email protected]


----------



## GGJ16

^^ Great map ! And not only there are these projects, but also some other ones in near surroundings like Illa 2004, Tanatori Sancho de Ávila and many other minor projects. Quite a good time :banana:

Hotel SB Glòries

- 4 stars, 250 rooms.

- Location: Carrer Badajoz / Carrer Bolívia.

- 8 floors.

- Architects: Batlle i Roig.


























*Update 17/02/2017*


























In the first picture there is a new residential in site preparation, but we don't know the design yet.


----------



## GGJ16

Illa 2004

- 7 floors, 13,537.08 m2 complex. We currently have information about the volumes.

- WEB: http://www.illa2004bcn.com/index-en_GB.html

*Renders*


























*Current site*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

^^

nice, so the image should be like that:











lot of projects going on!!! great!!


----------



## Shanghainese

Oh my god. Barcelonas new projects looks like socialism. Barcelona needs a free market for investments. Looking to London, Toronto, Sydney, Melbourne, Shanghai, Beijing, Los Angeles, Dubai and so on and you can see how fantastic projects can look like if people are free or more free to invest her money. 

In Barcelona, it would be better, they don´t build anything before they build what they build.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

what are you saing?? hahaha

strangest comment ever... free market for investment?? do you think that Barcelona is in N. Korea or what?? haha


----------



## GGJ16

Shanghainese said:


> Oh my god. Barcelonas new projects looks like socialism. Barcelona needs a free market for investments. Looking to London, Toronto, Sydney, Melbourne, Shanghai, Beijing, Los Angeles, Dubai and so on and you can see how fantastic projects can look like if people are free or more free to invest her money.
> 
> In Barcelona, it would be better, they don´t build anything before they build what they build.


Most of these projects in [email protected] run with private investment. I don't really see what you want to state, but the main regulations are about the maximum surface that can be built per site: Torre Agbar (144m) and the Campus Audiovisual ( 72m x 6) are the tallest in this bussiness district. Then, it's understandable that smaller sites will be designed for not wasting the available space, since office demand is high.

Overall, designs have quality, since many of them have been asked to be designed by one of the most well-known local architect bureau, Batlle i Roig.


----------



## GGJ16

Office Building in [email protected]

- 8 floors, 14.692 m2, including 2 basement floors.

- Location: Carrer Sancho de Áliva / Carrer Àlaba.

- WEB: http://www.capolra.com/office-in-Barcelona-gb281945.html

*Render*


----------



## basityounus

Superb !


----------



## GGJ16

Presó Model (prison)

- Construction started in 1887, and the prison opened in 1904.

- Located in the Eixample district, the old prison's current function is to host preventive inmates.

- The prison is finally closing in June, after being an obsolete centre for many decades. Since the 7th of March this year, no more new inmates will be hosted in the 2 cityblocks-large complex. Can Brians 1 will replace the current service of La Model.

- There are many proposals about what to do with the remaining facilities. The one from 2009, which ended with agreement from the City Council, has its chances to become the final proposal.

*The prison nowadays*

















*2009 Proposal*

- The current city council proposal includes the demolition of a big part of the complex, including the walls and the entrance building. One of the wings would also be demolished in order to serve as entrance to the complex.

- From left to right, as shown in the picture provided: Government offices/facilities, primary school, child care school, assitance residences, young social centre, historic memorial and a new building that would probably be an elderly residence.

- There would also be a new parking built, apart from underground sports equipments for said schools.










Edu85 said:


>


Sources:
http://www.elperiodico.com/es/noticias/barcelona/carcel-modelo-dejara-ingresar-reclusos-marzo-para-cerrar-sus-puertas-junio-5848987
http://www.naciodigital.cat/noticia/125782/preso/model/barcelona/tancara/juny
http://www.ara.cat/societat/preso-model-zona-franca-acord-enderrocar_0_1724827704.html


----------



## Bitxofo

^^Modernist style ("art noveau") prison.
:yes:


----------



## GGJ16

LIFE Sant Gervasi

- Residential housing with garden, pool and garage.

- Location: Carrer Císter 9-11, Sant Gervasi.

- Architects: Ribas & Ribas Arquitectos

- WEB: http://www.ribas-arquitectos.com/index.php/es/proyectos-gallery/cronologia?id=208


----------



## GGJ16

Amaks Grands Hotel

- 8 floors, 90 rooms.

- Location: Carrer de la Creu Coberta, 22-24. It can be regarded as an extension of the Hotel Catalonia Plaza in Plaça Espanya, as it is located right next to the building.

- Many older buildings have been demolished between Carrer de la Creu Coberta and Carrer Tarragona, to make place so that Carrer Diputació can be extended.

*Renders*



shelterbcn said:


> *Update 23/02/2017*


----------



## el palmesano

^^

a little bit boring :/ and seems like a 90's buildings (funny because people start to dress like in the 90's haha)


----------



## GGJ16

Cruise Terminal E in Barcelona Port

- 45.000 m2 complex, including parking and pedestrian areas.

- Budget: 4,6 M euros.

*Render and plan*

















*Update 26/02/2017*



SEIM said:


> Sr_JOF l twitter​


----------



## GGJ16

Sagrada Família

I bring you these spectacular gifs made by Carles1899, showing the construction progress during an exact year (2016-2017) in the temple, in different angles.

Official thread (daily updates): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=219763&page=141



Carles1899 said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

New Administrative Campus of the Generalitat de Catalunya: U/C

- Construction of centralized catalan government offices in Porta Firal area, near Fira de Barcelona - Gran Via.

- 2 H-shaped buildings

- 46.0000 m2 in 6 floors that will host 3.000 workers.

-Architects: Batlle i Roig

-WEB: https://www.hines.com/properties/axa-generalitat-barcelona

*Renders*



































*Update 27/02/2017*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

Café del Mar Club Barcelona

- More than 4000m2 complex, including the 1.500m2 terrace with pools and lounges. The 4-stories building will house a night club, restaurant and bussiness areas. It will become the largest Café del Mar in the world.

- The club will be located in the current building of the port authority in Port Fòrum.

- This project may be a revamp for an area with many cancelled projects during the economic crysis, and will attract further investments in the near future.

*Renders*


----------



## el palmesano

nice projects!


----------



## GGJ16

Beates

- Ground floor refurbishment of a building built in 1900.

- 440 m2 office, showroom and concept store.

- Architects: Nook Architects.

- WEB: http://www.nookarchitects.com/beates.html



albertalbert said:


> ​


----------



## GGJ16

Sant Gervasi - Joan Maragall Library

- 2.983 m2 building, 763 m2 landscape.

- Budget: 6.424.440 euros.

- Location: Carrer de Sant Gervasi de Cassoles, 85.

- Architects: BCQ 

- WEB: http://bcq.es/portfolio/library-joan-maragall/


----------



## GGJ16

Plaça de Josep M. Folch i Torres

- Remodelation of a square in the Raval neighbourhood, long awaited by the neighbours.

- 6072 m2.

- Budget: 2.577.000 euros.

- WEB (catalan): http://eldigital.barcelona.cat/nova-cara-per-a-la-placa-de-josep-m-folch-i-torres-al-barri-del-raval_464900.html
http://ajuntament.barcelona.cat/premsa/2017/02/11/la-placa-folch-i-torres-estrenara-nova-imatge-a-finals-de-2017/

*Renders*



shelterbcn said:


> *Comparison Before-After*


*Update 28/02/2017*



nunogcarvalho said:


>





nunogcarvalho said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

Biblioteca Sant Antoni - Joan Oliver

Since RCR Arquitectes won this year's 2017 edition of the Pritzker prize, I wanted to show you one of their works, this library in Barcelona.

- RCR Arquitectes: http://rcrbunkafundacio.cat/fons-rcr/obres/o-iii-147-biblioteca-sant-antoni-joan-oller/270/

- Felipe Ugalde photography: http://www.felipeugalde.com/Biblioteca-St-Antoni-J-Oliver


----------



## insular

without any doubt they deserve the pritzker


----------



## GGJ16

Barcelona Supercomputing Centre

- Expansion of the current Supercomputing Centre, located in Torre Girona, which hosts the MareNostrum computer. The new building will include another supercomputer, MareIncógnito.

- 12.597 m2.

- Architects: BAAS Arquitectura.

- WEB: http://www.baas.cat/ca/oficinas/nueva-sede-del-barcelona-supercomputing-centre

*Renders*


























*Update 02/03/2017*


----------



## GGJ16

Roadworks Carrer Bolívia & Carrer Marroc

- Works have started in these streets to unify them in some sections, giving continuity to the Eixample street grid.

- The roads were blocked due to previous industrial activity, some demolition works will be done soon.

- Carrer Bolívia: section Fluvià - Selva de Mar.

- Carrer Marroc: section Josep Plà - Puigcerdà 4.007 m2, budget 1.999.816 €. section Treball-Selva de Mar 3.327 m2, budget 1.971.397 €. Rest of sections still in project redaction.

*Maps*

















*Update 05/03/2017*



Homenot said:


> Section Selva de Mar - Treball:
> 
> 
> ​
> Treball - Agricultura:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Bolívia, section Fluvià - Selva de Mar:
> 
> ​


----------



## GGJ16

Fitó Building

- 5 floors, 5.804,93 m2 offices.

- Location: Carrer Pere IV / Carrer Selva de Mar, [email protected] District.

- Architects: COCHRAN Arquitectes Associats.

- WEB (catalan/spanish): http://www.cochran.es/ca/ficha.php?id=37

*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

Illa Autosuficient

- Sustainable 55.000 m2 office complex, with a 5,300 m2 photovoltaic roof. Includes the preservation of an older warehouse for public uses.

- Location: City block within Carrer Marroc, Puigcerdà, Cristóbal de Moura and Josep Pla.

- Architecs: MSA+A

-WEB: http://www.world-architects.com/en/msaa/projectes-3/illa_autosuficient_cristobal_de_moura-52522/?nonav=1

*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

Plaça de la Gardunya

*Update 08/03/2017*

*Residential building*

- We're surprised to see in our local forums that construction works are only being taken in the residential building at the moment, while the social housing building (connected to the former) remains in Prep.










shelterbcn said:


>


*Escola Massana (school)*










shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

Sagrada Família

Official local forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=219763&page=143



Edu85 said:


> From the temple's facebook page (07/03/2017):
> 
> WORKING TOWARDS 2026
> This week we're putting in place the panels for the second level of the Tower of the Virgin Mary. It will have 19 levels with 14 panels each, for a total of 266 panels and 3,976 pieces of stone


----------



## GGJ16

La Rotonda,Torre Andreu

- Pictures of this jewel of modernisme (Art Nouveau), building by Adolf Ruiz i Casamitjana in 1905.

- It has been recently restored with a lot of controversy, since some parts of the old building were destroyed and replaced with less aesthetic modern areas. The restoration was carried by the estate agent, and current owner, Núñez y Navarro.

- Location: Avinguda Tibidabo / Passeig Sant Gervasi

- Photo gallery WEB: http://www.arqfoto.com/edificio-la-rotonda/


----------



## el palmesano

a wonder!!


----------



## BlueBalls

GGJ16 said:


> POST #1000 :banana: :banana: :banana:
> 
> It has almost been 6 months since I started making periodic updates and showcase of different projects around the city, and it has been an honour to do so ! More than 50k views already
> 
> Any suggestions and comments are always welcome, as well as opinion regarding the projects that I may post (many of them are already controversial in our local forums, so go ahead with your criticism). This would help me a lot, so I can give a better approach of the city projects to you, as well as improve as a forum user.
> 
> Thank you very much once again, and keep reading ! :cheers:


Thank you for keeping the thread updated.

I wouldn't mind seeing some economic, demographic and political news about Barcelona now and then. I also wouldn't mind some nice pictures, to give a feeling to us who have never been, of what the city looks like from all sorts of angles.

One of the threads I follow with every update, good job.


----------



## GGJ16

^^ Thank you very much for the suggestion ! I will try to implement these features every now and then, especially the "nice pictures", although there is already a forum thread for that:

The city of Barcelona, Spain

Regarding the economic, demographic or political news, that may be a more difficult thing for me, since there aren't many media channels that publish this kind of information unbiased and in english, which means I would have to translate the whole piece of news. I will do my research though, and if I fail in it, I will try to keep you updated with interesting news for certain future projects, trying to gather different sources so the information isn't biased.


----------



## GGJ16

Sagrada Família

- Local thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=219763&page=166

- Sagrada Família Official Facebook

- Restoration works in the pinnacles of the Passion Facade. Extract from the temple's facebook:

- "We're restoring the pinnacles on the Passion towers, following the method and materials Gaudí used on the Nativity towers."


----------



## GGJ16

Porta BCN and Diagonalt Residential

*Pla Caufec - Porta BCN*

- Porta BCN is the project and urban plan for one of the main entrances to the city, the Avinguda Diagonal and B-23 motorway, and its crossing with Ronda de Dalt motorway. It is a very strategic location, near the Collserola park, making Pla Caufec a very controversial project. It will be located within the Finestrelles neighbourhood, in Esplugues de Llobregat. 

- 700 residential units. 16 x 7 floors residential buildings, and 3 residential towers.

- Bussiness park. 6 x 6 floors.

- 2 x 23 floors office towers.

- Finestrelles Shopping Centre (25.700 m2).

- Public buildings (hospital, sports centre).

















*Diagonalt Residential*

- 1st residential building of the Porta BCN project, also known as Pla Caufec.

- Phase 1 will consist of the construction of the 1st residential out of the 6 buildings that fill the city block. Phase 2 consists of the construction of the 5 residential buildings left.

- 7 floors, 33 residential units.

- Location: Carrer Professor Barraquer, 36, Esplugues de Llobregat.

- Developer: DiagonALT.

- Price range: 650.000 - 2.200.000 euros.

- Estate web (spanish): http://www.habitaclia.com/obra_nueva-viviendas-en-esplugues_de_llobregat/promo_13181002605204

*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News

Architecture Week 2017



> Barcelona City Council, the Catalan Architects’ Association (COAC) and the Mies van der Rohe Foundation have joined forces with Barcelona Building Construmat and ArquinFAD to launch Architecture Week 2017, a pioneering shared experience being held at several settings in the city from 20 to 26 May.
> 
> Barcelona will become the epicentre for a wide range of activities linked to the world of architecture and the city during these days, aimed at promoting architectural activities, knowledge, discussions and debates as a means of boosting the public’s appreciation of their constructed urban environment.









Keep reading at: http://lameva.barcelona.cat/setmanadarquitectura/en/


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News

Museum Night 2017



> *Museums open again on the night of 20 May*
> 
> Museum Night has become a regular event. On Saturday 20 May the city’s museums will be opening at night, from 7 pm to 1 am, and offering free admission. A total of 87 museums are taking part in this tenth edition of the cultural event, with the Espai Fotogràfic Centelles re-joining the initiative and the Espai Bombers and the Torre de la Creu de Sant Joan Despí taking part for the first time.









Keep reading at: http://eldigital.barcelona.cat/en/museums-open-again-on-the-night-of-20-may_506848.html


----------



## GGJ16

Finestrelles Shopping Centre | U/C

- New shopping centre being built in Esplugues de Llobregat, town next to Barcelona.

- 25.700 m2, 110 stores. 3 commercial floors. Total surface: 39.250 m2.

- Location: Carrer de Laureà Miró, 20, Esplugues de Llobregat.

- Developer: Equilis.

- Investment: 120 M euros.

- WEB news (english): http://www.finestrellesshoppingcentre.com/news/

*Render*








*Update 18/05/2017*


----------



## GGJ16

Marina Park Residencial

- Phase I. 142 residential units.

- 22.895m². 8 floors.

- Location: Rambla Marina / Avinguda del Carrilet, Hospitalet de Llobregat.

- Developer: Layetana Real State SL.

- Architects: Plasencia Arquitectura, Ribas&Ribas Arquitectos.

- WEB (spanish/english): http://www.plasencia-arquitectura.com/?portfolio=2016-marina-park-residencial-fase-i-marina-park-residential-phase-i

*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *European Investment Bank to provide half of the funding for 2,200 homes with social rents*
> 
> The European Investment Bank (EIB) is to fund 50% of the construction costs for nearly 2,200 homes for social rent, part of the Right to Housing Plan 2016-2025. The 125 million euros put up by the EIB is the largest funding operation by the European entity to date and represents a huge saving for the city and an endorsement for municipal housing policies.









Keep reading at: http://eldigital.barcelona.cat/en/european-investment-bank-to-provide-half-of-the-funding-for-2200-homes-with-social-rents_509241.html


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *A waterfall from Gaudí is going to be rebuilt in the Water Museum*
> 
> Today the first stone for the reconstruction will be put. Works are directed by the architect Josep Vicenç Gómez Serrano.
> 
> The Agbar Water Museum of Cornellà will count with a jewel of modernisme: a waterfall designed by Antoni Gaudí. It is obviously not the original project, that was built in 1883 in order to refresh the garden of a summer house, known as Casa Vicens, in Barcelona, and was destroyed in 1945, but a reliable reconstruction.


Keep reading at (spanish): http://www.lavanguardia.com/cultura/20170518/422692542955/cascada-gaudi-museu-de-les-aigues.html










pizzicato5 said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

Sagrada Familia, taken from the roof of Casa Milà, Barcelona by Frans Sellies, en Flickr


Barcelona by Robert, en Flickr​


----------



## GGJ16

Districte Administratiu de la Generalitat | U/C

- Construction of centralized catalan government offices in Porta Firal area, near Fira de Barcelona - Gran Via.

- 2 H-shaped buildings, 6 floors.

- 46.0000 m2. 3.000 workers.

- Location: Carrer dels Alts Forns / Urani.

- Architects: Batlle i Roig.

- WEB (english): https://www.hines.com/properties/axa-generalitat-barcelona

*Renders*



































*Update 19/05/2017*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

Hotel Melià Casp | Demo

- 5 stars. 164 rooms.

- 11.532,34 m2, 21.662,76 m2 basement. 8 floors.

- Location: Carrer Casp, 1-13, next to Cases Rocamora.

- Architects: Oficina d’Urbanisme i Arquitectura (OUA).

- WEB (spanish): http://www.oua-urb.com/es/project/cinema-novetats/

*Renders*


























​
*Update 18/05/2017*

Demolition works of the old Cinema Novedades ( 1600 seat movie theatre, largest in the city).


----------



## GGJ16

Hotel Princesa Sofía facade renovation

- 5 stars hotel, built in 1975.

- 22 floors, 79m.

- Location: Plaça Pius XII, 4, Barcelona.

- Architects: BCA, Blanch + Conca Arquitectura.

- The project, apart from a complete interior renovation, consists on new tiles and panels being put over the older facade.

*Previous facade*










*Renders*





​
*Update 20/05/2017*










Edu85 said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

Desigual Headquarters

- 10.000 m2. 4 floors.

- Location: Passeig Mare Nostrum, 15.

- Architects: RTBA.

- WEB (english): http://www.ricardobofill.com/projects/desigual-headquarters/


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News

5 cohousing residential buildings



> *110 cohousing flats to be built on 5 municipal plots of land*
> 
> The public competition to build cooperative housing on five municipal plots of land has now been resolved. The cohousing projects presented by the successful cooperatives take into account social and environmental criteria, with low-impact eco-friendly construction methods. The projects also feature a significant number of communal areas, shared use of basic facilities and joint management.


Keep reading at: http://eldigital.barcelona.cat/en/110-cohousing-flats-to-be-built-on-5-municipal-plots-of-land_508572.html
*
Locations and renders*

*Passeig Joan de Borbó, 11*










*Avinguda General Vives, 4*










*Carrer Pla dels Cirerers, 2-4*










*Carrer Espronceda, 131-135*










*Carrer Ulldecona, 26-28*


----------



## GGJ16

Residential in La Remunta

- 44 units. 6 floors.

- Location: Avinguda Josep Tarradellas I Joan, 279, Hospitalet de Llobregat.

- Developer: Amat Barcelona.

- WEB estate (spanish/catalan): https://www.habitaclia.com/obra_nueva-viviendas-en-hospitalet_de_llobregat/promo_531002600703

*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *‘El Borsí’ now belongs to the neighbourhood*
> 
> A day full of excitement for local residents in the Gothic neighbourhood, who were able to visit the iconic Borsí building for the first time. The four floor building is located between Pl. Verònica and C/ Avinyó and has long been the subject of calls to turn it into a cultural and social venue. Once it is renovated, the building will house a new generation library and function as a place for people to access knowledge, education, technology and a space for neighbourhood participation.


Keep reading at: http://eldigital.barcelona.cat/en/el-borsi-now-belongs-to-the-neighbourhood_503538.html


----------



## GGJ16

Vall d'Hebron Market

- Refurbishment of the public market built in 1969.

- 12.000 m2.

- Location: Passeig de la Vall d'Hebron, 130.

- Architects: BAAS Arquitectura.

- WEB (english): http://www.baas.cat/proyecto.php?idProyectos=242

*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News

2 Public Housing Residential Buildings



> *Work starts on 114 flats with affordable rents in Sant Andreu and Sant Martí*
> 
> Work gets under way in June on two blocks of flats being built by the Municipal Housing Trust. A block of 68 homes, to be offered with surface rights, is to be built in the neighbourhood of El Parc i la Llacuna de Poblenou, while another of 46 flats for social rent is being built in Sant Andreu. The two developments represent an overall investment of 11 million euros.


Keep reading at: http://eldigital.barcelona.cat/en/work-starts-on-114-flats-with-affordable-rents-in-sant-andreu-and-sant-marti_507628.html

*Residential in Poblenou ([email protected] District)*

- 10.104 m2. 11 floors.

- 68 units.

- Location: Plaça Dolors Piera.

- Architects: BAAS Arquitectura.

- WEB (english): http://www.baas.cat/proyecto.php?idProyectos=59&lang=EN








*Residential in Sant Andreu*

- Located inside the Fabra i Coats old factory complex.

- 5.500 m2, 3 floors.

- 46 units.

- Location: Carrer Parellada, 7-13.

- Architects: Roldán + Berengué Arquitectes.


----------



## GGJ16

DSC_0820 by Mada, on Flickr


DSC_1415 by Mada, en Flickr​


----------



## GGJ16

Marina Vela | U/C

- 136 mooring for ships from 15m on.

- 222 vessels automated dry dock.

- WEB (english):http://www.marinavela.com/en/#intro

*Renders*



































*Update 01/06/2017*



Jordi89 said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

Edifici Estel refurbishment

- Former headquarters of Telefonica in Barcelona. It was completed in 1975.

- Complete refurbishment and change of uses. New uses will be luxury appartments, commercial spaces.

- 72.000 m2. 14 floors.

- 300 residential units.

- Location: Avinguda Roma, 81.

- Developer: Platinum Estates.

- Architects: There are 3 proposals: 1 of GCA Architects, 2 of AGAS. There's still quite a confusion in our local forums, since the building has changed landlord many times, and there are many contradictions on this matter. However, we believe that the proposal that will be executed is the one from CGA Architects.

- WEB GCA (english): http://www.gcaarq.com/en/en-curso2/este-building

*Original facade*








*Render*








*Recent updates*



SEIM said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

OneOcean Port Vell: Entrance Building

- 1.095 m2.

- Bar and restaurant facilities.

- Location: Moll de la Barceloneta, 1.

- Architects: scob arquitectura i paisatge.

- WEB (english): http://www.scob.es/eng/architecture-and-landscape/mpv/mpv-edifici-de-serveis.html


----------



## GGJ16

OneOcean Port Vell: Gallery Building

- 2.675m2.

- Offices, multifunctional rooms, crew rooms and a small gym.

- Location: Pla de Miquel Tarradell.

- Architects: scob arquitectura i paisatge.

- WEB (english): http://www.scob.es/eng/architecture-and-landscape/mpv/gallery-building-marina-port-vell.html


----------



## GGJ16

Hotel Motel One Barcelona

- 11.000 m2. 6 floors.

- 300 rooms.

- Location: Carrer Pujades, 11.

- First Motel One Hotel in Spain.

*Renders* Excuse me the ridiculous resolution, we could not find better pictures.

















*Update 01/06/2017*



Anotherme said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

Quabit Sant Feliu

- 2 x 6 floors.

- 63 residential units.

- Location: Carrer Sant Jaume / Sant Gabriel, Sant Feliu de Llobregat.

- Developer: QUabit Inmobiliaria.

- Architects: Ruisánchez Arquitectes.

- WEB (catalan/spanish): http://www.grupoquabit.com/es/quabit-sant-feliu-de-llobregat.html

*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

Audiència Provincial de Barcelona

- The new building for the Provincial Court of Barcelona is doing its first steps. The demolition works of the old courts of Barcelona, a fascist building complex, will start in 14th of June.

- Until construction starts, the 5.400 m2 plot will remain for City Council public uses.

- Demolition works will cost 2,8 M euros.

*Pictures of the current state* _Source: La Vanguardia_



































*Project from 2010: Audiència Provincial de Barcelona*

- 52.843 m², 8 floors.

- Location: Passeig Lluís Companys / Pujades.

- Budget: 50 M euros.

- Architects: RCR arquitectes + Plasencia Arquitectura.

*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

Bicycle Lane in Passeig Pujades

- Renovation of one of the most used bicycle lanes in the city.

- Improvements in width, safety, signage, connectivity, etc.

- Location: Passeig Pujades, section Avinguda Meridiana - Passeig Picasso.

*Plans*








*Update 02/06/2017*



Anotherme said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *More displays in summer at the Magic Fountain*
> 
> The Magic Fountain will be stepping up its traditional light, water and music displays from 1 June to 30 September, operating from Wednesdays to Sundays from 9.30 to 10.30 pm. The final session will start at 10 pm, in keeping with sustainability considerations.


Keep reading at: http://eldigital.barcelona.cat/en/more-displays-in-summer-at-the-magic-fountain_517363.html


----------



## GGJ16

Can Trabal Golf Residential

- 13 x 3 floors.

- 39 residential units.

- Location: Avinguda Can Trabal, Sant Cugat del Vallès.

- Developer: Inmoglaciar.

- WEB (spanish): http://cantrabalgolf.cat/#

*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

Pau Vila Library

- Complete restoration and renovation of the historic factory of Ferrer i Mora, in Molins de Rei, a town in the metropolitan area of Barcelona. Works are expected to be finished at the end of 2017.

- The textile factory started production in 1848, and closed in the 1960s.

- 5000 m2: 2500 m2 library, 2500 m2 municipal facilities.

- Location: Passeig del Terraplè / Carrer del Molí, Molins de Rei.

- Architect: Antonio Montes.

*Previous state*








*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

La Rotonda

- The firm Nike will be the new tenant of La Rotonda, moving the Spain Headquarters from its current location in Mas Blau industrial area, in El Prat de Llobregat.

- Nike offices: 4.300 m2. Total surface: 11.000 m2. 

- La Rotonda is an Art Nouveau building completed in 1906, designed by Adolf Ruiz i Casamitjana.

- Location: Avinguda Tibidabo, 2-4.

- Núñez i Navarro estate group invested 70 M euros in the restoration and renovation of the building. This process has been quite polemic due to the loss of many historic elements of the building, replaced with contemporary architecture facades.


----------



## GGJ16

Finestrelles Shopping Centre | U/C

- New shopping centre being built in Esplugues de Llobregat, town next to Barcelona.

- 25.700 m2, 110 stores. 3 commercial floors. Total surface: 39.250 m2. 10.500 m2 student housing.

- Location: Carrer de Laureà Miró, 20, Esplugues de Llobregat.

- Developer: Equilis Investments Spain.

- Budget: 120 M euros.

- Architects: Aula Técnica de Arquitectura + TConcepT

- WEB news (english): http://www.finestrellesshoppingcentre.com/news/

http://www.equilis.net/#references

*Previous Render*








*New renders*



Edu85 said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

Aura Seguros Building

- Complete refurbishment of an office building.

- Location: Plaça de la Vila, 25, Santa Coloma de Gramenet.

- Architects: Pich Aguilera Architects.

- Pictures: Simón García


----------



## GGJ16

Les Guardioles - Molins de Rei

- New urban plan in the town of Molins de Rei, in the metropolitan area of Barcelona. It will serve as a town expansion but also in order to give urban continuity to the town.

- 129.879 m2 land surface.

- 8 floors, 11 x 4 floors. 11 residential buildings and an office building. 680 residential units.

- Location: Avinguda de la Mancomunitat, Molins de Rei.

- Architects: Isabel Bennasar, Joan Pascual – Ramon Ausió Arquitectes.

*Renders*


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awsome!


----------



## GGJ16

Plaça Europa | 28 x 47-113m | U/C

- New residential tower in Plaça Europa, Hospitalet de Llobregat.

- 19 floors.

- Location: Carrer Jerusalem, 18, Hospitalet de Llobregat.

- Developer: La Llave De Oro.

- WEB (english): http://www.lallavedeoro.com/venta-viviendas/l-hospitalet-de-llobregat/plaza-europa

*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

Cruise Terminal E in Barcelona Port | U/C

- 12.500 m².

- Budget: +30 M euros.

- Location: Moll Adossat, Port of Barcelona.

- Developer: Carnival Corporation.

- Architects: Batlle i Roig.

- News article (english): http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/carnival-corporation-unveils-artistic-renderings-for-second-cruise-terminal-at-port-of-barcelona-300445660.html

*Renders*

















*Update 04/06/2017* _Source: TV3_


----------



## GGJ16

Enigma Restaurant

- New restaurant of the chef Albert Adrià, brother of the renowned Ferran Adrià.

- 700 m2.

- Location: Carrer Sepúlveda, 38-40.

- Architects: RCR Arquitectes (Pritzker Prize 2017).









































































_Source: designboom_​


----------



## GGJ16

Views of Barcelona

*25 years ago: Barcelona's 1992 Summer Olympic Games*


Opening Ceremonies by antonio braza, en Flickr











Been_There_17 by antonio braza, en Flickr


EL PORT I LA VILA OLIMPICA_BARCELONA 92 by Manel Armengol / Archivo, en Flickr


BARCELONA 92 by Manel Armengol / Archivo, en Flickr


barcelona by kingdom of rentals, en Flickr​


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *A pioneering centre in LGBTI resources
> *
> The first municipal LGBTI resource centre in the Spanish state will be located in the district of L’Eixample, with over 1,200 square metres of floor space given over to specialised services offered directly to users. Work on the building will get under way in October and is due to conclude in October 2018.
> 
> The municipal facility will be located in C/ Comte Borrell and focus on information and advice. The city’s LGBTI community took an active part in defining the availability and functions of the centre. The Councillor for Feminism and LGBTI, Laura Pérez, explained: “This was a long-standing demand from the LGBTI movement. Many iconic cities for the movement have leading centres and soon we’ll be able to see Barcelona get its own”. The announcement coincides with the week commemorating the first LGBTI rights demonstration in the Spanish state, held in Barcelona forty years ago.


Keep reading at: http://eldigital.barcelona.cat/en/a-pioneering-centre-in-lgbti-resources_528178.html


----------



## GGJ16

*CFPA Martorell*

- New Professional School in the Catalonia Automotive sector (CFPA) is an educational and highly technical building, and a reference in its sector.

- 10.558 m2.

- Location: Avinguda Seat, Martorell.

- Budget: 9.663.120 €

- Architects: CAAS Arquitectes.

- WEB (english): http://www.caas.es/en/project/centro-de-formacion-profesional-en-automocion/


----------



## GGJ16

*Estel Building*

- Former headquarters of Telefonica in Barcelona. It was completed in 1975.

- Complete refurbishment and change of uses. New uses will be luxury appartments, commercial spaces.

- 72.000 m2. 14 floors.

- 300 residential units.

- Location: Avinguda Roma, 81.

- Developer: Platinum Estates.

- Architects: There are 3 proposals: 1 of GCA Architects, 2 of AGAS. There's still quite a confusion in our local forums, since the building has changed landlord many times, and there are many contradictions on this matter. However, there is belief that the proposal that will be executed is the one from GCA Architects.

- WEB GCA (english): http://www.gcaarq.com/en/en-curso2/este-building

*Original facade*​









*Render*










*Update 29/06/2017*​


shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Single Family House*

- 350 m2.

- Location: Sant Cugat del Vallès.

- Architects: ON-A.

- WEB (english): http://www.on-a.es/en/project/vra/


----------



## GGJ16

*Riera Residential*

- 11 units. 2 floors.

- Location: Carrer Doctor Manuel Riera, 15, Esplugues de Llobregat.

- Architects: ON-A.

- WEB (english): http://www.on-a.es/en/project/vpr/

*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

*Finestrelles Shopping Centre | U/C*

- New shopping centre being built in Esplugues de Llobregat, town next to Barcelona.

- 25.700 m2, 110 stores. 3 commercial floors. Total surface: 39.250 m2. 10.500 m2 student housing.

- Location: Carrer de Laureà Miró, 20, Esplugues de Llobregat.

- Developer: Equilis Investments Spain.

- Budget: 120 M euros.

- Architects: Aula Técnica de Arquitectura + TConcepT

- WEB news (english): http://www.finestrellesshoppingcentre.com/news/

http://www.equilis.net/#references

*Render​*









*Update 30/06/2017*​


Edu85 said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Melià Casp | Demo*

- Demolition of the Hotel Barcelona and the Cine Novedades, the once largest cinema theatre in the city, with 1.600 seats.

- 5 stars. 164 rooms.

- 11.532,34 m2, 21.662,76 m2 basement. 8 floors.

- Location: Carrer Casp, 1-13, next to the historic Cases Rocamora, from 1920.

- Architects: Oficina d’Urbanisme i Arquitectura (OUA).

- WEB (spanish): http://www.oua-urb.com/es/project/cinema-novetats/

*Renders*​

























​
*Update 30/06/2017*​


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Ohla Eixample*

- Refurbishment of a 70s building into a 5 stars hotel.

- Use of seismic shock absorbers in each pillar on the ground floor level, activated by hydraulic jacks. The system divides the building into two parts, reducing the vibrations caused by the metro system, making the buiding achieve the comfort it requires.

- The ceramic façade was designed in order to represent Vivaldi’s Four Seasons into more than 1000 carved pieces.

- 94 rooms. 7 floors.

- Location: Carrer Còrsega, 289.

- Architects: Estudi Isern Associats.

- WEB (english): http://www.isern.pro/project/ohla-corsega-barcelona


----------



## GGJ16

*Residencial Nou Europa | U/C*

- Residential tower in Plaça Europa.

- 18 floors.

- Location: Plaça Europa, 18, l'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

- Developer: Aelca.

- WEB (spanish): http://www.aelca.es/promociones/residencial-nou-europa/

*Renders*​
















*Update 02/07/2017*​


shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*MDL40 Houses*

- 2 houses. 1000 and 1800 m2. 3000 and 6250 m2 terrain.

- Location: Pedralbes, Barcelona.

- Developer: Engel & Völkers Barcelona.

- WEB (spanish): https://www.engelvoelkers.com/es-es/barcelona/proyecto-mdl40/

*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

*Betània Patmos School*

- Expansion of the educational centre in Pedralbes neighbourhood.

- Location: Carrer Montevideo / Avinguda Mare de Déu de Lorda.

- Architects: Capilla Mónaco Arquitectos.

- WEB (catalan): http://www.betania-patmos.org/blogs-m/blog-de-l-escola-m/noticies-m/item/532-nou-edifici-infantil.html

*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

*Residencial Célere Magòria | U/C*

- 3 towers. 14,13,12 floors.

- 184 residential units.

- Location: Gran Vía de les Corts Catalanes, 191-203, Barcelona.

- Developer: Vía Célere.

- WEB (english): http://www.viacelere.com/en/proyectos/041/Residencial-C%C3%A9lere-Mag%C3%B2ria/galeria

*Renders*

















*Update 03/07/2017*​


shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

> *The Model prison remembers its past by looking to the future*
> 
> The exhibition ‘La Model ens parla. 113 anys, 13 històries’ [La Model speaks to us. 113 years, 13 stories] gets a series of activities under way at the Model prison, putting the site to use for the city. The facilities, which can be visited with advance bookings from 3 July to 26 November, will also be the scene for public sessions to debate its future use, neighbourhood council meetings and academic debates (seminars, congresses, cultural acts etc.), relating to the centre’s historical memory.


Keep reading at: http://eldigital.barcelona.cat/en/the-model-prison-remembers-its-past-by-looking-to-the-future_530701.html


----------



## GGJ16

*LUXA | U/C*

- 2 x7 floors; 3 basement parking floors.

- 13.035 m2 (Luxa Silver), 6.835 m2 (Luxa Gold).

- Location: Carrer Badajoz / Tànger.

- Architects: Batlle i Roig.

- Luxa Website (english):http://luxa.barcelona/en/

- Grupo Castellví (english):http://www.grupocastellvi.es/luxa

*Renders*



















*Update 01/07/2017*​


pizzicato5 said:


> *Bonus picture of Campus Audiovisual*


----------



## GGJ16

*Almanac Barcelona | T/O*

- Luxury hotel. 62 rooms and 30 suites.

- Refurbishment and renovation of 2 buildings in the city centre.

- 7 floors x2.

- Location: Gran Vía de les Corts Catalanes, 619-621.

- Developer: WSF Group.

- Architects: OAB. Interior: Jaime Beriestain.

- WEB (english): http://www.archilovers.com/projects/196373/almanac-barcelona.html

*Renders*​






































































*Update 04/07/2017​*


----------



## GGJ16

*Estel Building*

- Former headquarters of Telefonica in Barcelona. It was completed in 1975.

- Complete refurbishment and change of uses. New uses will be luxury appartments and commercial spaces.

- 72.000 m2. 13 floors.

- 300 residential units.

- Location: Avinguda Roma, 81.

- Developer: Platinum Estates.

- Architects: GCA Architects.

- WEB (english): http://www.gcaarq.com/en/en-curso2/este-building

*New Design and Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

*Parc Glòries | U/C*

- Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954225

- 24.000 m2.

- 17 floors, 72m.

- Location: Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Tànger.

- Developer: Colonial.

- Architects: Batlle i Roig.

- WEB (english): https://www.inmocolonial.com/en/our-buildings/barcelona/parc-glories

http://www.propertymall.com/property-news/article/42033-Benson-Elliot-trades-%80200-million-of-prime-offices-in-Barcelona-during-active-12-months

*Renders*



















*Update 04/07/2017*​


shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Llacuna Office Building | U/C*

- 9 floors, 4 floors x2.

- 36.000 m2.

- Location: Carrer Llacuna / Pallars.

- Architects: GCA Architects.

- WEB (english): http://www.gcaarq.com/en/en-curso2/offices-building-barcelona

*New Renders​*


----------



## majkello777

GGJ16 said:


> *Hotel Melià Casp | Demo*
> 
> - Demolition of the Hotel Barcelona and the Cine Novedades, the once largest cinema theatre in the city, with 1.600 seats.
> 
> - 5 stars. 164 rooms.
> 
> - 11.532,34 m2, 21.662,76 m2 basement. 8 floors.
> 
> - Location: Carrer Casp, 1-13, next to the historic Cases Rocamora, from 1920.
> 
> - Architects: Oficina d’Urbanisme i Arquitectura (OUA).
> 
> - WEB (spanish): http://www.oua-urb.com/es/project/cinema-novetats/
> 
> *Renders*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> [/CENTER]


this is looking just not right ugly modern building next to such a beuty, sorry but don't like it


----------



## GGJ16

majkello777 said:


> this is looking just not right ugly modern building next to such a beuty, sorry but don't like it


I totally agree in you here, it just disrespects the Cases Rocamora, not just by its dull and plain design, but also because it doesn't give height continuity, a typical thing seen in the Eixample district.

The previous building wasn't that better, but instead of this I would have gone with a more historical design, something that would integrate better in the area.


----------



## Bitxofo

majkello777 said:


> this is looking just not right ugly modern building next to such a beuty, sorry but don't like it


^^It is ugly, but better that the building which is there now...
:runaway:


----------



## GGJ16

*Porta Firal | U/C*

- New virtual tour with recreation of the existing 2 towers and the future 2 towers, hotel and catalan government offices (separated from Porta Firal project).

- 91.111 m2 offices.

- 22 floors x3, 14 floors.

- Location: Carrer del Foc / Passeig Zona Franca.

- Developer: Iberdrola Inmobiliaria.

- Architect: Oscar Tusquets.

- Virtual Tour: https://www.iberdrolainmobiliaria.com/MicroSitesP/vr/proyecto/B02422013/index.html?tourid=B02422013&client=iberdrola&panorama=57

*Virtual Tour Screenshots​*


----------



## GGJ16

*St. Paul's School*

- School expansion and reform.

- Location: Avinguda Pearson, 39.

- Architects: GCA Architects.

- WEB (english): http://www.gcaarq.com/en/en-curso2/st-pauls-school-barcelona

*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Opening up the FC Barcelona site to citizens*
> 
> The proposal to remodel the area around the FC Barcelona site, put together by organisations and local residents, opens up more space to the public and involves more green spaces and sports areas. The project means the site will no longer act as an architectural barrier and will become a more integrated part of the district of Les Corts.


Keep reading at: http://eldigital.barcelona.cat/en/opening-up-the-fc-barcelona-site-to-citizens_532556.html


----------



## GGJ16

*Rabassa Lofts*

- Location: Carrer Rabassa. 63-65.

- Developer: Norvet Property Dvlp.

- WEB (english): https://norvetbcn.com/portfolio/rabassa/

*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

*Rambla One Residential*

- 21 units. 5 floors.

- Location: Carrer Rambla, 1, Sabadell.

- Developer: corp.

- WEB (english): https://corp-promotores.es/en/new-build/sabadellrambla-new-build

*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Paxton Barcelona*

- 153 rooms. 4 stars.

- 4 floors.

- Location: Carrer Llull / Roc Boronat.

- Architects: G4 Group.

- WEB (english): http://www.groupg4.com/en/services/

*Render​*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Greater sustainability for the City Police*
> 
> The City Police has 30 new electric mopeds, which will be used by territorial units in the districts of Gràcia and Sant Martí. The new police mopeds means the fleet of two-wheeled electric vehicles has now been doubled, re-affirming the move towards sustainable mobility.
> 
> Every police moped covers around 40,000 km a year, consuming an average of 405.8 litres. The 30 new units therefore represent a saving of 13,000 litres of fuel. The new vehicles stand out for their quick acceleration, autonomy of 160 km without the need to re-charge, and maximum speed of 129 km/h.
> 
> The new batch of electric mopeds for the City Police forms part of the strategy to back electric mobility and build a municipal fleet which is sustainable and respectful to the environment. At present there are 372 electric vehicles, representing 40% of the overall municipal fleet.


Keep reading at: http://eldigital.barcelona.cat/en/greater-sustainability-for-the-city-police_534519.html


----------



## GGJ16

*Institut Maria Espinalt*

- Proposal for a new secondary school in Poblenou.

- Location: Camí Antic de València, 88.

- Architects: IMAD.

- WEB (spanish): http://www.imad.cat/portfolio/ies-maria-espinar/

*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

*Edition Barcelona Hotel*

- 100 rooms luxury hotel. Complete building refurbishment.

- Location: Avinguda Francesc Cambó, 14. Next to Mercat de Santa Caterina and close to the gothic cathedral.

- Architects: OAB (Office of Architecture in Barcelona).

- WEB (english): http://ferrater.com/?oab_proyecto=hotel-cambo-_-barcelona-edition&idioma=_en#

*Renders*



















*Update 16/07/2017*​


Edu85 said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Inbisa L'Hospitalet Residential*

- 13 floors. 68 units.

- Location: Carrer Estronci, 119, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

- Developer: Inbisa Inmobiliaria.

- WEB (spanish): http://www.inbisahospitalet.com/

*Render*​







*Update 17/07/2017​*


----------



## GGJ16

*Espai Barça | Pro*

- The City Council and FC Barcelona have reached an agreement about the urban arrangement concerning the construction of the remodelled Camp Nou stadium, new Palau Blaugrana basket arena and other facilities. Main changes are the surface reduction of private sector buildings, FC Barcelona facilities and surface addiction to new green areas.

- Total surface: 275.000 m2.

- Total surface with public uses: 102.428 m2.

- The proposed surface for private sector buildings is 33.796 m2. 10 floors x 3, 43m.

- 1.446,50 m2 sports public building.

- 27.489 m2 green areas.

*New Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Projects for covering the entire Ronda de Dalt are ready to be evaluated*
> 
> The draft projects to cover the entire Ronda de Dalt ring road are now ready to be evaluated and debated with local associations and residents, now that different options, required time and investment have been analysed. On 19 July work will start on covering the section between the Mercat de la Vall d’Hebron and the Institut Vall d’Hebron.
> 
> The draft projects for completely covering the Ronda de Dalt were presented today at the Ronda de Dalt Monitoring Commission, which brings together various local residents’ entities. The two projects have been put together according to criteria established during the current term of office and those proposed in the previous one.
> 
> A process of joint reflection between local residents and entities making up the commission, the participatory body which agrees the calendar and work on the Ronda de Dalt via dialogue, to define the next steps to be taken and to evaluate draft projects which could be developed.
> 
> The work aims to define mid to long-term solutions for covering the road which can also be executed in different stages.
> 
> Work is envisaged in the following areas:
> 
> 
> In the district of Gràcia, in the neighbourhood of Vallcarca i els Penitents. According to studies, the cover would allow for the creation of sports and green areas and would take four and a half years to be completed.
> 
> In the district of Horta-Guinardó, between the neighbourhoods of Sant Genís dels Agudells and La Teixonera and as far as the neighbourhood of Horta, where work will start this month on the first section between Vall d’Hebron and Montbau. The option of covering the road between Av. Vallcarca and C/ Harmonia would take between three and five years, as it would be done in two stages, and the stretch between C/ Harmonia and Pl. Karl Marx would take three years.
> 
> In Nou Barris, in the Verdum neighbourhood, the section between Via Júlia and Av. Meridiana would take a year and a half.
> 
> *Work as from 19 July*
> 
> In parallel, the City Council is about to start work on covering the Ronda de Dalt between the neighbourhoods of Sant Genís dels Agudells and La Teixonera. Specifically, work starts in 19 July on covering the section between the Mercat de la Vall d’Heborn and the Institut Vall d’Hebron, at the same time remodelling the side lanes.
> 
> Work will be done to build the foundations for the structural wall which must later support the roof. The work means closing a lane to traffic in each direction and so the road will have two lanes open in each direction instead of three in the summer, the time of the year with the least traffic. The investment required to cover this section of the ring road is 15 million euros.


Keep reading at: http://eldigital.barcelona.cat/en/projects-for-covering-the-entire-ronda-de-dalt-are-ready-to-be-evaluated_535737.html


----------



## GGJ16

*BCN @ Platinum | U/C*

- 9 floors, 4 floors x2.

- 36.000 m2.

- Location: Carrer Llacuna / Pallars.

- Architects: GCA Architects.

- WEB (english): http://www.gcaarq.com/en/en-curso2/offices-building-barcelona

*Render​*







*Update 16/07/2017​*


SEIM said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Torras i Bages Residential*

- 14 units. 7 floors.

- Location: Passeig Torras i Bages, 49.

- Developer: NovaCuatro.

- WEB (spanish): http://novacuatro.com/estate/torras-i-bages-49-guardiola-i-feliu-22-24-barcelona/

*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Towards the public management of water*
> 
> Seven municipalities in the metropolitan area have set up the Catalan Association of Municipalities and Entities for the Public Management of Water (AMAP). The seven municipalities are: Barcelona, Badalona, Cerdanyola del Vallès, El Prat de Llobregat, Sabadell, Santa Coloma de Gramenet and Terrassa. The non-profit association has the goal of promoting the public management of water provision and services.
> 
> The creation of the new association for the public management of water was presented on 22 March for World Water Day, when the mayors of the seven participating municipalities signed a protocol setting out their commitment to setting up the network.
> 
> The AMAP has been conceived as a non-profit association, with the aim of promoting the public management of water and providing support for any municipality opting for this management model. The association is made up of the seven municipalities which signed the commitment, although others are welcome to join.


Keep reading at: http://eldigital.barcelona.cat/en/towards-the-public-management-of-water_537083.html


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel and Residential | U/C*

- 5 floors x2. 11.730 m2.

- Hotel: 182 rooms.

- Residential: 33 units, 5 townhouses.

- Location: Carrer Còrsega, 480.

- Architects: GCA Architects.

- WEB (english): http://www.gcaarq.com/en/en-curso2/apartment-building-and-hotel-barcelona

*New Renders*​


----------



## GGJ16

*Residential building in [email protected] District | T/O*

- 5570 m2. 7 floors.

- 47 public housing units, 20 appartments.

- Location: Carrer Tànger, 40.

- Architects: CollLeclerc.

- WEB (english): http://www.coll-leclerc.com/?p=282

*Renders*

















*Update 31/07/2017*​


Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Còrsega Hotel | U/C*

- Location: Carrer Còrsega, 348.

- Architects: OAB.

- WEB (english): http://ferrater.com/?oab_proyecto=hotel-corsega&idioma=_en#

*Render*​







*Update 28/07/2017​*


SEIM said:


> ​


​


----------



## GGJ16

Views of Barcelona​

Stoping the time in Barcelona. Miramar by Juan Pineda, en Flickr


Serralada de Marina by Jorge Franganillo, en Flickr


DSC_0730 by Jared Rubinsky, en Flickr


Barcelona-Ramblas-square-fountain-june 2017 by Ben Lautoe, en Flickr


Selfie by GDCMN, en Flickr​


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Melià Casp | Demo*

- Demolition of the Hotel Barcelona and the Cine Novedades, the once largest cinema theatre in the city, with 1.600 seats.

- 5 stars. 164 rooms.

- 11.532,34 m2, 21.662,76 m2 basement. 8 floors.

- Location: Carrer Casp, 1-13, next to the historic Cases Rocamora, from 1920.

- Architects: Oficina d’Urbanisme i Arquitectura (OUA).

- WEB (spanish): http://www.oua-urb.com/es/project/cinema-novetats/

*Render*​







*Update 06/08/2017*​


Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Parc Glòries | U/C*

- Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954225

- 24.000 m2.

- 17 floors, 72m.

- Location: Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Tànger.

- Developer: Colonial.

- Architects: Batlle i Roig.

- WEB (english): https://www.inmocolonial.com/en/our-buildings/barcelona/parc-glories

http://www.propertymall.com/property-news/article/42033-Benson-Elliot-trades-%80200-million-of-prime-offices-in-Barcelona-during-active-12-months

*Renders*



















*Update 06/08/2017*​


Homenot said:


> ​


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Improvements in and around the Park Güell*
> 
> From this summer onwards, various actions are being taken to maintain and protect the heritage of the Park Güell, both in the monumental area and the park environs. A total of 5.7 million euros is to be invested, the funds coming from money raised from the admission price charged to enter the site.
> 
> The measures to control access to the Park Güell were introduced in October 2013 to manage the volume of visitors better and use the money raised to renovate and improve adjacent neighbourhoods. The move has seen the estimated 9 million visitors to the park in 2012 drop to 2.9 million in 2016.


Keep reading at: http://eldigital.barcelona.cat/en/improvements-in-and-around-the-park-guell_540671.html


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel SB Glow | Comp*

- 4 stars, 235 rooms. 8 floors.

- Location: Carrer Badajoz / Bolívia.

- Architects: Batlle i Roig.

- WEB (english): http://www.hotelsbglow.com/en/

*Render*​







*Update 05/08/2017*​


shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Tanatori Sancho de Ávila | U/C*

- Expansion of the current funeral home facilities.

- 10.445 m². 

- Budget: 11,5 M euros.

- Location: Carrer dels Almogàvers, 95-105.

- Architects: JF Arquitectes.

- WEB (spanish): http://www.jfarquitectes.com/es/projects/tanatori-oficinas-sancho-de-%C3%A1vila/

*Renders*​



























*Update 05/08/2017*​


Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça de Josep M. Folch i Torres*

- Remodelation of a square in the Raval neighbourhood, long awaited by the neighbours.

- 6072 m2.

- Budget: 2.577.000 euros.

- WEB (catalan): http://eldigital.barcelona.cat/nova-cara-per-a-la-placa-de-josep-m-folch-i-torres-al-barri-del-raval_464900.html
http://ajuntament.barcelona.cat/premsa/2017/02/11/la-placa-folch-i-torres-estrenara-nova-imatge-a-finals-de-2017/

*Renders*​


















*Update 07/08/2017*​


shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## RayMcK

I came back from my first trip in this amazing town yesterday ! Any tower around or above 200 meters planned in Barcelona ? are there any height restrictions ?


----------



## GGJ16

^^ I am glad you liked my city ! Unfortunately, there's no skyscraper planned in Barcelona, and has never been. The current city council is against buildings with certain height, midrises and highrises, so there won't be any new project coming soon. 

The only project going on so far that reaches 100m is a residential building that has been many years in stand by.

About the height restrictions, there are in airport surroundings, like for example Plaza Europa office cluster (120-130m). There is also the myth that no building in Barcelona would ever surpass the 172m of Sagrada Familia. I hope that may have helped


----------



## GGJ16

*Residencial Célere Magòria | U/C*

- 3 towers. 14,13,12 floors.

- 184 residential units.

- Location: Gran Vía de les Corts Catalanes, 191-203, Barcelona.

- Developer: Vía Célere.

- WEB (english): http://www.viacelere.com/en/proyectos/041/Residencial-C%C3%A9lere-Mag%C3%B2ria/galeria

*Renders*

















*Update 12/08/2017*​


shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Almanac Barcelona | T/O*

- Luxury hotel. 62 rooms and 30 suites.

- Refurbishment and renovation of 2 buildings in the city centre.

- 7 floors x2.

- Location: Gran Vía de les Corts Catalanes, 619-621.

- Developer: WSF Group.

- Architects: OAB. Interior: Jaime Beriestain.

- WEB (english): http://www.archilovers.com/projects/196373/almanac-barcelona.html

*Renders*​







*Update 16/08/2017​*


aml1006 said:


>


----------



## gincan

RayMcK said:


> I came back from my first trip in this amazing town yesterday ! Any tower around or above 200 meters planned in Barcelona ? are there any height restrictions ?


It is mainly local opposition to tall buildings. There is also a lack of demand for for expensive office space to justify tall office buildings. The hotel building in the harbour was cut back from 170 meters to 95 due to local opposition, it had nothing to do with height restrictions.

There have been some projects for tall residential buildings some 30-50 floors tall in the harbour right in front of the mountain but again, strong local opposition means that they will likely never materialize.

A good example of the local opposition againt tall buildings is the city hall in the old town which had its top 4 floors removed to scale back the building from 12 to 8 floors to make it less invasive.

It is the building in the center of this picture before the removal of the top 4 floors.



GGJ16 said:


> BARCELONA 92 by Manel Armengol / Archivo, en Flickr​


----------



## GGJ16

*Parc Glòries | U/C*[/SIZE]

- Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954225

- 24.000 m2.

- 17 floors, 72m.

- Location: Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Tànger.

- Developer: Colonial.

- Architects: Batlle i Roig.

- WEB (english): https://www.inmocolonial.com/en/our-buildings/barcelona/parc-glories

http://www.propertymall.com/property-news/article/42033-Benson-Elliot-trades-%80200-million-of-prime-offices-in-Barcelona-during-active-12-months

*Renders*



















*Update 15/08/2017*​


Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

> Barcelona isn’t afraid​
> The minute’s silence held this Friday, 18 August, in Paça de Catalunya to condemn the terrorist attack on La Rambla saw 100,000 people gather on the city centre streets under the spontaneous slogan of “I’m not afraid” shouted en masse. The Full City Council also met for an extraordinary session to condemn the attack and show solidarity with the victims.
> 
> “Fear will not prevail. We shall walk down La Rambla again and do so freely, with love for our city and life.” These words conclude the official statement that the Mayor, Ada Colau, read out at the extraordinary session of the Full City Council, called at short notice. They also explain why 100,000 people came out onto the streets for a minute’s silence that was going to be held in Plaça de Catalunya at 12 noon.
> 
> Once the minute’s silence was over, and with the slogan “I’m not afraid”, the crowd headed down La Rambla, over the site of the attack. According to the city police, 100,000 people took to the city streets. Shows of solidarity were repeated throughout the day along the boulevard, which gradually filled with spontaneous demonstrations of solidarity, pain and rejection of terror.
> 
> On Saturday 19, and Sunday 20, from 10 in the morning to 8 in the evening, everyone will be able to sign the city’s Book of Condolences, which will be in the Saló de Cent at City Hall.
> 
> This is the official statement that was read out at the Extraordinary Council Session:
> 
> “This Thursday a series of terrorist attacks have been carried out in Catalonia that have resulted in dozens of victims. On La Rambla in Barcelona, people of many nationalities and all ages, individuals and families taking a stroll and enjoying our city, have been wounded and killed.
> 
> These families could be any Barcelona resident. In fact, they are our families.
> 
> Faced with these blows of hate that have shaken the city, the Full City Council, as the body that represents the citizens of Barcelona, agrees to:
> 
> 
> Express its most heartfelt condolences to all the victims, as well as their friends and families. Barcelona and its citizens are with you and offer you all their warmth and support.
> Condemn with the utmost vigour this attack. One more in a long list of barbaric attacks which, from Baghdad to Orlando and Mogadishu, along with Madrid, Paris, Nice, London, Brussels, Berlin and Manchester, aim to impose terror, fear and hate.
> Thank the public service workers, especially those of the police and emergency services, for their rapid and coordinated response, and the care they are taking of the victims and their relatives. The city wishes to acknowledge the solidarity shown by various entities, businesses and the general public who, immediately and proactively, put themselves at the service of the community at such a difficult time.
> Say that we feel supported. Right from the beginning we have received shows of love and support from everywhere. From cities and people all over the world that have sent us their messages of solidarity in the last few hours.
> Finally, we wish to send a clear and unequivocal message to those responsible for these attacks: we will not yield. These cowardly attacks will not change the values of a brave city. We will not allow hate nor racism to take root among us. Barcelona will continue to be a city of peace, proud of its diversity and harmony.
> 
> Fear will not prevail. We shall walk down La Rambla again and do so freely, with love for our city and life.”


Article and pictures source: http://eldigital.barcelona.cat/en/barcelona-isnt-afraid_543424.html


----------



## GGJ16

*Ca L'Alier | U/C*

- Restoration of the historic factory in Poblenou neighbourhood. Construction of CISCO's Innovation Centre.

- 3000 m2.

- Location: Carrer Pere IV, 374.

*Renders​*

























*Update 15/08/2017​*


Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Residencial Nou Europa | U/C*

- Residential tower in Plaça Europa.

- 18 floors.

- Location: Plaça Europa, 18, l'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

- Developer: Aelca.

- WEB (spanish): http://www.aelca.es/promociones/residencial-nou-europa/

*Renders*​
















*Update 20/08/2017*​


shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

* Illa Fòrum Diagonal 0 | U/C*

- 23 fl, 100m.

- 18.715 m2.

- Location: Plaça de Llevant, s/n.

- Developer: Shaftesbury.

- Architects: Studio Odile Decq.

- WEB (english): http://www.odiledecq.com/EN-5-project-223-DIAGONAL_0_Spain_Barcelona?PHPSESSID=tushnbkcqnk2kfdmpcob2u80q3

*Renders​*


















*Update 25/08/2017*​


SEIM said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Cruise Terminal E*

- 12.500 m².

- Budget: +30 M euros.

- Architects: Batlle i Roig.

- News article (english): http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/carnival-corporation-unveils-artistic-renderings-for-second-cruise-terminal-at-port-of-barcelona-300445660.html

*New renders*

















*Update 23/08/2017​*


aml1006 said:


> ​


----------



## GGJ16

*Parc Glòries | U/C*

- Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954225

- 24.000 m2.

- 17 floors, 72m.

- Location: Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Tànger.

- Developer: Colonial.

- Architects: Batlle i Roig.

- WEB (english): https://www.inmocolonial.com/en/our-buildings/barcelona/parc-glories

http://www.propertymall.com/property-news/article/42033-Benson-Elliot-trades-%80200-million-of-prime-offices-in-Barcelona-during-active-12-months

*Renders*



















*Update 27/08/2017*​


Homenot said:


> ​


----------



## GGJ16

*Grau - Sant Hipòlit Residential*

- 4 floors. 40 units.

- Location: Carrer Grau, 75.

- Developer: Grupo Palencia.

- WEB (catalan): http://www.grausanthipolit.com/

*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça de la Gardunya | U/C*

- Urban Redevelopment. New Escola Massana (Arts School) and Housing.

- Escola Massana: 11.000 m2, 5 floors.

- Public Housing: 38 units. 5 floors.

- Private Housing: On Hold.

- Architect: Carme Pinós.

- WEB (english): http://www.cpinos.com/index.php?op=1&ap=3&id=33

http://www.cpinos.com/index.php?op=1&ap=5&id=65

*Renders*



















*Update 04/09/2017*​


shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Single Family House #1406*

- 140 m2.

- Location: Tona, Osona.

- Architects: ON-A.

- WEB (english): http://www.on-a.es/en/project/vfs/

*Renders​*


----------



## smartingrau

Que pasada! ¿Esto son renders o ya está construido?!
A veces está tan clavado que me cuesta diferenciarlo!


----------



## Bitxofo

^^Nosotros nos alojamos en una muy similar en Islandia en 2012.
:yes:


----------



## GGJ16

^^ 

They are renders. In the website it doesn't mention it is a completed project. I must say that the renders are quite realistic though 

Son renders. En la web no se menciona que el proyecto esté terminado. Pero tengo que decir que los renders son muy realistas


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Transforming La Rambla from a social and local perspective
> *​The interdisciplinary km-ZERO team, made up of 15 experts from different fields, will be tasked with rethinking La Rambla from an integrated, local, social and urban perspective. The views of local residents will be present throughout the entire process, with four cooperative groups involved. The goal is to regain La Rambla as a place for strolling and for community life, without any major urban changes.
> 
> The winner of the competition to transform La Rambla is the interdisciplinary km-ZERO team, which will now be tasked with rethinking the avenue with an integrated, physical and social vision, along with local residents. Over the next six months, residents will also be involved as the team will puts together a strategy for regaining La Rambla as a place to stroll and for community life, without a major overhaul but guaranteeing balanced local and general use. In the autumn of 2018 the executive project should be ready, with work to then begin at the start of 2019.
> 
> Local participation will take the form of four cooperative groups so that citizens are involved at all times in the process. The social and urban project will promote long-term housing policies, accessibility to La Rambla and new local commerce to help offset the amount of commerce based on tourism. Janet Sanz, the Deputy Mayor for Ecology, Urban Planning and Mobility, explained: “La Rambla is alive and transforms at the same rhythm as the city does, but in the last few years it has been through a vague period which hasn’t motivated citizens to make it their own”. Sanz added: “The challenge is to recapture the essence of La Rambla and to do so taking into account how everything happening there has an impact on the whole city. That means a different competition, like the one which has been held, worthy of the symbolic, physical and emotional dimension of La Rambla”.
> 
> *Memorial in homage to victims*​
> Action to be carried out on La Rambla includes a memorial explaining the attack there and paying homage to the victims. The process will also see local entities take part in the memory workgroup at the Ciutat Vella district office and the commission on memory programmes.


Keep reading at: http://eldigital.barcelona.cat/en/transforming-la-rambla-from-a-social-and-local-perspective_547606.html


----------



## GGJ16

*Espai Natura Residential*

- 16 units. 4 floors.

- Location: Carrer Vallseca / Antoni de Solanell, Sant Cugat del Vallès.

- Developer: Marcove.

- Architects: Bailorull + Add Arquitectura.

- WEB (english): http://www.addarquitectura.net/portfolio/espai-natura/

*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

* Illa Fòrum Diagonal 0 | Demo*

- 23 fl, 100m.

- 18.715 m2.

- Location: Plaça de Llevant, s/n.

- Developer: Shaftesbury.

- Architects: Studio Odile Decq.

- WEB (english): http://www.odiledecq.com/EN-5-project-223-DIAGONAL_0_Spain_Barcelona?PHPSESSID=tushnbkcqnk2kfdmpcob2u80q3

*Renders​*


















*Update 07/09/2017*​


SEIM said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*BCN @ Platinum | U/C*

- 9 floors, 4 floors x2.

- 36.000 m2.

- Location: Carrer Llacuna / Pallars.

- Architects: GCA Architects.

- WEB (english): http://www.gcaarq.com/en/en-curso2/offices-building-barcelona

*New Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

*Tanatori Sancho de Ávila | U/C*

- Expansion of the current funeral home facilities.

- 10.445 m². 

- Location: Carrer dels Almogàvers, 95-105.

- Budget: 11,5 M euros.

- Architects: JF Arquitectes.

- WEB (spanish): http://www.jfarquitectes.com/es/projects/tanatori-oficinas-sancho-de-%C3%A1vila/

*Render*​









*Update 09/09/2017*​


Anotherme said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Industrial building renovation in [email protected] District*

- Location: Carrer Almogàvers 185-189.

- Architects: BCA.

- WEB (english): http://bcarq.com/en/portfolio/acta-atrium/

*Render​*







*Current State​*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *The hotel group of Robert de Niro will renovate the Gran Hotel Torre Catalunya*
> 
> *The iconic building of the Sants Station square will become a new hotel Nobu*​
> The hotel group Nobu Hospitality, in which participates the actor Robert de Niro, chef Nobu Matsuhisa and film producer Meir Taper, will open their first hotel in Barcelona at the Gran Hotel Torre Catalunya, in the Plaça dels Països Catalans, next to Sants Station, along with the Catalan hotel group Selenta Group, which presides over Jordi Mestre, both companies have announced.
> 
> The current Gran Hotel Torre Catalunya will enter into a renovation process to become the new Nobu Hotel Barcelona and is scheduled to open at the end of 2018. The hotel property will continue to be of Selenta Group and the collaboration agreement with Nobu Hospitality gives rise to the management of the new establishment, they explain.
> 
> [...]
> 
> The hotel will be decorated by renowned architect and designer David Rockwell. The Nobu Restaurant, which envelops the concept of a luxury hotel around prominent public spaces, will be located on the top floor of the building, with 360 degree views of the Catalan capital, and will offer a great gastronomic experience.
> 
> Nobu Hotel Barcelona will have 250 luxurious rooms and suites, along with meeting rooms, function spaces and Nobu restaurant. Gran Hotel Torre Catalunya has 23 floors and a good connection with the historical center of Barcelona and the business core.


News source (spanish): http://www.elperiodico.com/es/barcelona/20170912/robert-de-niro-gran-hotel-torre-catalunya-nobu-hotel-barcelona-6280070










*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Via Laietana 4 Residential*

- Restoration and interior refurbishment of Casa Martí Ventosa, built in 1918.

- 16 units. 5 floors.

- Location: Via Laietana, 4.

- Developer: Amat.

- WEB (english): https://www.amatimmobiliaris.com/en/new-development/pisos/barcelona/barcelona/born-santa-caterina/via-laietana-4

*Renders*


----------



## kbbcn

^^
I see way too many projects of this type in Barcelona on these pages. hno:
They are clearly not intended for local residents. The few locals who can afford this type of apartment are not going to live on this area, but are living in Pedralbes etc.

What Barcelona needs is housing for the middle class, not this type of luxury housing for tourists or people who are only going to spend a few weeks a year there. (But at some point in the future those who buy such place will realise that they are living in a dead neighbourhood where nothing of the original Barcelona that they liked is left, except for the buildings themselves...)


----------



## GGJ16

^^ There are several new housing projects all around Barcelona and its suburbs, but unfortunately they are either small developments or dull and ugly buildings that I personally find not interesting to get posted in here. However, I totally agree with you in the fact that the gentrification process exists in the centre districts, and it is a pity that investors leave locals apart.


----------



## el palmesano

kbbcn said:


> ^^
> I see way too many projects of this type in Barcelona on these pages. hno:
> They are clearly not intended for local residents. The few locals who can afford this type of apartment are not going to live on this area, but are living in Pedralbes etc.
> 
> What Barcelona needs is housing for the middle class, not this type of luxury housing for tourists or people who are only going to spend a few weeks a year there. (But at some point in the future those who buy such place will realise that they are living in a dead neighbourhood where nothing of the original Barcelona that they liked is left, except for the buildings themselves...)


you can't know that... there are lot of rich people from Barcelona that like to live at those places 

and if the person that buys that flat is a foreigner, doesn't matters, because he will become a resident. 

We can't be hypocrites saying that poor immigrants are welcome, but not rich immigrants. I'm a poor immigrant, so that's why I don't like that kind of comparison, everyone should be welcome. Those buildings are old and need a lot of investment to be restored, so that money of foreigners or local people with lot of money is welcome, because that's how those places can remain in a good shape. 


My city, Palma, had a completely destroyed old quarter, nowadays, thanks to the foreigner investors it look absolutely beautiful, and lot of locals complain about that, and for me that is completely hypocrite because locals didn't wanted to invest on those old buildings, so without all those foreigners, our old quarter would still looking like a war zone. 

I understand that we need a more integrated cities, but it depends on the government, that should build public housing on every neighborhood and control turistic flats, but private buildings that are restored are a good thing!


----------



## Homenot

^^ I' absolute agree with you.


----------



## strandeed

Lovely buildings like that improve the aesthetics of the city whether you live in them or not.

Everyone benefits


----------



## GGJ16

*Sant Boi Park La Muntanyeta Residential*

- 2 x6, 5, 3 floors.

- Location: Carrer Ronda de Sant Ramon / Avinguda Aragó, Sant Boi de Llobregat.

- Developer: Corp.

- WEB (english): https://corp-promotores.es/en/new-build/sant-boi-llobregat

*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Another step towards covering the Ronda de Dalt*​
> The first phase of work to cover the Ronda de Dalt ring road between the Mercat de la vall d’Hebron and the Institut Vall d’Hebron has now been completed. The two lanes affected by the work, one in each direction, are now open to traffic again. The project will help create a calmer area around the road and allow for the creation of a zone for pedestrians and outdoor activities.
> 
> The construction of the foundations for the central support wall means the roof will now be able to be built over the ring road between the neighbourhoods of Sant Genís dels Agudells and La Teixonera. The wall was completed on Monday, following two months of work, meaning the two affected lanes between exits 5 and 6 could be re-opened to traffic.
> 
> Work is due to resume as from January 2018, with the construction of two side walls on the same section between the Mercat de la Vall d’Hebron and the bridge on Av. Jordà, prior to the roof slabs being put in place. No traffic lanes need to be closed in order to carry out the work and consequently no disruptions to traffic are anticipated.
> 
> The project to cover the Ronda de Dalt will help reduce noise, pacify the local vicinity and allow residents to enjoy greater connectivity between neighbourhoods which are seriously divided by the road at present. The characteristics of the new space and the activities which can be organised there will be decided with the participation of local residents and entities via the Ronda de Dalt monitoring commission.


Keep reading at: http://eldigital.barcelona.cat/en/another-step-towards-covering-the-ronda-de-dalt_549693.html


----------



## GGJ16

Views of Barcelona​

Park Guell by Jelle Teusink, en Flickr


DSC8076 by Jose Mª Izquierdo Galiot, en Flickr


Las Rambla Memorial by Herman W, en Flickr


Sin título by Analucia Tamez, en Flickr











Montserrat_139 by Marek Stepien, en Flickr​


----------



## GGJ16

* Illa Fòrum Diagonal 0 | Demo*

- 18.715 m2.

- 23 floors, 100m.

- Location: Plaça de Llevant, s/n.

- Developer: Shaftesbury.

- Architects: Studio Odile Decq.

- WEB (english): http://www.odiledecq.com/EN-5-project-223-DIAGONAL_0_Spain_Barcelona?PHPSESSID=tushnbkcqnk2kfdmpcob2u80q3

*Render​*









*Update 13/09/2017*​


SEIM said:


>


​


----------



## GGJ16

*Sala Beckett*

- Restoration of a historical building of the old peace and justice cooperative, adapting it for a new theatre use.

- Location: Carrer Pere IV, 228-232.

- Architects: Flores & Prats Architects.

- WEB (english): https://www.salabeckett.cat/en/presentation/


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Preserving collective memory*​
> Boxes and more boxes. As many as 155 of them, full of messages, posters, items of clothing, decorative objects and cuddly toys, lots of cuddly toys. On the night of 28 August, eleven days after the attack, over 5,000 items placed on La Rambla as a tribute to the victims were removed. The enormous volume of tributes is matched by a strong motivation to preserve the memory of the response from citizens, with even the simplest of messages written on scraps of paper forming part of the memory of events which affected the whole city.
> 
> Technical staff from the Museu d’Història de Barcelona (MUHBA) and the Barcelona Municipal Archive have started counting and classifying everything left by citizens and visitors at 149 points along La Rambla and which was carefully collected two weeks ago.
> 
> The main work being carried out in this first stage, up until early 2018, focuses on cleaning objects and removing wax and paraffin which had dripped onto them. Later on, each piece will be treated individually if necessary. The texts will be flattened out and stored in envelopes and folders, to then be digitalised.
> 
> The aim is to have the most complete information possible about the tribute and the response from citizens to the attack. That means an integrated memorial, which has been developed as from the very next day and which includes photographic and video documentation, as well as the signatures and dedications collected in the physical book of condolences and the digital version which was set up.


Keep reading at: http://eldigital.barcelona.cat/en/preserving-collective-memory_550543.html


----------



## GGJ16

*Parc Central Residential*

- 5x 4 floors.

- 105 units.

- Location: Carrer Antoni Agraz / Pere Ferrer, Sant Cugat del Vallès.

- Developer: Inbisa.

- WEB (spanish): http://www.residencialparccentral.com/

*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

*La Taxonera Public Housing*

- 3.831 m2. 7 floors.

- 34 units.

- Location: Carrer Segur, 2.

- Developer: Regesa.

- Architects: Peris + Toral.

- WEB (spanish): http://hicarquitectura.com/2011/10/peris-toral-34-viviendas-en-la-teixonera/

*Render​*


----------



## GGJ16

*Ginebra Residential*

- 1.116 m2.

- 12 units. 4 floors.

- Location: Carrer Ginebra,19.

- Developer: Regesa.

- Architects: ais arquitectes.

- WEB (english): http://www.regesa.cat/actuacio_detall.php?idioma=en&c=PR09009

*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Good practice to reduce inconvenience caused by tourist groups*​
> Tourist groups are good for the city’s economy but can cause inconvenience for local residents, particularly in busy areas. That means noise, hampering mobility or access to shops and other establishments. In order to minimise these negative effects, an agreement on good practice has been signed with tour guide associations and is a first step in regulating the sector.
> 
> In all, a sixteen-point code of good practice has been set out to maintain a balance with everyday life, to make tourist resources sustainable in public spaces, to guarantee safety and mobility and to promote the role of guides as guarantors of the quality of the city.
> 
> The Councillor for Enterprise and Tourism, Agustí Colom, asserted: “This agreement highlights the work of tourist guides”, confirming that the move is “a first step in putting together the necessary regulations to guarantee it is fulfilled”.
> 
> Two of the most notable measures involve the use of radio controlled systems allowing guides to give explanations to groups silently, thus reducing noise pollution, and limits on the volume of tourist groups, adapting to the space available at places visited.
> 
> The declaration will be extended to all tour operators organising free tours in the city so that they can adopt the measures and help to make Barcelona a more sustainable destination.


Keep reading at: http://eldigital.barcelona.cat/en/good-practice-to-reduce-inconvenience-caused-by-tourist-groups_551237.html


----------



## GGJ16

*Camp del Ferro Sports Pavilion*

- 7.273 m2. 3 floors.

- Location: Carrer Pare Manyanet, 40.

- Budget: 13,5 milion euros.

- Architects: barcelóbalanzóarquitectes.

- WEB (english): http://www.bbarquitectes.com/en/work/new-sports-centre-at-camp-del-ferro/

*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

*Amèrica - Prat de La Riba Public Housing*

- 8.510 m2. 

- 6, 5 floors.

- 56 units.

- Location: Carrer Prat de la Riba / Amèrica, Santa Coloma de Gramenet.

- Developer: Regesa.

- Architects: Jordi Antonijoan Roset, Javier Calderon Caballero.

- WEB (english): http://www.regesa.cat/actuacio_detall.php?idioma=en&c=PR09004

*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

*General Manso Residential*

- 3.500 m2. 5 floors.

- 24 units.

- Location: Carrer General Manso / Maria Noguera, Sant Feliu de Llobregat.

- Developer: Sorigué.

- Architects: on-a.

- WEB (english): http://www.on-a.es/en/project/vpf/

*Render​*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Health matters most in the process to free the dolphins from the zoo*​
> Over a hundred experts took part in the international seminar on captive dolphins held in Barcelona, between them concluding that the most important consideration in the process to free marine mammals is their health. Agreement was also reached over the importance of establishing a protocol on monitoring animals released from captivity.
> 
> The three day meeting was entitled ‘Bottlenose dolphin workshop – An overview of studies, alternatives and criteria to be considered when a captive facility closes’. It brought together international experts to explain their studies on the bottlenose dolphin population in the Mediterranean, programmes to monitor animals from zoos and aquariums and participatory projects relating to their conservation. Alternatives were also presented for dolphin populations which have been in captivity for long periods.
> 
> The participants agreed that the most important considerations are the animals’ health and a proper monitoring process, rather than the immediate availability or characteristics of where they live. It is also necessary to guarantee appropriate support and an accurate evaluation of their welfare and health. All the conclusions from the meeting will be summed up in a protocol with steps to follow, regulations, alternatives and decision-making processed for cities who no longer wish to keep captive dolphins.
> 
> The seminar, which included speeches, working sessions and a visit to the zoo, formed part of the series of actions being organised in Barcelona since the city declared itself free of captive dolphins in 2016.


Keep reading at: http://eldigital.barcelona.cat/en/health-matters-most-in-the-process-to-free-the-dolphins-from-the-zoo_551835.html


----------



## GGJ16

*Sant Cugat Residential*

- 6.485 m2. 4 floors.

- 24 units.

- Location: Carrer Benet Cortada, 56, Sant Cugat del Vallès.

- Architects: Carlos Valls Arquitectura.

- WEB (spanish): http://www.carlosvalls.com/portfolio/24-viviendas-en-sant-cugat-barcelona/ 

*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

*Vil·la Urània*

- Historic house restoration and construction of public facilities. 

- 3000 m2. 5 floors.

- Location: Carrer Saragossa, 29-31.

- Architects: SUMO Arquitectes.

- WEB (catalan): http://www.sumo-arquitectes.com/catv3/projectes/complex-equipaments-urania/

*Render*










*Recent Updates*


----------



## el palmesano

^^

oh! very nice!


----------



## GGJ16

*Finestrelles Shopping Centre | U/C*

- New shopping centre being built in Esplugues de Llobregat, town next to Barcelona.

- 25.700 m2, 110 stores. 3 commercial floors. Total surface: 39.250 m2. 10.500 m2 student housing.

- Location: Carrer de Laureà Miró, 20, Esplugues de Llobregat.

- Developer: Equilis Investments Spain.

- Budget: 120 M euros.

- Architects: Aula Técnica de Arquitectura + TConcepT

- WEB news (english): http://www.finestrellesshoppingcentre.com/news/

http://www.equilis.net/#references

*Render​*









*Update 16/09/2017*​


Edu85 said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Two Forty Office Building*

- Office building proposal in [email protected] District.

- Architects: BCA Arquitectura.

- WEB (english): http://bcarq.com/en/portfolio/two-forty/

*Render​*


----------



## GGJ16

*Beethoven Building*

- Refurbishment of an office building built in 1971.

- 6.800 m2. 8 floors.

- Location: Avinguda Diagonal, 618.

- Developer: Grupo Catalán.

- WEB (estate, spanish): https://www.fotocasa.es/oficina/barcelona-capital/aire-acondicionado-parking-ascensor-diagonal-618-142222896

*Before*










*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Redesignation of building use around the Palau de la Música*​
> The buildings at Carrer Sant Pere Més Alt 13b, 15 and 17, and Carrer Amadeu Vives 2-8, formerly classified for hotel use, have had their use redesignated to match the current needs of the district. Local residents and social entities in Ciutat Vella have consistently opposed the construction of a new hotel in the heart of the neighbourhood.
> 
> The Government Commission agreed to change the existing planning classification due to the outright rejection from local residents and organisations to a new hotel in Ciutat Vella. Full Council had already called for the planning use to be revoked on two occasions, in 2010 and 2016. By redesignating the building for use as a teaching facility, the buildings next to the Palau de la Música will be able to meet the future needs of the district better, all parties involved having to respect and adapt to the designated use.
> 
> According to the Deputy Mayor for Ecology, Urban Planning and Mobility, Janet Sanz, it’s about urban justice: “There will be no hotel in the heart of Ciutat Vella, just as local residents have been speaking up for and as set out in the Special Plan on Tourist Accommodation, which identifies this zone as a place to live in dignity”. Sanz also underlined the importance of urban coherence. “It means regaining a facility for the neighbourhood and linking it to local residents’ needs”, she noted.
> 
> The move consists of a modification to the General Metropolitan Plan (MGPM), changing the use from a previous version (2009) which designated the buildings next to the Palau de la Música for hotel use. That same year, however, coinciding with the judicial intervention at the Palau, the new management at the entity disregarded the construction of an adjacent hotel.
> 
> The new MGPM will now go to the Commission for Ecology, Urban Planning and Mobility and Full Council before being definitively approved by the Catalan government’s Sub-commission for Urban Planning in Barcelona.


Keep reading at: http://eldigital.barcelona.cat/en/redesignation-of-building-use-around-the-palau-de-la-musica_552524.html


----------



## GGJ16

*Enric Granados 52 Residential*

- 5 floors.

- Location: Carrer Enric Granados, 52.

- Developer: Grupo Castellví.

- WEB (english): http://www.grupocastellvi.es/residential-enrique-granados-52

- 360: http://www.enricgranados52.com/

*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*LUXA | U/C*

- 2 x7 floors; 3 basement parking floors.

- 13.035 m2 (Luxa Silver), 6.835 m2 (Luxa Gold).

- Location: Carrer Badajoz / Tànger.

- Architects: Batlle i Roig.

- Luxa Website (english):http://luxa.barcelona/en/

- Grupo Castellví (english):http://www.grupocastellvi.es/luxa

*Render*










*Update 23/09/2017*​


> *Catalana Occidente buys the headquarters of Amazon and WeWork in the 22 @ for 90 million euros*​
> Grupo Catalana Occidente acquires the complex of offices Luxa, in the 22 @ district of Barcelona, ​​for 90 million euros. The buildings were owned so far by Grupo Castellví and funds Stoneweg and 1810 Capital Investments. Upon completion of its construction, the 10,000-square-meter Luxa Silver property will house Amazon's offices, while the 7,000-square-meter Luxa Gold building will house the WeWork offices. This transaction is one of the most important real estate transactions of the year in Barcelona.


- Source: http://www.grupocastellvi.es/catalana-occidente-buys-the-headquarters-of-amazon-and-wework-in-the-22-for-90-million-euros



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Ô12 Residences*

- 12, 6, 5 floors.

- 148 units.

- Location: Carrer Mare Nostrum / Mar Jònica, Badalona.

- Developer: Kronos Homes.

- Architects: Joan Pascual – Ramon Ausió Arquitectes.

- WEB (spanish): http://kronoso12.com/index.html

*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

*Parc Glòries | U/C*

- Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954225

- 24.000 m2.

- 17 floors, 72m.

- Location: Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Tànger.

- Developer: Colonial.

- Architects: Batlle i Roig.

- WEB (english): https://www.inmocolonial.com/en/our-buildings/barcelona/parc-glories

http://www.propertymall.com/property-news/article/42033-Benson-Elliot-trades-%80200-million-of-prime-offices-in-Barcelona-during-active-12-months

*Renders*



















*Update 23/09/2017*​


Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Diagonal Mar Shopping Centre*

- Renovation works of the shopping centre opened in 2001. The process will include new exterior facades and interiors. Reduction of the half of the cinema theatres to increase the retail surface by 5000 m2.

- 87.000 m2. 3 floors.

- 240 commercial stores.

- Location: Avinguda Diagonal, 3.

- Budget: 32 milion euros.

- Developer: Deutsche Bank.

- Architects: CBRE and Francesc Rifé.

- WEB (english): https://new.diagonalmarcentre.com/en/#intro

*Renders​*


SEIM said:


> ​


----------



## GGJ16

*Glòries 2 Residential | U/C*

- 8367,90 m2. 7 floors.

- 40 public housing units.

- Location: Carrer Bolívia, 33-41.

- Architects: Argepro.

- WEB (catalan): http://www.argepro.com/#!__glories-2

*Render*










*Update 25/09/2017*​


shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Poblenou Residences | Pro*

- 12 unifamiliar townhouses. 180m2 each.

- Location: Carrer Sant Francesc / Fernando Poo.

- Developer: Engel & Völkers.

- Architects: OAB.

- WEB (english): https://www.engelvoelkers.com/en-es/barcelona/new-development-poblenou/

*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

*WIP Office Building | U/C*

- 4.400 m2. 4 floors.

- Location: Carrer Ciutat de Granada, 121.

- Developer: Grupo Castellví.

- WEB (english): http://www.grupocastellvi.es/office-building-wip

*Render​*







*Update 23/09/2017​*


Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Migdia 10 Residential | Pro*

- 780 m2. 2 floors.

- 11 units.

- Location: Carrer Migdia, 10, Sant Cugat del Vallès.

- Developer: Mengual + Puig Coll & FITA.

- Architects: FITA.

- WEB (spanish): https://www.migdia10.com/

- FITA (english): https://www.fitaworks.com/migdia-10

*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Glòries moves towards transformation​*Work on the two road tunnels will start in 2018 and take three years, while the central park taking up the entire area at ground level should be ready early in 2019. The transformation should turn Pl. Glòries into a huge green zone for local residents, with public facilities and housing and priority being placed on sustainable and healthy forms of transport.
> 
> The tender process for the work on the two independent one-way tunnels where traffic will circulate along the Gran Via should take place in the next few weeks. The Commission for Ecology, Urban Planning and Mobility has approved the resumption of work on the first section, between C/ Los Castillejos and C/ Badajoz, which was halted in April due to the contractor failing to comply with the established calendar. At the same time, approval has been given for the second section, between C/ Badajoz and Rambla del Poblenou.
> 
> Work will start early in 2018 and last 32 months, with an investment of 149 million euros. The tender will be awarded in lots, ensuring that no company has overall control over work being done and that the economic impact is as broad as possible.
> 
> Closer to creating the urban canopy
> 
> Work will also get under way to remodel the Parc de les Glòries, based on the so-called Canòpia Urbana project to cover a surface of 45,869 square metres between C/ Independència and C/ Cartagena. The transformation of Glòries into a local park and a green lung for the city will mean regaining public space with recreational areas, paths, public housing, educational and cultural facilities.
> 
> The initial work will include remodelling spaces such as the so-called gran clariana, a large multi-purpose grass esplanade; the Rambla dels Encants, with a path for pedestrians and bicycles; a children’s play area; a sports and recreational zone for young people and an area for dogs. The work will be carried out from January 2018 to January 2019 and represent a total investment of 19,786,040 euros.
> 
> The design of the urban canopy, which won the international competition in February 2013, is the result of work with local entities and is included in the Glòries commitment.


- Keep reading at: http://eldigital.barcelona.cat/en/glories-moves-towards-transformation_555666.html


----------



## GGJ16

*Sant Gervasi & República Argentina Residentials*

- *Sant Gervasi*: 17 units. 6 floors.

- Location: Passeig Sant Gervasi, 86.

- *República Argentina*: 12 units, 6 floors.

- Location: Avinguda de la República Argentina, 277.

- Developer: Grupo Castellví.

- WEB (english): Sant Gervasi República Argentina

*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Projecting the social value of the city’s architecture to the world​*
> The relationship between urban landscape and society and the role local people’s lives play in defining public space are the main themes for the Barcelona programme at the Bienal de Arquitectura de Buenos Aires, where it will be the guest city of honour.
> 
> The city’s participation in the event includes conferences and the exhibition ‘Barcelona, architectures of a city’, organised with the collaboration of the Institut Ramon Llull. Besides promoting knowledge and the preservation of architectural works, the aim is to highlight the complicity generated by citizens engaging with architecture, and the dialogue architecture establishes with associations in the city.
> 
> The projection of Barcelona’s characteristic urban architecture seeks to go even further: “Our aim is to organise our own biennial as soon as possible. We want to be a global leader in reflection about architecture and the role the city plays”, explained the Councillor for Architecture, Urban Landscape and Heritage, Daniel Mòdol, at the programme presentation.
> 
> The sixteenth edition of the Bienal Internacional de Arquitectura de Buenos Aires is on from 9 to 20 October in the Argentinian capital. It was first organised in 1985 and is now considered one of the most important biennials in the world, along with those held in Venice and Sao Paolo.


Keep reading at: http://eldigital.barcelona.cat/en/projecting-the-social-value-of-the-citys-architecture-to-the-world_556312.html


----------



## GGJ16

*Casa Macaya Courtyard*

- Urbanization and opening of the city block interior where Casa Macaya, a modernist building of Puig i Cadafalch, is found.

- 2000 m2.

- Location: Carrer Roger de Flor, 191.

- Budget: 2.500.000 euros.

- Developer: Ongoing Public Contest and bidding.

- Architects: Estudi NAO.

- WEB (catalan): http://ajuntament.barcelona.cat/ecologiaurbana/ca/noticia/es-liciten-les-obres-del-nou-interior-dilla-de-la-casa-macaya

*Renders*


----------



## Bitxofo

GGJ16 said:


> Today's News
> 
> 
> 
> Keep reading at: http://eldigital.barcelona.cat/en/projecting-the-social-value-of-the-citys-architecture-to-the-world_556312.html


^^The most beautiful building of Barcelona is missing in this drawing...
Palau de la Música:
https://www.google.es/search?q=Pala..._8rWAhUKL1AKHZ16DXYQ_AUICygC&biw=1600&bih=769


----------



## GGJ16

Bitxofo said:


> ^^The most beautiful building of Barcelona is missing in this drawing...
> Palau de la Música:
> https://www.google.es/search?q=Pala..._8rWAhUKL1AKHZ16DXYQ_AUICygC&biw=1600&bih=769


I just posted a silhouette skyline banner of Barcelona, since the picture related to the news was quite ugly in my opinion  
I don't think there is any "most beautiful" building in Barcelona, since all of them have their unique charming and beauty... All we can have is our own favourite ones  
I personally love them all !


----------



## GGJ16

*OD Barcelona Hotel | Comp*

- Refurbishment of former office building and conversion to hotel.

- 5 stars. 98 rooms and suites.

- 4.950 m2. 6 floors.

- Location: Carrer Aragó, 300.

- Architect: Víctor Rahola Arquitecte.

- WEB (english): http://www.od-hotels.com/hotel-od-barcelona/

*Render​*







*Opening​*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Catalans Defy Spain and Push Ahead With Vote on Independence*​
> Catalans lined up before sunrise on Sunday, massing on rain-slicked streets in towns and cities across the northeastern region, to vote in a banned referendum on independence, even as Spanish security forces entered dozens of sites and attempted to confiscate ballot boxes.
> 
> The turnout by thousands, young and old, was an extraordinary show of determination in the face of a steady drumbeat of threats from the government in Madrid, which considers the referendum unconstitutional and had ordered the police to seal public facilities to prevent voting.
> 
> Officers from the Catalan police force, known as Mossos, watched voters stream in but made no move to interfere with them. Then, shortly after polls opened at 9 a.m., Spanish national forces in riot gear entered several sites, including the high school in northeastern Catalonia where the region’s leader, Carles Puigdemont, was expected to vote.
> 
> The Spanish police and Catalan civilians trying to vote scuffled in several places. It was unclear how far the police clampdown would stretch.
> 
> Jordi Turull, a spokesman for Catalonia’s regional government, told a news briefing that 73 percent of more than 2,000 polling stations remained open, despite the usage of “state violence that reminds us of the Franco era.”


Keep reading at: The New York Times

There are several Live Broadcast for this historic day in Catalonia.


----------



## DDragonNk

Please only projects hno: CATALUÑA ES ESPAÑA


----------



## GGJ16

DDragonNk said:


> Please only projects hno: CATALUÑA ES ESPAÑA


I got private messages asking me to put political issues on the thread every once in a while. The current political situation cannot be ignored, and today is a remarkable day for Barcelona and its region, something that appeals to the general public interest. Therefore, I believe it's appropiate to post some piece of news related to the events happening today.


----------



## DDragonNk

The are other forums if someone wants argue about it, the results of today's fake and illegal referendum do not change nothing for the economic, investment situation of Barcelona because it is a waste of time, I hope see the wonderful architeecture and new buildings of the city when I visit/posting in the thread


----------



## GGJ16

*ANV Barcelona Headquarters Terrace*

- +200 m2.

- Location: Avinguda Diagonal, 123.

- Architects: YLAB Arquitectos.

- WEB (spanish): http://www.ylab.es/index.php/ylab-arquitectos-barcelona-interioristas/30-arquitecture/diseno-corporativo-es/260-880-arquitectura-corporativa-compania-de-seguros-anv-terraza.html



albertalbert said:


> ​


----------



## GGJ16

*Parc Glòries | U/C*

- Official thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1954225

- 24.000 m2.

- 17 floors, 72m.

- Location: Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Tànger.

- Developer: Colonial.

- Architects: Batlle i Roig.

- WEB (english): https://www.inmocolonial.com/en/our-buildings/barcelona/parc-glories

http://www.propertymall.com/property-news/article/42033-Benson-Elliot-trades-%80200-million-of-prime-offices-in-Barcelona-during-active-12-months

*Render*










*Update 30/09/2017*​


Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*LUXA | U/C*

- 2 x7 floors; 3 basement parking floors.

- 13.035 m2 (Luxa Silver), 6.835 m2 (Luxa Gold).

- Location: Carrer Badajoz / Tànger.

- Architects: Batlle i Roig.

- Luxa Website (english):http://luxa.barcelona/en/

- Grupo Castellví (english):http://www.grupocastellvi.es/luxa

*Render*










*Update 30/09/2017*​


Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Passeig de Sant Joan 164 Residential*

- Refurbishment of a building from 1926.

- 12 units. 6 floors.

- Location: Passeig de Sant Joan, 164.

- Developer: Coldwell Banker.

- WEB (english): https://www.idealista.com/en/obra-nueva/37888995/

*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

*Mar i Muntanya Residential*

- 11 units. 2 floors.

- Location: Alella (near Barcelona).

- Developer: Green City.

- Architects: Carlos Ferrater (OAB) & Alberto Peñin.

- WEB (english): https://greencityiberica.com/en/taxonomy/term/55

*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

*Orfebres Cunill Lofts*

- Refurbishment and change of uses of a workshop built in 1963.

- 5000 m2.

- Location: Carrer Sancho de Ávila, 41.

- Budget: 14 milion euros.

- Developer: Shrem Group.

*Before​*







*Renders​*


Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Ataülf 7 Residential*

- Refurbishment of a historic building in the Barri Gòtic (Gothic Quarter).

- 11 units. 4 floors.

- Location: Carrer d'Ataülf, 7.

- Developer: Lucas Fox.

- WEB (english): https://www.lucasfox.com/New-development/Ataulf-7.html

*Renders​*


----------



## franciscoc

- edit: please no off topic, thanks


----------



## GGJ16

*Ca L'Alier | U/C*

- Restoration of the historic factory in Poblenou neighbourhood. Construction of CISCO's Innovation Centre.

- 3000 m2.

- Location: Carrer Pere IV, 374.

- Developer: BIMSA.

- Architects: A&M Arquitectes.

*Renders​*

























*Update 2/10/2017​*


JULIO ALIER said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Inbisa Eixample Residential*

- Building refurbishment and change of uses.

- 14 units. 5 floors.

- Location: Carrer Còrsega, 418.

- Developer: Inbisa.

- WEB (english): http://www.inbisaeixample.com/en/

*Before​*







*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

*Cook Residential*

- 62 units. 14 floors.

- Location: Plaça Europa, 126, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

- Developer: Aedas Homes.

- WEB (english): https://www.aedashomes.com/barcelona-l-hospitalet-de-llobregat/cook

*Renders*





















































​


----------



## GGJ16

*Marià Aguiló Residential*

- Refurbishment and of a historic building and construction of 2 houses.

- 6 units. 2 floors.

- Location: Carrer Marià Aguiló, 50.

- Developer: City Espresso Inmobiliaria.

- WEB (spanish): Habitaclia

*Renders​*


----------



## PortoNuts

Exquisite projects. :applause:


----------



## GGJ16

*Torre Melina Parc Residential*

- 7 floors.

- Location: Carretera de Collblanc, 160.

- Developer: Volumetric.

- WEB (spanish): Habitaclia

*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Roca projects an investment of more than 150 milion euros in Gavà-Viladecans*​
> The group presents the two municipalities a plan to transform more than 300,000 square meters where it plans to build its new corporate headquarters.
> 
> Presented in the municipalities of Gavà and Viladecans (Baix Llobregat) one of the most ambitious urban transformation projects that have been raised in recent years in Catalonia. The Roca group, the world leader in sanitary bathroom porcelain, presented yesterday in both consistories an urban plan (planning advanced project) to reconvert in a business park the 325.908 square meters that now occupy their factories between the two municipalities.


Keep reading at (spanish):Expansión


----------



## GGJ16

*Plató 20 Residential*

- Restoration and refurbishment of a historic building from 1931, designed by Enric Sagnier.

- 23 units. 5 floors.

- Location: Carrer Plató, 20.

- Developer: Amat.

- WEB (english): Amat

*Before*








*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Joint challenge with New York to improve mobility for the visually impaired​*
> Barcelona and New York have combined to launch a challenge for innovative companies to develop technological solutions for the visually impaired to get around the city safely. In Barcelona’s case, the challenge is to come up with a specific problem to help people negotiate curbless pavements. The finalists of the idea contest will be announced in November and the winners in December.
> 
> The Mayor, Ada Colau, stressed that with this joint challenge with New York “the administration is promoting and aligning itself with talent and innovation, transforming the way problems are resolved and creating new markets through original ideas which offer future perspectives on the evolution and transformation of infrastructures and urban services”.
> 
> The Mayor of New York, Bill de Blasio, has expressed his desire to “see fabulous ideas materialise which have been presented for this joint competition, to ensure streets and public spaces respond better to the needs of the blind and pedestrians with visual impairment”.
> 
> Companies interested in taking part can do so via the website which was presented today by both cities.
> 
> *Barcelona’s case*​
> The ideas competition in Barcelona focuses on developing technology which helps people with visual impairment get around the city more easily, in particular in streets with curbless pavements. The lack of curbs in these areas, where speed limits are lower, can make it harder for the visually impaired to negotiate them.
> 
> The zone to be used as a pilot scheme for developing technology will be the area delimited by C/ Gran de Gràcia, C/ Torrent de l’Olla, C/ Nil Fabra and C/ Astúries, in the Gracia district.


Keep reading at: El Digital


----------



## GGJ16

*Villas Bonanova*

- 3 luxury villas. 800 m2, 850 m2 and 950 m2.

- Location: Bonanova Quarter.

- Developer: Lucas Fox.

- Architects: OAB.

- WEB (english): Lucas Fox

- News (spanish): Lucas Fox 

*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

*Old House Renovation*

- Location: Carrer Laureà Miró, 294, Sant Feliu de Llobregat.

- Architects: DataAE.

- WEB (english): Design. / Visual.


----------



## GGJ16

*Muntaner 270 Residential*

- Building refurbishment and facade renovation.

- 24 units. 7 floors.

- Location: Carrer Muntaner, 270.

- Developer: Coldwell Banker.

- WEB (english): Habitaclia

*Before










Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Marina Vela | U/C*

- 136 mooring for ships from 15m on.

- 222 vessels automated dry dock.

- WEB (english):Marina Vela

*Render*​









*Update 07/10/2017*​


> *Marina Vela modifies the project and raises the investment up to 50 million euros*​
> The new marina in Barcelona raises a 1,500-square-meter restaurant and shuffles operators such as Costa Este, Blue Marlin, Carpe Diem and Zuma.
> 
> The new marina in Barcelona, Marina Vela, which finishes the works of its facilities and will start receiving the first ships this month, has modified the initial project to build a large restaurant of 1,500 square meters.


- News (spanish): Expansión


----------



## GGJ16

*Mercat de Sant Antoni | U/C*

- Restoration of the market built in 1882, designed by Antoni Rovira i Trias.

- The project includes basement floors and the incorporation of the remains of the Baluard de Sant Antoni, a bastion of the 17th century city walls.

- Location: Carrer Comte d'Urgell / Tamarit / Comte Borrell / Manso.

- Restoration architects: Gina Barcelona Architects.

- Surface: 50.940 m².

- WEB (english): Gina Barcelona

*Renders*



















*Update 21/10/2017*​


> *The Mercat of Sant Antoni is reborn*​
> The remodeling works of the Mercat de Sant Antoni are complicated, long and expensive (about 70 million euros) but they are beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel. They began in 2009 and will not end until the beginning of 2018. The architects Pere Joan Ravetllat, Carme Ribas and Olga Schmid opted for a complete renovation of the square, which only preserves the precious iron structure and the emblematic green facades. So long closed to the public has meant that this Saturday will generate long queues of people who wanted to see its metamorphosis on the occasion of the only open day convened by the 48 H Open House architecture festival. About an hour wait to enter.
> 
> Those who manage to enter can see the recovery of the interior courtyards of the market as public squares, creating new meeting spaces, new stops and parking in two underground plants. Of course, it is essential to wear suitable shoes: hard and closed. So neither sandals nor heels.
> 
> *The archaeological museum​*One of the focal points of interest is that Sant Antoni recovers about 30 meters from the 1st century Via Augusta and one hundred meters from the 17th century bastion of Barcelona that have been musealized to make known this archaeological heritage.
> 
> The market of Sant Antoni was built in 1882 by Antoni Rovira i Trias, the winner of the 1859 municipal competition convened by the Barcelona City Council to urbanize the Eixample and finally developed following the plan of Ildefons Cerdà. It was the first that was projected outside the walls and is one of the most outstanding examples of modernism. In the shape of a Greek cross and crowned by a large octagonal dome, it occupies the entire city block.
> 
> At the front door stands the shield of Barcelona, ​​crowned by a bat. The metal sculpture, typical of the markets of this time, opens a space that occupies the whole block of the Eixample of Cerdà, a surface large enough to accommodate the stalls that supplied the Sant Antoni neighborhood in the past and today.










El Periódico​


----------



## GGJ16

*Eixample Homes*

- 69 units. 5, 3 floors.

- Location: Carretera Barcelona, 287, Sabadell.

- Developer: Neinor Homes.

- WEB (spanish): Neinor Homes

*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

*Tasman Residential*

- 30 units. 5 floors.

- Location: Carrer Carmen Amaya, 2, Sant Just Desvern.

- Developer: Aedas Homes.

- WEB (spanish): Aedas Homes

*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Barcelona will urbanize the surface of the underground cleaning center of the Joan Miró Park*​
> The Barcelona City Council will redevelop the surface of the future underground cleaning park being built in the Joan Miró park in the Eixample district. The Government Commission has initially approved a project budgeted at 3,6 million euros that foresees to act on a total of 11,400 square meters of the park that remain front in the Tarragona street and its encounter with Aragó and Diputació streets.
> 
> The urbanization plans to create a future square designed to become an agora or space for civic meetings around the monument of Joan Miró, with rest areas on the lawn and points of contemplation of the monument surrounded by water. The project includes providing the square with a dry fountain and a pergola to develop activities and protected uses of the sun, which will also be used to install photovoltaic solar panels needed by the cleaning park.
> 
> The access from Aragó street will be done through an inclination of the asphalt of the sidewalk towards the agora of the new square. And the entrance from the Tarragona street will become possible through a step of very gentle slope that will approach the sculpture. The work will be developed in two phases, with a total duration of 14 months. The first, which will last seven months, will address the part of the square not occupied by the firehouse and the different actions required in the areas affected by the construction of the new cleaning park, currently under construction. The second, with a duration of seven months, will correspond to the space occupied by the current fire station, and will be carried out once the building is demolished, but with no scheduled date.
> 
> *The future of the cleaning center​*
> Since April 2016, works in the basement of Joan Miró Park have been underway to build the new technical and logistic center for cleaning services on the left side of the Eixample. It is scheduled to start up in February 2018 with a capacity for 290 workers and 70 service vehicles, which will be located in an underground building of 3,556 m2. It will replace the work centers in Comte Borrell street and partly those in the Alí Bei and Mallorca streets, from where the service is currently provided pending the construction of the new work center cleaning.
> 
> The future park of cleaning, therefore, will allow to maintain the proximity and the efficiency of the service, making compatible this activity with the rest of the neighbours, something that did not happen with the one located under diverse buildings of the block between the avenue of Roma and the València and Rocafort streets, that generated numerous complaints for noises and bad smells


El Periódico (spanish)

*Before​*







*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

*Sadet - Major Residential*

- 11 units. 2 floors.

- Location: Carrer Major / Sadet, Sant Just Desvern.

- Developer: Amat.

- WEB (spanish): Amat Inmobiliaris

*Render​*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Värde buys land in Barcelona from Oaktree and Alza: it acquires land in [email protected] District for 50 million euros.​*
> *The US fund has been negotiating since August the purchase of eight parcels of land in the 22 @ district of Barcelona. The floor has a building area of ​​52,000 square meters, more than 90% of which correspond to offices.*​
> The US fund Värde Partners closes an operation in Catalonia in the most tense week of political conflict. The company has finally closed the purchase to Oaktree and Alza Real Estate of a land portfolio in the 22 @ district for 50 million euros. The grounds, known in Barcelona as Can Ricart, have 52,000 square meters.
> 
> Värde signed the purchase of these lands on October 2, where he will build office buildings and houses. The lot belongs to what remains of the historic Can Ricart textile factory. In total there are several blocks included in a grid between the streets of Bilbao, Perú, Marroc and Espronceda, next to the Central Park of Poblenou.
> 
> Alza Real Estate, presided over by Tomás Alarcón, took possession of these lands in 2009, when they acquired them from the Ricart family, owners of the old factory. The real estate company says on its website that the area has a total buildability of 51,710 m2 for office buildings with a maximum height of 13 floors. A small part is planned to be dedicated to residential lofts and parking.


Eje Prime (spanish)


















_Old Project Proposal_​


----------



## GGJ16

*Nou Centre El Masnou*

- 145 units. 6 x6 floors.

- 36 stores, 554 parking spots. Urbanization of the area between the buildings.

- Location: Carrer Roger de Flor / Flos i Calcat, El Masnou.

- Developer: Corp.

- WEB (english): Corp

*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Hard Rock leads the race for the hotel in Port Fòrum*​
> *Two projects compete for accommodation of about 500 rooms in Sant Adrià de Besòs​*
> [...] According to QID Studio, one of the architects' offices that designs the project: "At the moment there are at least two initiatives on the table," said Artur Fuster, the owner of the office.
> 
> In any case, the study confirms two data. "The project is underway, yes, and it will be a major intervention," he remarked.
> 
> [...] "There would be an intervention in a land of about 30,000 square meters, the best in the area, unaffected by the hotel moratorium in Barcelona and easy to build.It is not a work between walls in the city.For the price of the land, - 500 rooms - would be 140,000 euros each. It is not crazy ".
> 
> [...] It should be remembered that the plot of land in front of the marina of Sant Adrià de Besòs has been the object of several brands. First it was speculated with the arrival of Marriott to the zone.
> 
> Then, SB Hotels was the one that probed the possibility of acquiring the land. In addition, it should be remembered that the chain that runs Marc Aladó already operates the Diagonal Zero, an accommodation located at the southern end of the iconic artery of Barcelona.
> 
> The plot is owned by 50% of the Tegui family, founder of the well-known brand of automatic door openers, and a Barcelona real estate office. Both have agreed to sell for a price that would exceed 20 million euros.


Crónica Global (spanish)


----------



## GGJ16

*Residential in Gothic Quarter*

- Building refurbishment. Restoration of the facade from 1769.

- 13 units. 3 floors.

- Location: Carrer Escudellers, 44.

- Developer: Amat.

- WEB (english): Amat

*Before*








*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Amazon maintains its commitment to Barcelona: it will build a new logistic center in the Zona Franca​*
> Amazon redoubles its commitment to Barcelona. The group has rented a plot of land from the Consorci de la Zona Franca de Barcelona to make it the fifth logistics center of the US group in Catalonia. This is a 20,000 m2 site on which a 9,300 m2 warehouse is being built, according to Expansión.
> 
> The US group has paid 7.6 euros of rent per square meter per month to promoter Goodman, according to sources close to the operation. Amazon has not confirmed or denied the operation, which is expected to be signed during the third quarter of the year.
> 
> The decision to locate the new logistics center in Zona Franca is due to the willingness of Amazon to establish itself strategically near the city of Barcelona, ​​taking into account the proximity as a key factor for the distribution of last mile products.
> 
> Around the warehouse where the US company will be installed, Goodman plans to build another one of approximately 10,000 square meters, whose tenant has not yet been found.
> 
> With this, Amazon already has five logistics centers in Catalonia (El Prat de Llobregat, Castellbisbal, Martorelles and Eixample), and among its next plans is the installation of a research and development center in artificial intelligence, which will occupy more than one hundred people.


Eje Prime (spanish)


----------



## GGJ16

* Illa Fòrum Diagonal 0 | 100m | 23 fl | Demo*

- 18.715 m2.

- Location: Plaça de Llevant, s/n.

- Developer: Shaftesbury.

- Architects: Studio Odile Decq.

- WEB (english): Odile Deq

*Render​*









*Update 24/10/2017*​


SEIM said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *How the walls of the Model prison will tumble*​
> The former prison will become a green lung, opening up to the public and in particular the residents of the Esquerra de l’Eixample neighbourhood. The transformation will be agreed by local residents and entities, revitalising the area and prioritising the creation of green space, affordable public housing and local municipal facilities, while preserving historical heritage and memory. A road map will set out a calendar for action to be taken and investments to be made.
> 
> After decades of demands from local residents, on 10 January this year a deal was signed with the Government of Catalonia to close down the Model prison, which will become municipally-owned as from 2018. An urban renewal period now begins to turn a site which for years was a closed space with its back to the neighbourhood into a revitalised space which is open to citizens. The Deputy Mayor for Ecology, Urban Planning and Mobility, Janet Sanz, stressed that this is a historic moment: “We’ve managed to make the closure of the prison a reality and now a world of possibilities open up to the neighbourhood, the district and, ultimately, the city”, she noted. “The Model is now an uncut diamond, a large space, which can be used for many things and which can transform an entire neighbourhood”, added Sanz.
> 
> *Future uses​*
> The transformation of the site will be based around four main themes. Firstly, a boost for nature and green space, with at least 14,000 square metres of greenery (equivalent to more than an entire block in L’Eixample). Secondly, the construction of 150 affordable flats, as set out in the Right to Housing Plan. Thirdly, the construction of municipal facilities, due to the historical lack of public land in the district.
> 
> Finally, the site will include La Model Espai Memorial, a venue for cultural activities and exhibitions on the history of the prison. “The building has high memorial density”, stated the Commissioner for Memory Programmes, Ricard Vinyes. “Hardly anyone knows that this was a women’s prison from 1955 to 1963”, he noted. Vinyes also listed some of the aspects which will turn the space into a memorial centre: “Signs for individual visits, organised guided and themed tours, an athenaeum of memorial entities, a documentation centre and a memorial transmission area”.
> 
> *Calendar​*
> Since the deal to close down the prison came into effect, the process is under way for it to change hands in January and become municipally-owned, with contracts for services, security and maintenance all in the process of being transferred. Studies are also being carried out to assure the future uses of the space and a public debate is being prepared to agree on them
> 
> Once the Model becomes municipally-owned, a second stage will get under way, with the lower floors and other suitable areas being made available to neighbourhood entities for social, cultural and community use. These immediate uses will run simultaneously to the public debate, in order to build in demands from local residents and entities and define uses in keeping with the requirements of the regulations on municipal participation, serving as the basis for updating the master plan for La Model, drawn up in 2009.
> 
> In 2019, the definitive transformation stage will begin and in 2020 work should get under way. During this term of office, a total of 4.9 million euros will be invested in the project.


El Digital (catalan)


----------



## GGJ16

*Paral·lel 81-83 Residential*

- Refurbishment and facade renovation of a building in Poble Sec.

- 36 units. 9 floors.

- Location: Avinguda Paral·lel, 81-83.

- Developer: i-now.

- WEB (english): Habitaclia

*Before*








*New Render​*


----------



## GGJ16

*Olesa Residential*

- Refurbishment and change of uses of an office building from 1956.

- 17 units. 5 floors.

- Location: Carrer Olesa, 14-16.

- Developer: AXE Inversores.

- WEB (english): AXE Inversores

*Before​*








_Source: Google Street View_​
*Renders​*


----------



## el palmesano

nice projects


----------



## GGJ16

*Cristalerías Planell*

- Former glass factory from 1913, recently restored and refurbished as public facilities and hotel.

- 1694 m2. 3 floors.

- Location: Carrer Anglesola / Dr. Ibáñez.

- Architects: HARQUITECTES.

- WEB (catalan): HARQUITECTES


----------



## GGJ16

*Student Residence Campus Diagonal-Besòs UPC*

- University residence for the new Campus Diagonal-Besòs of the Polytechnic University of Catalonia (UPC).

- 6000 m2. 7 floors.

- 300 rooms.

- Location: Avinguda Eduard Maristany / Ronda Sant Ramon de Penyafort, Sant Adrià de Besòs.

- Developer: LIFE.

- Budget: 14 milion euros.

- Architects: MDBA.

- WEB (english): mdbarchitects

*Renders​*











































*Update 25/10/2017​*
Picture from the groundbreaking act. Works will start in November 2017.









_Source: La Vanguardia_​


----------



## GGJ16

*Verdi 106 Residential*

- 4 units. 2 floors.

- Location: Carrer Verdi, 106.

- Developer: ELIX.

- WEB (english): ELIX

*Render​*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *The neighborhood of Sant Antoni will recover 26,000 square meters for the people*​
> In 2019, neighbors of Sant Antoni will recover 26,000 square meters that are now used for vehicles for citizen use. It is the horizon marked in the Superilles program for one of the densest neighborhoods of the city and that is implanted according to a process of participation carried out with the neighborhood. The first step is the transformation of the crossing of the Comte de Borrell and Tamarit streets into a large public square of more than 10,000 square meters.
> 
> The actions will prioritize the spaces of seating and leisure, increasing the urban green in front of the private mobility. In fact, this is the criterion that governs all the interventions that will be carried out in the neighborhood. As stated by the Deputy Mayor of Ecology, Urbanism and Mobility, Janet Sanz: "The city demands a democratic redistribution of available space, reducing the traffic of the most polluting vehicles, to cover the needs of the neighborhood" .
> 
> *The Sant Antoni Market, an opportunity for the neighborhood​*
> The second phase of the intervention will act on the spaces adjacent to the market building, which will also become places of citizen use with a total area of 6,000 square meters. On the other hand, the Market of Sant Antoni enters the last six months of works, with the adaptation of the environments and the construction of the marquees that will surround the building and that will serve as headquarters for the Sunday book market.


El Digital (catalan)


----------



## GGJ16

*Jardins de Castellarnau Residential*

- 138 units. 3 x9 floors, 4 floors.

- Location: Carrer Copenhaguen, 235, Sabadell.

- Developer: AEDAS Homes.

- WEB (spanish): AEDAS Homes

*Render​*


----------



## GGJ16

*Cuatrecasas Headquarters | Comp*

- 28.000 m2. 11, 18 floors.

- Height: 72 m.

- Location: Avinguda Diagonal, 191.

- Architects: GCA Architects.

- WEB (english): GCA Architects


----------



## GGJ16

*Easy Hotel Barcelona | U/C*

- 7.567 m2. 9 floors.

- 204 rooms.

- Location: Avinguda Gran Via / Carrer Bacardí, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

- Architects: Corada Figueras.

*Render*​









*Update 05/11/2017*​


shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Terram Residential*

- 60 units. 4 floors.

- Location: Carrer Hongria, 9, Sabadell.

- Developer: Aelca.

- WEB (spanish): Aelca

*Renders​*


----------



## el palmesano

some projects for you GGJ16 

https://www.aedashomes.com/obra-nueva/barcelona-vilanova-i-la-geltru

https://www.aedashomes.com/obra-nueva/barcelona-sabadell

https://www.aedashomes.com/obra-nueva/barcelona-l-hospitalet-de-llobregat

https://www.aedashomes.com/obra-nueva/barcelona-sant-just-desvern

https://www.aedashomes.com/obra-nueva/barcelona-l-hospitalet-de-llobregat


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel in Hostafrancs | U/C*

- 8 floors.

- 90 rooms.

- Location: Carrer Creu Coberta / Diputació.

- Developer: Amaks Grands Hotels.

*Renders​*


















*Update 02/11/2017*​


shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

el palmesano said:


> some projects for you GGJ16


Thank you ! 

Except the residential from Vilanova i la Geltrú, I believe I posted all these residentials from Aedas Homes. Although it is located within the Barcelona province, I usually compile the projects in the city and its metropolitan area and, occasionally, projects of better quality in the province.

If anyone would like to see more projects from the province (1 hour away from the city), just tell me, I will be glad to post them.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

well, I think that with the metropolitan area is ok!


----------



## GGJ16

*Castelldefels Centre Residential*

- 11 units. 4 floors.

- Location: Carrer Pompeu fabra, 23, Castelldefels.

- Developer: Vioca.

- WEB (spanish): Vioca

*Render​*


----------



## GGJ16

*Balmes 141 Apartments*

- Old building refurbishment and renovation.

- 10 units. 5 floors.

- Location: Carrer Balmes, 141.

- Developer: spirit.

- WEB (english): Lucas Fox

*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Glòries Shopping Centre*

- Renovation of the existing shopping centre facilities.

- 218.000 m2.

- 130 stores.

- Location: Avinguda Diagonal, 208.

- Budget: 140 milion euros.

- Architects: Estudio Mariscal & L35 Arquitectos.

- WEB (english): Les Glòries

*Renders*















*Update 06/11/2017​*


shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Parc Glòries | U/C*

- Official thread: Skyscrapercity

- 24.000 m2.

- 17 floors, 72m.

- Location: Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Tànger.

- Developer: Colonial.

- Architects: Batlle i Roig.

- WEB (english): Colonial

*Renders*



















*Update 06/11/2017*​


shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Glòries 2 Residential | U/C*

- 8367,90 m2. 8 floors.

- 40 public housing units.

- Location: Carrer Bolívia, 33-41.

- Developer: Llar Unió Catalonia SCCL.

- Architects: Argepro.

- WEB (catalan): Argepro

*Render*










*Update 06/11/2017*​


shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*LUXA | T/O*

- 2 x7 floors; 3 basement parking floors.

- 13.035 m2 (Luxa Silver), 6.835 m2 (Luxa Gold).

- Location: Carrer Badajoz / Tànger.

- Developer: Grupo Castellví.

- Architects: Batlle i Roig.

- WEB (english):Luxa

*Render*










*Update 06/11/2017*​


shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Les Cases d'Otger*

- 16 units. 3 x4 floors.

- Location: Carrer Otger 18-26.

- Developer: Salas Serveis Immobiliaris.

- WEB (catalan): Salas Serveis

*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Park Güell for the neighbours*​
> In the year 2022 a hundred years will have passed since the opening of Park Güell to the public and there is the will that when commemorating this centenary, the park is once again a space for neighbours to feel it as their own and reverse the tendency of a tourist icon.
> 
> The executive plan of the Park Güell 2018-2022 is formed specifically for 179 actions and measures that pursue different milestones. In addition to reducing the impact of massification and encouraging community use of spaces, work will be done to improve the mobility of the environment and a new management model will be fostered. During the five years that the implementation of the different actions is expected to last, 24.9 million euros will be allocated.
> 
> *A tourist complaint​*
> The number of visitors to the regulated area of ​​the park has been reduced thanks to the capacity control. As a result of this fact, the rest of the park suffers a massive influx of people who, in order to avoid paying access to the regulated area or by depleting the entrances, remain in the rest of the monumental park area of free access.
> 
> In view of the correlation between the volume of tourist visits and the iconic power of Park Güell as a Barcelona postcard, the City Council considers measures to stop this media image, reduce or eliminate its advertising, increase the fees to record within the enclosure , promote communication campaigns that demonstrate the problem and create a website of the park that provides social, environmental and architectural value, among others.
> 
> *Recovering the park for the neighbourhood*​
> The study carried out at the time of establishing the plan confirms that the increase in visitors to the park has led to the displacement and disappearance of the activities of the residents of the city. Of all the opening hours of the park, only 1% correspond to activities for citizens.
> 
> The recovery of historical activities that formerly took place in the park, the opening of slots for citizen uses or the improvement of the web to adapt it to the needs of the citizens are some of the measures designed to combat the growing feeling of loss of the park by the neighbours.
> 
> For the access to the regulated area there will installed a system of digital readers to save queues and streamline entry of visitors registered in the "Gaudir Més" program.
> 
> *Management and mobility, the other pillars*​
> Beyond investment, park management must also become a key point in addressing the local, scientific and heritage dimensions in a founding management entity that results in a Park Güell council with its own legal personality.
> 
> With regard to mobility, improvements will be made to accessibility, public transport and the environment to facilitate the decongestion of the park's roads and optimize the service.


El Digital (catalan)


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 66 Office Building*

- Renovation and refurbishment of a 1940s warehouse.

- 7430 sqm (80,000 sq ft). 4 floors.

- Location: Carrer Tànger, 66.

- Architects: BuckleyGrayYeoman.

- WEB (english): Architecture Lab

*Before​*







*Renders​*


Homenot said:


> ​


----------



## GGJ16

*Nou Europa Residential | U/C*

- 18 floors.

- Location: Plaça Europa, 18, l'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

- Developer: Aelca.

- WEB (spanish): Aelca

*Render*​







*Update 08/11/2017*​


shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Torre Sivilla*

- Restoration of an old modernista house and construction of a residential building.

- 7 units, 3 floors. House.

- Location: Carrer Mare de Déu Del Pilar, 37, Cardedeu.

- Developer: Residencial Standing Home.

- WEB (spanish): Idealista

*Before*










*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Pallars 371 Residential | U/C*

- 2.266 sqm. 6 floors.

- 12 units.

- Location: Carrer Pallars, 371.

- Developer: Metrovacesa.

- Architects: TDB Arquitectura.

- WEB (english): BIS Structures

*Render​*







*Recent Updates​*








_Source: Tiempo de Hoy_​


----------



## GGJ16

*Sant Miquel Residential*

- 18 units. 3, 2 floors.

- Location: Carrer Vila Cinca, 43, Sabadell.

- Developer: Salas.

- WEB (spanish): Habitaclia

*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Office building in Can Batlló | U/C*

- 32,500 sqm. 14 floors.

- Location: Avinguda de les Corts Catalanes / Avinguda del Carrilet.

- Developer: Corp, Green Clover, S.L.

*Render*










*Update 23/11/2017*​


shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*La Mar Bella School Expansion | Prep*

- 4,000 sqm. 3 floors.

- Location: Plaça Sant Bernat Calbó, 2.

- Developer: Consorci d'Educació de Barcelona.

- Architects: SUMO Arquitectes.

- WEB (catalan): SUMO Arquitectes

*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça de la Gardunya | U/C*

- Urban Redevelopment. New Escola Massana (Arts School) and housing.

- Escola Massana: 11,000 sqm, 5 floors.

- Public Housing: 38 units. 5 floors.

- Private Housing: On Hold.

- Architect: Carme Pinós.

- WEB (english): Carme Pinós

*Renders*



















*Update 24/11/2017*​


shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Célere Sant Feliu Residential*

- 86 units. 2 x 8 floors.

- Location: Carrer Països Catalans / Sant Jaume, Sant Feliu de Llobregat.

- Developer: Vía Célere.

- WEB (spanish): Vía Célere


----------



## GGJ16

*Mercat de Sant Antoni | U/C*

- Restoration of the market built in 1882, designed by Antoni Rovira i Trias.

- The project includes basement floors and the incorporation of the remains of the Baluard de Sant Antoni, a bastion of the 17th century city walls.

- 50,940 sqm.

- Location: Carrer Comte d'Urgell / Tamarit / Comte Borrell / Manso.

- Architects: Gina Barcelona Architects.

- WEB (english): Gina Barcelona

*Renders*



















*Update 24/11/2017*​


shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Milán Building Residential*

- 11 units. 3 floors.

- Location: Carrer Torrent de la Bomba, 44, Sant Cugat del Vallès.

- Developer: On-Viure.

- WEB (english): Idealista

*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Can Llimona*

- Refurbishment of a masia from 1778 later remodelled as a modernist house in 1909.

- Location: Passeig Marià Estrada / Carrer Riera Coma Clara, Alella.

- Architects: Mesura.

- WEB (english): Mesura

*Renders​*


----------



## GGJ16

*Parc Glòries | U/C*

- Official thread: Skyscrapercity

- 24.000 sqm.

- 17 floors, 72m.

- Location: Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Tànger.

- Developer: Colonial.

- Architects: Batlle i Roig.

- WEB (english): Colonial

*Renders*



















*Update 28/11/2017*​


shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Neighbours and entities claim the Hermitage Museum in the Barceloneta​*
> The Association of Neighbours of the Barceloneta and dozens of entities and companies of this neighborhood and the city have expressed their support for the project of locating a sub-site of the Hermitage Museum in Barcelona, ​​in the new Bocana del Port de Barcelona.
> 
> The vice-president of the Association of Neighbours of the Barceloneta, Manel Martínez Vicente, explained that a notification with a manifesto of support for the project of the Hermitage Museum generated by the neighbourhood association and the signatures of the adhered entities, has been sent to the City Council of Barcelona.
> 
> "Faced with the fear that we can make the city lose an important investment both economic and cultural prestige worldwide, we want to get our mayor the voice of a large number of citizens in favour of the said project," said Martínez Vicente .
> 
> The vice president of the AAVV of the Barceloneta explained that in the communication they have registered to the town hall, "we require the mayor to give us an answer about his positioning as a consistory in a clear way and letting him know that a large part of the citizens sees the project as a good opportunity for the city and the surroundings of its location in our neighbuorhood. "
> 
> The promoters of the campaign to support the Hermitage Museum believe that the Barcelona City Council is taking time to "manifest itself clearly in positive" and "specify" the classifications and procedures to carry out the project, and ensured that the Autonomous Port of the city has already expressed its positive assessment.


El Periódico (spanish)


----------



## GGJ16

*Turó Park Residential*

- 5 units. 5 floors.

- Location: Turó Parc.

- Developer: Engel & Völkers.

- WEB (english): Engel & Völkers

*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Bertran 106 Residential*

- 10 units. 4 floors.

- Location: Carrer Bertran, 106-110.

- Developer: Engel & Völkers.

- WEB (english): Engel & Völkers

*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Public tender process for the project to renovate the main hall at Can Batlló​*
> The tendering process to transform the central building at the Can Batlló complex into the Barcelona Municipal Archive is now under way. The archive will bring together all of the city’s documentary collections and ensure their protection, establishing a model which is closer to citizens and offering a revamped programme.
> 
> The move brings together 50 kilometres of documents, 4 million photographs and thousands of graphic and cartographic documents from the 21 municipal archives under one roof as the new Barcelona Municipal Archive, located in the central hall at Can Batlló and planned for 2022.
> 
> The new archive will promote the organisation of exhibitions and informative activities relating to the memory of neighbourhoods, history and culture. The site will also feature multi-purpose spaces for use by the community, to be defined in the months to come.
> 
> The new facility will also back methodological innovation, quality programmes and services and proximity to local residents, becoming a leading international centre to strengthen Barcelona’s image as a city of archives and documentary, photographic and audio-visual heritage.
> 
> *An archive with social and practical value*​
> The central hall at Can Batlló is the only building in the industrial complex listed as a cultural asset of local interest. This implies a degree of complexity in terms of the planned renovation, which will have to strive for the preservation, sustainability, accessibility, functionality and flexibility of the building
> 
> The tendering process for the work will seek to highlight the public interest and social value of the iconic building in the Sants-Montjuïc neighbourhood, as set out in the new law on architecture which came into force in August.
> 
> A panel made up of professionals from the world of architecture, experts in archives and a representative for local residents will form part of the process, which consists of two stages and will be awarded at the end of next summer. The budget for the project is 2.1 million euros.


El Digital (english)


----------



## GGJ16

*N236 Residential*

- 5-6 units. 6 floors.

- Location: Carrer Nàpols, 236.

- Developer: Belcasa.

- WEB (english): N236 Barcelona

*Renders*


























*Before​*








_Source: Google Street View_​


----------



## GGJ16

*Quabit Sant Feliu Residential | U/C*

- 63 units. 2 x 7 floors.

- Location: Carrer Sant Jaume / Sant Gabriel, Sant Feliu de Llobregat.

- Developer: Grupo Quabit.

- WEB (spanish) : Grupo Quabit

*Renders*



















*Update 29/11/2017*


















Source: Grupo Quabit Twitter​


----------



## GGJ16

*Guttmann - La Sagrera Center | T/O*

- New center for the Guttman Institute. Construction of a Personalised Clinical Neuroscience Institute incorporing the most advanced technologies for the diagnosis and treatment of neurological problems and specialist neurorehabilitation.

- 14,500 sqm. 5 floors.

- 50 residential units specially adapted for people with physical disabilities and for the elderly. 

- Location: Avinguda Meridiana / Carrer Garcilaso.

- Architect: Vitaller Arquitectura.

- WEB (english): Guttman

*Render*










*Update 29/11/2017*


----------



## GGJ16

*Camp del Ferro Sports Pavilion | Prep*

- 7,273 sqm. 3 floors.

- Location: Carrer Pare Manyanet, 40.

- Budget: 13.5 milion euros.

- Architects: Barceló Balanzó Arquitectes.

- WEB (english): bbarquitectes

*Renders​*


















*Recent Updates*










Source: Club Pati Congrés Twitter​


----------



## GGJ16

*Civic Center in Sant Martí | Pro*

- New Sant Martí administrative facilities and sociocultural center.

- 4,477 sqm. 6 floors.

- Location: Carrer Alfons el Magnànim / Ferrer Bassa.

- Budget: 8.5 milion euros.

- Architect: Jorge Vidal.

- WEB (catalan): Barcelona City Council

*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Sant Antoni Maria Claret 120 Residential*

- Refurbishment and restoration of an old building.

- 12 units. 6 floors.

- Location: Carrer Sant Antoni Maria Claret, 120.

- Developer: ELIX.

- WEB (english): ELIX

*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Ca L'Alier | U/C*

- Restoration of the historic factory in Poblenou neighborhood. Construction of CISCO's Innovation Center.

- 3000 sqm. 2 floors.

- Location: Carrer Pere IV, 374.

- Developer: BIMSA.

- Architects: A&M Arquitectes.

*Renders​*

























*Update 02/12/2017​*


Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *The new Bicing contract extends the services*​
> The Committee of the Whole to be held on Tuesday, December 5, will vote on the proposal to award the new Bicing contract to the temporary union of companies formed by Cespa and PBSC, under the name "Pedalem Barcelona", which has been the one that has obtained the best overall score in the overall technical and economic assessment of the six applications submitted.
> 
> In case of approval, fifteen more days will have to elapse from the official publication until the signature of the Bicing contract for the next ten years.
> 
> The award of this new contract is part of the municipal strategy to promote sustainable mobility, especially the use of bicycles. The Urban Mobility Plan 2013-2018 includes the extension of the bike lane network, in more than 80 kilometers, 20 of which will be in operation before the end of the year.
> 
> The mechanical bicycle proposal of "Pedalem Barcelona" stands out for a new design and better features, such as a lighter aluminum frame, drum brakes on the front wheel and disc on the rear, 26-inch wheels and a better system of illumination. In addition, the number of electric bikes will be tripled, from 300 to 1,000 units, with the corresponding increase in the number of mixed stations.
> 
> There are also new developments that will result in user service, such as the advance booking of five minutes, of the bicycle, differentiated tariff systems depending on whether it is annual or for occasional use, or improvements in the bike delivery service at the stations.


El Digital (spanish)


----------



## GGJ16

*Cruise Terminal E*

Location : Moll Adossat, Port of Barcelona.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 12.500 sqm.

Height : 2 floors.

Budget : More than 30 milion euros.

Developer : Carnival Corporation & plc.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.


*Update 02/12/2017*



SEIM said:


> Source: Sr_JOF l twitter



*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Parc Glòries*

Official thread : Skyscrapercity

Location : Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Tànger.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 24.000 sqm.

Height : 72m. 17 floors.

Budget : 77 milion euros.

Developer : Colonial.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Colonial


*Update 03/12/2017*



Homenot said:


>



*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 66 Office Building*

Project description : Renovation and refurbishment of a warehouse from 1940s.

Location : Carrer Tànger, 66.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 7430 sqm (80,000 sq ft).

Height : 4 floors.

Architects : BuckleyGrayYeoman.

WEB (english): Architecture Lab


*Update 03/12/2017*



Homenot said:


>



*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*WIP Office Building *

Location : Carrer Ciutat de Granada, 121.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface 4,400 sqm.

Height : 24.62 m. 5 floors.

Developer : Grupo Castellví.

WEB (english): Grupo Castellví


*Update 03/12/2017*



Homenot said:


>



*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Pearson Garden*

Project description : Construction of 3 exclusive houses in Pedralbes neighborhood.

Location : Avinguda Pearson.

Satus : Property sales.

House/Plot Surface : 996 / 2,681 sqm; 884 / 2,486 sqm; 731 / 2,016 sqm.

Height : 3 x 5 floors.

Developer : Engel & Völkers.

WEB (english): Engel & Völkers


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*The Barcelona Edition Hotel*

Project description : 100 rooms luxury hotel. Old building refurbishment.

Location : Avinguda Francesc Cambó, 14. Next to Mercat de Santa Caterina and close to the cathedral.

Status : Near Completion.

Height : 10 floors.

Developer : Edition Hotels (Marriott International, Inc).

Architects : OAB

WEB (english): Ferrater


*Update 04/12/2017*



shelterbcn said:


>



*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*LUXA*

Location : Carrer Badajoz / Tànger.

Status : Near Completion.

Surface : 13,035 sqm (Luxa Silver), 6,835 sqm (Luxa Gold).

Height : 2 x 7 floors.

Developer : Grupo Castellví.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english):Luxa


*Update 03/12/2017*



Homenot said:


>



*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Seat will build an automated logistics center in Martorell*​
> Seat will build an automated logistics center at the Martorell plant in Barcelona, ​​where it will store components, with a total capacity of 119,000 containers and a maximum height of 43.7 meters. This will make it the highest warehouse in Spain, according to what the company said on Monday in a statement.
> 
> It is expected that the construction works of this installation, which will become the pillar of the Seat Logistics Center of the Martorell factory, will end in the last quarter of 2018.
> 
> The vice president of automotive production, Andreas Tostmann, stressed that the implementation of this new 100% automated logistics center "shows that Seat is a reference company in all areas of industry 4.0."
> 
> The new warehouse of Seat will have a total area of ​​5,700 square meters and will be divided into two facilities.
> 
> The first, 43.7 meters high, will move up to 500 containers per hour, will be distributed in seven corridors and will have a capacity of 24,000 containers, and the second, of 21 meters, will have five corridors, will accommodate more than 95,000 boxes and you will be able to move 1,100 per hour.


Via Empresa (catalan)


----------



## cilindr0

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## GGJ16

*Administrative District of Generalitat*

Project Description : New centralized administration offices for the Generalitat de Catalunya (Catalonia's government).

Status : Under Construction.

Location : Carrer del Foc / Urani.

Surface : 68,794 sqm.

Height : 2 x 6 floors.

Developer : Hines.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): BIS Structures 


*Update 05/12/2017*



Homenot said:


>



*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *The transformation of the Deutsche Bank Tower into luxury apartments is underway*​
> The firm KKH Capital Group and the Perella Weinberg Real Estate Fund II LP fund have begun the rehabilitation of the old Deutsche Bank building located on Passeig de Gràcia in Barcelona, a 20-storey tower destined for luxury homes that is expected to be ready early 2020.
> 
> Work of the architectural studio of Carles Ferrater, the architectural project will create a passage between Passeig de Gràcia and the Church of Nostra Senyora de Pompeia, which will differentiate the buildings located at number 109 and 111 of this Barcelona artery.
> 
> The building of number 109 of Passeig de Gràcia will host the future Casa Seat and will have five floors, while the number 111 will have retail area on the base floor and 34 residential units of about 200 sqm on average, which they will go on sale.
> 
> In a statement, KKH Capital Group details that the homes will have services such as concierge, security, maintenance, cleaning and support staff, tasks for which the community of owners will hire a team of about 20 people.
> 
> In addition to the private parking, the building will offer first class community spaces such as a gym, a spa, swimming pools, meeting rooms and a communal terrace, among others.
> 
> The architectural project has been designed in compliance with international specifications in the areas of sustainability and energy efficiency and aims to obtain LEED Gold certification.
> 
> KKH Property Investors, owned by KKH Capital Group and the Perella Weinberg Real Estate Fund II LP, bought the former Deutsche Tower for more than 90 million euros in 2014 with the initial goal of converting it into a luxury hotel, although it later changed the plans, before the hotel moratorium of the Barcelona City Council.


La Vanguardia (spanish)


----------



## GGJ16

*Nou Eixample Mar Residential*

Location : Rambla Lluís Companys / Carrer Pere Jacas, Vilanova i la Geltrú.

Status : Under Construction.

Height : 8 , 6 floors.

Units : 88.

Developer : Aedas Homes.

WEB (spanish): Aedas Homes


*Recent Updates*









_Source: DV Digital_


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

Here is a little compilation of new green and public spaces; small but important projects that improve the neighbours welfare, something that was overlooked in recent years. These projects are part of the actions taken after the approval of many Neighbourhood Plans.

*Avinguda Can Mercet revamp*



















*Escalators in Teixonera neighbourhood*










*Remodelation of Maria Mercè Marçal Gardens*



















*Hilari Salvadó Square reurbanization*










*Carrer Pere IV pacification*



















*New pedestrian access to Ciutat Cooperativa neighbourhood in Sant Boi de Llobregat*


----------



## CB31

^^ Really nice green and public spaces projects. :applause:


----------



## GGJ16

*Avenir 61 Residential*

Location : Carrer de l'Avenir, 61.

Status : Complete. The telephone cables on the base floor look like a temporary solution.

Height : 3 floors.

Units : 6.

Developer : Núñez i Navarro.

WEB (english) : Núñez i Navarro


----------



## GGJ16

*Volpelleres Residential*

Location : Carrer Benet Cortada, 2-8, Sant Cugat del Vallès.

Status : Proposal.

Height : 3 x 5 floors.

Surface : 20,753 sqm.

Units : 81.

Developer : Solvia.

Architects : BCA.

WEB (english) : BIS Structures


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça de Josep M. Folch i Torres*

Project description : Reurbanization of a square in the Raval neighborhood, long awaited by the neighbors.

Status : Near Completion.

Surface : 6072 sqm.

Budget : 2,577,000 euros.

WEB (catalan): El Digital


*Update 13/12/2017*



shelterbcn said:


>



*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Praktik Hotel in Drassanes*

Location : Carrer del Portal de Santa Madrona / Peracamps.

Status : Stand By.

Height : 10, 5 floors.

Rooms : 200.

Category : 5 stars.

Budget : 23 milion euros.

Developer : Praktik Hotels.

Architects : OAB.


*Update 13/12/2017*



> *Admitted the complaint of the developers of the luxury hotel of Drassanes against the City Council*​
> The deputy mayor of Urbanism, Janet Sanz, will declare in courts in January to the judge who instructs the complaint filed against the Barcelona City Council by the developers of the luxury hotel in Drassanes for the suspension of their license.
> 
> Sanz has reported this with a post on Facebook and a message on Twitter in which she says she wants to "explain with total transparency how we are managing this case" and that "it is an example of effort to preserve the general interest."


La Vanguardia (spanish)​










*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*SJD Pediatric Cancer Center Barcelona*

Project Description : New pediatric oncology center of Sant Joan de Déu Hospital. It will be the largest in Europe of its kind. The project will be funded by donations of Sant Joan de Déu-Barcelona Children’s Hospital, the Leo Messi Foundation, the FC Barcelona Foundation and the IESE Business School campaign #ParaLosValientes (For The Brave)

Location : Avinguda Esplugues / Carrer Santa Rosa.

Status : Approved.

Surface : 8,400 sqm.

Height : 4 floors.

Budget : 30 milion euros (currently raised 14.5 milion).

Developer : Sant Joan de Déu Hospital Barcelona.

Architects : Pine Arq.

WEB (english) : SJD Hospital Barcelona


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Invesco buys Mango's offices in Barcelona for 100 million euros*​
> Invesco closes one of the operations that will help the office business in Spain to recover before the end of the year. The British real estate group has bought the facilities that the Mango fashion distribution group has in Palau de Plegamans, in Barcelona, ​​for more than 100 million euros.
> 
> According to sources familiar with the operation, the transaction affects the facilities called Hangar 1 and Hangar 2, with a total more than 150,000 square meters on which a pre-agreement has been reached for Invesco to buy them.
> 
> Mango has carried out this operation under the formula sale & leasebak, which means that the group sells but will continue to occupy the facilities for a certain period. According to the signed agreement, Mango will be able to be a tenant of the offices for thirty years, while Invesco Real Estate will achieve a return on assets of around 5%.
> 
> In these 150,000 square meters there are the offices, the Mango headquarters and the fashion group's design center, the second in Spain behind Inditex. More than 2,000 people work at the Hangar and it is the first Mango operating center in the world, according to El Confidencial.
> 
> Invesco Real Estate currently has about 65,000 million dollars in assets under management through 21 offices around the world. This new acquisition is incorporated into the European portfolio of more than 130 assets in thirteen countries, valued at around 9,000 million dollars.


Eje Prime (spanish)


----------



## GGJ16

*Estel Place*

Project Description : Renovation of Edifici Estel, former headquarters of Telefonica in Barcelona. It was completed in 1975.

Location : Avinguda Roma, 81.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 72,000 sqm. 

Height : 14 floors.

Residential Units : 300.

Developer : Platinum Estates.

Architects : GCA Architects.

WEB (english) : GCA Arq


*Render*











*Before*











*Update 02/03/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Public Elderly Housing in Eixample*

Location : Carrer Viladomat, 142.

Status : Site Preparation.

Surface : 5,678 sqm.

Height : 8 floors.

Residential Units : 47.

Architect : Jordi Roig.


*Renders*





























*Update 02/03/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Institut Viladomat (Secondary School)*

Location : Carrer Consell de Cent, 148.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 4,700 sqm.

Height : 5 floors.

Budget: 4.5 milion euros.

Developer : Infraestructures.cat, Generallitat de Catalunya.

Architects : TAC Arquitectes.

WEB (english) : TAC Arquitectes


*Renders*





























*Update 02/03/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Célere Diagonal Port Residential*

Location : Avinguda Eduard Maristany / Carrer Francesc de Borja Moll.

Status : Under Construction.

Height : 2 x 17 floors.

Residential Units : 143.

Developer : Vía Célere.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english) : Vía Célere


*Renders*




















*Update 03/03/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Ca L'Alier*

Project Description : Restoration of the historic factory in Poblenou neighborhood. Construction of CISCO's Innovation Center.

Location : Carrer Pere IV, 374.

Status : Near Completion.

Surface : 3,000 sqm. 

Height : 2 floors.

Developer : BIMSA.

Architects : A&M Arquitectes.


*Render*











*Update 03/03/2018*



NeoYojimbo said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Passeig de Sant Joan 164 Residential*

Project Description : Renovation of a building from 1926. Construction of 3 additional floors.

Location : Passeig de Sant Joan, 164.

Status : Under Construction.

Height : 7 floors.

Residential Units : 12.

Developer : Coldwell Banker.

WEB (english): Idealista


*Renders*






































*Before*









_Source : Google Street View_


----------



## GGJ16

*Johan Cruyff Stadium*

Location : Ciutat Esportiva Joan Gamper, Sant Joan Despí.

Status : Under Construction.

Seats : 6,000.

Budget : 12 million euros.

Developer : Futbol Club Barcelona.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): FC Barcelona


*Renders*
















*Update 04/03/2018*



jordiq said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Can Bellet Residential*

Location : Avinguda de Can Bellet / Carrer d'Avel·lina Casadeval, Sant Cugat del Vallès.

Status : Under Construction.

Height : 2 x 5 floors.

Residential Units : 67.

Developer : Solvia.

WEB (spanish) : Solvia


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Office building in Can Batlló*

Location : Avinguda de les Corts Catalanes / Avinguda del Carrilet.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 32,500 sqm.

Height : 14 floors.

Developer : Corp, Green Clover S.L.


*Render*











*Update 23/11/2017*


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça Europa 38 Homes*

Location : Plaça Europa, 38, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status : Site Preparation.

Height : 19 floors.

Residential Units : 91.

Developer : Neinor Homes.

WEB (english) : CBRE


*Renders*
















*Update 06/03/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*EMAV Can Batlló*

Project DEescription : Restoration and refurbishment of Nave 7 of Can Batlló industrial complex (1878). Construction of the new centre for the School of Audiovisual Media (EMAV).

Location : Gran Via de les Corts Catalanes, 159.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 5,460 sqm.

Height : 2 floors.

Budget : 12.4 milion euros.

Developer : Barcelona City Council.

Architects : JAAS.

WEB (english): JAAS


*Renders*





























*Update 06/03/2017*


----------



## GGJ16

*Nou Europa Residential*

Location : Plaça Europa, 18, l'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status : Topped Out.

Height : 18 floors.

Developer : Aelca.

WEB (spanish): Aelca


*Render*











*Update 06/03/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Célere Magòria Residential*

Location : Gran Vía de les Corts Catalanes, 191-203.

Status : Near Completion.

Height : 14, 13, 12 floors.

Residential Units : 184 units.

Developer : Vía Célere.

WEB (english): Vía Célere


*Render*











*Update 06/03/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça Europa 114 Residential*

Location : Plaça Europa, 114, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status : Under Construction.

Height : 19 floors.

Developer : La Llave De Oro.

WEB (english): La Llave de Oro


*Render*











*Update 06/03/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*EasyHotel Barcelona*

Location : Avinguda Gran Via / Carrer Bacardí, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status : Topped Out.

Surface : 7.567 sqm.

Height : 10 floors.

Rooms : 204.

Developer : Easyhotel PLC.

Architects : Corada Figueras.


*Render*











*Update 06/03/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Gran Via Terraces*

Location : Gran Via de les Corts Catalanes, 201.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 5,560 sqm.

Height : 10 floors.

Residential Units : 31.

Developer : Premier.

WEB (spanish) : Premier Inmobiliaria


*Render*











*Update 06/03/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Marina Vela*

Location : Passeig de Joan de Borbó, 103.

Status : Under Construction.

Capacity 136 mooring for ships from 15m on. 222 vessels automated dry dock.

WEB (english):Marina Vela


*Renders*





























*Update 07/03/2018*



SEIM said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Magòria, a new pole of social, health, sports and housing facilities*
> 
> Magoria will become a new pole of social, health, sports and housing facilities in the neighborhood of La Bordeta, with the construction of a social healthcare facility, a residential building and the recovery of the historic soccer field, between other actions.
> 
> The transformation, which will be a reality starting in 2022, will give continuity the one that began in the neighboring enclosure of Can Batlló, in which 64 million euros will be invested during this mandate. Next Monday the proposal for the management of these new equipment is presented in the neighborhood. The information session will take place at 6.30 pm at the Auditorium of Can Batlló.


Info Barcelona









_Source : La Vanguardia_


----------



## GGJ16

*Célere Diagonal Port Residential*

Location : Avinguda Eduard Maristany / Carrer Francesc de Borja Moll.

Status : Under Construction.

Height : 2 x 17 floors.

Residential Units : 143.

Developer : Vía Célere.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english) : Vía Célere


*Renders*




















*Update 09/03/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*UPC Campus Diagonal-Besòs Student Residence*

Location : Campus Diagonal-Besòs.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : +6000 sqm.

Height : 8 floors.

Rooms : 300.

Budget : 14 milion euros.

Developer : LIFE.

Architecs : POLO & MDBA.

WEB (english): mdbarchitects


*Renders*





























*Update 09/03/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Parc Glòries*

Official thread : Skyscrapercity

Location : Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Tànger.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 24,000 sqm.

Height : 72m. 17 floors.

Budget : 77 milion euros.

Developer : Colonial.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Colonial


*Renders*




















*Update 09/03/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*The Barcelona Edition Hotel*

Project description : 100 rooms luxury hotel. Old building refurbishment.

Location : Avinguda Francesc Cambó, 14.

Status : Near Completion.

Height : 10 floors.

Developer : Edition Hotels (Marriott International, Inc).

Architects : OAB.

WEB (english): Ferrater


*Render*











*Update 10/03/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça de la Gardunya Housing*

Location : Plaça de la Gardunya.

Status : Topped Out.

Height : 2 x 5 floors.

Public Housing : 38 units.

Private Housing : On Hold.

Architect : Carme Pinós.

WEB (english): Carme Pinós


*Renders*




















*Update 10/03/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Social Housing Residential in [email protected] District*

Location : Plaça Dolors Piera.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 10,104 sqm.

Height : 12 floors.

Residential Units : 68.

Developer : PMHB.

Architects : BAAS Arquitectura.

WEB (english) : Jordi Badia


*Render*











*Update 10/03/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Hexagon Glòries*

Location : Carrer Sancho de Ávila, 47.

Status : Site Preparation.

Surface : 14,692 sqm.

Height : 9 floors.

Developer : JLL.

WEB (spanish) : JLL


*Renders*






































*Update 10/03/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 66 Office Building*

Project description : Renovation and refurbishment of a warehouse from 1940s.

Location : Carrer Tànger, 66.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 7430 sqm (80,000 sq ft).

Height : 4 floors.

Developer : UK & European.

Architects : BuckleyGrayYeoman.

WEB (english): Architecture Lab


*Render*











*Update 09/03/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

News



> *The rehabilitation of the old mental institute church of Nou Barris will end in 2019*
> 
> The City Council of Barcelona will rehabilitate the church of Sant Rafael, located in the former Mental Institute of Santa Creu de Nou Barris, today the district's headquarters. Unused for 30 years, it is highly degraded and has had to be secured with nets and closed with fences around the perimeter. The works will begin in the second quarter 2018, will last about eight months and will have a budget of 1.7 million euros.
> 
> The action consists in the structural consolidation and the rehabilitation of the facades and the roof of the building, with the aim of recovering a patrimonial good of the district. The building will continue to be municipal property, but its use will be ceded to the Archbishopric of Barcelona, ​​which will be responsible for the internal works of the building and the construction of an annex.
> 
> Once conditioned, the building will host the parish of Sant Rafael, which currently occupies a very small and precarious building in a small square located at a short distance. The annex will allow them to have parish offices and will not lead to a decrease in public space because it will take advantage of the unevenness of the rear facade and generate a square on its roof.
> 
> In the reform of the facades it is proposed to recover to a large extent the original image, applying a new coating of lime as the existing in the building. The roofs will be consolidated renewing them in whole or in part, according to their state of preservation, and always maintaining or diminishing the state of the loads of the church, which came into operation at the end of the 19th century along with the rest of the asylum. Other spaces were preserved from the premises of the old mental institute, converted into the district headquarters and the Nou Barris library.


La Vanguardia (spanish)


----------



## GGJ16

*[email protected]*

Location : Carrer Pallars / Llacuna.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 36,000 sqm.

Height : 10, 2 x 5 floors.

Developer : Barcelonesa de Inmuebles.

Architects : GCA Architects.

WEB (english) : GCA Arq


*Render*











*Update 09/03/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Illa Residential*

Proposal for the construction of Public Housing and Sports Facilities in Vil·la Olímpica (Olympic Village), right next to Ciutadella Park.

Location : Carrer Villena / Ramon Trias Fargas.

Architects : C89 Arquitectura


----------



## Arislu

en estos diseños se inspiraron para hacer la villa olímpica de buenos aires


----------



## Arislu

claro que los resultados distan mucho


----------



## GGJ16

Arislu said:


> en estos diseños se inspiraron para hacer la villa olímpica de buenos aires


SPA : La propuesta que he colgado anteriormente se ubica en una parcela sin urbanizar en el barrio, pero no tiene nada que ver con los residenciales de los Juegos Olímpicos del 1992  Me hace gracia que en Buenos Aires se haya seguido un modelo parecido al Eixample de Barcelona :lol: Por qué razón se ha hecho así ?

ENG : The proposal I posted before relates to an unused site in the neighbourhood, but has nothing to do with the residential buildings from 1992 Olympic Games. It's fun that in Buenos Aires they've followed a similar urban plan to the Eixample of Barcelona :lol: What's the reason behind this ?


----------



## GGJ16

*Viladecans The Style Outlets*

Location : Carretera de la Vila, 90, Viladecans.

Status : Completed.

Surface : 50,277 sqm total. 26,500 sqm retail.

Stores : +100.

Developer : The Style Outlets.

Architects : Batlle i Roig, Joan Roig Duran - Arquitectes.

WEB (english) : Batlle i Roig


----------



## GGJ16

*Administrative District of Generalitat*

Project Description : New centralized administration offices for the Generalitat de Catalunya (Catalonia's government).

Status : Topped Out.

Location : Carrer del Foc / Urani.

Surface : 68,794 sqm.

Height : 2 x 6 floors.

Developer : Hines.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): BIS Structures 


*Renders*















































*Update 15/03/2018*



cilindr0 said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Office Building in [email protected] District*

Location : Carrer Pallars / Passatge del Caminal.

Status : Demolition.

Surface : 9,200 sqm.

Developer : Emesa Corporación Empresarial.

Architects : BAAS Arquitectura, proposal contest winner.


*Render*











*Recent Updates*


----------



## GGJ16

*Beethoven Building*

Project Description : Refurbishment of an office building built in 1971.

Location : Avinguda Diagonal, 618.

Status : Completed.

Surface : 6,800 sqm.

Height : 8 floors.

Developer : Grupo Catalán.

WEB (spanish): Fotocasa


*Renders*




















*Before*











*Update 18/03/2018*



SEIM said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Works come back to Glòries to finish the tunnels and the square
> *
> The works will return next week to Glòries after being paused for a year. The works will be done simultaneously in the tunnel to bury the Gran Via, and its extension to the Rambla del Poblenou, and the construction of the first phase of Canopy park. 11 months ago, in an unpublished decision, the mayor, Ada Colau, terminated the contract with the builders for the delays, technical discrepancies and surcharges that were accumulated to the work. The tunnel works will last for two and a half years. The park will be finished before the elections.
> 
> During the year of paralysis of the biggest works that are underway in Barcelona, ​​there has been a new bidding, but cut into five lots to avoid repeating the large losses in the economic offers of the builders. Now there are ten companies that will have to deal with the most complex work they need to do: excavate the tunnel at a depth of up to 29 meters because it passes below three other train and metro galleries. The forecast is 32 months to open the tunnel, that is, during the first quarter of 2021.


El País (catalan)


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Tropical Beach Club*

Project Description : Facade renovation and refurbishment of the beach hotel.

Location : Carrer dels Tellinaires / Arenys, Gavà.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 3,371 sqm.

Height : 2 floors.

Rooms : 14.

Budget : 6 milion euros.

Developer : Black Yard, SA.

Architects : AIA Arquitectura.

AIA Arquitectura


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

Pacification of Carrer Conxita Supervia, part of the future superblock in Les Corts.




























_Source: Hercal Diggers_


----------



## GGJ16

Today's News



> *Public schools will be painted every six years*
> 
> The program has been designed with the aim of establishing specific chromatic parameters that will be applied to all the centers where it is acted, to avoid the strident colors commonly associated with children's spaces and to give prominence to materials, textures and the use of natural and artificial light to accentuate the serenity and the comfort of the spaces.
> 
> Each center has been offered a warm, homely and calm chromatic range that provides comfort and well-being.
> 
> With this objective, Barcelona City Council will invest 3 million euros annually to the Barcelona Education Consortium, which will allow to paint thirty centers every year. Until now, 32 schools have been painted, and in 2018 it is planned to paint 25 centers, and 35 more in 2019. The goal is not to spend more than six years before all primary, special education schools and institutes are repainted.
> 
> The idea of ​​this program is to set criteria to improve the coatings and paintings of public schools to ensure that the city centers have the highest possible space quality and that this quality is maintained in the future.
> 
> This is the number of schools that have been painted during the years 2016 and 2017 and that will be painted this year and next year:
> 
> District: centers painted during 2017 - forecast for 2018 - forecast for 2019
> 
> Ciutat Vella: 2-4-2
> L'Eixample: 2-3-1
> Sants-Montjuïc: 1 (2016) - 5-4-5
> Les Corts: 1-1-2
> Sarrià - Sant Gervasi: 4-1-1
> Gràcia: 1 (2016) - 2-3-3
> Horta-Guinardó: 1 (2016) - 4-4-3
> Nou Barris: 5-1-6
> Sant Andreu: 4-2-4
> Sant Martí: 3-2-8


Info Barcelona (catalan)


----------



## GGJ16

*Office Building in Can Batlló | Sants-Montjuic*

Location : Avinguda de les Corts Catalanes / Avinguda del Carrilet.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 32,500 sqm.

Height : 14 floors.

Developer : Promuobra, Corp.


*Render*











*Update 10/04/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça Europa 38 Homes | Metro Area*

Location : Plaça Europa, 38, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status : Site Preparation.

Height : 19 floors.

Residential Units : 91.

Developer : Neinor Homes.

WEB (english) : CBRE


*Renders*
















*Update 10/04/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Diputació | Sants-Montjuic*

Location : Carrer de la Creu Coberta / Diputació (currently under construction).

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 7,630 sqm.

Height : 9 floors.

Rooms : 152. 3 stars.

Architects : bxd arquitectura.

WEB (english) : bxd arquitectura


*New Renders*






































*Previous Design*


----------



## GGJ16

Renovation proposal of Passatge Sert in Ciutat Vella, by Josep Ferrando Architecture.

CGArchitect


----------



## GGJ16

*Célere Magòria Residential | Sants-Montjuic*

Location : Gran Vía de les Corts Catalanes, 191-203.

Status : Near Completion.

Height : 14, 13, 12 floors.

Residential Units : 184 units.

Developer : Vía Célere.

WEB (english): Vía Célere


*Render*











*Update 10/04/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça Europa 114 Residential | Metro Area*

Location : Plaça Europa, 114, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status : Under Construction.

Height : 19 floors.

Developer : La Llave de Oro.

WEB (english): La Llave de Oro


*Render*











*Update 10/04/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*EMAV Can Batlló | Sants-Montjuic*

Project DEescription : Restoration and refurbishment of Nave 7 of Can Batlló industrial complex (1878). Construction of the new centre for the School of Audiovisual Media (EMAV).

Location : Gran Via de les Corts Catalanes, 159.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 5,460 sqm.

Height : 2 floors.

Budget : 12.4 milion euros.

Developer : Barcelona City Council.

Architects : JAAS.

WEB (english): JAAS


*Renders*





























*Update 10/04/2017*


----------



## wakka12

That is really nice 
I wonder if modern architects ever get a bit embarassed that old industrial factors built by labourers with no architectural training who put very little thought into the design build nicer looking buildings than they do in 2018


----------



## GGJ16

wakka12 said:


> That is really nice
> I wonder if modern architects ever get a bit embarassed that old industrial factors built by labourers with no architectural training who put very little thought into the design build nicer looking buildings than they do in 2018


Industrial factories like Can Batlló were built by insanely rich families that decided to invest a lot of money on (mainly) textile production, building great factory complexs and sometimes even very beautiful factories that can be found all around Barcelona and its metropolitan area. Modernisme (catalan Art Nouveau) also played a big role in the design of these buildings. Can Batlló was not the case, but there are great examples like the "Colònia Güell" or the "Vapor Aymerich, Amat i Jover".

In the other hand, the current architects in Barcelona almost always run on low budgets, mainly due to the developers' will to maximize their investment, getting dull or plain ugly designs as a result.


----------



## GGJ16

*Parc Glòries | [email protected] District*

Official thread : Skyscrapercity

Location : Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Tànger.

Status : Topped Out.

Surface : 24,000 sqm.

Height : 72m. 17 floors.

Budget : 77 milion euros.

Developer : Colonial.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Colonial


*Renders*




















*Update 10/04/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Els Jardins de Can Mercader | Metro Area*

Location : Avinguda del Parc de Can Mercader / Passatge dels Alps, Cornellà de Llobregat.

Status : Property Sales.

Height : 8 floors.

Residential Units : 47.

Developer : ARC Homes.

WEB (spanish) : Els Jardins de Can Mercader


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Meridia Offices | [email protected] District*

Location : Avinguda Icària / Carrer Badajoz - Àvila.

Status : Demolition.

Height : 13, 7 floors.

Developer : Meridia Capital.

Architects : GCA Architects.

WEB (english) : GCA Arq


*Renders*




















*Update 10/04/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## systema magicum

^^ Wow! Great concept!


----------



## GGJ16

News



> *City agreement for the approval of the urban plan that will make the Espai Barça possible*
> 
> An agreement has been reached with the city to go ahead with the urban restructuring plan around the FC Barcelona premises. The Barcelona City Council Governing Board has issued the green light to provisionally accept a Modification to the General Metropolitan Plan (MPGM), thereby making the future Espai Barça possible, and generating a more public space that’s more open to the neighbourhood.
> 
> The Mayoress of Barcelona, Ada Colau, the president of FC Barcelona, Josep Maria Bartomeu, and the representatives of the municipal groups supporting the proposal, the president of the Grup Municipal Demòcrata, Xavier Trias; of Ciutadans, Carina Mejías; of ERC, Alfred Bosch; of PSC, Jaume Collboni; of PP, Alberto Fernández, and the independent governor Gerard Ardanuy, have presented this agreement at an event held in the Saló de Cròniques at Barcelona City Hall, which was also attended by the assistant to the mayor for Ecology, Urban Planning and Mobility, Janet Sanz, and the club’s commissioner for the Espai Barça, Jordi Moix.
> 
> With such broad consensus, the proposed MPGM will now go to the Plenary Session of the Municipal Council in April to receive its final go-ahead, before definitive approval by the Barcelona Subcommission for Urban Planning, a body associated to the Catalan Government, or Generalitat.


F.C. Barcelona (english)































> *The Ronda Litoral will have two levels and will occupy land of the port*
> 
> [...] In this case, however, it is an infrastructure for which the city has been fighting for almost 10 years: the extension of the Ronda Litoral. It was already said that it would be done. The news is that the project defending the city will be taken as good, that is, maintaining the viaduct between the Zona Franca and Morrot for more city traffic - including public transport and who knows if the bicycle too - and creating four lanes at ground level, in port land, for fast lanes.
> 
> In order to move from one project to another, the port must take over the transfer of the Morrot railway station, which was one of the most controversial points of the plan. Saved this stumbling block (the municipality already said it was not willing to pay the more than 40 million euros provided for it), the Ronda may occupy port land without posing any problem for this infrastructure, which is enough with its constant extensions and improvements in accesses, both roads and railways.


El Periódico (spanish)






















> *Fomento announces that Sant Andreu station will be completed in 2020*
> 
> Iñigo de la Serna has announced the beggining of works on the accesses to the station of Sagrera and has advanced that the Government has rescinded the project contract for the terminal of Sant Andreu Comtal, which expects to bid again in summer to be completed, together with the rest of the infrastructure, in 2020.
> 
> After assuming a "slight delay", he has announced the beginning of the works of the accesses to the station, has assured that the works of the collector of Prim are very advanced and has calculated that to the package of pending works (leaving aside the urbanization of the environment and the future bus station) has an investment of approximately 847 million euros.
> 
> De la Serna has confirmed that the completion date is maintained in 2020. That includes, says the Government, the station of Sant Andreu Comtal.


El Periódico (spanish)


----------



## GGJ16

*Dolors Piera Public Housing | [email protected] District*

Location : Plaça Dolors Piera.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 10,104 sqm.

Height : 12 floors.

Residential Units : 68.

Developer : PMHB.

Architects : BAAS Arquitectura.

WEB (english) : BAAS


*Render*











*Update 10/04/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*[email protected] | [email protected] District*

Location : Carrer Pallars / Llacuna.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 36,000 sqm.

Height : 10, 2 x 5 floors.

Developer : Barcelonesa de Inmuebles.

Architects : GCA Architects.

WEB (english) : GCA Arq


*Render*











*Update 10/04/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*La Xarxaire Co-op Housing | Barceloneta*

Location : Passeig Joan de Borbó, 11.

Status : Site Preparation.

Surface : 700 sqm.

Height : 6 floors.

Residential Units : 8.

Developer : La Xarxaire SCCL.

WEB (catalan) : La Xarxaire Facebook Page


*Render*











*Update 12/04/2018*









_Source : Betevé_


----------



## GGJ16

News



> *Emesa shakes the 'real estate': 100 million euros in new projects until 2023*
> 
> Emesa recently acquired 37,000 square meters in Finestrelles, a newly developed area that will include offices, a residential area and a commercial area. The project in which Emesa participates is a promotion of 90,000 square meters of offices, in which it has invested 80 million euros and expects it to be fully operational by 2023 (works will begin in 2020).


Eje Prime (spanish)

The 2 projects mentioned in this abstract may apply to the buildings marked in red, part of the Porta Barcelona project (formerly known as Pla Caufec). This includes 6 office buildings of 6 floors each, and 2 towers of 22 floors and 98 m tall.


----------



## GGJ16

*Cosme Toda Residential | Metro Area*

Location : Carrer d'Enric Prat de la Riba, 64, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status : Proposal.

Height : 3x 14, 3x 9 floors.

Residential Units : 360.

Developer : Stoneweg Living.

Architects : OUA.

WEB (english) : OUA


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Morales Residential | Les Corts*

Project Description : Renovation of an old warehouse. Restoration of the facades from the early XX Century.

Location : Carrer Morales, 32.

Status : Under Construction.

Height : 2x 3 floors.

Residential Units : 2.

Developer : AAA Barcelona.

WEB : AAA Barcelona


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Office Building | [email protected] District*

Location : Carrer Pallars / Roc Boronat.

Status : Demolition.

Surface : 13,500 sqm.

Height : 8 floors.

Developer : Emesa Corporación Empresarial.

Architects : BAAS Arquitectura.

WEB (english) : BAAS


*New Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Johan Cruyff Stadium | Metro Area*

Location : Ciutat Esportiva Joan Gamper, Sant Joan Despí.

Status : Under Construction.

Seats : 6,000.

Budget : 12 million euros.

Developer : Futbol Club Barcelona.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): FC Barcelona


*Renders*




















































*Update 14/04/2018*



jordiq said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Dolors Aleu Student Residence | Les Corts*

Location : Carrer Pau Gargallo, 30.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 20,000 sqm.

Height : 13 floors.

Rooms : 520.

Budget : 30 milion euros.

Developer : University of Barcelona & Nexo Residencias.

Architects : BCA.

WEB (english): BCA Arq


*Renders*




















*Update 16/04/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Diputació | Sants-Montjuic*

Location : Carrer de la Creu Coberta / Diputació (currently under construction).

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 7,630 sqm.

Height : 9 floors.

Rooms : 152. 3 stars.

Architects : bxd arquitectura.

WEB (english) : bxd arquitectura


*Render*











*Update 17/04/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

Hotel proposal located in the [email protected] District. Design by b720 Fermín Vázquez Arquitectos.



VentBlanc said:


> Instagram


----------



## GGJ16

*The Student Housing Company Residence | Sants-Montjuic*

Location : Carrer Viriat, 37.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 16,000 sqm.

Height : 54m. 16 floors.

Developer : Knigthsbridge.

Architects : BCA.

WEB (english) : BCA Arq / BIS Structures


*Renders*




















*Update 17/04/2018*

There are structure changes from the render at base level. Let's see how it will turn out.


----------



## GGJ16

*Institut Viladomat (Secondary School) | Eixample*

Location : Carrer Consell de Cent, 148.

Status : Topped Out.

Surface : 4,700 sqm.

Height : 5 floors.

Budget: 4.5 milion euros.

Developer : Infraestructures.cat, Generallitat de Catalunya.

Architects : TAC Arquitectes.

WEB (english) : TAC Arquitectes


*Renders*





























*Update 17/04/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

News



> *New image for the Rambla del Raval and its surroundings*
> 
> The Rambla del Raval and the squares of Vázquez Montalbán and Salvador Seguí, in the Raval neighborhood, have a common project for remodeling, improvement and new uses of the space, which will be completed in spring 2019. Reurbanization actions will begin this autumn and they will carry an investment of 1 million euros.


InfoBarcelona (catalan)


----------



## GGJ16

*Helix Cruise Terminal ( E )*

Location : Moll Adossat, Port of Barcelona.

Status : Completed.

Surface : 12,500 sqm.

Height : 2 floors.

Budget : 30 milion euros.

Developer : Carnival Corporation & plc.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.


*Renders*




















*Recent Updates*


















_Source: Cerodosbé, Bags&Go Twitter_


----------



## GGJ16

*París 91 Residential | Eixample*

Project Description : Restoration of the old facade and refurbishment of the additional floors made probably in the 60s. This will not reduce the whole visual impact upon old heritage, but will at least minimize it and remove the current eyesore built on top of this historic building. 

Location : Carrer París, 91.

Status : Property Sales.

Height : 6 floors.

Residential Units : 22.

Developer : Merkel Real Estate Development.

WEB (english) : Merkel Capital


*Render*




















*Before*









_Source : Google Street View_

Unfortunately, the construction of ugly additional floors was a common practice during the Desarrollismo (Developing) in 1960s and 1970s, when José María Porcioles was the mayor of Barcelona within the Franco regime. The huge immigration taxes, speculation and lack of space in the city centre resulted in the mutilation of hundreds of old buildings, especially in the Eixample District. This supposed the loss of a lot of beautiful heritage, mostly Art Nouveau (Catalan Modernisme) buildings.


----------



## GGJ16

*Johan Cruyff Stadium | Metro Area*

Location : Ciutat Esportiva Joan Gamper, Sant Joan Despí.

Status : Under Construction.

Seats : 6,000.

Budget : 12 million euros.

Developer : Futbol Club Barcelona.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): FC Barcelona


*Renders*
















*Update 20/04/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

News



> *La Pedrera embellishes its hidden face*
> 
> Antoni Gaudí conceived his works as an architect as complete works. His eagerness to take care of the smallest details is visible from the magnificent interior of the city block that delimit the Passeig de Gràcia and the streets Provença, Rosselló and Pau Claris, and especially from the house Casas-Carbó (old Vinçon, today Massimo Dutti) and the Casa Codina, new headquarters of the Rabat jewelry store. From its interior patios it is possible to contemplate the back facade of La Pedrera completely restored after nine months of work. The stucco wall has recovered its original tone, tobacco color, and after the repair of the fissures caused by moisture, coatings, slabs and carpentry, looks today with all its splendor.
> 
> This is the third major restoration carried out on the interior façade of La Pedrera since, in 1986, Caixa Catalunya acquired the building. The first was carried out in 1994 and 1995, and the second, in 2007.
> 
> Carles Ribas, responsible for the heritage of the Fundació Catalunya la Pedrera, the entity that owns the emblematic Gaudí work on Passeig de Gràcia, explains that this action on an area of 305 square meters, which has cost just under 400,000 euros, is part of the maintenance plan for Casa Milà, which in 2012 celebrated its first centenary.


La Vanguardia (spanish)


----------



## GGJ16

*LUXA | [email protected] District*

Location : Carrer Badajoz / Tànger.

Status : Near Completion.

Surface : 13,035 sqm (Luxa Silver), 6,835 sqm (Luxa Gold).

Height : 2 x 7 floors.

Developer : Grupo Castellví.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english) : Luxa


*Render*











*Update 23/04/2018*



> Amazon's SME support center opens its doors at 22 @. From the Seller Support Hub facilities, the US company provides support services to small and medium-sized companies (SMEs) in Spain, Italy and France that market their products through the Amazon Marketplace. The facilities, which employ more than 200 employees, will also house the Research and Development Center specialized in Amazon machine learning. It is unknown the opening date of this center, which will foreseeably open its doors in the coming months.
> 
> 
> Seller Support Hub will allow the creation of half a thousand jobs in the next three years. Regarding the election of Barcelona, François Nuyts, vice president and general director of Amazon.es and Amazon.it, said that "it is a city that combines international talent with a dynamic and innovative network of SMEs, entrepreneurs and start ups".


Eje Prime (spanish)



















More pictures by me:


----------



## GGJ16

*Dolors Piera Public Housing | [email protected] District*

Location : Plaça Dolors Piera.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 10,104 sqm.

Height : 12 floors.

Residential Units : 68.

Developer : PMHB.

Architects : BAAS Arquitectura.

WEB (english) : BAAS


*Render*











*Update 23/04/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Parc Glòries | [email protected] District*

Official thread : Skyscrapercity

Location : Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Tànger.

Status : Topped Out.

Surface : 24,000 sqm.

Height : 72m. 17 floors.

Budget : 77 milion euros.

Developer : Colonial.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Colonial


*Renders*




















*Update 23/04/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Hexagon Glòries | [email protected] District*

Location : Carrer Sancho de Ávila, 47.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 14,692 sqm.

Height : 9 floors.

Developer : JLL.

WEB (spanish) : JLL


*Render*











*Update 24/04/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Ca L'Alier | [email protected] District*

Project Description : Restoration of the historic factory in Poblenou neighborhood. Construction of CISCO's Innovation Center and Barcelona Institute of Technology's headquarters.

Location : Carrer Pere IV, 374.

Status : Near Completion.

Surface : 3,000 sqm. 

Height : 2 floors.

Developer : BIMSA.

Architects : A&M Arquitectes.


*Before*


COMPLEJO FABRIL CA L'ALIER by Gonzalo Mauleón, en Flickr


COMPLEJO FABRIL CA L'ALIER by Gonzalo Mauleón, en Flickr


*Update 24/04/2018*



JULIO ALIER said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

^^

:applause:


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel ACTA & Illa [email protected] Llacuna | [email protected] District*

Location : Carrer Ramón Turró, 169.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 20,169 sqm.

Height : 15 floors.

Rooms : 313. 2 stars.

Developer : Construcciones immobiliarias Pelayo SA.

Architects : BCA.

WEB (english) : BCA


*Render*











*Update 23/04/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Mercat de Sant Antoni*

Project Description : Restoration of the public market built in 1882, designed by Antoni Rovira i Trias. The project includes the incorporation of the remains of the Baluard de Sant Antoni, a bastion of the 17th century city walls. Pacification of surrounding streets, according to the Superilles urban plan.

Location : Carrer Comte d'Urgell / Tamarit / Comte Borrell / Manso.

Status : Near Completion.

Surface : 50,940 sqm.

Architects : Pere Joan Ravetllat, Carme Ribas, Olga Schmid.

WEB (english) : Gina Barcelona


*Renders*






































*Update 24/04/2018*



Edu85 said:


> Source : El Periódico (spanish)


----------



## GGJ16

*Office Building in Can Batlló | Sants-Montjuic*

Location : Avinguda de les Corts Catalanes / Avinguda del Carrilet.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 32,500 sqm.

Height : 14 floors.

Developer : Corp.


*Render*











*Update 09/05/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

steve1young said:


> GGJ16,
> 
> Your postings are phenomenal. I'm so appreciative the fantastic work you do for this thread.
> 
> Thank you!


Wow ! I really appreciate your words and positive feedback !  Thank you very much, I will keep working on it, since it is one of my personal hobbies and language practice.

Suggestions are always welcome, so both me as a user and the thread can improve :cheers:


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça Europa 38 Homes | Metro Area*

Location : Plaça Europa, 38, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status : Site Preparation.

Height : 19 floors.

Residential Units : 91.

Developer : Neinor Homes.

WEB (english) : CBRE


*Render*











*Update 09/05/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*MDM28 | Gràcia*

Location : Avinguda Mare de Déu de Montserrat, 28.

Status : Property Sales.

Height : 6.

Residential Units : 12.

Developer : SR Promotors.

WEB (english) : SR Promotors


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça Europa 114 Residential | Metro Area*

Location : Plaça Europa, 114, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status : Under Construction.

Height : 19 floors.

Developer : La Llave de Oro.

WEB (english): La Llave de Oro


*Render*











*Update 09/05/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*EMAV Can Batlló | Sants-Montjuic*

Project DEescription : Restoration and refurbishment of Nave 7 of Can Batlló industrial complex (1878). Construction of the new centre for the School of Audiovisual Media (EMAV).

Location : Gran Via de les Corts Catalanes, 159.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 5,460 sqm.

Height : 2 floors.

Budget : 12.4 milion euros.

Developer : Barcelona City Council.

Architects : JAAS.

WEB (english): JAAS


*Renders*





























*Update 09/05/2017*


----------



## GGJ16

*Garbí Student Residence | Sants-Montjuic*

Location : Carrer Viriat, 37-39.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 16,000 sqm.

Height : 54m. 16 floors.

Developer : Nexo Residencias.

Architects : BCA.

WEB (english) : Nexo Residencias


*New Renders*





























*Update 10/05/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*EasyHotel Barcelona | Metro Area*

Location : Avinguda Gran Via / Carrer Modern, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status : Topped Out.

Surface : 7,567 sqm.

Height : 10 floors.

Rooms : 204.

Developer : Easyhotel PLC.

Architects : Corada Figueras.


*Render*











*Update 09/05/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Parc Glòries | [email protected] District*

Official thread : Skyscrapercity

Location : Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Tànger.

Status : Topped Out.

Surface : 24,000 sqm.

Height : 72m. 17 floors.

Budget : 77 milion euros.

Developer : Colonial.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Colonial


*Renders*




















*Update 10/05/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Dolors Piera Social Housing | [email protected] District*

Location : Plaça Dolors Piera.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 10,104 sqm.

Height : 12 floors.

Residential Units : 68.

Developer : PMHB.

Architects : BAAS Arquitectura.

WEB (english) : BAAS


*Render*











*Update 10/05/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Office Building | [email protected] District*

Project Description : Refurbishment and renovation of an old warehouse.

Location : Carrer Ciutat de Granada / Tànger.

Surface : 2,740 sqm.

Height : 4 floors.

Developer : Aguirre Newman.

WEB (spanish) : Aguirre Newman


*Render*











*Update 10/05/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Office Building | [email protected] District*

Location : Carrer Pallars / Roc Boronat.

Status : Demolition.

Surface : 13,500 sqm.

Height : 8 floors.

Developer : Emesa Corporación Empresarial.

Architects : BAAS Arquitectura.

WEB (english) : BAAS


*Renders*




















*Update 10/05/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Marina Badalona Homes | Metro Area*

Location : Carrer Antoni Bori, 10, Badalona.

Status : Proposal.

Height : 7 floors.

Residential Units : 41.

Developer : Neinor Homes.

WEB (spanish) : Neinor Homes


*Renders*


----------



## el palmesano

^^

great!


----------



## GGJ16

*[email protected] | [email protected] District*

Location : Carrer Pallars / Llacuna.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 36,000 sqm.

Height : 10, 2 x 5 floors.

Developer : Barcelonesa de Inmuebles.

Architects : GCA Architects.

WEB (english) : GCA Arq


*Render*











*Update 10/05/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Hexagon Glòries | [email protected] District*

Location : Carrer Sancho de Ávila, 47.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 14,692 sqm.

Height : 9 floors.

Developer : JLL.

WEB (spanish) : JLL


*Render*











*Update 10/05/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

News



> *The Porta neighborhood will win a new park with the transformation of the Plaça de Sóller*
> 
> The new Sóller square will have much more green spaces and new spaces that make it more accessible and inviting the walk. It is expected that the works, agreed with the neighborhood, begin in October, lasting about 15 months and a budget of 4.5 million euros.


InfoBarcelona (catalan)


----------



## GGJ16

*Habitat Poblenou | [email protected] District*

Location : Carrer d'Espronceda, 127.

Status : Property Sales.

Height : 6 floors.

Residential Units : 18.

Developer : Habitat Inmobiliaria.

WEB (spanish) : Habitat Poblenou


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel ACTA & Illa [email protected] Llacuna | [email protected] District*

Location : Carrer Ramón Turró, 169.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 20,169 sqm.

Height : 15 floors.

Rooms : 313. 2 stars.

Developer : Construcciones immobiliarias Pelayo SA.

Architects : BCA.

WEB (english) : BCA


*Render*











*Update 12/05/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Youth Centre of Prosperitat | Nou Barris*

Location : Avinguda Rio de Janeiro / Passeig de Valldaura.

Status : Proposal.

Surface : 1,300 sqm

Height : 2 floors.

Architects : Miba Architects.

WEB (english) : Miba Arq / Beta-Architecture


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel SB Glow | [email protected] District*

Location : Carrer Badajoz, 148.

Status : Completed.

Surface : 15,400 sqm.

Height : 10 floors.

Rooms : 235. 4 Stars Superior.

Developer : SB Hotels Spain SL.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english) : Batlle i Roig


----------



## GGJ16

*SA65 | [email protected] District*

Location : Carrer Sancho de Ávila, 65.

Status : Site Preparation.

Surface : 12,305 sqm.

Height : 7 floors.

Developer : ConrenTramway.

Architects : TAG Management.

WEB (english) : ConrenTramway


*Render*











*Update 12/05/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Finestrelles Shopping Centre | Metro Area*

Location : Carrer de Laureà Miró, 20, Esplugues de Llobregat.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 99,630 sqm. 

Retail : 40,367 sqm, 105 stores. 10,500 sqm student housing.

Height : 3 floors.

Budget : 120 milion euros.

Developer : Equilis Investments Spain.

Architects : Aula Técnica de Arquitectura, TConcepT.

WEB (english) : Equilis


*Render*











*Update 14/05/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Torre Melina Parc Residential | Les Corts*

Location : Carretera de Collblanc, 160.

Status : Under Construction.

Height : 8 floors.

Developer : Volumetric.

WEB (english) : Torre Melina Parc


*Render*











*Update 14/05/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Marina Vela | Barceloneta*

Location : Passeig Joan de Borbó, 103.

Status : Under Construction.

Capacity : 136 mooring for ships from 15m on. 222 vessels automated dry dock.

WEB (english) : Marina Vela


*Renders*





























*Update 11/05/2018*



Edu85 said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Dolors Aleu Student Residence | Les Corts*

Location : Carrer Pau Gargallo, 30.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 20,000 sqm.

Height : 13 floors.

Rooms : 520.

Budget : 30 milion euros.

Developer : University of Barcelona & Nexo Residencias.

Architects : BCA.

WEB (english): BCA Arq


*Renders*




















*Update 14/05/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaza Primavera Residential | Sant Andreu*

Location : Carretera de Ribes, 19.

Status : Property Sales.

Height : 2x 5 floors.

Developer : Solvia.

WEB (spanish) : Solvia


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Quatre Camins Eldery Social Housing| Sarrià-Sant Gervasi*

Location : Carrer Vista Bella / Almadén.

Status : Completed.

Height : 4 floors.

Residential Units : 44.

Developer : PMHB.

Architects : Ravetllat Ribas.

WEB (catalan/english) : Adrià Goula Photo / Ravetllat Ribas


----------



## GGJ16

*Mercat de Sant Antoni | Eixample*

Project Description : Restoration of the public market built in 1882, designed by Antoni Rovira i Trias. The project includes the incorporation of the remains of the Baluard de Sant Antoni, a bastion of the 17th century city walls. Pacification of surrounding streets, according to the Superilles urban plan.

Location : Carrer Comte d'Urgell / Tamarit / Comte Borrell / Manso.

Status : Near Completion.

Surface : 53,000 sqm.

Architects : Pere Joan Ravetllat, Carme Ribas, Olga Schmid.

WEB (english) : Gina Barcelona


*Renders*




















*Update 15/05/2018*























































Source: Instagram @barcelona_cat


----------



## GGJ16

*PERI Santa Coloma Vella II | Metro Area*

Project Description : Urban plan from 2004. Construction was halted during the economic crysis. It's good news that it will be finally finished, even if the buildings are not pretty 

Location : Plaça de la Vil·la / Rambla de Sant Sebastià, Santa Coloma de Gramenet.

Status : Demolition.

Surface : 6,327 sqm (plot); 1,280 sqm (new square).

Height Tallest Building : 50m. 13 floors.

Residential Units : 52.

Budget : 800.000 euros (demolition and construction of the square).

Developer : Santa Coloma de Gramenet City Council, Banc Sabadell.


*Render*











*Current State*









_Source : Google Maps_


----------



## GGJ16

*Célere Diagonal Port | Fòrum*

Location : Avinguda Eduard Maristany / Carrer Francesc de Borja Moll.

Status : Topped Out.

Height : 2 x 17 floors.

Residential Units : 143.

Developer : Vía Célere.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english) : Vía Célere


*Renders*




















*Update 15/05/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Saüc 12 Villas | Sarrià-Sant Gervasi*

Location : Carrer Saüc, 12.

Status : Under Construction.

Height : 6 x 2 floors.

Residential Units : 6.

Developer : Bonavista Developments.

WEB (english) : Bonavista Dev.


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*CAP (Health Center) Santa Eulàlia | Metro Area*

Location : Carrer de l'Alhambra, 20, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status : Approved.

Surface : 2,123 sqm.

Height : 5 floors.

Budget : 3,1 milion euros.

Developer : CatSalut.

Architect : Carlos Valls.


*Renders*


----------



## Sandblast

GGJ16 - far too many fantastic posts to 'like', you have done an amazing job here on the Barcelona forum. Brilliant! One of the best cities, not only in Europe, but anywhere in the World.

Congratulations from Birmingham.


----------



## GGJ16

Sandblast said:


> GGJ16 - far too many fantastic posts to 'like', you have done an amazing job here on the Barcelona forum. Brilliant! One of the best cities, not only in Europe, but anywhere in the World.
> 
> Congratulations from Birmingham.


Much appreciated words Sandblast !  But my work is just translating the amazing work local forums do, and add my grain of sand with my pictures time to time ! I'm very glad you like my city, even though the current development is far away from the beauty standards set in the last century. However, I'm still confident that there are good projects awaiting out there, and appreciate the developers that take more care when designing their projects in the city. Fortunately, we have the chance to enjoy a lot of heritage in BCN, although it is not shared that much in this thread.

Congratulations to Birmingham as well, great projects ! :cheers:


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Diputació | Sants-Montjuic*

Location : Carrer de la Creu Coberta / Diputació (currently under construction).

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 7,630 sqm.

Height : 9 floors.

Rooms : 152. 3 stars.

Architects : bxd arquitectura.

WEB (english) : bxd arquitectura


*Render*











*Update 17/05/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

News



> *Ten rooftops and terraces to add 4,000 square metres of greenery to the city*
> 
> The ten winning projects in the green roof competition will get subsidies for 75% of their cost, up to a maximum of 100,000 euros. The transformation means new spaces with environmental, landscape and social benefits for local residents and users of the homes, facilities, offices and industrial buildings involved. The projects are on display at the former Model Prison.


Info Barcelona (english)


----------



## GGJ16

*Nou Central Parc Sant Cugat | Metro Area*

Location : Carretera de Vallvidrera / Carrer de Josep Irla, Sant Cugat del Vallès.

Status : Property Sales.

Height : 5 floors.

Residential Units : 20.

Developer : Jäger & Pachowiak Barcelona.

WEB (spanish) : Idealista


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

News



> *Metropolitan strategy and 1.8 billion euros to revitalise the Delta del Llobregat*
> 
> The Strategic Plan for the Delta del Llobregat is a new road map for the period through until 2025, boosting inclusive sustainable economic development, improving connections and creating more open spaces for the public to enjoy. The plan includes 30 measures and has been put together jointly with the municipal councils of L’Hospitalet de Llobregat and El Prat de Llobregat and public operators in the area. The strategy entails an expected investment of 1.8 billion euros.


Info Barcelona (english)


----------



## GGJ16

*Odeón Residential | Sant Andreu*

Location : Rambla de Fabra i Puig, 25.

Status : Property Sales.

Height : 5, 3 floors.

Residential Units : 32.

Developer : Stoneweg Living.

WEB (english): Stoneweg Living


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

Architecture lover said:


> I find Neo-Mudéjar to be absolutely divine, a beautiful and authentic Spanish interpretation of the Moorish designs. I've been introduced to the style when I opened a thread about the Byzantium Empire and its very few remaining buildings in Ohrid, a small but sort of precious town in my homeland, or to be more precise one of the very few worthy places that we have, really.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1959194
> ^ This was the thread, and when the Spanish users pointed at the similarities I've googled Neo Mudéjar and I fell in love with it. You don't really find this kind of places everywhere in Europe, I suppose that's what makes these building of great value. What impresses me about Neo Mudéjar is how Spanish it looks, you think this is a building influenced by Moorish design, right after that you realize it actually looks very Spanish and truly similar to genuine Byzantium buildings in Greece on the other side of the European coasts. If you're interested in some of the designs you can google up the Greek examples, those are the best ones in my opinion, we have few and I think they're good too. The buildings in Spain are very lavish compared to ours, but yes I think everyone can notice some of the similarities. I love the use of ceramics in the last one!


Very beautiful architecture the byzantine indeed !! The similarities are very curious, thanks for sharing the thread and your ideas ! 

You say Neo-Mudéjar is a very spanish style, and that's due to the big influence the moorish heritage left in Spain. However, Barcelona has barely any moorish influence, since it was occupied by muslims during less than a century. This left very few architectural influences in the city, and could be one of the reasons why Neo-Mudéjar is not that common in BCN. Neo-mudéjar looks more like an imported architectural style rather than the genuine architecture of Barcelona.

Catalan Modernisme was, in my point of view, a natural evolution of neo-mudéjar style. It is very curious to see that the first phase of Modernisme have strong similarities with this style. This is quite remarkable with the exemple of the first works of Antoni Gaudí, like the Casa Vicens, Col·legi de les Teresianes or some of the buildings in the Colònia Güell. The Catalan Modernisme style later evolved, introducing more organic elements and complex decorative arts.


----------



## GGJ16

*EMAV Can Batlló | Sants-Montjuic*

Project DEescription : Restoration and refurbishment of Nave 7 of Can Batlló industrial complex (1878). Construction of the new centre for the School of Audiovisual Media (EMAV).

Location : Gran Via de les Corts Catalanes, 159.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 5,460 sqm.

Height : 2 floors.

Budget : 12.4 milion euros.

Developer : Barcelona City Council.

Architects : JAAS.

WEB (english): JAAS


*Render*











*Update 26/05/2017*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Office Building in Can Batlló | Sants-Montjuic*

Location : Avinguda de les Corts Catalanes / Avinguda del Carrilet.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 32,500 sqm.

Height : 14 floors.

Developer : Corp.


*Render*











*Update 26/05/2018*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Marina Living Residential | Metro Area*

Location : Carrer del Mare Nostrum, Badalona.

Status : Property Sales.

Surface : 31,000 sqm.

Height : 2x 7, 3x 6 floors.

Residential Units : 284.

Developer : Stoneweg Living.

Architects : OUA.

WEB (english) : Stoneweg Living / OUA


*New Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Estel Place | Eixample*

Project Description : Renovation of Edifici Estel, former headquarters of Telefonica in Barcelona. It was completed in 1975.

Location : Avinguda Roma, 81.

Status : On Hold.

Surface : 72,000 sqm. 

Height : 14 floors.

Residential Units : 421.

Developer : Platinum Estates.

Architects : GCA Architects.

WEB (english) : GCA Arq


*Render*











*Update 22/05/2018*



> The Estel Building project, located in the former headquarters of Telefónica in the center of the Catalan capital, has received a setback by the City Council, which has paralyzed the works claiming that the license that had been granted to the development is being breached.
> 
> The building, which if built, will be the largest prime residential of the city, plans to house up to 421 flats and 575 parking spaces as well as a commercial gallery in its more than 73,000 buildable square meters.
> 
> However, the Barcelona consistory has concluded, after an inspection, that the project is carrying out works not covered by the license, which has led to a municipal order for works to be paralyzed


Eje Prime (spanish)


----------



## GGJ16

*Parc Glòries | [email protected] District*

Official thread : Skyscrapercity

Location : Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Tànger.

Status : Topped Out.

Surface : 24,000 sqm.

Height : 72m. 17 floors.

Budget : 77 milion euros.

Developer : Colonial.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Colonial


*Renders*




















*Update 27/05/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Administrative District of Generalitat | Sants-Montjuic*

Project Description : New centralized administration offices for the Generalitat de Catalunya (Catalonia's government).

Location : Carrer del Foc / Urani.

Status : Topped Out.

Surface : 68,794 sqm.

Height : 2 x 6 floors.

Developer : Hines.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): BIS Structures 


*Renders*















































*Update 26/05/2018*



andgiacomo said:


>





VentBlanc said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

Proposal of restoration of the Rec Comtal, the historic water channel that provided fresh water to Barcelona in roman and medieval ages.

Plataforma Arquitectura


----------



## GGJ16

*Dolors Piera Social Housing | [email protected] District*

Location : Plaça Dolors Piera.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 10,104 sqm.

Height : 12 floors.

Residential Units : 68.

Developer : PMHB.

Architects : BAAS Arquitectura.

WEB (english) : BAAS


*Render*











*Update 27/05/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*SA65 | [email protected] District*

Location : Carrer Sancho de Ávila, 65.

Status : Site Preparation.

Surface : 12,305 sqm.

Height : 7 floors.

Developer : ConrenTramway.

Architects : TAG Management.

WEB (english) : ConrenTramway


*Render*











*Update 27/05/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Archive of the City of Barcelona | Sants-Montjuic*

Project Description : Restoration and interior refurbishment of the central nave of Can Batlló industrial complex (1878). Construction of the new centralized city archive.

Location : Gran Via de les Corts Catalanes / Carrer Mossèn Amadeu Oller.

Status : Winner Proposal.

Surface : 25,000 sqm.

Height : 6 floors.

Budget : 47 milion euros.

Developer : Barcelona City Council.

Architects : OP Team, Mendoza Partida, Ramon Valls.

WEB (spanish/english) : Mendoza Partida


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*[email protected] | [email protected] District*

Location : Carrer Pallars / Llacuna.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 36,000 sqm.

Height : 10, 2 x 5 floors.

Developer : Barcelonesa de Inmuebles.

Architects : GCA Architects.

WEB (english) : GCA Arq


*Render*











*Update 27/05/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça de la Gardunya Housing | Ciutat Vella*

Location : Plaça de la Gardunya.

Status : Near Completion (Public Housing).

Height : 2 x 5 floors.

Public Housing : 38 units.

Private Housing : Site preparation.

Architect : Carme Pinós.

WEB (english): Carme Pinós


*Renders*




















*Update 29/03/2018*


----------



## Sandblast

Some brilliant developments in Barcelona. Love the renovation of the Can Batlló industrial complex. More of our cities should be bringing historic industrial sites back to life.

Thanks for all of these updates GGJ16.


----------



## GGJ16

Sandblast said:


> Some brilliant developments in Barcelona. Love the renovation of the Can Batlló industrial complex. More of our cities should be bringing historic industrial sites back to life.
> 
> Thanks for all of these updates GGJ16.


Thank you very much for your kind words ! Barcelona has already lost a lot of its industrial heritage during the last decades, so it is nice that at least the ones that have survived and give identity to the neighbourhoods are being restored and turned into public facilities. There is still quite a lot of work to do, but in that case the restoration of relevant industrial heritage is the way to go :cheers:

Talking about Can Batlló, I was about to post some renders of a proposal for 2 residential buildings that will be built as part of the remodelling process of this former industrial site.

They are part of a complex of 4 residential buildings with 300 units and an office building being developed by Corp. Hopefully there will be soon an official release of this project on their website !


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awsome!!


----------



## GGJ16

*Antares - Diagonal 0 | Sant Martí*

Location : Rambla Prim / Avinguda Eduard Maristany.

Status : Under Construction.

Height : 30 floors. 100m.

Residential Units : 89.

Developer : Shaftesbury.

Architect : Studio Odile Decq.

WEB (english) : Odile Decq / Antares Barcelona


*Renders*




















*Update 30/05/2018*



> *Odile Decq discusses 'Antares', her luxury residential tower planned for Barcelona*
> 
> Odile Decq has presented plans for ‘Antares’, the french architect’s first large scale residential development and her first building in Barcelona. the luxury residential tower, which was announced at the 2018 Venice architecture biennale, is now under construction in the Catalan capital. as part of the project, Decq has not just designed the building’s striking appearance, but is also responsible for the tower’s interiors. rising to a total height of 30 stories, ‘Antares’ will contain 89 residences with a selection of 1- to 4-bedroom homes and duplexes.


DesignBoom


----------



## GGJ16

*LUXA | [email protected] District*

Location : Carrer Badajoz / Tànger.

Status : Completed.

Surface : 26,390 sqm.

Height : 2 x 9 floors.

Developer : Grupo Castellví.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english) : Luxa / Batlle i Roig


*Render*











Pictures were pressumably taken a few weeks ago, so they do not show the buildings in completed state.


----------



## Architecture lover

^ Pure.


----------



## GGJ16

> *More solar energy for a cleaner and more local model*
> 
> Two solar façades will become operative this year, at the Pont de Marina and in the Jardins de Josep Goday i Casals, meaning a 30% increase in the energy generated by the ten façades already in use in the city. Three more new projects are also being developed in different locations.
> 
> In all, the city has twelve pergolas in public spaces and sixty municipal buildings with solar panels, between them generating 1,832 kilowatts peak (kWp), equivalent to the consumption of a thousand homes and representing a saving of 800,000 kg of CO2 emissions.
> 
> The energy generated is used to help cover the power needs of the buildings themselves and nearby services, such as street lighting, municipal facilities, watering systems in green spaces and water heating.
> 
> *Towards energy sovereignty*
> 
> The transition towards a new energy model which is cleaner, renewable, self-sufficient and local, took a step forward in February with the setting up of Barcelona Energia, the public energy distributor which will be supplying all municipal buildings as from this summer, before offering its services to the general public.
> 
> The change to the model also means promoting the use of solar energy in private homes, with grants for solar or thermal panels, as well as offering tools for people to make intelligent use of resources and cut consumption through energy saving measures.
> 
> The use of clean renewable energy helps cut pollution and makes for a healthier and greener city, more respectful towards biodiversity.


Info Barcelona (english)


----------



## GGJ16

*Research Institute Sant Pau | horta-Guinardó*

Location : Carrer Sant Quintí, 63.

Status : Completed.

Surface : 9,705 sqm.

Height : 5 floors.

Budget : 13.8 milion euros.

Developer : Hospital de la Santa Creu i Sant Pau.

Architects : Pich-Aguilera Architects.

WEB (spanish) : Pich Architects


----------



## GGJ16

Winner proposal for 240 social dwelling units to be built in Marina del Prat Vermell neighbourhood. Design by ABJM.

ABJM (spanish)


----------



## GGJ16

News



> *Sant Miquel Square for the neighbourhood and without cars*
> 
> During June, a pilot test will be initiated to inform the neighbours of the Gòtic about the transformation of the Plaça de Sant Miquel and to test the new uses that it will have, once it has been redeveloped in 2019.
> 
> With a budget of 1 million euros, the future square will have a wider play area for the youngest; a resting area with more benches and trees, more green space and a multipurpose area where the activities of the neighbourhood can be celebrated.
> 
> To give full ownership to the neighbourhood, parking lots for cars and motorcycles will be removed from the square, goods freight and unloading area will be relocated and the Bicing stop in Carrer dels Gegants will be moved.
> 
> The design of the remodeling of the Plaça de Sant Miquel has been promoted through the Raval Sud and the Gòtic Sud neighbourhood plan with different collectives and entities of the Gòtic area to rethink future uses of space. The works will begin at the beginning of 2019 and will end in July of the same year.


Info Barcelona (catalan)


*Renders*




















*Before*


----------



## GGJ16

*College of Architects of Catalonia (COAC) | Ciutat Vella*

Project Description : Facade improvement and refurbishment of the COAC headquarters, built in 1962, and designed by Xavier Busquets.

Location : Plaça Nova, 5.

Status : Completed.

Architects : Fuses-Viader, Jordi Mansilla, Jorge Perea.

WEB (catalan) : Fuses-Viader Arquitectes





















*Before*


----------



## GGJ16

*Marina Park | Metro Area*

Location : Rambla de la Marina / Avinguda del Carrilet, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status : Property Sales.

Height : 3 x 9 floors, 6 floors (phase I and II).

Residential Units : 142.

Developer : Layetana Real Estate.

Architects : Ribas & Ribas Arquitectos, Plasencia Arquitectura.

WEB (english) : Marina Park


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

News



> *Adjudicated works to begin the transformation of the Meridiana this June*
> 
> The remodeling of Avinguda Meridiana will begin with a first section between Plaça de les Glòries and Carrer de Mallorca, with the extension of the pedestrian spaces, the resting areas and the green zones and segregated bike lanes will be enabled. In total, it will be about 43,000 square meters, to turn the avenue into a civic axis that helps integrate neighbourhoods in the environment. The works will finish in March of 2019.


Info Barcelona (catalan)


----------



## GGJ16

*B2 Plot Pla de Ponent Social Housing | Metro Area*

Location : Avinguda 8 de març, Gavà.

Status : Winner Proposal.

Surface : 12,128 sqm.

Residential Units : 169.

Developer : IMPSOL.

Architects : H Arquitectes.

WEB (catalan) : Àrea Metropolitana de Barcelona


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Torre Estronci 99 | Metro Area*

Location : Carrer Estronci, 99, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status : Under Construction.

Height : 14 floors.

Residential Units : 55.

Developer : Aedas Homes.

WEB (english) : Aedas Homes


*Renders*




















*Recent Updates*


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Paxton Barcelona | [email protected] District*

Location : Carrer Llull / Roc Boronat.

Status : Under Construction.

Height : 5 floors.

Rooms : 153. 4 stars.

Developer : Groupe Accelis.

Architects : G4 Group.


*Render*











*Update 06/06/2018*



Homenot said:


> Hotel Acta y Hotel Paxton. ya asoman los pilares del último:


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel ACTA & Illa [email protected] Llacuna | [email protected] District*

Location : Carrer Ramón Turró, 169.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 20,169 sqm.

Height : 15 floors.

Rooms : 313. 2 stars.

Developer : Construcciones immobiliarias Pelayo SA.

Architects : BCA.

WEB (english) : BCA


*Render*











*Update 06/06/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Meridia Offices | [email protected] District*

Location : Avinguda Icària / Carrer Badajoz - Àvila.

Status : Demolition.

Height : 13, 7 floors.

Developer : Meridia Capital.

Architects : GCA Architects.

WEB (english) : GCA Arq


*Renders*




















*Update 06/06/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Ca L'Alier | [email protected] District*

Project Description : Restoration of the historic factory in Poblenou neighborhood, built in 1853. Construction of CISCO's Innovation Center and Barcelona Institute of Technology's headquarters.

Location : Carrer Pere IV, 374.

Status : Near Completion.

Surface : 3,000 sqm. 

Height : 2 floors.

Developer : BIMSA.

Architects : A&M Arquitectes.


*Update 06/06/2018*



> *Ca l'Alier, the headquarters of urban innovation*
> 
> In September, once the rehabilitation works are completed, the old Ca l'Alier factory, in Poblenou, will open as a center for urban innovation. The space will be the headquarters of the BIT Habitat foundation, which promotes urban innovation in the social, economic, urban and technological fields, and has partners such as Cisco or Schneider to develop projects with emerging companies and local SMEs, universities, associations or the Administration.


Info Barcelona (catalan)

























































*Before*


COMPLEJO FABRIL CA L'ALIER by Gonzalo Mauleón, en Flickr


COMPLEJO FABRIL CA L'ALIER by Gonzalo Mauleón, en Flickr


----------



## GGJ16

*[email protected] | [email protected] District*

Location : Carrer Pallars / Llacuna.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 36,000 sqm.

Height : 10, 2 x 5 floors.

Developer : Barcelonesa de Inmuebles.

Architects : GCA Architects.

WEB (english) : GCA Arq


*Render*











*Update 06/06/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Parc Glòries | [email protected] District*

Official thread : Skyscrapercity

Location : Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Tànger.

Status : Topped Out.

Surface : 24,000 sqm.

Height : 72m. 17 floors.

Budget : 77 milion euros.

Developer : Colonial.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Colonial


*Renders*




















*Update 06/06/2018*

[QUOTE="Homenot, post: 149140869, member: 1251371"]

[img]https://i.imgur.com/xlppsWA.jpg?1








[/QUOTE]


----------



## GGJ16

*Pau Vila Library | Metro Area*

Project Description : Restoration and refurbishment of the historic El Molí (1857), an industrial building part of Ferrer i Mora factory. Construction of the library of Molins de Rei and other municipal facilities.

Location : Passeig del Terraplè / Carrer del Molí, Molins de Rei.

Status : Topped Out.

Surface : 5,000 sqm.

Height : 4 floors.

Architect : Antonio Montes.

WEB (catalan) : Viu Molins de Rei


*Renders*






































*Update 08/06/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Melià Casp | Eixample*

Location : Carrer Casp, 1-13, next to the historic Cases Rocamora from 1920.

Status : Site Preparation.

Surface : 11,532 sqm; 21,663 sqm basement.

Height : 8 floors.

Rooms : 164 rooms. 5 stars.

Developer : Melià Hotels International.

Architects : Oficina d’Urbanisme i Arquitectura (OUA).

WEB (spanish): OUA


*Render*











*Update 07/06/2017*


----------



## GGJ16

*Marina Badalona Homes | Metro Area*

Location : Carrer d'Antoni Bori, 10, Badalona.

Status : Property Sales.

Height : 7 floors.

Residential Units : 41.

Developer : Neinor Homes.

WEB (english) : Neinor Homes


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Llull 495 Residential | Metro Area*

Location : Carrer Ramon Llull, 495, Sant Adrià de Besòs.

Status : Property Sales.

Height : 7 floors.

Residential Units : 30.

Developer : CBRE.

WEB (spanish) : CBRE


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

News



> *Transformation of Antoni Maura Square, in the Via Laietana*
> 
> The redevelopment of the Antoni Maura square, which will begin in October and last seven months, will increase the space for pedestrians, improve the connection between neighbourhoods and reorder taxi and bus stops to reduce congestion in the use of the area. This action initiates the transformation of the Via Laietana Avenue that will be defined in a participatory process that begins next Tuesday.
> 
> The planned intervention includes the disappearance of the semi-roundabouts of the square in order to expand the sidewalks and create new meeting spaces, and the creation of a new central pedestrian crossing seven meters wide, which will facilitate mobility on foot and the use of space by the citizens.
> 
> In addition, regular taxi and bus stops will be transferred to Doctor Joaquim Pou Street and the central area of ​​the square, respectively, and tourist bus stops will be eliminated. In this way it is expected to reduce the agglomeration of vehicles in the plaza that currently congests the space.
> 
> The future square will also have a public lighting system of LED technology, new trees and a renewed road sign that will adapt to the new arrangement of the space. In total, the project has a budget of 1.9 million euros.


Info Barcelona (spanish)



















The square currently looks like this:


----------



## GGJ16

*B1 Plot Pla de Ponent Social Housing | Metro Area*

Location : Avinguda 8 de març, Gavà.

Status : Completed.

Surface : 23,742 sqm.

Height : 4 x 6 floors.

Residential Units : 143.

Developer : IMPSOL.

Architects : Brullet-De Luna Arquitectes.

WEB (spanish) : Premios de Arquitectura


----------



## GGJ16

*Anselm Clavé Social Housing | Metro Area*

Location : Carrer d'Anselm Clavé, 21, Sant Feliu de Llobregat.

Status : Winner Proposal.

Height : 6 floors.

Residential Units : 40.

Developer : AMB - IMPSOL.

Architects : MAIO.

AMB


----------



## GGJ16

*Parc Glòries | [email protected] District*

Official thread : Skyscrapercity

Location : Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Tànger.

Status : Topped Out.

Surface : 24,000 sqm.

Height : 72m. 17 floors.

Budget : 77 milion euros.

Developer : Colonial.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Colonial


*Renders*




















*Update 26/6/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*[email protected] | [email protected] District*

Location : Carrer Pallars / Llacuna.

Status : Topped Out.

Surface : 36,000 sqm.

Height : 10, 2 x 5 floors.

Developer : Barcelonesa de Inmuebles.

Architects : GCA Architects.

WEB (english) : GCA Arq


*Render*











*Update 26/6/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Melià Casp | Eixample*

Location : Carrer Casp, 1-13, next to the historic Cases Rocamora from 1920.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 11,532 sqm; 21,663 sqm basement.

Height : 8 floors.

Rooms : 164 rooms. 5 stars.

Developer : Melià Hotels International.

Architects : Oficina d’Urbanisme i Arquitectura (OUA).

WEB (spanish): OUA


*Render*











*Update 14/6/2017*


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel ACTA & Illa [email protected] Llacuna | [email protected] District*

Location : Carrer Ramón Turró, 169.

Status : Under Construction.

Total Surface : 20,169 sqm.

Height : 15, 4 floors.

Rooms : 313. 2 stars.

Developer : Construcciones immobiliarias Pelayo SA.

Architects : BCA.

WEB (english) : BCA


*Render*











*Update 26/06/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*SA65 | [email protected] District*

Location : Carrer Sancho de Ávila, 65.

Status : Site Preparation.

Surface : 12,305 sqm.

Height : 7 floors.

Developer : ConrenTramway.

Architects : TAG Management.

WEB (english) : ConrenTramway


*Render*











*Update 26/6/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Carolina Catasús Social Housing | Metro Area*

Location : Carrer Carolina Catasús / Violeta Parra Sandoval, Sant Just Desvern.

Status : Winner Proposal.

Height : 6 floors.

Residential Units : 30.

Developer : AMB - IMPSOL.

Architects : DATAAE.

WEB (catalan) : AMB


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Finestrelles Shopping Centre | Metro Area*

Location : Carrer de Laureà Miró, 20, Esplugues de Llobregat.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 99,630 sqm. 

Retail : 40,367 sqm, 105 stores. 10,500 sqm student housing.

Height : 3 floors.

Budget : 120 milion euros.

Developer : Equilis Investments Spain.

Architects : Aula Técnica de Arquitectura, TConcepT.

WEB (english) : Equilis


*Render*











*Update 27/6/2018*









_Source : El Periódico_


----------



## GGJ16

*Pujades 279 Residential | [email protected] District*

Location : Carrer Pujades, 279.

Status : Under Construction.

Height : 6 floors.

Developer : Solvia.

Architects : Federico Ortiz Sánchez & Lucía de Val Cremades.


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*AM Residences | Eixample*

Project Description : Facade restoration and interior refurbishment of a building from 1895.

Location : Carrer Ausiàs Marc, 41.

Status : Under Construction.

Height : 7 floors.

Residential Units : 19.

Developer : CBRE.

WEB (spanish / english) : CBRE / AM Residences


*Renders*


----------



## HCM1000

This last project looks really class.


----------



## YalnızAdam

Wow, last project is perfect! It looks very delicious.


----------



## GGJ16

*Indústria Residential | Gràcia*

Project Description : Renovation of 2 old residential buildings. Construction of 5 and 2 additional floors.

Location : Carrer Indústria / Roger de Flor.

Status : Property Sales.

Height : 6 floors.

Residential Units : 16.

Developer : Sosenpro SL.

Architects : AIA.

WEB (english) : AIA / Don Piso


*New Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Diputació Apartment Hotel | Eixample*

Location : Carrer Diputació, 453.

Status : Topped Out.

Surface : 1,300 sqm.

Height : 6 floors.

Rooms : 20.

Architects : DDA + Heim&Balp Architekten.

WEB (catalan) : DDA


*Renders*






*Recent Update*


----------



## GGJ16

News



> *New wave of office construction in the 22 @ district*
> 
> Last year, the companies rented 100,000 square meters only in the [email protected] district and the availability of spaces has been below 5%. The demand for offices in Barcelona is in good shape, especially in the [email protected] The arrival of new companies and the growth of those already installed in the technology district rose the contracting of new spaces 34% last year, up to 101,000 square meters. Although in recent months new buildings have been inaugurated, such as the Luxa complex of 17,000 square meters, the new offer does not meet all the demand and availability was at minimum levels of 7% in 2017 and has fallen below of 5% at the end of the first semester of 2018, according to data from Cushman & Wakefield (C&W).


Expansión (spanish)


----------



## GGJ16

*Vall d'Hebron Market | Horta-Guinardó*

Project Description : Complete renovation of the municipal market of Vall d'Hebron neighborhood.

Location : Passeig de la Vall d'Hebron, 130.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 12,000 sqm.

Height : 2 floors (3 basement floors).

Developer : IMMB.

Architects : BAAS.

WEB (english) : BAAS


*Renders*








*Before*









_Source : El Periódico_


----------



## GGJ16

*Casa-fàbrica Tous | Ciutat Vella*

Project Description : Full renovation of this factory-housing building built in 1802.

Location : Carrer de la Riereta, 33-35.

Status : Property Sales.

Height : 5 floors.

Residential Units : 47.

Architects : Juli Pérez-Català.

WEB (spanish) : Idealista / Juli Pérez-Català


*Renders*

Apologies for the bad resolution of the renders, it is the way they released them to public.


----------



## GGJ16

*Via Favència Social Housing | Nou Barris*

Location : Via Favència, 271-275.

Status : Winner Proposal.

Height : 16, 10, 7 floors.

Residential Units : 120.

Developer : IMHAB.

Architects : Vivas Arquitectos, Pau Vidal, Arquitectura Produccions.


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Sagrada Família*

On Monday, July 2, the Passion Façade of the temple was almost finished with the installation of the 18 tonnes, 7.5 m long granite cross that tops the cyma. More info and pictures in the local forums and the Sagrada Família blog.

Blog Sagrada Família / Skyscrapercity


----------



## Architecture lover

Looks great! It grabs the attention from all of the details for a moment.


----------



## GGJ16

:banana: 2000 posts ! :banana:

*Montserrat Abelló Library | Les Corts*

Project Description : Full renovation of the Benet i Campabadal factory, built in 1924. Construction of a new library for the district of Les Corts.

Location : Carrer Comtes de Bell-lloc, 192-200.

Status : Completed.

Surface : 4,000 sqm.

Height : 3 floors.

Developer : Barcelona City Council.

Architects : Ricard Mercadé-Aurora Fernández Arquitectes.

WEB (english) : Mercadé-Fernández / David Cardelús


----------



## GGJ16

Architecture lover said:


> Looks great! It grabs the attention from all of the details for a moment.


That is true, but take into account that 3 angel sculptures will be added at the base of the cross, which are in current development. The final result will look like in the pictures I add to the post. I believe this will add much more detail to the top of the cyma. These 3 sculptures will be installed next month, completing the Passion Façade, after 64 years of construction works. :cheers:




























Source : Blog Sagrada Família


----------



## wakka12

It makes me sad that gaudi will never get to see the cathedral complete


----------



## Architecture lover

He probably knew he's not going to see it finished, even while he was making the initial sketches. 
The Cathedral in Milan took almost six hundred hears to get completed. Considering how complicated is the whole structure in Barcelona it's truly magnificent that it progressed this far in such short timeline.


----------



## GGJ16

Architecture lover said:


> He probably knew he's not going to see it finished, even while he was making the initial sketches.
> The Cathedral in Milan took almost six hundred hears to get completed. Considering how complicated is the whole structure in Barcelona it's truly magnificent that it progressed this far in such short timeline.


That is one of the reasons why Gaudí decided not only to make plans, but also a large amount of accurate plaster models that would help future generations of builders understand the 3D shape of each part of the temple. There are other sources of information for the development of the temple today, briefly explained in this post in Sagrada Família's blog (the entire blog is a great source of interesting information for those who want to know more about the temple).

But, are we following Gaudí? - Blog Sagrada Família


----------



## GGJ16

*Dolors Aleu Student Residence | Les Corts*

Location : Carrer Pau Gargallo, 30.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 20,000 sqm.

Height : 13 floors.

Rooms : 520.

Budget : 30 milion euros.

Developer : University of Barcelona & Nexo Residencias.

Architects : BCA.

WEB (english) : BCA Arq


*Renders*




















*Update 5/7/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Les Guardioles | Metro Area*

Location : Avinguda de la Mancomunitat, Molins de Rei.

Status : Site Preparation (street development). 

Surface : 129,879 sqm.

Height : 8 floors, 11 x 5 floors.

Residential Units : 680.

Developer : Molins de Rei Council, AMB. 

Architects : Isabel Bennasar, Joan Pascual–Ramon Ausió Arquitectes.


*Renders*






































*Update 7/7/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Casal Porta Trinitat | Sant Andreu*

Project Description : Construction of a public building that includes the following facilities: Neighborhood organizations center, social services center and woman attention and information point.

Location : Via Favència / Carretera de Ribes.

Status : Winner Proposal.

Surface : 2,330 sqm.

Height : 4 floors.

Developer : Barcelona City Council.

Architects : Haz Arquitectura.

WEB (spanish) : Haz Arquitectura


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Quabit Sant Feliu | Metro Area*

Location : Carrer Sant Jaume / Sant Gabriel, Sant Feliu de Llobregat.

Status : Topped Out.

Height: 2x 7 floors.

Residential Units : 63. 

Developer : Grupo Quabit.

WEB (spanish) : Grupo Quabit


*Renders*




















*Recent Update*









_Source : Quabit Inmobiliaria_


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaza Europa 14 Homes | Metro Area*

Location : Plaça Europa, 14, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status : Site Preparation.

Height : 17 floors.

Residential Units : 77.

Developer : Neinor Homes.

WEB (spanish) : CBRE


*Renders*
















*Recent Update*


----------



## HCM1000

It seems like the residential construction is starting again in BCN. I remember reading a few year ago that there was high inventory of unsold/unused property in the city, I guess things are looking a bit better...or maybe there is more speculation.


----------



## GGJ16

HCM1000 said:


> It seems like the residential construction is starting again in BCN. I remember reading a few year ago that there was high inventory of unsold/unused property in the city, I guess things are looking a bit better...or maybe there is more speculation.


Things are improving little by little in terms of sales, and nowadays most of them are from new developments. However, the speculation is a big problem in the whole Barcelona, and the rent prices are really high and keep rising by huge rates every year. This has generated a remarkable gentrification process in many districts of the city, especially the touristic ones. The residential demand is still high, yet the access conditions are out from reach of many people. That is one of the reasons most new residential developments are being built in the suburban area (dull and mediocre buildings with rather expensive prices), while in the center the few developments are just for the very rich and the tourist investment, for example my next post...


----------



## GGJ16

*Antares - Diagonal 0 | Fòrum*

Location : Rambla Prim / Avinguda Eduard Maristany.

Status : Under Construction.

Height : 30 floors. 100m.

Residential Units : 89.

Developer : Shaftesbury.

Architect : Studio Odile Decq.

WEB (english) : Odile Decq / Antares Barcelona


*Renders*




















*Update 9/7/2018*









Source : Instagram @harryschuler


----------



## HCM1000

GGJ16 said:


> Things are improving little by little in terms of sales, and nowadays most of them are from new developments. However, the speculation is a big problem in the whole Barcelona, and the rent prices are really high and keep rising by huge rates every year. This has generated a remarkable gentrification process in many districts of the city, especially the touristic ones. The residential demand is still high, yet the access conditions are out from reach of many people. That is one of the reasons most new residential developments are being built in the suburban area (dull and mediocre buildings with rather expensive prices), while in the center the few developments are just for the very rich and the tourist investment, for example my next post...


Yes, this is exactly what I was reading. Hopefully things move in the right direction and locals are able to get in the market.


----------



## GGJ16

HCM1000 said:


> Yes, this is exactly what I was reading. Hopefully things move in the right direction and locals are able to get in the market.


For the moment, it seems some mayors want to adress this issue:



> *Paris and Barcelona, a common front for the right to housing and the city*
> 
> Barcelona and Paris made their municipal alliance clear as their mayors, Ada Colau and Anne Hidalgo, met to share strategies for tackling the challenges posed by housing and gentrification, climate change and innovation in large cities.
> 
> The meeting coincides with the Fab City Summit 2018, a leading event for digital manufacturing cities looking to innovation as a way of driving a self-sufficient and sustainable urban model.
> 
> This model also addresses how to take on the threats posed by global speculation, the proliferation of tourist flats, abusive price hikes in rents and the lack of affordable housing, to avoid city residents being driven out of their homes.
> 
> Faced with this problem, Barcelona and Paris have come together in the ‘Cities for adequate housing’ declaration, an initiative by the United Cities and Local Governments (UCLG) which will be presented at the UN headquarters in New York next week and which has the support of other major cities around the world facing the same housing challenges.


Info Barcelona (english)


----------



## GGJ16

*Dolors Piera Social Housing | [email protected] District*

Location : Plaça Dolors Piera.

Status : Topped Out.

Surface : 10,104 sqm.

Height : 12 floors.

Residential Units : 68.

Developer : PMHB.

Architects : BAAS Arquitectura.

WEB (english) : BAAS


*Render*











*Update 11/7/2018*



VentBlanc said:


> JordiBadia - Instagram


----------



## GGJ16

*Glòries Park & Tunnels | Sant Martí*

Project Description : Reurbanization of Plaça de les Glòries. Transformation process from surface motorway to accessible green areas and new surrounding developments.

Status : Under Construction.

Tunnel length : 957m.

Surface : 45.860 sqm (Park First Phase).

Budget : 88 milion euros.

Developer : Barcelona City Council.


*Render*











*Update 11/7/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Sant Just Homes | Metro Area*

Location : Carrer Rosa de Luxemburg / Rosa Leveroni, Sant Just Desvern.

Status : Topped Out.

Height : 2x 6, 5, 4 floors.

Residential Units : 114.

Developer : Neinor Homes.

WEB (english): Neinor Homes


*Renders*




















*Recent Update*



















Source : Instagram @tramjhierro


----------



## GGJ16

*Residencial Arts | Metro Area*

Location : Avinguda d'Europa / Carrer Amadeu Vives, Montcada i Reixac.

Status : Property Sales.

Height : 6 floors.

Residential Units : 54.

Developer : Aelca.

WEB : Aelca / Idealista


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

News



> *Parc de l’Oreneta to be protected as a green area*
> 
> The current urban classification means the land at C/ Montevideo 33-53 could be developed. The site is within the Parc del Castell de l’Oreneta, close to the urban fabric of Sarrià.
> 
> The amendment to the current plan turns this plot of 6,239 square metres into a green zone, responding to a demand from local residents to prevent the construction of 30 private homes on the site and protect the park as a whole.
> 
> *Protected housing*
> 
> The developable part of C/ Montevideo will be transferred to a municipally owned site of 3,539 square meters between C/ Major de Can Caralleu, C/ Gaspar Cassadó and C/ Esports.
> 
> The change will enable a maximum of 45 protected flats and a neighbourhood facility to be built on this site.
> 
> The measure, initially approved by the Commission for Ecology, Urban Planning and Mobility, will continue making its way through the municipal administrative procedure until its definitive approval by the Sub-commission for Urban Planning in Barcelona.


Info Barcelona (english)


----------



## GGJ16

*Garbí Student Residence* | Sants-Montjuic

Location : Carrer Viriat, 37-39.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 16,000 sqm.

Height : 54m. 16 floors.

Developer : Nexo Residencias.

Architects : BCA.

WEB (english) : Nexo Residencias


*Renders*




















*Update 21/7/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Ateneu Residential* | Metro Area

Project Description : Facade restoration and renovation of some old townhouses.

Location : Carrer Ateneu / Carretera Reial, Sant Just Desvern.

Status : Property Sales.

Height : 4, 2 floors.

Residential Units : 14.

Developer : Amat Immobiliaris.

WEB (english) : Amat Immobiliaris


*Render*











*Before*


----------



## GGJ16

*Antares - Diagonal 0* | Fòrum

Location : Rambla Prim / Avinguda Eduard Maristany.

Status : Under Construction.

Height : 30 floors. 100m.

Residential Units : 89.

Developer : Shaftesbury.

Architect : Studio Odile Decq.

WEB (english) : Odile Decq / Antares Barcelona


*Renders*




















*Update 20/7/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Torre Estronci 99* | Metro Area

Location : Carrer Estronci, 99, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status : Under Construction.

Height : 14 floors.

Residential Units : 55.

Developer : Aedas Homes.

WEB (english) : Aedas Homes


*Renders*




















*Recent Update*



davroca5 said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*[email protected]* | [email protected] District

Location : Carrer Pallars / Llacuna.

Status : Topped Out.

Surface : 36,000 sqm.

Height : 10, 2 x 5 floors.

Developer : Barcelonesa de Inmuebles.

Architects : GCA Architects.

WEB (english) : GCA Arq


*Render*











*Update 20/7/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## Architecture lover

I can't wait to see how it's going to turn in reality. I hope the glass will be real dark!


----------



## GGJ16

Architecture lover said:


> I can't wait to see how it's going to turn in reality. I hope the glass will be real dark!


^^ If you are refering to [email protected], I am sorry to tell you it will not be a dark cladding, but rather a deep blue tone. You can check the glass on previous posts :cheers:



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Nobu Hotel Barcelona* | Sants-Montjuïc

Project Description : Interior refurbishment and facade restoration of the former Hotel Torre Catalunya, built in 1970.

Location : Avinguda Roma, 2-4.

Status : Under Construction.

Height : 25 floors. 80m (100m with spire).

Rooms : 250.

Developer : Nobu Hospitality, Selenta Group.

Architects : Rockwell Group.

WEB (english) : Selenta Group / PR Newswire


*Renders*





























*Update 21/7/2018*


----------



## Architecture lover

Beautiful. I love the onyx bar. :bowtie:



GGJ16 said:


> ^^ If you are refering to [email protected], I am sorry to tell you it will not be a dark cladding, but rather a deep blue tone. You can check the glass on previous posts :cheers:


Yes that's exactly the one I was referring to. Yep it does feel disappointing, I love dark/black glass on modern buildings.
But it's quality glass they're using and that's what truly matters.


----------



## GGJ16

*Provincial Court of Barcelona* | Ciutat Vella

Location : Passeig Lluís Companys / Pujades.

Status : Demolition.

Surface : 52,843 sqm.

Height : 9 floors.

Budget : 50 milion euros.

Developer : GISA.

Architects : RCR arquitectes + Plasencia Arquitectura.

WEB (english) : Plasencia Arquitectura


*Renders*




















*Recent Update*

Demolition works have almost finished. There are also archaeological excavations, currently documenting roman ruins, quite possibly a roman necropolis.









_Source : El País_


----------



## GGJ16

*[email protected] Offices* | [email protected] District

Location : Carrer Bolívia / Bilbao.

Status : Proposal.

Height : 10 floors.

Developer : Actual Capital Advisors.

WEB (english) : Graph


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Administrative District of Generalitat* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location : Carrer del Foc / Urani.

Status : Near Completion.

Surface : 68,794 sqm.

Height : 2 x 6 floors.

Developer : Hines.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): BIS Structures 


*Renders*





























*Update 24/7/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Finestrelles Shopping Centre* | Metro Area

Location : Carrer de Laureà Miró, 20, Esplugues de Llobregat.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 99,630 sqm. 10,500 sqm student housing.

Retail : 40,367 sqm, 105 stores.

Height : 3 floors.

Residence rooms : 372.

Budget : 120 milion euros.

Developer : Equilis Investments Spain, Temprano Capital Partners.

Architects : Aula Técnica de Arquitectura, TConcepT.

WEB (english) : Equilis / Temprano Capital Partners


*New Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Diputació* | Sants-Montjuic

Location : Carrer de la Creu Coberta / Diputació (currently under construction).

Status : Topped Out.

Surface : 7,630 sqm.

Height : 9 floors.

Rooms : 152. 3 stars.

Architects : bxd arquitectura.

WEB (english) : bxd arquitectura


*Render*











*Update 24/7/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*The Barcelona Edition Hotel* | Ciutat Vella

Project description : Former office building refurbishment. Construction of a new luxury hotel.

Location : Avinguda Francesc Cambó, 14.

Status : Near Completion.

Height : 10 floors.

Rooms : 100.

Developer : Edition Hotels (Marriott International, Inc).

Architects : OAB.

WEB (english): Ferrater


*Render*











*Update 28/7/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel REC Barcelona* | Ciutat Vella

Location : Carrer del Rec Comtal, 19.

Status : Completed.

Height : 8 floors.

Rooms : 99. 3 stars.

Developer : Núñez i Navarro.

WEB (english) : Hotel REC Barcelona




albertalbert said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*The Student Hotel* | [email protected] District

Location : Carrer de Provençals / Cristóbal de Moura.

Status : Proposal.

Height : 16 floors.

Rooms : 300.

Developer : The Student Hotel.

Architects : GCA Architects.

WEB (english) : GCA Arq


*New Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Can Batlló Office Building | Sants-Montjuic*

Location : Avinguda de les Corts Catalanes / Avinguda del Carrilet.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 32,500 sqm.

Height : 14 floors.

Developer : Corp.


*Render*











*Update 8/8/2018*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Célere Magòria* | Sants-Montjuic

Location : Gran Via de les Corts Catalanes, 191-203.

Status : Completed.

Height : 14, 13, 12 floors.

Residential Units : 184.

Developer : Vía Célere.

WEB (english): Vía Célere


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Casernes de Sant Andreu Social Housing* | Sant Andreu

Location : Passeig de Torras i Bages, 112.

Status : Topped Out.

Height : 14 floors.

Residential Units : 78.

Developer : Consorci de la Zona Franca.


*Render*











*Update 6/8/2018*



Homenot said:


> Cantó mar:


----------



## GGJ16

*Social Elderly Housing* | Eixample

Location : Carrer Viladomat, 142.

Status : Site Preparation.

Surface : 5,678 sqm.

Height : 8 floors.

Residential Units : 47.

Architect : Jordi Roig.


*Render*











*Update 3/8/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*UPC Campus Diagonal-Besòs Student Residence* | Fòrum

Location : Avinguda d'Eduard Maristany, 10-14, Sant Adrià de Besòs.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : +6000 sqm.

Height : 8 floors.

Rooms : 300.

Budget : 14 milion euros.

Developer : LIFE.

Architecs : POLO & MDBA.

WEB (english): mdbarchitects


*Renders*





























*Update 10/8/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Parc Glòries* | [email protected] District

Official thread : Skyscrapercity

Location : Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Tànger.

Status : Topped Out.

Surface : 24,000 sqm.

Height : 72m. 17 floors.

Budget : 77 milion euros.

Developer : Colonial.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Colonial


*Renders*




















*Update 8/8/2018*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Célere Diagonal Port* | Fòrum

Location : Avinguda d'Eduard Maristany / Carrer Francesc de Borja Moll.

Status : Topped Out.

Height : 2 x 17 floors.

Residential Units : 143.

Developer : Vía Célere.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english) : Vía Célere


*Renders*




















*Update 10/8/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

News



> *Reclaiming the Roman aqueduct to reclaim history*
> 
> The restoration is part of the Bàrcino Plan and aims to make the aqueduct more visible. At the moment it is difficult to identify as it is totally integrated into the party wall of a building where the archaeological remains are to be found.
> 
> More specifically, the canal, four arches and pillars will be highlighted by cleaning the surrounding material, which is of no value, and freeing the space where possible, because the wall provides support for the building.
> 
> Excavations below street level will reveal the base of the pillars to show the original size of the aqueduct, which was 11 metres high.
> 
> The restoration is expected to be finished in the first half of 2019 and has a budget of €345,000, funded by income from advertising hoardings covering buildings.
> 
> *Roman aqueduct was the first public construction*
> 
> The Roman aqueduct, which carried water over 13 kilometres from Montcada to Plaça Nova in Barcelona, was the first public construction in the city. It dates from the end of the 1st century BC and functioned until 6-7AD. The Rec Comtal irrigation canal is the heir to this first aqueduct.
> 
> The start of the Middle Ages saw a change of mentality and what, until then, had been considered a common good for all came to be regarded as wealth-creating consumer good.
> 
> As the aqueduct was no longer in use, its structure served as a foundation for new buildings until 1988, when the demolition of houses on C/ Duran i Bas exposed the remains. Alfred Lloré, a Ciutat Vella resident, notified the Museu d’Història de Barcelona, thus enabling their preservation.


Info Barcelona (english)


*Render*











*Before*









_Source : Google Maps_


----------



## GGJ16

*Hexagon Glòries* | [email protected] District

Location : Carrer Sancho de Ávila, 47.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 10,800 sqm.

Height : 9 floors.

Budget : 35 milion euros.

Developer : Brilten.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (spanish) : JLL


*Render*











*Update 10/8/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Office Building* | [email protected] District

Project Description : Refurbishment and renovation of an old warehouse.

Location : Carrer Ciutat de Granada / Tànger.

Status : Near Completion.

Surface : 2,740 sqm.

Height : 4 floors.

Developer : Aguirre Newman.

WEB (spanish) : Aguirre Newman


*Render*











*Update 10/7/2018*



Homenot said:


>



*Before*









_Source : Google Maps_


----------



## GGJ16

*[email protected]* | [email protected] District

Location : Carrer Pallars / Llacuna.

Status : Topped Out.

Surface : 36,000 sqm.

Height : 10, 2 x 5 floors.

Developer : Barcelonesa de Inmuebles.

Architects : GCA Architects.

WEB (english) : GCA Arq


*Render*











*Update 10/8/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*D. 525* | Les Corts

Project Description : Refurbishment of an old office building.

Location : Avinguda Diagonal, 523-525.

Status : Proposal.

Surface : 7,000 sqm.

Height : 10 floors. 

Developer : Colonial.


*Render*











*Before*









_Source : Google Maps_


----------



## GGJ16

*Residencial Alocs* | Metro Area

Location : Ronda de Cervantes, 19, Mataró.

Status : Property Sales.

Height : 6 floors.

Residential Units : 130.

Developer : Aelca.

WEB (spanish) : Aelca / Idealista


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Cocina Hermanos Torres Restaurant* | Les Corts

Project Description : Refurbishment of a former industrial warehouse.

Location : Carrer del Taquígraf Serra, 20.

Status : Completed.

Surface : 800 sqm.

Architects : OAB.

WEB (english) : Arch Daily


----------



## GGJ16

*Els Miralls* | Metro Area

Location : Carretera Reial / Carrer de Torreblanca, Sant Just Desvern.

Status : Under Construction.

Height : 9, 8, 2x 7 floors.

Residential Units : 202.

Developer : Corp.

WEB (english) : Corp


*Renders*






































*Update 12/8/2018*









_Source : TV3_


----------



## Sandblast

That restaurant looks stunning, GGJ16! Is it in central Barcelona? What a great way to utilise an old industrial building and bring it back to life.


----------



## Sandblast

The building below looks similar to a residential building going up in Birmingham, which most people on the Birmingham forum really dislike. What do Barcelona forumers think about your building?




















Birmingham apartment building ^^


----------



## GGJ16

Sandblast said:


> That restaurant looks stunning, GGJ16! Is it in central Barcelona? What a great way to utilise an old industrial building and bring it back to life.


It is located in Les Corts district, so it is not entirely in the centre of Barcelona, but it's still an already developed and dense area.

I also agree that this is a great way to recycle former industrial buildings, but in this case the previous facade didn't have any architectural value. Similar refurbishment projects have been developed in the [email protected] District and Poblenou neighbourhood, but without the amazing artwork on the facade 



Sandblast said:


> The building below looks similar to a residential building going up in Birmingham, which most people on the Birmingham forum really dislike. What do Barcelona forumers think about your building?


In my opinion the Birmingham building looks much better than the residential you mention. The general feeling in our local forums is that it is a quite mediocre development, especially coming from one of the main architecture studios in BCN, Batlle i Roig. At least it has some decent facade detailing though, I've seen far worse buildings being approved in other places of the city.

However, we're unfortunately quite used to the dull and bland looks of the residential developments in the city, since developers generally don't spend any money in building aesthetics, maximizing their profits. The lack of a strong building design regulation doesn't help either.


----------



## GGJ16

*Garbí Student Residence* | Sants-Montjuic

Location : Carrer Viriat, 37-39.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 16,000 sqm.

Height : 54m. 16 floors.

Developer : Nexo Residencias.

Architects : BCA.

WEB (english) : Nexo Residencias


*Renders*




















*Update 13/8/2018*









Source : Instagram @bcarquitectura_


----------



## Sandblast

GGJ16 said:


> However, we're unfortunately quite used to the dull and bland looks of the residential developments in the city, since developers generally don't spend any money in building aesthetics, maximizing their profits. The lack of a strong building design regulation doesn't help either.


If it's any consolation, we have the very same feelings here in Birmingham. But at least Barcelona has a plethora of stunning buildings across the city ... old and new.


----------



## GGJ16

*The Residences Mandarin Oriental Barcelona* | Gràcia

Project Description : Renovation and refurbishment of Torre Deustche Bank, a former office tower built in 1956. 

Location : Passeig de Gràcia, 111.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 14,000 sqm.

Height : 73m. 20 floors.

Residential Units : 34.

Developer : KKH Property Investors.

Architects : OAB.


*Render*











*Update 15/8/2018*



SEIM said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Antares - Diagonal 0* | Fòrum

Location : Rambla Prim / Avinguda Eduard Maristany.

Status : Under Construction.

Height : 30 floors. 100m.

Residential Units : 89.

Developer : Shaftesbury.

Architect : Studio Odile Decq.

WEB (english) : Odile Decq / Antares Barcelona


*Renders*




















*Update 20/8/2018*



SEIM said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Johan Cruyff Stadium* | Metro Area

Location : Ciutat Esportiva Joan Gamper, Sant Joan Despí.

Status : Under Construction.

Seats : 6,000.

Budget : 12 million euros.

Developer : Futbol Club Barcelona.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): FC Barcelona


*Renders*


































*Update 19/8/2018*


















_Source : La Vanguardia, Mundo Deportivo_


----------



## GGJ16

*Unihabit Student Residence* | Ciutat Vella

Project Description : Interior refurbishment of an old building located in the Raval neighbourhood.

Location : Carrer de Joaquín Costa, 22.

Status : Completed.

Surface : 2,085 sqm.

Height : 6 floors.

Rooms : 77.

Developer : Unihabit SL.

Architects : projecte.aiRe.

WEB (catalan) : projecte.aiRe


----------



## GGJ16

*Provenza Granados Apartments* | Eixample

Project Description : Interior redevelopment and facade restoration of an old building.

Location : Carrer de Provença, 240.

Status : Property Sales.

Height : 5 floors.

Residential Units : 15.

Developer : Lucas Fox.

WEB (english) : Lucas Fox


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

News



> *Pacification of three streets in Besòs and Maresme*
> 
> The The streets of Jubany, Auger and the passage of Foret of the Besòs and Maresme neighbourhoods, in the district of Sant Martí, will be transformed into spaces that prioritize pedestrians.
> 
> The works, in which 1.8 million euros will be invested, will allow to eliminate the architectonic barriers of these three streets, repair the pavement in bad condition, replace the lighting with led lamps and renovate the sewage system and rainwater collection. There will be installed planters and the aerial power lines will be buried; In addition, the online car park will be removed to extend the leisure space and the neighborhood stroll.
> 
> The three streets will be a unique platform, which will facilitate accessibility and connectivity with Rambla de Prim, due to the construction of adapted ramps and stairs. The works will finish in March 2019.


Info Barcelona (catalan)


















_Source : Betevé_


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Paxton Barcelona* | [email protected] District

Location : Carrer Llull / Roc Boronat.

Status : Under Construction.

Height : 5 floors.

Rooms : 153. 4 stars.

Developer : Groupe Accelis.

Architects : G4 Group.


*Render*











*Update 30/8/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Germina Badalona* | Metro Area

Location : Carrer de Vallvidrera, 4, Badalona.

Status : Completed.

Surface : 726 sqm.

Height : 5 floors.

Developer : Fundació Germina.

Architects : b720.

WEB (english) : b720


----------



## GGJ16

*Badajoz/Almogàvers* | [email protected] District

Location : Carrer Badajoz, 112.

Status : Proposal.

Surface : 2,883 sqm.

Height : 6 floors.

Developer : Savills Aguirre Newman.

WEB (english) : Savills Aguirre Newman


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

News



> *The pacification of Carrer del Comerç broadens a new section*
> 
> The works of a new section of Carrer del Comerç, between the streets of Princesa and Fusina, will follow the unique platform strategy applied to the previous pacificated section of the street, and will maintain the same paving that reproduces the route of the old streets of El Born. The pacification of the stretch follows the urban coherence of the surroundings of Mercat del Born so that the street becomes a zone of stroll and recreation for the neighbourhood.
> 
> The redevelopment of the section includes the installation of new urban furniture, tree plantation, parterres and the installation of lighting such as the one placed in the surroundings of Mercat del Born and the first section of Carrer del Comerç; a Bicing station will be installed on Passeig de Picasso and the sanitation network and other service networks in the area will be renewed.
> 
> This intervention has a budget of 1.64 million euros, and it is expected that the works will be completed by the beginning of 2019.


Info Barcelona (catalan)


*Render*











*Before*


----------



## GGJ16

*Johan Cruyff Stadium* | Metro Area

Location : Ciutat Esportiva Joan Gamper, Sant Joan Despí.

Status : Under Construction.

Seats : 6,000.

Budget : 12 million euros.

Developer : Futbol Club Barcelona.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): FC Barcelona


*Renders*


































*Update 19/8/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Sant Just Homes II* | Metro Area

Location : Carrer María Montessori / María Cinta Amigó, Sant Just Desvern.

Status : Under Construction.

Height : 6, 5 floors.

Residential Units : 49.

Developer : Neinor Homes.

WEB (english) : Neinor Homes


*Renders*




















*Update 4/9/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Magòria Office Building* | Sants-Montjuic

Location : Gran Via de les Corts Catalanes, 159.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 32,500 sqm.

Height : 14 floors.

Developer : Green Clover, Promuobra (Corp).


*Render*











*Update 4/9/2018*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Els Miralls* | Metro Area

Location : Carretera Reial / Carrer de Torreblanca, Sant Just Desvern.

Status : Under Construction.

Height : 9, 8, 2x 7 floors.

Residential Units : 202.

Developer : Corp.

WEB (english) : Corp


*Renders*






































*Update 4/9/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Can Colomer* | Metro Area

Location : Carretera de Rellinars, Terrassa.

Status : Proposal.

Height : 2x 6 floors.

Residential Units : 58.

Developer : Sorigué Inmobiliaria.

WEB (spanish) : Sorigué Inmobiliaria


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Diputació* | Sants-Montjuic

Location : Carrer de la Creu Coberta / Diputació (currently under construction).

Status : Topped Out.

Surface : 7,630 sqm.

Height : 9 floors.

Rooms : 152. 3 stars.

Architects : bxd arquitectura.

WEB (english) : bxd arquitectura


*Render*











*Update 7/9/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Parc Glòries* | [email protected] District

Official thread : Skyscrapercity

Location : Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Tànger.

Status : Topped Out.

Surface : 24,000 sqm.

Height : 72m. 17 floors.

Budget : 77 milion euros.

Developer : Colonial.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Colonial


*Renders*




















*Recent Update*










Source: Riventi


----------



## GGJ16

*Palau Moxó* | Ciutat Vella

Project Description : Interior refurbishment and restoration of this baroque palace built in 1770.

Location : Plaça de Sant Just, 4.

Status : Property Sales.

Height : 3 floors.

Residential Units : 5.

Developer : Vivendex.

Architects : TDB Arquitectura.

WEB (spanish/english) : Arqfoto / Moxó Luxury Apartments







































*Renders*


----------



## Josep87

GGJ16 said:


> *Palau Moxó* | Ciutat Vella
> 
> Project Description : Interior refurbishment and restoration of this baroque palace built in 1770.
> 
> Location : Plaça de Sant Just, 4.
> 
> Status : Property Sales.
> 
> Height : 3 floors.
> 
> Residential Units : 5.
> 
> Developer : Vivendex.
> 
> Architects : TDB Arquitectura.
> 
> WEB (spanish/english) : Arqfoto / Moxó Luxury Apartments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Renders*


LA intervenció és magnífica, però quina llàstima que no hi podré accedir mai.
LA veritat és que estic en contra de més grans hotels, però els que sòn petits com el mercer del costat permeten que puguis entrar quan vulguis a visitar-lo.
Si al final és un espai privat almenys que sigui accessible. Una vivenda no ho serà.


----------



## GGJ16

Josep87 said:


> LA intervenció és magnífica, però quina llàstima que no hi podré accedir mai.
> LA veritat és que estic en contra de més grans hotels, però els que sòn petits com el mercer del costat permeten que puguis entrar quan vulguis a visitar-lo.
> Si al final és un espai privat almenys que sigui accessible. Una vivenda no ho serà.


Els interiors seran privats, però desconec si es podrà visitar el pati interior en el futur. En tot cas, és patrimoni recuperat però una pèrdua pel ciutadà. Recorda, siusplau, que aquest és un fil en anglès (internacional), i quan facis "quote" de missatges amb moltes fotografies, millor eliminar-les per deixar el fil més endreçat. Gràcies 

The interiors will be private, but I do not know if you can visit the interior hall in the future. In any case, it is recovered heritage but a loss for the citizens. Remember, please, that this is a thread in English (international), and when you quote messages with many photographs, it is better to remove them to leave the thread more straightforward. Thanks


----------



## GGJ16

*Hexagon Glòries* | [email protected] District

Location : Carrer Sancho de Ávila, 47.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 10,800 sqm.

Height : 9 floors.

Budget : 35 milion euros.

Developer : Brilten.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (spanish) : JLL


*Render*











*Update 7/9/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Diagonal 414* | Eixample

Project Description : Demolition of the building interior, facade restoration and construction of an infill addition.

Location : Avinguda Diagonal, 414.

Status : Topped Out.

Surface : 5,387 sqm.

Height : 7 floors.

Rooms : 102. 4 stars.

Developer : Barceló Hotels & Resorts.

Architects : Ros+Falguera Arquitectura.

WEB (spanish) : Ros+Falguera Arquitectura


*Render*











*Before*











*Update 7/9/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Célere Diagonal Port* | Fòrum

Location : Avinguda d'Eduard Maristany / Carrer Francesc de Borja Moll.

Status : Topped Out.

Height : 2 x 17 floors.

Residential Units : 143.

Developer : Vía Célere.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english) : Vía Célere


*Renders*




















*Update 9/9/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Baró de Viver Civic Center* | Sant Andreu

Location : Carrer de Quito, 8-10.

Status : Completed.

Surface : 1,652 sqm.

Developer : BIMSA.

Architects : Territori 24.

WEB (english) : Arch Daily / Territori 24


----------



## Josep87

GGJ16 said:


> *Célere Diagonal Port* | Fòrum
> 
> Location : Avinguda d'Eduard Maristany / Carrer Francesc de Borja Moll.
> 
> Status : Topped Out.
> 
> Height : 2 x 17 floors.
> 
> Residential Units : 143.
> 
> Developer : Vía Célere.
> 
> Architects : Batlle i Roig.
> 
> WEB (english) : Vía Célere
> 
> 
> *Renders*
> 
> 
> I can t uderstand this project. I usually love Batlle I Roig projects, but this one seems from a sovietic era. It s made for bees no for humans. There is no movement or dynamics in the facade, and will be impossible to see the life indoors. It will be always boring.


----------



## GGJ16

Josep87 said:


> I can t uderstand this project. I usually love Batlle I Roig projects, but this one seems from a sovietic era. It s made for bees no for humans. There is no movement or dynamics in the facade, and will be impossible to see the life indoors. It will be always boring.


The main fault to this is not the architects, but the developers. Vía Célere is one of the developers that spend the least budget on their building designs. Batlle i Roig studio maybe found some easy money with the Célere project, or had to deal with a minimal budget from the developer, that is a thing I do not know. However, I will not defend the studio for doing this dull design.

Despite the mediocre aesthetics, the apartments are quite expensive. The smallest residential unit available is 80 sqm and costs around 400,000 euros :nuts: And those apartments sold pretty well...

I totally agree with you, the building looks quite cheap so far, especially in comparison to the Torre Diagonal ZeroZero, just in front of this development.


----------



## GGJ16

*Antares - Diagonal 0* | Fòrum

Location : Rambla Prim / Avinguda Eduard Maristany.

Status : Under Construction.

Height : 30 floors. 100m.

Residential Units : 89.

Developer : Shaftesbury.

Architect : Studio Odile Decq.

WEB (english) : Odile Decq / Antares Barcelona


*Renders*




















*Update 9/9/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*L10 Sud*










System : Metro de Barcelona.

Type : Automated Line.

Status : Completed (1st phase).

Length : 4.5 km.

Stations : 5.

Locations : Collblanc, Torrassa, Can Tries Gornal, Foneria, Foc.

Budget : 119 milion euros.

Developer : Generalitat de Catalunya.

Architects : Toyo Ito (Foc), Daniel Freixes (Foneria).











*Update 8/9/2018*

L10 Sud has started operating with 2 new stations (Foc and Foneria), and sharing Collblanc, Torrassa and Can Tries Gornal with the L9 Sud metro line. 2 new stations will be added to the line in 2019: Ciutat de la Justícia and Provençana.

*Foc*






































*Foneria*





































Source : Generalitat de Catalunya (catalan)


----------



## Architecture lover

Beautiful, similar conception to the one in London, simple and understandable, the building guides you.


----------



## GGJ16

*UNIQ Glòries* | [email protected] District

Location : Carrer d'Àvila, 171.

Status : Site Preparation.

Height : 8 floors.

Residential Units : 59.

Developer : UNIQ.

WEB (english) : UNIQ Residential


*Renders*




















*Update 7/9/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*The Ó Building* | Sants-Montjuic

Location : Gran Via de les Corts Catalanes, 159.

Status : Topped Out.

Surface : 18,000 sqm.

Height : 14 floors.

Developer : Green Clover, Promuobra (Corp).

WEB (spanish) : CBRE


*Renders*






































*Update 11/9/2018*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Dolors Aleu Student Residence* | Les Corts

Location : Carrer Pau Gargallo, 30.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 20,000 sqm.

Height : 13 floors.

Rooms : 520.

Budget : 30 milion euros.

Developer : University of Barcelona & Nexo Residencias.

Architects : BCA.

WEB (english) : BCA Arq


*Renders*




















*Update 12/9/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Melià Casp* | Eixample

Location : Carrer Casp, 1-13, next to the historic Cases Rocamora from 1920.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 11,532 sqm; 21,663 sqm basement.

Height : 8 floors.

Rooms : 164 rooms. 5 stars.

Developer : Melià Hotels International.

Architects : Oficina d’Urbanisme i Arquitectura (OUA).

WEB (spanish) : OUA


*Render*











*Update 13/9/2017*


----------



## GGJ16

*Garbí Student Residence* | Sants-Montjuic

Location : Carrer Viriat, 37-39.

Status : Topped Out.

Surface : 16,000 sqm.

Height : 54m. 16 floors.

Developer : Nexo Residencias.

Architects : BCA.

WEB (english) : Nexo Residencias


*Renders*




















*Update 13/9/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*ZAM 70/79* | [email protected] District

Project Description : Restoration and interior refurbishment of industrial warehouses from 1906. Construction of a mixed-use development.

Location : Carrer de Zamora, 70-79.

Status : Proposal.

Surface : 14,550 sqm.

Height : 2x 7, 6 floors.

Architects : BCA Arquitectura.


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Nou Europa Residential* | Metro Area

Location : Plaça Europa, 18, l'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status : Near Completion.

Height : 18 floors.

Developer : Aelca.

WEB (spanish): Aelca


*Render*











*Update 15/9/2018*



SEIM said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Nicaragua 75* | Les Corts

Project Description : Refurbishment of an old industrial building, former headquarters of the Socialist Party of Catalonia (PSC).

Location : Carrer Nicaragua, 75.

Status : Under Construction.

Height : 6 floors.

Residential Units : 39.

Developer : Stoneweg Living / NI 75.

WEB (spanish/english) : Idealista / Stoneweg Living


*Renders*




















*Before*


_Source : Google Street View_


*Recent Update*









_Source : El Nacional_


----------



## GGJ16

*Finestrelles Shopping Centre* | Metro Area

Location : Carrer de Laureà Miró, 20, Esplugues de Llobregat.

Status : Topped Out.

Surface : 99,630 sqm. 10,500 sqm student housing.

Retail : 40,367 sqm, 105 stores.

Height : 3 floors.

Residence rooms : 372.

Budget : 120 milion euros.

Developer : Equilis Investments Spain, Temprano Capital Partners.

Architects : Aula Técnica de Arquitectura, TConcepT.

WEB (english) : Equilis / Temprano Capital Partners


*Render*











*Update 18/9/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Dolors Aleu Student Residence* | Les Corts

Location : Carrer Pau Gargallo, 30.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 20,000 sqm.

Height : 13 floors.

Rooms : 520.

Budget : 30 milion euros.

Developer : University of Barcelona & Nexo Residencias.

Architects : BCA.

WEB (english) : BCA Arq


*Renders*




















*Update 18/9/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Edifici Eurojet* | Metro Area

Project Description : Restoration and interior refurbishment of a building from 1870.

Location : Passeig de la Plaça Major, 54, Sabadell.

Status : Property Sales.

Height : 4 floors.

Residential Units : 3.

Developer : Fujia Buildings.

WEB (spanish) : Idealista


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

News



> *Agreement between entities and political groups so that 30% of the new homes are protected*
> 
> *The measure, which emerges from the social fabric, could mean the creation of 330 affordable apartments a year.*
> 
> The measure promoted by entities that defend the right to decent and adequate housing to allocate 30% of the new construction and large rehabilitation to affordable housing is supported by most municipal political groups. The agreement, as such, may be approved at the Municipal Plenary on September 28.
> 
> The representatives of the municipal groups that have supported the measure have appeared with the spokespersons of the promoter group, formed by the Federation of Neighborhood Associations of Barcelona (FAVB), the Mortgage Affiliated Platform (PAH), the DESC Observatory, the Assembly of Neighborhoods for Sustainable Tourism (ABTS) and the Union of Tenants.
> 
> The initiative, which involves the private sector, will affect both new buildings and large rehabilitations, as long as they exceed 600 square meters. Therefore, private real estate developers will be responsible when it comes to guaranteeing the right to a decent and adequate home.
> 
> The 30% reserve represents the expansion of the public park of housing, especially in the central neighborhoods that most suffer from real estate speculation and gentrification, and where the lack of plots makes the construction of protected flats difficult. The measure is accompanied by the declaration of the whole city as an area of ​​retention and retraction, so that the City Council can preferably acquire plots and buildings, among which would be this 30% of protected housing, to expand the public housing park.
> 
> It is expected that with the 30% reserve, affordable housing will be added to 330 residential units each year, a figure that would counteract the abusive increases in rental prices, which make it difficult to preserve the local fabrics.
> 
> The modification of the Metropolitan General Plan to implement the measure is discussed today in the Committee on Ecology, Urbanism and Mobility before transferring the final vote to the Municipal Plenary, which is expected to be approved with most municipal political groups who have already expressed support for the initiative. Once these procedures have been passed, the definitive approval would take place within the framework of the Subcommittee on Urban Planning of Barcelona.


Barcelona City Council (catalan)


----------



## GGJ16

*Edifici Front Vapor Cusidó* | Metro Area

Location : Carrer del Montseny, 16, Sabadell.

Status : Property Sales.

Height : 4 floors.

Residential Units : 21.

Developer : Fujia Buildings.

WEB (spanish) : Idealista / Fujia Buildings


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*





























*Update 19/9/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Ca n'Iborra* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer de Jacint Verdaguer, 108, Molins de Rei.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 13,000 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Residential Units: 89.

Developer: Way House.

Architects: SAASS.

WEB (spanish/english) : Way House / Sales Associats


*Render*











*Update 9/10/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Arquímedes 31* | Sant Andreu

Location: Carrer d'Arquímedes, 31-33.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 6 floors.

Residential Units: 14.

Developer: Grupo Ascendo, i-now.

WEB (spanish/english): Habitaclia / Grupo Ascendo


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Prat de la Riba Living* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer Enric Prat de la Riba / Carrer Batllori, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Property Sales.

Surface: 80,200 sqm.

Height: 3x 14, 3x 9 floors.

Residential Units: 276.

Developer: Stoneweg Living.

WEB (english): Stoneweg Living


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Bike Path* | Metro Area

Project Description: New bike lane and pedestrian path that connects Avinguda Diagonal (Barcelona) with Avinguda dels Països Catalans (Esplugues de Llobregat), avoiding a motorway junction, a barrier that has existed for 60 years.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 8,293 sqm.

Length: 890 m.

Developer: AMB, Barcelona City Council, Esplugues de Llobregat City Council.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Arch Daily


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Fòrum* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer de la Pau / Avinguda del Camp de la Bota, Sant Adrià de Besòs.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 50,000 sqm.

Height: 8, 7 floors.

Rooms: 500. 5 stars.

Architects: Alonso Balaguer Arquitectes Associats.

WEB (spanish): ABAA


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Tagamanent 5* | Gràcia

Project Description: Refurbishment and facade restoration of an old building.

Location: Carrer de Tagamanent, 5.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 5 floors.

Residential Units: 7.

Developer: Casa.

WEB (spanish): Casa


*Render*


----------



## Bestoftheworld

This one is horrible :


----------



## GGJ16

Bestoftheworld said:


> This one is horrible :


It is indeed, just like most of the developments made by La Llave de Oro. Unfortunately, there is no way to force these companies to invest more budget in the building design (that is the reason why many times public housing looks better than private housing, even though they're less expensive than private residential units).


----------



## GGJ16

*Ronda Sant Antoni - Príncep de Viana* | Ciutat Vella

Project Description: Refurbishment and facade restoration of a building from 1860.

Location: Carrer del Príncep de Viana, 21.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 8 floors.

Residential Units: 18.

Developer: i-now.

WEB (spanish): Fotocasa


*Render*


----------



## el palmesano

GGJ16 said:


> *Hotel Fòrum* | Metro Area


awsome!!


----------



## GGJ16

*Illa Glòries Public Housing* | Eixample

Location: Plaça de les Glòries / Gran Via de les Corts Catalanes / Carrer Castillejos.

Status: Approved.

Surface: 30,000 sqm.

Height: 11, 10, 8, 7 floors.

Residential Units: 238.

Developer: Barcelona City Council.

Architects: Cierto Estudio, Sv60 Arquitectos, Haz Arquitectes SLP, Estudio Vivas Arquitectes SCP & others.


*New Render (provisional)*


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*





























*Recent Update*


----------



## GGJ16

*Dolors Aleu Student Residence* | Les Corts

Location : Carrer Pau Gargallo, 30.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 20,000 sqm.

Height : 13 floors.

Rooms : 520.

Budget : 30 milion euros.

Developer : University of Barcelona & Nexo Residencias.

Architects : BCA.

WEB (english) : BCA Arq


*Renders*




















*Update 18/10/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Tasman* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer de Carmen Amaya, 2, Sant Just Desvern.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 5 floors.

Residential Units: 30.

Developer: Aedas Homes.

Architects: bxd arquitectura.

WEB (spanish): Aedas Homes


*Renders*




















*Update 18/10/2018*









_Source: Instagram Stories @bxdarch_


----------



## Josep87

For a private development it's good enough. Simple but elegant. I specially like that in the ground level there is a public corridor creating a porch. A lot of buildings touch the ground with boring walls without windows.
It is a pity that most of the other developments from the same company lack this quality.


----------



## GGJ16

*Príncep d'Astúries 66* | Gràcia

Project Description: Refurbishment of a former office building into a residential.

Location: Avinguda del Príncep d'Astúries, 66.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 7 floors.

Residential Units: 20.

Developer: Núñez i Navarro.

WEB (spanish): Núñez i Navarro


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça del Moviment Obrer* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Passeig de la Zona Franca / Carrer del Foc.

Status: Approved.

Surface: 3,000 sqm.

Developer: Barcelona City Council.

Architects: Straddle3.

WEB (spanish): Straddle3


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Arquímedes* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer d'Arquímedes, 4, Terrassa.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 5 floors.

Residential Units: 20.

Developer: Loiola.

WEB (spanish): Fotocasa


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Virolai Petit Kindergarten* | Gràcia

Location: Carrer de l'Escorial, 210.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 692 sqm.

Height: 2 floors.

Developer: Virolai.

Architects: Jaume Colom, Roviras - Castelao Arquitectos, Vicente Sarrablo.

WEB (english): Archdaily


----------



## GGJ16

*Espai Barça* | Les Corts

Project Description: Complete remodelling of FC Barcelona's Stadium, Camp Nou; construction of the New Palau Blaugrana and other facilities; new urban plan, buildings and open green spaces.

Status: Approved.

Total surface: 275,000 sqm.

Public spaces: 102,428 sqm.

Green Areas: 27,489 sqm.

Public Sport Facilities: 1,446 sqm.

Private sector buildings: 33,796 sqm.

Height: 3x 10 floors. 43m.

Budget: 600 milion euros.

Developer: FC Barcelona.

Architects: Nikken Sekkei + b720, HOK + TAC Arquitectes, Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): FC Barcelona


*Renders*




















*Update 20/6/2018*

New video showing the construction progress of the Espai Barça. Works should start in 2019.


----------



## GGJ16

*Hexagon Glòries* | [email protected] District

Location : Carrer Sancho de Ávila, 47.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface : 10,800 sqm.

Height : 9 floors.

Budget : 35 milion euros.

Developer : Brilten.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (spanish) : JLL


*Render*











*Update 20/10/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Can Marot* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer de Francisco Herrera, 41, Mataró.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 3x 6, 5 floors.

Residential Units: 103.

Developer: Servihabitat, BuildingCenter.

Architects: Joan Pascual – Ramon Ausió Arquitectes.

WEB (spanish): Servihabitat / Joan Pascual


*Renders*


----------



## Architecture lover

Till this day I prefer Norman Foster's proposal for the renovation of Camp Nou, and it was unveiled in 2007.


----------



## GGJ16

Architecture lover said:


> Till this day I prefer Norman Foster's proposal for the renovation of Camp Nou, and it was unveiled in 2007.


I actually prefer this proposal, since it retains the character of Camp Nou, with its structure exposed, and is respectful to the 1957 project. It looks elegant, open and timeless. It integrates better with the surroundings and provides great public spaces, services and scenery. What's more, the 2007 project only included the Camp Nou renovation, while this project also includes the rest of FC Barcelona's facilities.


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel ACTA & Illa [email protected] Llacuna* | [email protected] District

Location : Carrer Ramón Turró, 169.

Status : Under Construction.

Total Surface : 20,169 sqm.

Height : 15, 4 floors.

Rooms : 313. 2 stars.

Developer : Construcciones immobiliarias Pelayo SA.

Architects : BCA.

WEB (english) : BCA


*Render*




















*Update 20/10/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Melià Casp* | Eixample

Location: Carrer Casp, 1-13, next to the historic Cases Rocamora from 1920.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 11,532 sqm; 21,663 sqm basement.

Height: 8 floors.

Rooms: 164 rooms. 5 stars.

Developer: Melià Hotels International.

Architects: Oficina d’Urbanisme i Arquitectura (OUA).

WEB (spanish): OUA


*Renders*




















*Update 22/10/2018*


----------



## Josep87

Although I also liked Norman Foster's project i feel that the new one is better.
The NF one has a very beautiful skin (as most of the stadiums in the world are actually doing). It is impressive for postcards and also for the arriving to the stadium. But once inside, it is just a skin, a veil, a mask. The new one it's the opositte. From outside you see the structure of the Stadium. You don't see a skin, you see the bleachers: the reason to be of a Stadium. The followers of Barça are called "culers" (something like bottoms) because in the first stadium what the people saw was just rows of bottoms in the bleachers. We will not see the bottoms now, but we can imagine them.
And once you are inside the Stadium, you have a new facade. A facade made with the same name of the club: Barcelona. The promenade to reach your sit will not be just walking through corridors, it will be an experience for itself, a balcony to the city.


----------



## Josep87

Although I also liked Norman Foster's project i feel that the new one is better.
The NF one has a very beautiful skin (as most of the stadiums in the world are actually doing). It is impressive for postcards and also for the arriving to the stadium. But once inside, it is just a skin, a veil, a mask. The new one it's the opositte. From outside you see the structure of the Stadium. You don't see a skin, you see the bleachers: the reason to be of a Stadium. The followers of Barça are called "culers" (something like bottoms) because in the first stadium what the people saw was just rows of bottoms in the bleachers. We will not see the bottoms now, but we can imagine them.
And once you are inside the Stadium, you have a new facade. A facade made with the same name of the club: Barcelona. The promenade to reach your sit will not be just walking through corridors, it will be an experience for itself, a balcony to the city.


----------



## GGJ16

*The Ó Building* | Sants-Montjuic

Location: Gran Via de les Corts Catalanes, 159.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 17,000 sqm.

Height: 14 floors.

Developer: Green Clover, Promuobra (Corp).

WEB (english): The Ó Building


*New Renders*




















*Update 23/10/2018*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

News



> *The Tibidabo funicular will double its capacity and become an attraction*
> 
> The Tibidabo Funicular will be fully renovated at the end of next year to double its passenger capacity, increase its speed and offer new experiences to users to the point of becoming one more attraction of the park, as just announced by the city of Barcelona
> 
> The modernization of the funicular, which is almost 120 years old, will begin in September 2019 and will allow this means of transport to be renamed Cuca de Llum to function as one more attraction. The new transport can not be used until August 2020.
> 
> *More speed and visibility*
> 
> The most prominent changes are the increase in speed (up to 10 meters per second, with which the journey will only last three minutes), its greater capacity (it will go from 120 places to 252) and the glazed area will be much larger, which will allow Enjoy panoramic views of the city.
> 
> To enhance its role as an attraction, inside the convoys there will be tactile screens and interactive videos with which visitors can learn about the history of the amusement park, as well as the operation of a funicular and the rest of the facilities.
> 
> Another feature is that the two trains, which cross halfway, can be used both automatically and with driver, although the space for the latter has been greatly reduced for passengers to win. In fact it will be a "special driving desk", which eliminates the driver's current cabin.
> 
> The city council assures that the cost of the renewal of the funicular is of 18 million euros. The two new convoys will be made by the company Teleférico y Nieve, a subsidiary of Leitner Ropeways. Mias Architects collaborates in the design.
> 
> *The first of Spain*
> 
> The Tibidabo funicular was built in 1900 on the initiative of Salvador Andreu, the doctor who founded the amusement park and who had the idea on a trip to Switzerland. In July 1901 the funicular made its first ascent to the mountain.
> 
> At present, the funicular, which has been renewed several times, covers a 1,124-meter stretch with a difference of 272 meters between the two stations.


El Periódico (spanish)


----------



## GGJ16

*La Rambleta* | Sant Martí

Location: Rambla de Guipúscoa / Carrer de Ca N'Oliva.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 117,073 sqm.

Height: 4x 16, 2x 9, 4x 7 floors.

Residential Units: 746.

Developer: Corp.

WEB (english): Corp


*Render*











*Update 28/10/2018*

Model of the development in the Barcelona Meeting Point 2018, showing the 4 phases of this project.


----------



## GGJ16

*Els Elements* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Avinguda del Carrilet / Camí de la Cadena.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 48,569 sqm.

Height: 2x 13, 2x 9 floors.

Residential Units: 421.

Developer: Corp.

WEB (english): Corp


*Update 28/10/2018*

Model of the development in the Barcelona Meeting Point 2018.


----------



## GGJ16

*Llacuna 6* | Sant Martí

Location:

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 5 floors.

Residential Units: 8.

Developer: Rebuilt BCN.

Architects: Arquitectura-G.

WEB (spanish): Idealista


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Aurea Eixample* | Metro Area

Project Description: Renovation of a former industrial building.

Location: Carrer de Ferrer de Blanes, 9, Sabadell.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 5, 3 floors.

Developer: ACR Promoción.

WEB (spanish): ACR Promoción


*Renders*


----------



## melads

Even though I love the old parts of BCN, I have always found the city's new architecture to be kinda boring.


----------



## GGJ16

melads said:


> Even though I love the old parts of BCN, I have always found the city's new architecture to be kinda boring.


I quite agree with you, these recent years haven't brought us interesting projects. The current City Council is investing more in improving the suburbs and poorer neighbourhoods, but didn't quite succeed yet. However, just before the economic crysis, we were getting quite interesting buildings, and most of them have become truly icons of the city. I really like them, even though my personal favourite ones will still be the gorgeous buildings in Modernisme style.

I bring some "new architecture" you should check, it won't leave you indifferent :cheers:


*Hotel W Barcelona* By Ricardo Bofill (RBTA).










*Diagonal ZeroZero* By Estudi Massip-Bosch Architects (EMBA).










*Mercat de Santa Caterina* By Miralles Tagliabue (EMBT).










*CNMC Building* By Batlle i Roig.










*Torres Porta Fira* By Toyo Ito & Associates.


----------



## GGJ16

*Residencial MC108* | Metro Area

Location: Rambla de Maria Casas, 108, Gavà.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 6 floors.

Residential Units: 8.

Developer: Merkapiso.

WEB (spanish): Habitaclia


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Casal Trinitat Nova* | Nou Barris

Location: Carrer de Garbí, 3.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 1,095 sqm.

Height: 2 floors.

Developer: BIMSA.

Architects: Valero Bayona, Cantallops Vicente Arquitectes.

WEB (english): Cantallops Vicente


----------



## GGJ16

*La Rambla* | Ciutat Vella

Project Description: Renovation of the famous boulevard located in the city center. It will include pavement replacement, traffic pacification and an increase of public space.

Status: Winner Proposal.

Budget: 37 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona City Council.

Architects: Km Zero.


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Parc Glòries* | [email protected] District

Official thread : Skyscrapercity

Location : Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Tànger.

Status : Near Completion.

Surface : 24,000 sqm.

Height : 72m. 17 floors.

Budget : 77 milion euros.

Developer : Colonial.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Colonial


*Renders*




















*Update 2/10/2018*



Homenot said:


>






























Source: Riventi (english)


----------



## GGJ16

*PdG 17* | Eixample

Project Description: Renovation of the former Banco Popular headquarters.

Location: Passeig de Gràcia, 17.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 9,183 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Developer: Hines.

Architects: G4 Group.


*Render*











*Update 3/11/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Meridia Offices* | [email protected] District

Location : Avinguda Icària / Carrer Badajoz - Àvila.

Status : Demolition.

Height : 13, 7 floors.

Developer : Meridia Capital.

Architects : GCA Architects.

WEB (english) : GCA Arq


*Renders*




















*Update 2/11/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*





























*Recent Update*



























_Source: Barcelona Sagrera_


----------



## GGJ16

*Hexagon Glòries* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer Sancho de Ávila, 47.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 10,800 sqm.

Height: 9 floors.

Budget: 35 milion euros.

Developer: Brilten.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (spanish): JLL


*Render*











*Update 2/11/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Pujades 251* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pujades, 251.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 6 floors.

Residential Units: 5.

Architects: Lola Domènech.

WEB (english): Catalan-Architects / Lola Domènech


*Renders*




















*Update 2/11/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Rocafort 6* | Eixample

Location: Carrer de Rocafort, 6.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 7 floors.

Residential Units: 15.

Developer: SUIN.

WEB (english): SUIN


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Glòries Park & Tunnels* | Sant Martí

Project Description: Reurbanization of Plaça de les Glòries. Transformation process from surface motorway to accessible green areas and new surrounding developments.

Status: Under Construction.

Tunnel length: 957m.

Surface: 45.860 sqm (Park First Phase).

Budget: 88 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona City Council.


*Render*











*Update 6/11/2018*



Stoapoikile said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Cook* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 126, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Site Preparation.

Height: 15 floors.

Residential Units: 62.

Developer: Aedas Homes.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Aedas Homes


*Renders*











*Update 7/11/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça Europa 38 Homes* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 38, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 20 floors.

Residential Units: 91.

Developer: Neinor Homes.

WEB (spanish): CBRE


*Render*











*Update 7/11/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Hermitage Barcelona Museum* | Ciutat Vella

Location: Plaça de la Rosa dels Vents.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 16,590 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Developer: Barcelona Cultura Development.

Architects: Toyo Ito.

WEB (english): Hermitage BCN


*New Render*











*Update 7/11/2018*



> Toyo Ito will sign the architectural project of the future Hermitage Museum. The promoters commissioned the Japanese architect the design last summer, which is planned to be built by the sea, within the limits of the Port Authority of Barcelona (APB). The seal of a Pritzker Prize strengthens a project that has accumulated delays since its presentation in June 2016 and that still has to overcome one last and important obstacle: the rejection it generates within the Municipal Government of Barcelona in Comú.
> 
> The APB has a maximum of eight months to approve the basic project, which could place the museum in one of the themes of the next campaign of the municipal elections. After this period, if approved, the Consistory should extend the works license.


El País (spanish)


----------



## GGJ16

*La Balconada* | Ciutat Vella

Project Description: Remodeling of the upper part of Moll de la Fusta's pedestrian area, alongside Passeig de Colom.

Location: Passeig de Colom.

Status: Approved.

Surface: 7,460 sqm.

Length: 600m.

Budget: 2.2 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona City Council.

Architects: Oriol Clos, LEVE projects.


*Renders*


----------



## Ares2018

y que falta de ideas...no se puede ser mas cutre...


----------



## perrolokos

Si me dicen que es un proyecto para rehabilitar una avenida de un pueblo de 10.000 habitantes me lo creo. Que poca ambición ....


----------



## GGJ16

Ares2018 said:


> y que falta de ideas...no se puede ser mas cutre...





perrolokos said:


> Si me dicen que es un proyecto para rehabilitar una avenida de un pueblo de 10.000 habitantes me lo creo. Que poca ambición ....


It is as much as we can expect from the current City Council in terms of projects: small interventions to quickly solve a problematic that may come back further in time. Most of these interventions are planned exclusively regarding the neighbourhood, but forgetting about the rest of the city as a whole. However, I must admit that at least they have decided to carry on a remodelling in this currently awful public space, something that did not happen with previous city councils.


----------



## Ares2018

GGJ16 said:


> It is as much as we can expect from the current City Council in terms of projects: small interventions to quickly solve a problematic that may come back further in time. Most of these interventions are planned exclusively regarding the neighbourhood, but forgetting about the rest of the city as a whole. However, I must admit that at least they have decided to carry on a remodelling in this currently awful public space, something that did not happen with previous city councils.


eso no es una reforma!


----------



## GGJ16

*Vedruna Gràcia School* | Gràcia

Location: Carrer Gran de Gràcia, 236.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 5,200 sqm.

Height: 2x 6, 4 floors.

Developer: Vedruna.

Architects: Borrell-Jover Arquitectura.

WEB (english/catalan): Borrell-Jover Arquitectura / Vedruna Gràcia


*Render*











*Update 11/11/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Can Sant Joan Social Housing* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer de Marconi, Rubí.

Status: Winner Proposal.

Surface: 1,967 sqm.

Height: 4 floors.

Residential Units: 26.

Developer: IMPSOL.

Architects: Ravetllat Ribas.


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Príncep d'Astúries 66* | Gràcia

Project Description: Refurbishment of a former office building into a residential.

Location: Avinguda del Príncep d'Astúries, 66.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 7 floors.

Residential Units: 20.

Developer: Núñez i Navarro.

WEB (spanish): Núñez i Navarro


*Render*











*Update 11/11/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Les Masies* | Metro Area

Location: Avinguda Onze de Setembre, Sant Joan Despí.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 11 floors.

Residential Units: 132.

Developer: Realia.

WEB (spanish): Realia


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Còrsega Hotel* | Eixample

Location: Carrer Còrsega, 346.

Status: Near Completion.

Height: 7 floors.

Rooms: 150.

Developer: Núñez i Navarro.

Architects: OAB.

WEB (english) : Ferrater


*Renders*




















*Update 11/11/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Les Arts* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 139.

Status: Site Preparation.

Height: 12 floors.

Developer: La Llave de Oro.

WEB (english): La Llave de Oro


*New Render*











*Update 12/11/2018*

At the far, Hexagon Glòries works can be seen.



ElRookie said:


>


----------



## wakka12

GGJ16 said:


> *Còrsega Hotel* | Eixample
> 
> Location: Carrer Còrsega, 346.
> 
> Status: Near Completion.
> 
> Height: 7 floors.
> 
> Rooms: 150.
> 
> Developer: Núñez i Navarro.
> 
> Architects: OAB.
> 
> WEB (english) : Ferrater
> 
> 
> *Renders*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update 11/11/2018*


Nice to see this come out looking just as well as the renders!


----------



## GGJ16

*Els Miralls* | Metro Area

Location: Carretera Reial / Carrer de Torreblanca, Sant Just Desvern.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 9, 8, 2x 7 floors.

Residential Units: 202.

Developer: Corp.

WEB (english): Corp


*Renders*






































*Update 12/11/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Administrative District of Generalitat* | Sants-Montjuïc

Project Description: New centralized administration offices for the Generalitat de Catalunya (Catalonia's government).

Location: Carrer del Foc / Urani.

Status: Near Completion.

Surface: 68,794 sqm.

Height: 2x 7 floors.

Developer: Hines.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): BIS Structures 


*Renders*















































*Recent Update*



SEIM said:


>






























Source: Instagram @batlleiroig


----------



## Architecture lover

Absolutely stunning! Wish we could see more from the stairs! Love the wood + marble combination.


----------



## GGJ16

*The Ó Building* | Sants-Montjuic

Location: Gran Via de les Corts Catalanes, 159.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 17,000 sqm.

Height: 14 floors.

Developer: Green Clover, Promuobra (Corp).

WEB (english): The Ó Building


*Renders*




















*Update 13/11/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Edifici Ginebra* | Ciutat Vella

Location: Carrer Ginebra, 19.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 5 floors.

Residential Units: 8.

Developer: Gestió i Garantia.

WEB (english): Gestió i Garantia


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*





























*Update 14/11/2018*



























_Source: Barcelona Sagrera_


----------



## GGJ16

*Parc Glòries* | [email protected] District

Official thread : Skyscrapercity

Location : Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Tànger.

Status : Near Completion.

Surface : 24,000 sqm.

Height : 72m. 17 floors.

Budget : 77 milion euros.

Developer : Colonial.

Architects : Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Colonial


*Renders*




















*Update 17/11/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Hexagon Glòries* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer Sancho de Ávila, 47.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 14,700 sqm.

Height: 9 floors.

Budget: 35 milion euros.

Developer: Brilten.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Hexagon Glòries


*New Renders*






































*Update 17/11/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*The Residences Mandarin Oriental Barcelona* | Gràcia

Project Description: Refurbishment of Torre Deustche Bank, a former office tower built in 1956. 

Location: Passeig de Gràcia, 111.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 14,000 sqm.

Height: 73m. 20 floors.

Residential Units: 34.

Developer: KKH Property Investors.

Architects: OAB.

WEB (english): MO Residences Barcelona


*Render*











*Update 18/11/2018*



SEIM said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Tasman* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer de Carmen Amaya, 2, Sant Just Desvern.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 5 floors.

Residential Units: 30.

Developer: Aedas Homes.

Architects: bxd arquitectura.

WEB (spanish): Aedas Homes


*Renders*




















*Update 21/11/2018*









_Source: Instagram @bxdarch_


----------



## GGJ16

*Antares - Diagonal 0* | Fòrum

Location: Rambla Prim / Avinguda Eduard Maristany.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 100m. 30 floors.

Residential Units: 89.

Developer: Shaftesbury.

Architect: Studio Odile Decq.

WEB (english): Odile Decq / Antares Barcelona


*Renders*




















*Update 22/11/2018*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*SA65* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer Sancho de Ávila, 65.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 12,305 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: ConrenTramway.

Architects: TAG Management.

WEB (english): ConrenTramway


*Render*











*Update 25/7/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Johan Cruyff Stadium* | Metro Area

Location: Ciutat Esportiva Joan Gamper, Sant Joan Despí.

Status: Under Construction.

Seats: 6,000.

Budget: 12 million euros.

Developer: Futbol Club Barcelona.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): FC Barcelona


*Renders*


































*Recent Update*



RMB2007 said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Office Building* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 130.

Status: Property Sales.

Surface: 2,019 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Developer: Barcelona Projects.

WEB (spanish): Barcelona Projects


*Render*



Homenot said:


>



*Before*



Homenot said:


> _Source: Google Street View_


----------



## GGJ16

*Glòries Park & Tunnels* | Sant Martí

Project Description: Reurbanization of Plaça de les Glòries. Transformation process from surface motorway to accessible green areas and new surrounding developments.

Status: Under Construction.

Tunnel length: 957m.

Surface: 45.860 sqm (Park First Phase).

Budget: 88 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona City Council.


*Render*











*Update 23/11/2018*



yurizzz said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Torre del Rengle* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer de la Tordera, 12, Mataró.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 14,500 sqm. 

Height: 15 floors.

Residential Units: 60.

Developer: Sorigué Inmobiliaria.

Architects: ON-A.

WEB (english): ON-A


----------



## GGJ16

*Marina Prat Vermell Social Housing* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer d'Ulldecona, 2-10.

Status: Winner Proposal.

Height: 3x 7 floors.

Residential Units: 83.

Developer: IMHAB.

Architects: Coll-Leclerc, MIAS Arquitectes.


*Render*









Source: Instagram @playtime.barcelona


----------



## GGJ16

*Meridia Offices* | [email protected] District

Location: Avinguda Icària / Carrer Badajoz - Àvila.

Status: Demolition.

Height: 13, 7 floors.

Developer: Meridia Capital.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Arq


*Renders*




















*Update 25/11/2018*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Hannon* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer de Mercè Rodoreda, 40-46, Sant Adrià de Besòs.

Status: Proposal.

Height: 7, 5 floors.

Residential Units: 40.

Developer: Aedas Homes.

WEB (english): Aedas Homes


*Renders*


----------



## Josep87

Awful as most of nowadays private developments!


----------



## GGJ16

*Cook* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 126, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Site Preparation.

Height: 15 floors.

Residential Units: 62.

Developer: Aedas Homes.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Aedas Homes


*Renders*











*Update 29/11/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça Europa 38 Homes* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 38, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 20 floors.

Residential Units: 91.

Developer: Neinor Homes.

WEB (spanish): CBRE


*Render*











*Update 29/11/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*The Student Hotel* | [email protected] District

Location : Carrer de Provençals / Cristóbal de Moura.

Status : Proposal.

Height : 15 floors.

Rooms : 300.

Developer : The Student Hotel.

Architects : GCA Architects.


*New Renders*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*17 Passeig de Gràcia* | Eixample

Project Description: Renovation of the former Banco Popular headquarters.

Location: Passeig de Gràcia, 17.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 9,183 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Developer: Hines.

Architects: G4 Group.

WEB (english): Hines


*New Renders*





























*Recent Update*



SEIM said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Hospital Evangèlic* | [email protected] District

Project Description: New centre for the Hospital Evangèlic private foundation. The building will include one of the protected facades of the old Lutxana tramway/buses garages.

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila / Ciutat de Granada.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 10,000 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: Nou Hospital Evangèlic.


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*





























*Recent Update*



























_Source: Barcelona Sagrera_


----------



## GGJ16

*Quirón Social Housing* | Gràcia

Project Description: New public building including elderly social dwellings, 3 civic centres (elderly, young people and neighbourhood) and an auditorium. It replaces the old Quirón private hospital, which is already demolished.

Location: Avinguda de la Mare de Déu de Montserrat, 5-11.

Status: Approved.

Height: 6 floors.

Residential Units: ~100.

Developer: Ajuntament de Barcelona.

Architects: Espinet Ubach Arquitectes, Bajet Giramé.


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*La Model* | Eixample

Project Description: Transformation of the old prison complex built in 1904. Construction of new green areas, social housing and many public facilities: secondary-primary school, kindergarten, sports hall, elderly residence, young centre, social market and a prison memorial. A part of the prison will remain intact.

Location: Carrer Rosselló / Nicaragua / Provença / Entença.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: +32,000 sqm. Green areas: 14,000 sqm.

Budget: 94.3 milion euros.

Developer: Ajuntament de Barcelona.

WEB (catalan): La Model


*Renders*















































*Before*


----------



## GGJ16

*Illa 3* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer d'Antoni Bori / Guifré, Badalona.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 13,000 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Residential Units: 108.

Developer: Gestilar.

Architects: ON-A.

WEB (english): ON-A


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*The Ó Building* | Sants-Montjuic

Location: Gran Via de les Corts Catalanes, 159.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 17,000 sqm.

Height: 14 floors.

Developer: Green Clover, Promuobra (Corp).

WEB (english): The Ó Building


*Renders*




















*Update 7/12/2018*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Melià Casp* | Eixample

Location: Carrer Casp, 1-13, next to the historic Cases Rocamora from 1920.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 11,532 sqm; 21,663 sqm basement.

Height: 8 floors.

Rooms: 164 rooms. 5 stars.

Developer: Melià Hotels International.

Architects: Oficina d’Urbanisme i Arquitectura (OUA).

WEB (spanish): OUA


*Renders*




















*Update 8/12/2018*


----------



## Josep87

He De dir que encara ploro per haver tret la proposta d en Llinàs. el modernisme va entendre que la rígida i lògica retícula de Cerdà necessitava edificis que fossin un alarde de formes, coloraines o ornament per tal de que la ciutat fos una explosió de vida com un bosc i no un espai logístic on enlloc de caixes hi ha habitatges. Ara fem edificis tan contiguts i silenciosos que es tornen muts. Aquí va un altre triangle, un altra edifici tipus suarez al passeig de gràcia, etc.


----------



## Josep87

Tot sigui dit... Almenys han conservat part de la volumetria trencada. Sort!


----------



## GGJ16

Josep87 said:


> He De dir que encara ploro per haver tret la proposta d en Llinàs. el modernisme va entendre que la rígida i lògica retícula de Cerdà necessitava edificis que fossin un alarde de formes, coloraines o ornament per tal de que la ciutat fos una explosió de vida com un bosc i no un espai logístic on enlloc de caixes hi ha habitatges. Ara fem edificis tan contiguts i silenciosos que es tornen muts. Aquí va un altre triangle, un altra edifici tipus suarez al passeig de gràcia, etc.


I wouldn't have personally gone with neither of these designs. I quite liked the concept of Josep Llinàs, but I don't believe it was the appropiate building regarding the inmediate surroundings of the Cases Rocamora, the Teatre Tívoli, Passeig de Gràcia and Plaça Catalunya. Josep Llinàs designs would fit really well in areas such as [email protected] District, Plaça Europa or Fòrum.

I totally agree with you in the fact that most new developments are extremely boring, and most of the new buildings lack beauty and character, especially in our city so full of architectural beauties. This fact really stands out in the Eixample, where new buildings clash with the Art Nouveau buildings, which in my honest opinion are far better (except maybe in terms of sustainability  )

Regarding the hotel, I would have loved to see more classic lines, a modern building with great inspirations of both Noucentisme and Modernisme, the traditional architecture styles of the beggining of XX century. But I guess I'm just probably describing my personal views if I ever become an architect :lol: 

PS: Remember that this is the international forum, so please post messages in english, thanks


----------



## Josep87

GGJ16 said:


> I wouldn't have personally gone with neither of these designs. I quite liked the concept of Josep Llinàs, but I don't believe it was the appropiate building regarding the inmediate surroundings of the Cases Rocamora, the Teatre Tívoli, Passeig de Gràcia and Plaça Catalunya. Josep Llinàs designs would fit really well in areas such as [email protected] District, Plaça Europa or Fòrum.
> 
> I totally agree with you in the fact that most new developments are extremely boring, and most of the new buildings lack beauty and character, especially in our city so full of architectural beauties. This fact really stands out in the Eixample, where new buildings clash with the Art Nouveau buildings, which in my honest opinion are far better (except maybe in terms of sustainability  )
> 
> Regarding the hotel, I would have loved to see more classic lines, a modern building with great inspirations of both Noucentisme and Modernisme, the traditional architecture styles of the beggining of XX century. But I guess I'm just probably describing my personal views if I ever become an architect :lol:
> 
> PS: Remember that this is the international forum, so please post messages in english, thanks


Sorry, I forgot to write it in English insted of Catalan.

Llinàs has great buildings in the old quarter too like the housing in passatge del Carme.
I also remember a discarded project from Ferrater that made a great reinterpretation of la Pedrera.
I don't say that we should do as Toyo Ito, just putting a mask over the skin, but at least he created a landscape, he understood what was Passeig de Gracia: a place to show you. I think that with the minimal constructivism that we do, sometimes we have forgotten that as architects we not only create functionals buildings for the users, but also landscapes for all citizens.


----------



## GGJ16

*Can Batlló Social Housing* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer del Camp, 63.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 3,949 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Residential Units: 26.

Developer: IMHAB.

Architects: Espinet / Ubach Arquitectes.

WEB (english): Archdaily


----------



## GGJ16

*Ulldecona Social Housing* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer d'Ulldecona 12-14.

Status: Approved.

Height: 3x 9 floors.

Residential Units: 108.

Developer: IMHAB.

Architects: Estudio Vivas, Pau Vidal, Arquitectura Produccions.

WEB (english): Beta Architecture


*Renders*


----------



## MrAronymous

How homely.


----------



## GGJ16

*Glòries Park & Tunnels* | Sant Martí

Project Description: Reurbanization of Plaça de les Glòries. Transformation process from surface motorway to accessible green areas and new surrounding developments.

Status: Under Construction.

Tunnel length: 957m.

Surface: 45.860 sqm (Park First Phase).

Budget: 88 milion euros.

Developer: Ajuntament de Barcelona.

Architects: Agence Ter & Ana Coello de Llobet.


*Render*











*Update 7/1/2019*



Edu85 said:


> @jordimartinlope


A nice aerial view of the square from a few weeks ago:



Edu85 said:


> @linformatiu_tve


----------



## GGJ16

*Cera 53-55* | Ciutat Vella

Project Description: Restoration and refurbishment of 2 buildings, the oldest one from 1903.

Location: Carrer de la Cera, 53-55.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 1,100 sqm.

Height: 5, 3 floors.

Residential Units: 35.

Developer: Fosibu S.L.

Architects: JPC Arquitectura.

WEB (spanish): JPC Arquitectura











































































*Before*









_Source: Google Street View_


----------



## GGJ16

*Administrative District of Generalitat* | Sants-Montjuïc

Project Description: New centralized administration offices for the Generalitat de Catalunya (Catalonia's government).

Location: Carrer del Foc / Urani.

Status: Near Completion.

Surface: 68,794 sqm.

Height: 2x 7 floors.

Developer: Hines.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): BIS Structures 


*Renders*




















*Recent Update*


















_Source: Batlle i Roig_


----------



## GGJ16

*Torreblanca Social Housing* | Metro Area

Location: Avinguda de la Generalitat, 2, Sant Joan Despí.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 3x 5 floors.

Residential Units: 48.

Developer: ADSA.


*Render*











*Update 10/01/2019*


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça de la Gardunya Housing* | Ciutat Vella

Location: Plaça de la Gardunya, 2.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 2x 5 floors.

Public Housing: Completed.

Private Housing: 14 units.

Developer: Promuobra.

Architect: Carme Pinós.

WEB (english): Carme Pinós


*Renders*




















*Update 10/1/2019*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Camper Passeig de Gràcia* | Eixample

Location: Passeig de Gràcia, 2-4.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 80 sqm.

Developer: Camper.

Architects: Kengo Kuma.

WEB (english): designboom


----------



## GGJ16

*Antares* | Fòrum

Location: Rambla Prim / Avinguda Eduard Maristany.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 100m. 30 floors.

Residential Units: 89.

Developer: Shaftesbury.

Architect: Studio Odile Decq.

WEB (english): Odile Decq / Antares Barcelona


*Renders*




















*Update 10/1/2019*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Les Cases d'Otger* | Sant Andreu

Location: Carrer d'Otger, 18-26.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 3x 5 floors.

Residential Units: 16.

Developer: Salas Serveis.

WEB (spanish): Fotocasa


*New Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*House in Les Tres Torres* | Sarrià-Sant Gervasi

Project Description: Restoration and refurbishment of an Art Nouveau house from 1920, with passive house criteria.

Location: Carrer de la Nena Casas, 38.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 300 sqm.

Height: 4 floors.

Architect: Lucía Olano.

WEB (spanish): Lucía Olano


































































*Before*


----------



## Josep87

It s hardly impossible to belive that there was this house before! Good job, although i think that most of the ornamentation has been reconstructed, but at least, now the house is integrated with the neighbours. I like this simetry with the opposite house. The street becomes a door.


----------



## wakka12

Wonderful projects from barcelona as always


----------



## GGJ16

*Industrial Warehouse Renovation* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Restoration and refurbishment of two old industrial warehouses.

Location: Carrer de Ramón Turró, 168-170.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 1,416 sqm.

Height: 4, 3 floors.

Architects: Núria Salvadó, Josep Anglès.

WEB (english): Windmill




Homenot said:


>



*Before*









_Source: Google Street View_


----------



## GGJ16

*BCN Fira District* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer del Foc / Passeig de la Zona Franca.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 91,111 sqm.

Height: 3x 22 floors, 17 floors.

Developer: Iberdrola Inmobiliaria.

Architect: Oscar Tusquets.

WEB (Virtual Tour): Iberdrola Inmobiliaria


*Renders*






































*Recent Update*

Torre Llevant and Torre Ponent have begun construction. They're almost identical as Torre Auditori (the one from the left), but with 2 glass facades instead of a whole aluminum composite cladding. The towers will be so close to each other that the square behind them will find a new use as a sun dial :cheers:



SEIM said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Turó del Tennis* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer de Ciceró, 8, Sabadell.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 2x 4 floors.

Residential Units: 54.

Developer: SR Promotors.

WEB (english/spanish): SR Promotors / Fotocasa


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*





























*Update 15/1/2019*



























_Source: Barcelona Sagrera_


----------



## GGJ16

*Mister Traster Poblenou* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 90-92.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 3,604 sqm.

Height: 4 floors.

Developer: Mister Traster.

Architects: Franconi Architects.

WEB (spanish): Franconi Architects


*Render*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Parc Glòries* | [email protected] District

Official thread: Skyscrapercity

Location: Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Tànger.

Status: Near Completion.

Surface: 24,000 sqm.

Height: 72m. 17 floors.

Budget: 77 milion euros.

Developer: Colonial.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Colonial


*Renders*




















*Update 19/1/2019*

They have installed plants for the future green facade.



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Dolors Piera Social Housing* | [email protected] District

Location: Plaça Dolors Piera.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 10,104 sqm.

Height: 12 floors.

Residential Units: 68.

Developer: PMHB.

Architects: BAAS Arquitectura.

WEB (english): BAAS


*Render*











*Update 19/1/2019*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Hexagon Glòries* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer Sancho de Ávila, 47.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 14,700 sqm.

Height: 9 floors.

Budget: 35 milion euros.

Developer: Brilten.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Hexagon Glòries


*Renders*




















*Update 19/1/2019*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*SA65* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer Sancho de Ávila, 65.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 12,305 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: ConrenTramway.

Architects: TAG Management.

WEB (english): ConrenTramway


*Render*











*Update 19/1/2019*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Les Arts* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 139.

Status: Site Preparation.

Height: 12 floors.

Developer: La Llave de Oro.

WEB (english): La Llave de Oro


*Render*











*Update 5/2/2019*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Hexagon Glòries* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer Sancho de Ávila, 47.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 14,700 sqm.

Height: 9 floors.

Budget: 35 milion euros.

Developer: Brilten.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Hexagon Glòries


*Renders*




















*Update 5/2/2019*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Glòries Park & Tunnels* | Sant Martí

Project Description: Reurbanization of Plaça de les Glòries. Transformation process from surface motorway to accessible green areas and new surrounding developments.

Status: Under Construction.

Tunnel length: 957m.

Surface: 45.860 sqm (Park First Phase).

Budget: 88 milion euros.

Developer: Ajuntament de Barcelona.

Architects: Agence Ter & Ana Coello de Llobet.


*Render*











*Update 2/2/2019*



Edu85 said:


> Source: Twitter @miquelstrubell


----------



## GGJ16

*Trinitat Vella Social Housing* | Nou Barris

Location: Carrer del Pare Pérez del Pulgar, 52.

Status: Approved.

Height: 2x 5 floors.

Residential Units: 155.

Developer: IMHAB.

Architects: TAC Arquitectes.


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Espai Natura* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer d'Antoni Solanell / Josep Tarradellas.

Status: Completed.

Height: 4 floors.

Developer: Marcove.

Architects: Bailorull.

WEB (english): Add Arquitectura


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Diputació* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer de la Creu Coberta / Diputació.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 7,630 sqm.

Height: 9 floors.

Rooms: 152. 3 stars.

Architects: bxd arquitectura.

WEB (english): bxd arquitectura


*Render*











*Update 8/2/2019*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Office building* | [email protected] District

Location : Carrer de Sancho de Ávila / Àlaba.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 17,400 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: La Llave de Oro.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.


*New Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*DFactory* | Sants-Montjuïc

Project Description: New bussiness hub for 4.0 Economy.

Location: Carrer A / Número 2.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 17,000 sqm.

Height: 4 floors.

Developer: Consorci de la Zona Franca.

WEB (catalan): Consorci de la Zona Franca




SEIM said:


>





SEIM said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Camp del Ferro Sports Pavilion* | Sant Andreu

Location: Carrer del Pare Manyanet, 40.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 7,273 sqm.

Height: 3 floors.

Budget: 13.5 milion euros.

Developer: BIMSA.

Architects: Barceló Balanzó Arquitectes.

WEB (english): bbarquitectes


*Renders*




















*Recent Update*










Source: Twitter @Obresalasagrera


----------



## GGJ16

*BCN Fira District* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer del Foc / Passeig de la Zona Franca.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 91,111 sqm.

Height: 3x 22 floors, 17 floors.

Developer: Iberdrola Inmobiliaria.

Architect: Oscar Tusquets.

WEB (Virtual Tour): Iberdrola Inmobiliaria


*Renders*





























*Recent Update*



SEIM said:


> xavimar98 l imgrum


----------



## GGJ16

*Aula K* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer Víctor Hugo, 29, Santa Coloma de Gramenet.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 110 sqm.

Developer: AMB, Ajuntament de Santa Coloma de Gramenet.

Architects: BCQ Arquitectura.

WEB (english): BCQ / archdaily


----------



## GGJ16

*Sancho de Ávila 66* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Refurbishment of an industrial building from 1958.

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila, 66.

Status: Approved.

Surface: 9,702 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: Simon.

Architects: b720.


*Before*











*Renders*


----------



## Architecture lover

Wow! I love the renovation project!
The original isn't bad at all.


----------



## GGJ16

*Sagrada Família*

Construction progress of the temple, as seen from the same spot:



Astrubi said:


> 2010, March
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012, February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013, February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016, February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2017, March
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2018, February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2019, February


----------



## GGJ16

New installation on the Barcelona Pavilion for the Llum BCN Festival held this past weekend. Design by Luftwerk & Iker Gil.

Archdaily


----------



## GGJ16

*Pastora* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer de la Pastora, 1, Rubí.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 4 floors.

Residential Units: 24.

Developer: Sistec.

WEB (spanish): Habitaclia


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Administrative District of Generalitat* | Sants-Montjuïc

Project Description: New centralized administration offices for the Generalitat de Catalunya (Catalonia's government).

Location: Carrer del Foc / Urani.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 68,794 sqm.

Height: 2x 7 floors.

Developer: Hines.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Batlle i Roig


----------



## GGJ16

News



> *La Fira will increase its surface area by 25% in Gran Via.*
> 
> *The Montjuïc site will be renovated to celebrate the centenary of its inauguration.*
> 
> Fira de Barcelona has announced on Tuesday the project to expand and remodel its facilities, which includes the construction of a new building annexed to the Gran Via venue that will open in 2024. This space will allow to reach the 300,000 square meters of exhibition space in L'Hospitalet. The whole project, which also foresees the renovation of Fira de Montjuïc, has a budget of 380 million euros.
> 
> The new building will occupy 60,000 square meters, divided into two floors in an area of ​​40,000 square meters and is part of the fourth expansion phase of Fira de Barcelona. The land is located between the streets of Ciències, Salvador Espriu, José Agustín Goytisolo and Joan Carles I avenue. Currently, there are two buildings on this plot, with whose owners talks for expropriation have already begun , according to the mayor of the city of L'Hospitalet de Llobregat, Núria Marin.
> 
> The construction of an office and services building for the fair uses is also planned, connected by an elevated walkway with the rest of the pavilions that make up the Fira Gran Via hall.
> 
> *Montjuïc enclosure renovation*
> 
> The Fira de Montjuïc building will also be renovated and adapted to the new exhibition needs, maintaining the essence of the historic site. These works are in the study phase and are expected to be finalized at the latest in 2029, coinciding with the centenary of the Universal Exhibition of Barcelona that was organized in this space.
> 
> The Alfons XIII Palace is foreseen to accommodate congresses, with the construction of an auditorium, while the Victòria Eugenia Palace will be used for cultural uses of the city.
> 
> According to the mayor of Barcelona, ​​Ada Colau, during the presentation of the protocol, the extension of Fira Montjuïc is a project "especially significant" for the city. In addition, the City Council intends to "improve mobility, extending the street from Guàrdia Urbana to Paral·lel, which will make Maria Cristina avenue a pedestrian area." This will also make it possible to bring the MNAC closer to the city.


Metrópoli Abierta



SEIM said:


> Fira Barcelona


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*





























*Update 15/2/2019*



























_Source: Barcelona Sagrera_


----------



## GGJ16

*Marina Vela* | Ciutat Vella

Location: Passeig Joan de Borbó, 103.

Status: Completed (first phase).

Capacity: 136 mooring for ships from 15m on. 222 vessels automated dry dock.

WEB (english): Marina Vela


*Renders*





























*Recent Update*



Edu85 said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Antares* | Fòrum

Location: Rambla Prim / Avinguda Eduard Maristany.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 100m. 30 floors.

Residential Units: 89.

Developer: Shaftesbury.

Architect: Studio Odile Decq.

WEB (english): Odile Decq / Antares Barcelona


*Renders*




















*Recent Update*



Edu85 said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*UNIQ Glòries* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àvila, 171.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 8 floors.

Residential Units: 59.

Developer: UNIQ.

WEB (english): UNIQ Residential


*Render*











*Update 13/3/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*Glòries Residencial* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àvila, 180.

Status: Site Preparation.

Height: 9, 8 floors.

Residential Units: 72.

Developer: Amenabar Promociones, Solvia.

WEB (english): Glòries Residencial


*Renders*





























*Update 13/3/2019*


----------



## Josep87

What a lost oportunity


----------



## GGJ16

*Els Miralls* | Metro Area

Location: Carretera Reial / Carrer de Torreblanca, Sant Just Desvern.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 9, 8, 2x 7 floors.

Residential Units: 202.

Developer: Corp.

WEB (english): Corp


*Renders*






































*Update 14/3/2019*


----------



## GGJ16

*Espronceda 254* | Sant Martí

Location: Carrer d'Espronceda, 254-274.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 24m. 7 floors.

Residential Units: 112.

Developer: Núñez i Navarro.

WEB (english): NyN


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Hampton by Hilton Barcelona Fira Gran Vía* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça d'Europa, 33, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Site Preparation.

Height: 12 floors.

Rooms: 242. 4 stars.

Budget: 40 milion euros.

Developer: Hampton by Hilton, ASG.

Architects: Ferrés Arquitectos.


*Render*











*Update 13/3/2019*



mordorsfear said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*BCN Fira District* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer del Foc / Passeig de la Zona Franca.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 91,111 sqm.

Height: 3x 22 floors, 15 floors.

Developer: Iberdrola Inmobiliaria.

Architect: Oscar Tusquets.

WEB (Virtual Tour): Iberdrola Inmobiliaria


*Renders*





























*Update 16/3/2019*



SEIM said:


> Source: bcnfiradistrict l imgrum


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*





























*Update 14/3/2019*



























_Source: Barcelona Sagrera_


----------



## e2ek1el

Any news about the skyscraper originally planned for La Sagrera project?


----------



## GGJ16

e2ek1el said:


> Any news about the skyscraper originally planned for La Sagrera project?


The project can be considered cancelled, as the investment was really high (in the same plot there are large garages and maintenance facilities for the metro and bus systems). We have not heard about the project since the beggining of the economic crysis. The current park and urban redevelopment first draft plans include this highrise building, but as long as there is no final project for that sector, we can consider this project to be cancelled (personally, the Gehry design feels outdated as well).


----------



## GGJ16

*Glòries Park & Tunnels* | Sant Martí

Project Description: Reurbanization of Plaça de les Glòries. Transformation process from surface motorway to accessible green areas and new surrounding developments.

Status: Under Construction.

Tunnel length: 957m.

Surface: 45.860 sqm (Park First Phase).

Budget: 88 milion euros.

Developer: Ajuntament de Barcelona.

Architects: Agence Ter & Ana Coello de Llobet.


*Render*











*Update 17/2/2019*



Edu85 said:


> _Source: La Vanguardia_


----------



## GGJ16

News



> *Final proposals from the participatory process on the street pacification project for Via Laietana*
> 
> The debate with local residents, retailers and organisations has been conducted over the last few months with exploratory routes, workshops and information points. The process concluded by choosing the two proposals (from four options) which have received the most backing.
> 
> *Proposal 1:*
> 
> The first proposal involves extending the pavements in the avenue to make them 3.7 metres wide and creating a bike lane in each direction next to the pavements.
> 
> The street would have three traffic lanes:
> 
> 
> Two going towards the sea, one of them a bus and taxi lane and the other a traffic lane with a speed limit of 30 km/h.
> One bus and taxi lane going towards the mountains which can also be used by local residents and commerce or people accessing adjacent neighbourhoods.
> 
> 
> *Renders*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Proposal 2:*
> 
> The second proposal entails practically doubling the width of the pavements in the street, making them 4.15 metres wide, and creating a segregated bike lane going towards the mountains.
> 
> The street would have three traffic lanes:
> 
> 
> Two going towards the sea, one of them a bus and taxi lane and the other a traffic lane with a speed limit of 30 km/h and priority for bicycles.
> One bus and taxi lane going towards the mountains which can also be used by local residents and commerce or people accessing adjacent neighbourhoods.
> 
> 
> *Renders*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Moving between neighbourhoods on foot*
> 
> The transformation also involves remodelling pedestrian crossings, junctions and squares to facilitate mobility on foot between the Gòtic neighbourhood and the adjacent neighbourhood of Sant Pere, Santa Caterina i la Ribera.
> 
> The project also means repositioning public transport stops in keeping with the new layout of the street.


Info Barcelona (english)


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça de la Gardunya Housing* | Ciutat Vella

Location: Plaça de la Gardunya, 2.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 2x 5 floors.

Public Housing: Completed.

Private Housing: 14 units.

Developer: Promuobra.

Architect: Carme Pinós.

WEB (english): Carme Pinós


*Renders*




















*Update 21/3/2019*


----------



## melads

I have said it before, but I think it needs to be reiterated. Modern architecture in BCN is pretty uninspiring, which is in complete opposition to its historical architecture, which is among the best in the world.


----------



## franciscoc

melads said:


> I have said it before, but I think it needs to be reiterated. Modern architecture in BCN is pretty uninspiring, which is in complete opposition to its historical architecture, which is among the best in the world.


Barcelona has long been the city where the best avant-garde architecture was made in southern Europe. With the strong economic crisis, some very good projects were canceled. But it still has very interesting projects and is one of the best places in the world to learn architecture.
Here are some examples of recent years.


----------



## GGJ16

*Hermitage Barcelona Museum* | Ciutat Vella

Location: Plaça de la Rosa dels Vents.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 16,590 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Developer: Barcelona Cultura Development.

Architects: Toyo Ito.

WEB (english): Hermitage BCN


*New Renders*


















_Source: Hermitage Museum_


----------



## GGJ16

*Research Institute Sant Pau* | Horta-Guinardó

Location: Carrer de Sant Quintí, 63.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 9,705 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Budget: 13.8 milion euros.

Developer: Hospital de la Santa Creu i Sant Pau.

Architects: Pich-Aguilera Architects.

WEB (spanish): Pich Architects




albertalbert said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*DFactory* | Sants-Montjuïc

Project Description: New bussiness hub for 4.0 Economy.

Location: Carrer A / Número 2.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 17,000 sqm.

Height: 4 floors.

Developer: Consorci de la Zona Franca.

WEB (catalan): Consorci de la Zona Franca


*New Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Agrolimen Offices* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer de Sant Martí de l'Erm, 5-7, Sant Joan Despí.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 18,000 sqm.

Height: 9 floors.

Developer: Agrolimen, The GB Foods, Affinity.


*Render*


----------



## Josep87

I like it, but it's a literal coppy of the Baroque Museum from Puebla. At the beginning I thought it answered the placement because it evocates the sails of the ships and the sea foam.... but you see the mexican museum and the only thing that you realize is that he can make money selling the same project twice... he is not the only one doing this.

https://www.google.com/search?q=mus...UIDigB&biw=1920&bih=969#imgrc=t5jPNJ-NAELmYM:


----------



## GGJ16

Josep87 said:


> I like it, but it's a literal coppy of the Baroque Museum from Puebla. At the beginning I thought it answered the placement because it evocates the sails of the ships and the sea foam.... but you see the mexican museum and the only thing that you realize is that he can make money selling the same project twice... he is not the only one doing this.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=mus...UIDigB&biw=1920&bih=969#imgrc=t5jPNJ-NAELmYM:


I would'nt say it is the exact same project. It shares the same concept indeed, but the concrete shapes will be quite different, especially with the parabolic openings (that are similar to the openings in the Fira of Plaça Europa in L'Hospitalet). Other notorious difference, from what I can see in both projects, is the lack of rectangular windows in the sails, which I personally prefer, as it gives emphasis to the concrete shape itself, thus making it feel more like a sail. It may not be the most creative project, but I believe it the concept suits well with the Hotel W (small sails next to large sails, just like in old medieval ports).


----------



## Edu85

^^ Same style, yes, same project, no (at least for me).


----------



## wakka12

Josep87 said:


> I like it, but it's a literal coppy of the Baroque Museum from Puebla. At the beginning I thought it answered the placement because it evocates the sails of the ships and the sea foam.... but you see the mexican museum and the only thing that you realize is that he can make money selling the same project twice... he is not the only one doing this.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=mus...UIDigB&biw=1920&bih=969#imgrc=t5jPNJ-NAELmYM:


Soo what..? Now theres two similar beautiful buildings in two different places, lots of historic classical buildings are almost exact copies of each other and are still liked by the people of the places they are located in


----------



## GGJ16

*The Ó Building* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Gran Via de les Corts Catalanes, 159.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 17,000 sqm.

Height: 14 floors.

Developer: Green Clover, Promuobra (Corp).

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): The Ó Building


*Renders*




















*Update 30/3/2018*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Glòries Park & Tunnels* | Sant Martí

Project Description: Reurbanization of Plaça de les Glòries. Transformation process from surface motorway to accessible green areas and new surrounding developments.

Status: Under Construction.

Tunnel length: 957m.

Surface: 45.860 sqm (Park First Phase).

Budget: 88 milion euros.

Developer: Ajuntament de Barcelona.

Architects: Agence Ter & Ana Coello de Llobet.


*Render*











*Update 30/3/2019*



Stoapoikile said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*





























*Update 28/3/2019*


----------



## GGJ16

*L'Hort de Can Roca* | Metro Area

Project Description: Refurbishment and restoration of Can Roca, built in 1769. Construction of new public spaces.

Location: Plaça de la Creu, 1, Molins de Rei.

Height: 3 floors.

Developer: Plus Better.

WEB (catalan): Plus Better


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Célere Finestrelles* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer de Josep Anguera i Sala / Joan Miró, Esplugues de Llobregat.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 33x 2 floors.

Residential Units: 33.

Developer: Vía Célere.

WEB (english): Vía Célere


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*The Residences Mandarin Oriental Barcelona* | Gràcia

Project Description: Refurbishment of Torre Deustche Bank, a former office tower built in 1956. 

Location: Passeig de Gràcia, 111.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 14,000 sqm.

Height: 73m. 20 floors.

Residential Units: 34.

Developer: KKH Property Investors.

Architects: OAB.

WEB (english): MO Residences Barcelona


*New Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*[email protected]* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer Pallars / Llacuna.

Status: Near Completion.

Surface: 36,000 sqm.

Height: 10, 2x 5 floors.

Developer: Barcelonesa de Inmuebles.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Arq


*Render*











*Update 2/4/2019*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Dolors Piera Social Housing* | [email protected] District

Location: Plaça Dolors Piera.

Status: Near Completion.

Surface: 10,104 sqm.

Height: 12 floors.

Residential Units: 68.

Developer: PMHB.

Architects: BAAS Arquitectura.

WEB (english): BAAS


*Render*











*Update 2/4/2019*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Glòries Park & Tunnels* | Sant Martí

Project Description: Reurbanization of Plaça de les Glòries. Transformation process from surface motorway to accessible green areas and new surrounding developments.

Status: Completed (First Phase).

Tunnel length: 957m.

Surface: 45.860 sqm (Park First Phase).

Budget: 88 milion euros.

Developer: Ajuntament de Barcelona.

Architects: Agence Ter & Ana Coello de Llobet.


*Render*











*Update 6/4/2019*



Stoapoikile said:


>


----------



## Architecture lover

I know many will disagree with me, but I truly appreciate the symmetry of this project. 
The simplicity is great, I also like the terraces.

Also, great seeing [email protected] | [email protected] District few posts above turning even better than the render, quality stuff.




GGJ16 said:


> *Célere Finestrelles* | Metro Area
> *Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Casa de les Lletres* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Restoration and refurbishment of Ciutat Groga building (1928). Construction of a new cultural center and book hub.

Status: Proposal.

Height: 4 floors.

Developer: BIMSA.

Architects: BAAS.

WEB (english): BAAS


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Aprestadora 81* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer de l'Aprestadora, 81, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 5 floors.

Residential Units: 36.

Developer: Coldwell Banker Prestige.

WEB (spanish): Fotocasa


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Cambra de Comerç* | [email protected] District

Location: Avinguda Diagonal / Carrer de la Selva de Mar.

Status: Approved.

Surface: 29,600 sqm.

Height: 86m. 21 floors.

Developer: Cambra de Comerç.

Architects: TAC Arquitectes.

WEB (english): TAC Arquitectes


*Renders* (Project 2009)





























La Cambra de Barcelona i l’Ajuntament compartiran el nou edifici d’oficines del [email protected] by Press Cambrabcn, en Flickr


La Cambra de Barcelona i l’Ajuntament compartiran el nou edifici d’oficines del [email protected] by Press Cambrabcn, en Flickr


*Update 10/4/2019*



> *The Chamber will build a new headquarters in the [email protected] District that will share with the City Council*
> 
> The Chamber of Commerce of Barcelona announced on Wednesday that it will build a new headquarters in the [email protected] district on a site assigned by the Barcelona City Council, which will occupy 13 of the 21 floors of the building.
> 
> Both parties today signed the collaboration protocol for the cession of spaces and common services provision of the new building, which will have an area of 20,500 square meters spread over those 21 floors and which must be built by mid-2022.
> 
> The building will be located in the block delimited by Pujades, Fluvià, Selva de Mar and Avinguda Diagonal streets, both parties said in a statement.


La Vanguardia (spanish)


----------



## GGJ16

*Glòries Park & Tunnels* | Sant Martí

Project Description: Reurbanization of Plaça de les Glòries. Transformation process from surface motorway to accessible green areas and new surrounding developments.

Status: Completed (First Phase).

Tunnel length: 957m.

Surface: 45.860 sqm (Park First Phase).

Budget: 88 milion euros.

Developer: Ajuntament de Barcelona.

Architects: Agence Ter & Ana Coello de Llobet.


*Render*











*Update 9/4/2019*



Edu85 said:


> @Barcelona_aldia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Portela_Man





Mame said:


> *Before (2013)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After (2019)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Source: BTV & Bcomú_


----------



## GGJ16

*Passatge Living* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Llull, 219.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 5, 3 floors.

Residential Units: 59.

Developer: Stoneweg Living.

WEB (spanish): Fotocasa


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*The Ó Building* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Gran Via de les Corts Catalanes, 159.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 17,000 sqm.

Height: 14 floors.

Developer: Green Clover, Promuobra (Corp).

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): The Ó Building


*Renders*




















*Update 11/4/2018*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Antares* | Fòrum

Location: Rambla Prim / Avinguda Eduard Maristany.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 100m. 30 floors.

Residential Units: 89.

Developer: Shaftesbury.

Architect: Studio Odile Decq.

WEB (english): Odile Decq / Antares Barcelona


*Renders*




















*Update 13/4/2019*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*SA65* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer Sancho de Ávila, 65.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 12,305 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: ConrenTramway.

Architects: TAG Management.

WEB (english): ConrenTramway


*Renders*




















*Update 16/4/2019*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Hexagon Glòries* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer Sancho de Ávila, 47.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 14,700 sqm.

Height: 9 floors.

Budget: 35 milion euros.

Developer: Brilten.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Hexagon Glòries


*Renders*




















*Update16/4/2019*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Sabons* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Construction of a new office building. Restoration of the soap factory Llorenç Pons i Clerch (1902)

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila, 105.

Status: Proposal.

Height: 7 floors.

Architects: BCA.


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*





























*Update 15/4/2019*


----------



## GGJ16

*Espai Barça* | Les Corts

Project Description: Complete remodelling of FC Barcelona's Stadium, Camp Nou; construction of the New Palau Blaugrana and other facilities; new urban plan, buildings and open green spaces.

Location: Carrer d'Arístides Maillol, 12.

Status: Approved.

Total surface: 275,000 sqm.

Public spaces: 102,428 sqm.

Green Areas: 27,489 sqm.

Public Sport Facilities: 1,446 sqm.

Private sector buildings: 33,796 sqm.

Height: 3x 10 floors. 43m.

Budget: 600 milion euros.

Developer: FC Barcelona.

Architects: Nikken Sekkei + b720, HOK + TAC Arquitectes, Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): FC Barcelona


*New Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel 1882* | Gràcia

Location: Carrer Còrsega, 482.

Status: Completed.

Height : 7 floors.

Rooms : 182. 4 stars.

Developer : Meridia Iberian Real Estate Fund.

Architects : GCA Architects.

WEB (english) : GCA Arq


----------



## GGJ16

*Voramar* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer d'Antoni Bori / Guifré, Badalona.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 8 floors.

Residential Units: 90.

Developer: Gestilar.

WEB (spanish/english): Fotocasa / Gestilar


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Dolors Piera Social Housing* | [email protected] District

Location: Plaça Dolors Piera.

Status: Near Completion.

Surface: 10,104 sqm.

Height: 12 floors.

Residential Units: 68.

Developer: PMHB.

Architects: BAAS Arquitectura.

WEB (english): BAAS


*Render*











*Recent Update*



lluisfervi said:


> Instagram @jordibadia


----------



## Edu85

^^ I miss some green on this one.


----------



## RayMcK

Barcellona is one of the best cities in the world hands down! Any plans to build some bad ass towers over 200 meters in the foreseeable future?????


----------



## Ares2018

RayMcK said:


> Barcellona is one of the best cities in the world hands down! Any plans to build some bad ass towers over 200 meters in the foreseeable future?????


Ni en sueños...


----------



## Josep87

RayMcK said:


> Barcellona is one of the best cities in the world hands down! Any plans to build some bad ass towers over 200 meters in the foreseeable future?????


Not by now.
In one hand it's true that part of the indyosincrasy of the city (and in general of all old cities) is that we have density without very tall buildings, and it determines the landscape of the city. But in the other hand it is also true that this makes less green surfaces and, when the free plots finish (and our generation will live that moment), the prices will skyrocket if more people wants to live here.
It leads to an important question, should a city never stop growing?


----------



## GGJ16

*LH Central Park Social Housing* | Metro Area

Location: Avinguda de Josep Tarradellas i Joan, 268, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Completed.

Height: 10 floors.

Residential Units: 95.

Developer: Premier Inmobiliaria.

Architects: SOB Arquitectos.

WEB (spanish): Premier Inmobiliaria


----------



## GGJ16

*Tajo 51* | Horta-Guinardó

Project Description: Refurbishment of an old residential building.

Location: Carrer del Tajo, 51.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 7 floors.

Residential Units: 13.

Developer: i-now.

WEB (spanish): Fotocasa


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Sant Just Homes III* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer de Maria Montessori / Francesca Cortès i Vives, Sant Just Desvern.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 2x 6, 5 floors.

Residential Units: 102.

Developer: Neinor Homes.

Architects: ON-A.

WEB (english): Neinor Homes


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*El Teatro* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Restoration and refurbishment of an industrial warehouse, which previously was a neighbourhood theatre from late XIX century, into a live/work space.

Location: Passatge d'Alí Bei, 8.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 330 sqm.

Height: 2 floors.

Architects: Cadaval & Solà-Morales.

WEB (english): Archdaily / Cadaval & Solà-Morales.


----------



## GGJ16

*Orfeó de Sants Music School* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer de Miquel Àngel, 54.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 1,800 sqm.

Height: 3 floors.

Developer: Orfeó de Sants.

Architects: La Boqueria, CDB Arquitectura.


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Hexagon Glòries* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer Sancho de Ávila, 47.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 14,700 sqm.

Height: 9 floors.

Budget: 35 milion euros.

Developer: Brilten.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Hexagon Glòries


*Renders*




















*Update 1/5/2019*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*





























*Update 29/4/2019*









_Source: Barcelona Sagrera_


----------



## GGJ16

*Antares* | Fòrum

Location: Rambla Prim / Avinguda Eduard Maristany.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 100m. 30 floors.

Residential Units: 89.

Developer: Shaftesbury.

Architect: Studio Odile Decq.

WEB (english): Odile Decq / Antares Barcelona


*Renders*



































*Update 21/8/2019*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Center of Comparative Medicine and Bioimaging of Catalonia* | Metro Area

Location: Camí del Tanatori, Badalona.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 4,664 sqm.

Height: 4 floors.

Developer: Institut d’Investigació Germans Trias i Pujol.

Architects: Calderon-Folch-Studio, Sarsanedas Arquitectura, COMA Arquitectura.

WEB (english): COMA Arquitectura


----------



## Josep87

Horrible!

PD: I made a mistake and i don't know how to delete the post. What was horrible in my opinion was another residential promotion, not the wood Building from Can Ruti.


----------



## Edu85

^^ A mí me gusta...


----------



## GGJ16

*Ernest Lluch Residential* | Metro Area

Location: Avinguda d'Ernest Lluch / Passeig de Marina, Mataró.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 15 floors.

Residential Units: 62.

Developer: Solvia.

Architects: Joan Pascual – Ramon Ausió Arquitectes.

WEB (spanish): Fotocasa


*Renders*




















*Update 21/8/2019*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## Josep87

Edu85 said:


> ^^ A mí me gusta...


Sí, sorry! és que ho vaig escriure des del mòbil, i anava per una promoció d'habitatges, que no sé on para ara!

lo de Can Ruti sí que m'agrada!


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger Àlaba Offices* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 38.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 9,350 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Developer: Esecetanger.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): pgi engineering


*Render*











*Recent Update*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*APROP Gòtic Sud* | Ciutat Vella

Project Description: Construction of social dwellings using recycled shipping containers. First development of the APROP (Close Proximity Temporary Housing) programme.

Location: Carrer Nou de Sant Francesc, 8-10.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 5 floors.

Residential Units: 12.

Budget: 940,000 euros.

Developer: IMHAB.

Architects: Straddle 3, Eulia, Yaiza Terré.

WEB (english): Straddle 3


*Renders*
























*Update 26/8/2019*











_Source: Barcelona City Council._


----------



## GGJ16

*St. Paul's School extension* | Les Corts

Location: Avinguda de Pearson, 39.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 2,200 sqm.

Height: 3 floors.

Developer: St. Paul's School.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Architects


----------



## GGJ16

*Nova Sagrera* | Sant Andreu

Location: Carrer de Berenguer de Palou, 52.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 12,000 sqm.

Height: 11 floors.

Residential Units: 104.

Developer: Stoneweg Living.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Stoneweg Living


*Renders*






















*Update 27/8/2019*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Johan Cruyff Stadium* | Metro Area

Location: Ciutat Esportiva Joan Gamper, Sant Joan Despí.

Status: Completed.

Seats: 6,000.

Budget: 12 million euros.

Developer: Futbol Club Barcelona.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): FC Barcelona


First pictures of today's Johan Cruyff Stadium inauguration:































































_Source: Twitter @FCBarcelona_


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça Penedès* | Metro Area

Project Description: Reurbanization of the public space located between housing blocks from 1980s.

Location: Carrer Penedès, Cerdanyola del Vallès.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 1,515 sqm.

Budget: 446,000 euros.

Developer: AMB, Ajuntament de Cerdanyola del Vallès.

Architects: Domingo Ferré Arqs.

WEB (english): Divisare


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Melià Casp* | Eixample

Location: Carrer Casp, 1-13, next to the historic Cases Rocamora from 1920.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 11,532 sqm; 21,663 sqm basement.

Height: 8 floors.

Rooms: 164 rooms. 5 stars.

Developer: Melià Hotels International.

Architects: OUA, FITARQ.

WEB (spanish): OUA


*Renders*




















*Update 30/8/2019*


----------



## DiogoBaptista

The last projects are just terrible and they show the lack of respect with nature and the human being creativity...

It is sad to see such projects still being built today.


----------



## Architecture lover

Get real, not everyone gets to live a peachy life in a peachy house.


----------



## GGJ16

*BCN Fira District* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer del Foc / Passeig de la Zona Franca.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 91,111 sqm.

Height: 3x 22 floors, 15 floors.

Developer: Iberdrola Inmobiliaria.

Architect: Oscar Tusquets.

WEB (Virtual Tour): Iberdrola Inmobiliaria


*Renders*





























*Update 30/8/2019*



SEIM said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*APROP Gòtic Sud* | Ciutat Vella

Project Description: Construction of social dwellings using recycled shipping containers. First development of the APROP (Close Proximity Temporary Housing) programme.

Location: Carrer Nou de Sant Francesc, 8-10.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 5 floors.

Residential Units: 12.

Budget: 940,000 euros.

Developer: IMHAB.

Architects: Straddle 3, Eulia, Yaiza Terré.

WEB (english): Straddle 3


*Renders*
























*Update 29/8/2019*

































_Source: Redescubriendo mi Barcelona_


----------



## GGJ16

*Can Colomer* | Metro Area

Location: Carretera de Rellinars, 511, Terrassa.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 2x 6 floors.

Residential Units: 58.

Developer: Sorigué Inmobiliaria.

WEB (spanish) : Sorigué Inmobiliaria


*New Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Parc Central Offices* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer del Marroc / Bilbao.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface Tower 1: 21,200 sqm. Tower 2: 30,290 sqm.

Height: 12, 10 floors.

Developer: Dos Puntos AM.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): pgi engineering (Tower 1) / pgi engineering (Tower 2)


*Renders*


*Tower 1*




















*Tower 2*




















*Recent Update*



Stoapoikile said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Lluerna Homes* | Metro Area

Location: Carretera de Sant Joan Despí / Carrer del Tarragonès, Cornellà de Llobregat.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 6 floors.

Residential Units: 25.

Developer: ENEAS.

WEB (english): AMAT Inmobiliaris


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Tibidabo Headquarters* | Sarrià-Sant Gervasi

Project Description: Refurbishment of the Tibidabo Amusement Park office building.

Location: Plaça del Tibidabo.

Height: 2 floors.

Developer: Parc d'Atraccions Tibidabo.

Architects: MIAS Architects.

WEB (english): Gael del Río
















































































*Before*









_Source: Google Maps_


----------



## GGJ16

*17 Passeig de Gràcia* | Eixample

Project Description: Renovation of the former Banco Popular headquarters.

Location: Passeig de Gràcia, 17.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 9,183 sqm.

Height: 10 floors.

Developer: Hines.

Architects: G4 Group.

WEB (english): Hines


*Renders*































*Update 5/9/2019*


----------



## FelixMadero

What about parc glories?


----------



## GGJ16

FelixMadero said:


> What about parc glories?


Parc Glòries has already been completed. Now we only have to wait for the plants to grow so the vertical garden comes into place. You can see more information and pictures on post #2521 :cheers:


----------



## GGJ16

*Occidental Diagonal 414* | Eixample

Project Description: Old building refurbishment, facade restoration and construction of an infill addition.

Location: Avinguda Diagonal, 414.

Status: Near Completion.

Surface: 5,387 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Rooms: 100. 4 stars.

Developer: Barceló Hotels & Resorts.

Architects: Ros+Falguera Arquitectura.

WEB (spanish / english): Ros+Falguera Arquitectura / Barceló


*Render*











*Before*













*Update 6/9/2019*



SEIM said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Diputació Apartment Hotel* | Eixample

Location: Carrer Diputació, 453.

Status: Near Completion.

Surface: 1,287 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Rooms: 20.

Architects: DDA, Heim&Balp Architekten.

WEB (english): DDA / Heim&Balp Architekten


*Renders*






*Recent Update*


----------



## systema magicum

^^Incredible facade!!! :cheers:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Sadly not aligned with the top height of the side buildings, it should have 1 more floor.

Any update on Plaça de les Glòries? 

Thank you


----------



## GGJ16

DiogoBaptista said:


> Sadly not aligned with the top height of the side buildings, it should have 1 more floor.
> 
> Any update on Plaça de les Glòries?
> 
> Thank you


It is indeed a pity ! I haven't found the technical urban planning documents regarding this plot, but I am certain there must be a reason for that lower height.

One possibility that comes to my mind is that the developers of this apart-hotel had to stick with the PEUAT regulations (city council regulation towards the hotel construction). This plot is part of the zone 2, which means that no hotels can be built or opened, unless it replaces an existing hotel that goes out of bussiness, and must have the same number of rooms of the former hotel. This means that the developers have to design a hotel with a fixed number of rooms that may not suit the plot they're building in, which forces a height reduction or increase.

The other option is simple: the developer of this building may be a small bussiness that did not have enough budget to build up to 7 floors.

Refering to your question about Plaça de les Glòries, the 1st phase of the park was completed some months ago, but there are no further news regarding the future phases. The tunnels are still under construction, The Llobregat (south-west) side is being covered on the surface level, while there are construction works of the access ramp of the Besòs (north-east) side. As soon as there are fresh updated pictures, I will post them in the thread.


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Somiatruites* | Metro Area

Project Description: Expansion of the Somiatruites restaurant. Construction of a new hotel on top of a former tannery from XIX century.

Location: Carrer del Sol, 19, Igualada.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 1,200 sqm.

Rooms: 7.

Developer: Somiatruites.

Architect: Xavier Andrés.

WEB (catalan/spanish): Xavier Andrés / ARQA


----------



## prinzdan92

Exquisite..


----------



## GGJ16

*Les Arts Building* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 139.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 12 floors.

Residential Units: 133.

Developer: La Llave de Oro.

Architects: MSA+A.

WEB (english): La Llave de Oro


*Render*











*Update 13/9/2019*


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger Àlaba Offices* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 38.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 9,350 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Developer: Esecetanger.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): pgi engineering


*Render*











*Update 13/9/2019*


----------



## GGJ16

*SA65* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer Sancho de Ávila, 65.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 12,305 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: ConrenTramway.

Architects: TAG Management.

WEB (english): ConrenTramway


*Renders*




















*Update 13/9/2019*


----------



## GGJ16

*Campus Audiovisual Park* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Roc Boronat / Bolívia.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 10,937 sqm.

Developer: BIMSA.

Architects: Víctor Rahola, Jorge Vidal.


*Plan & Model*





























*Update 13/9/2019*


----------



## GGJ16

*UNIQ Glòries* | Sant Martí

Location: Carrer d'Àvila, 171.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 8 floors.

Residential Units: 59.

Developer: UNIQ.

WEB (english): UNIQ Residential


*Render*











*Update 13/9/2018*


----------



## GGJ16

*BCN Fira District* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer del Foc / Passeig de la Zona Franca.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 91,111 sqm.

Height: 3x 22, 15 floors.

Developer: Iberdrola Inmobiliaria.

Architect: Oscar Tusquets.

WEB (Virtual Tour): Iberdrola Inmobiliaria


*Renders*




















*Update 17/9/2019*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*





























*Update 17/9/2019*











_Source: Tot Barcelona_


----------



## GGJ16

*Galileu Residential* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer de Galileu, 189, Terrassa.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 2,203 sqm.

Height: 4 floors.

Residential Units: 14.

Architects: Pepe Gascón Arquitectura.

WEB (english): ArchDaily / Pepe Gascón Arquitectura


----------



## GGJ16

*Augusta Building* | Sarrià-Sant Gervasi

Location: Carrer de l'Hort de la Vila, 27-29.

Status: Proposal.

Height: 6 floors.

Residential Units: 18.

Developer: La Llave de Oro.

WEB (english): La Llave de Oro


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Antares* | Fòrum

Location: Rambla Prim / Avinguda Eduard Maristany.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 100m. 30 floors.

Residential Units: 89.

Developer: Shaftesbury.

Architect: Studio Odile Decq.

WEB (english): Odile Decq / Antares Barcelona


*Renders*



































*Update 19/9/2019*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Artesania Sports Centre* | Nou Barris

Location: Carrer d'Antonio Machado, 26-30.

Status: Winner Proposal.

Surface: 7,811 sqm.

Height: 2 floors.

Developer: BIMSA.

Architect: Forgas Arquitectes.

WEB (catalan): Forgas Arquitectes


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*BCN Fira District* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer del Foc / Passeig de la Zona Franca.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 91,111 sqm.

Height: 3x 22, 15 floors.

Developer: Iberdrola Inmobiliaria.

Architect: Oscar Tusquets.

WEB (Virtual Tour): Iberdrola Inmobiliaria


*Renders*




















*Update 27/9/2019*











_Source: Ajuntament de Barcelona_


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*





























*Update 1/10/2019*




































_Source: Barcelona Sagrera_


----------



## GGJ16

*Brises Diagonal Mar* | Sant Martí

Location: Carrer de Pujades, 428.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 3x 8 floors.

Residential Units: 63.

Developer: GRE Assets.

WEB (english): GRE Assets


*Render*













*Update 2/10/2019*



daimiel said:


> Residencial Carrer Pujades 426:


----------



## GGJ16

*Dolors Piera Social Housing* | [email protected] District

Location: Plaça Dolors Piera.

Status: Near Completion.

Surface: 10,104 sqm.

Height: 12 floors.

Residential Units: 68.

Developer: PMHB.

Architects: BAAS Arquitectura.

WEB (english): BAAS


*Render*











*Update 2/10/2019*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 36* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 36.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 8,500 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: Esecetanger.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): pgi engineering


*New Render*











*Update 2/10/2019*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*MILE [email protected] Business Campus* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 57.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 30,160 sqm.

Height: 11, 8 floors.

Developer: Freo Miete.

Architects: BCA Arquitectura.

WEB (spanish): Cushman & Wakefield


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*The Residences Mandarin Oriental Barcelona* | Gràcia

Project Description: Refurbishment of Torre Deustche Bank, a former office tower built in 1956. 

Location: Passeig de Gràcia, 111.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 14,000 sqm.

Height: 73m. 20 floors.

Residential Units: 34.

Developer: KKH Property Investors.

Architects: OAB.

WEB (english): MO Residences Barcelona


*Renders*





























*Update 4/10/2019*



SEIM said:


>


----------



## AndrzGln

The mandarin oriental residences is taking for ever ..


----------



## GGJ16

News



> *Barcelona City Council plans the super-T, a new superblock in Poblenou*
> 
> The City Council of Barcelona already has almost everything ready to implement a new superblock in Poblenou, with a giant T shape.
> 
> The following streets will be pacified:
> 
> 
> Carrer dels Almogàvers, between Pamplona and Joan of Austria.
> Calle de Zamora, between Almogàvers and Pere IV.
> 
> The epicenter of the super-T will be the crossing between Almogàvers and Zamora (just where the entrance of the funeral home is) so that a new square will be created. In the space currently used for cars, new vegetation areas will be created, which will recreate the shape of the flower of Barcelona, the most famous tile on the streets of the city.
> 
> The intention of the City Council is that the super-T begins construction during 2020, and the works will be extended for 14 months.


Betevé (catalan)


----------



## GGJ16

*Nou Palau Blaugrana* | Les Corts

Project Description: Demolition of Mini Estadi, the FC Barcelona's B team stadium, with a capacity of 15,300 people. Construction of the Nou Palau Blaugrana (the new FC Barcelona Lassa basketball team arena), as well as an additional multi-sports venue, an ice rink and training football pitches. This project is part of Espai Barça, the redevelopment project of FC Barcelona's stadiums and facilities.

Location: Avinguda Dr. Marañón / Carrer d'Arístides Maillol.

Status: Demolition.

Surface: 29,951 sqm.

Capacity: Sports events: 10,000 / Cultural events: 12,500 / Petit Palau: 2,000.

Budget: 90,000,000 euros.

Developer: FC Barcelona.

Architects: HOK, TAC Arquitectes.

WEB (english): HOK / TAC Arquitectes / FC Barcelona


*Renders*















































































*Update 10/10/2019*



daimiel said:


> Source


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*





























*Update 15/10/2019*



























_Source: Barcelona Sagrera_


----------



## GGJ16

*The Student Hotel* | [email protected] District

Location : Carrer de Provençals / Cristóbal de Moura.

Status : Proposal.

Surface: 20,985 sqm.

Height : 16 floors.

Rooms : 300.

Developer : The Student Hotel.

Architects : GCA Architects.

WEB (english) : GCA Arq


*New Renders*


----------



## Ares2018

..


----------



## GGJ16

*Bell Sarrià* (Phase I) | Sarrià-Sant Gervasi

Location: Carrer de Ràfols, 20.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 13,000 sqm.

Height: 2x 6 floors.

Residential Units: 40.

Developer: Solvia.

Architects: XGG Arquitectes.


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Torre Colonial* | Metro Area 

Location: Plaça Europa, 34, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 20,768 sqm.

Height: 21 floors.

Developer: Colonial.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Architects


*New Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Illa Natura* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer del Puigsacalm / Pedraforca, Terrassa.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 8, 5 floors.

Residential Units: 96.

Developer: Metrovacesa.

WEB (spanish): Metrovacesa


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Lybens* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer d'Arquímedes, 2, Terrassa.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 5 floors.

Residential Units: 20.

Developer: Idonia.

WEB (spanish): Lybens


*New Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Bagaria* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer Eduard Bagaria i Puig / Carretera d'Esplugues, Cornellà de Llobregat.

Status: Site Preparation.

Height: 2x 13 floors.

Residential Units: 52.

Developer: Aedas Homes.

WEB (english): Aedas Homes


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*XIOR Diagonal-Besòs Student Residence* | Fòrum

Location: Avinguda d'Eduard Maristany, 10-14, Sant Adrià de Besòs.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 8,875 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Rooms: 300.

Developer: LIFE.

Architecs: MDBA, POLO Architects.

WEB (english): mdbarchitects / Archello


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça Europa 38 Homes* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 38, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 20 floors.

Residential Units: 91.

Developer: Neinor Homes.

WEB (spanish): CBRE


*Render*











*Update 23/10/2019*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Hospital del Mar* | Ciutat Vella

Project Description: Second phase of the redevelopment of the facilities of Hospital del Mar.

Location: Passeig Marítim de la Barceloneta, 25.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 80,000 sqm.

Height: 2x 7 floors.

Capacity: 503 beds, 19 operating rooms.

Developer: Consorci Mar Parc Salut de Barcelona.

Architects: Pinearq.

WEB (catalan): Parc de Salut Mar Barcelona


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaza Europa 32* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 32, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 2,465 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Developer: Savills Aguirre Newman.

WEB (spanish): Savills Aguirre Newman / Plaza Europa 32


*Render*











*Update 23/10/2019*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaza Europa 14 Homes | Metro Area*

Location : Plaça Europa, 14, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status : Under Construction.

Surface: 13,400 sqm.

Height : 17 floors.

Residential Units : 77.

Developer : Neinor Homes.

Architects: L35.

WEB (english) : Neinor Homes


*Renders*
















*Update 23/10/2019*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Cook* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 126, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 15 floors.

Residential Units: 62.

Developer: Aedas Homes.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Aedas Homes


*Renders*











*Update 23/10/2019*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Parc Central Offices Tower 1* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer del Marroc, 18.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 21,200 sqm.

Height: 12 floors.

Developer: Dos Puntos AM.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): pgi engineering


*Render*













*Update 24*


----------



## GGJ16

*Project Sea* | [email protected] District

Location: Avinguda Icària / Carrer Badajoz - Àvila.

Status: Site Preparation.

Height: 13, 7 floors.

Developer: Meridia Capital.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Arq


*Renders*
























*Update 25/10/2019*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Nou Palau Blaugrana* | Les Corts

Project Description: Demolition of Mini Estadi, the FC Barcelona's B team stadium, with a capacity of 15,300 people. Construction of the Nou Palau Blaugrana (the new FC Barcelona Lassa basketball team arena), as well as an additional multi-sports venue, an ice rink and training football pitches. This project is part of Espai Barça, the redevelopment project of FC Barcelona's stadiums and facilities.

Location: Avinguda Dr. Marañón / Carrer d'Arístides Maillol.

Status: Demolition.

Surface: 29,951 sqm.

Capacity: Sports events: 10,000 / Cultural events: 12,500 / Petit Palau: 2,000.

Budget: 90,000,000 euros.

Developer: FC Barcelona.

Architects: HOK, TAC Arquitectes.

WEB (english): HOK / TAC Arquitectes / FC Barcelona


*Renders*














































*Update 25/10/2019*



RMB2007 said:


> Source: Twitter @coidetuit


----------



## GGJ16

*Els Elements* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Avinguda del Carrilet / Camí de la Cadena.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 48,569 sqm.

Height: 2x 13, 2x 9 floors.

Residential Units: 421.

Developer: BeCorp.

WEB (english): BeCorp


*Renders*




















*Update 29/10/2019*



BCN1979 said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Riera de Cassoles* | Gràcia

Project Description: Renovation of a former office building into a residential. Construction of an infill residential in the adjacent plot.

Location: Avinguda de la Riera de Cassoles / Carrer de Bretón de los Herreros.

Status: Proposal.

Height: 6, 5 floors.

Residential Units: 36.

Developer: Núñez i Navarro.

WEB (catalan): Núñez i Navarro


*Render*


----------



## ZETA ENGI

Del mateix estil (suposo que del mateix arquitecte) que ja està també construint el grup Núñez i Navarro a la mateixa avinguda, a tocar de la plaça Lesseps.


----------



## GGJ16

*EMAV Can Batlló* | Sants-Montjuic

Project Description: Restoration and refurbishment of Nave 7 of Can Batlló industrial complex (1878). Construction of the new centre for the School of Audiovisual Media (EMAV).

Location: Gran Via de les Corts Catalanes, 159.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 5,460 sqm.

Height: 2 floors.

Budget: 12.4 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona City Council.

Architects: JAAS.

WEB (english): Adrià Goula


----------



## GGJ16

*Campus Audiovisual Park* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Roc Boronat / Bolívia.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 10,937 sqm.

Developer: BIMSA.

Architects: Víctor Rahola, Jorge Vidal.


*Plan & Model*




















*Recent Update*



Homenot said:


> _Source: Instagram @upfbarcelona_


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*





























*Update 31/10/2019*



























_Source: Barcelona Sagrera_


----------



## GGJ16

*BCN Fira District* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer del Foc / Passeig de la Zona Franca.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 91,111 sqm.

Height: 3x 22, 15 floors.

Developer: Iberdrola Inmobiliaria.

Architect: Oscar Tusquets.

WEB (Virtual Tour): Iberdrola Inmobiliaria


*Renders*




















*Update 6/11/2019*



davroca5 said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Nou Palau Blaugrana* | Les Corts

Project Description: Demolition of Mini Estadi, the FC Barcelona's B team stadium, with a capacity of 15,300 people. Construction of the Nou Palau Blaugrana (the new FC Barcelona Lassa basketball team arena), as well as an additional multi-sports venue, an ice rink and training football pitches. This project is part of Espai Barça, the redevelopment project of FC Barcelona's stadiums and facilities.

Location: Avinguda Dr. Marañón / Carrer d'Arístides Maillol.

Status: Demolition.

Surface: 29,951 sqm.

Capacity: Sports events: 10,000 / Cultural events: 12,500 / Petit Palau: 2,000.

Budget: 90,000,000 euros.

Developer: FC Barcelona.

Architects: HOK, TAC Arquitectes.

WEB (english): HOK / TAC Arquitectes / FC Barcelona


*Renders*














































*Update 10/11/2019*



RMB2007 said:


> _Source: Twitter @llistosella_


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 66* | [email protected] District

Project description: Renovation and refurbishment of an industrial building from 1940s.

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 66.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 7430 sqm (80,000 sq ft).

Height: 5 floors.

Developer: UK & European.

Architects: BuckleyGrayYeoman.

WEB (english): BuckleyGrayYeoman
















































*Before*


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Melià Casp* | Eixample

Location: Carrer Casp, 1-13, next to the historic Cases Rocamora from 1920.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 11,532 sqm; 21,663 sqm basement.

Height: 8 floors.

Rooms: 164 rooms. 5 stars.

Developer: Melià Hotels International.

Architects: OUA, FITARQ.

WEB (spanish): OUA


*Renders*




















*Update 12/11/2019*


----------



## GGJ16

*Innova* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pamplona, 123.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 11 floors.

Residential Units: 45.

Developer: Solvia.

WEB (spanish): Solvia


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Solvia Offices [email protected]* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Cristóbal de Moura / Treball.

Status: Proposal.

Height: 2x 10, 7 floors.

Developer: Nubiola [email protected]

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Arq


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*17 Passeig de Gràcia* | Eixample

Project Description: Renovation of the former Banco Popular headquarters.

Location: Passeig de Gràcia, 17.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 9,183 sqm.

Height: 10 floors.

Developer: Hines.

Architects: G4 Group.

WEB (english): Hines


*Renders*































*Update 12/11/2019*


----------



## Mephisto22

I can't stand the bland cubical architecture anymore, can't they build something else for pete sake !!
It's not architecture, it's not building, it's just damn economical boxes, cheap to build, so that the real estate developper can make the maximum amount of money possible...
All they do is ruing our cities with the same GOD DAMN BLAND BOXES EVRYWHERE !!!

ENOUGH !!!


----------



## GGJ16

*Antares* | Fòrum

Location: Rambla Prim / Avinguda Eduard Maristany.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 100m. 30 floors.

Residential Units: 89.

Developer: Shaftesbury.

Architect: Studio Odile Decq.

WEB (english): Odile Decq / Antares Barcelona


*Renders*



























































































































*Update 16/11/2019*



daimiel said:


>





Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*4Vents* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Passeig de la Zona Franca / Carrer de Cal Cisó.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 50,000 sqm.

Offices: 5,000 sqm.

Height: 10, 3x 9 floors.

Residential Units: 210.

Developer: Solvia.

Architects: L35.

WEB (english): L35


*Renders*
























*Update 16/11/2019*



BCN1979 said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*BCN Fira District* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer del Foc / Passeig de la Zona Franca.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 91,111 sqm.

Height: 3x 22, 15 floors.

Developer: Iberdrola Inmobiliaria.

Architect: Oscar Tusquets.

WEB (Virtual Tour): Iberdrola Inmobiliaria


*Renders*




















*Update 16/11/2019*



BCN1979 said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 36* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 36.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 8,500 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: Esecetanger.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): pgi engineering


*Render*











*Update 16/11/2019*



Homenot said:


> /QUOTE]


----------



## Homenot

GGJ16 said:


> *Antares* | Fòrum
> 
> Location: Rambla Prim / Avinguda Eduard Maristany.
> 
> Status: Topped Out.
> 
> Height: 100m. 30 floors.
> 
> Residential Units: 89.
> 
> Developer: Shaftesbury.
> 
> Architect: Studio Odile Decq.
> 
> WEB (english): Odile Decq / Antares Barcelona


I am very pleased that pictures of me are been posted in this thread but in this case I would have chosen this one:


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*





























*Update 18/11/2019*




































_Source: Barcelona Sagrera_


----------



## GGJ16

*Hampton by Hilton Barcelona Fira Gran Vía* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça d'Europa, 33, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 12 floors.

Rooms: 242. 4 stars.

Budget: 40 milion euros.

Developer: Hampton by Hilton, ASG.

Architects: Ferrés Arquitectos.


*Render*













*Update 20/11/2019*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Taulat 19-21* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Refurbishment of an old former industrial/residential building. Construction of new dwellings and office spaces.

Location: Carrer del Taulat, 19-21.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 3 floors.

Residential Units: 5.

Offices: 900 sqm.

Developer: AAA Barcelona.

Architects: WIT.

WEB (spanish): Taulat 21


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Glòries Residencial* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àvila, 180.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 9, 8 floors.

Residential Units: 72.

Developer: Amenabar Promociones, Solvia.

WEB (english): Glòries Residencial


*Renders*





























*Update 22/11/2019*


----------



## GGJ16

*Les Arts Building* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 139.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 12 floors.

Residential Units: 133.

Developer: La Llave de Oro.

Architects: MSA+A.

WEB (english): La Llave de Oro


*Render*











*Update 22/11/2019*


----------



## GGJ16

*UNIQ Glòries* | Sant Martí

Location: Carrer d'Àvila, 171.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 8 floors.

Residential Units: 59.

Developer: UNIQ.

WEB (english): UNIQ Residential


*Render*











*Update 22/11/2019*


----------



## GGJ16

*Project Sea* | [email protected] District

Location: Avinguda Icària / Carrer Badajoz - Àvila.

Status: Site Preparation.

Height: 13, 7 floors.

Developer: Meridia Capital.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Arq


*Renders*
























*Update 23/11/2019*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Gabriel García Márquez Library* | Sant Martí

Location: Carrer del Concili de Trento / Treball.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 3,100 sqm.

Height: 4 floors.

Budget: 9.3 milion euros.

Developer: BIMSA.

Architects: SUMA Arquitectura.

WEB (english): SUMA Arquitectura


*Renders*






































*Update 24/11/2019*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*The Residences Mandarin Oriental Barcelona* | Gràcia

Project Description: Refurbishment of Torre Deustche Bank, a former office tower built in 1956. 

Location: Passeig de Gràcia, 111.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 14,000 sqm.

Height: 73m. 20 floors.

Residential Units: 34.

Developer: KKH Property Investors.

Architects: OAB.

WEB (english): MO Residences Barcelona


*New Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Siberia Social Housing* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Construction of a social housing building, part of the redevelopment plan of the city block occupied by the former ice factory La Siberia (1920).

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 11-15.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 4,500 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Residential Units: 47.

Developer: Mediaurban, Fundació Habitat3.


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Office Building* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Refurbishment and restoration of a former old residential building.

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 37.

Status: Property Sales.

Surface: 540 sqm.

Height: 2 floors.

Developer: Forcadell.

WEB (catalan): Forcadell


*Renders*





























*Before*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Travessera de Dalt Residential* | Gràcia

Location: Travessera de Dalt, 97-99.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 8 floors.

Residential Units: 22.

Developer: Servihabitat.

WEB (english): Servihabitat


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Antares* | Fòrum

Location: Rambla Prim / Avinguda Eduard Maristany.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 100m. 30 floors.

Residential Units: 89.

Developer: Shaftesbury.

Architect: Studio Odile Decq.

WEB (english): Odile Decq / Antares Barcelona


*Renders*














































*Update 29/11/2019*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*BCN Fira District* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer del Foc / Passeig de la Zona Franca.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 91,111 sqm.

Height: 3x 22, 15 floors.

Developer: Iberdrola Inmobiliaria.

Architect: Oscar Tusquets.

WEB (Virtual Tour): Iberdrola Inmobiliaria


*Renders*




















*Update 30/11/2019*



tecbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça Europa 38 Homes* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 38, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 20 floors.

Residential Units: 91.

Developer: Neinor Homes.

WEB (spanish): CBRE


*Render*











*Update 1/12/2019*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Residential Building* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pujades, 251.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 1,000 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Residential Units: 5.

Architects: Lola Domènech, Lussi+Partner.

WEB (spanish): Afasia Archzine


----------



## GGJ16

*Office Buildings* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Bolívia / Selva de Mar.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 56,000 sqm.

Height: 14, 9 floors.

Developer: Acciona Inmobiliaria.

Architects: Cinnamond + Sala Arquitectes.

WEB (catalan): CTS Arq


*Render*

The project dates from 2010. No updated information has been released yet.











*Update 3/12/2019*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*





























*Update 2/12/2019*




































_Source: Barcelona Sagrera_


----------



## GGJ16

*Camp del Ferro Sports Center* | Sant Andreu

Location: Carrer del Pare Manyanet, 40.

Status: Near Completion.

Surface: 7,200 sqm.

Height: 3 floors.

Developer: BIMSA.

Architects: Barceló Balanzó Arquitectes, AIA, Gustau Gili Galfetti.

WEB (english): bbarquitectes / AIA


*Renders*




















*Recent Update*


----------



## GGJ16

*Office building* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Renovation of a former industrial building from 1965.

Location: Carrer de Perú, 186I.

Surface: 2,300 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: KFC Building.

WEB (spanish): KFC Building


*Renders*





























*Before*


















_Source: Google Maps, Google Street View._


----------



## GGJ16

*Hampton by Hilton Barcelona Fira Gran Vía* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça d'Europa, 33, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 12 floors.

Rooms: 242. 4 stars.

Budget: 40 milion euros.

Developer: Hampton by Hilton, ASG.

Architects: Ferrés Arquitectos.


*Render*













*Update 6/12/2019*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Cook* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 126, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 15 floors.

Residential Units: 62.

Developer: Aedas Homes.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Aedas Homes


*Renders*











*Update 6/12/2019*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Les Tres Xemeneies* | Sants-Montjuïc

Project Description: Refurbishment of the former Fecsa Headquarters, designed by RGA Arquitectes and completed in 1993. This is also the site of La Canadenca, popular name given to a large old power station, whose only survivors are the 3 chimneys (Les Tres Xemeneies), each one standing 72 metres tall, and completed in 1896, 1908 and 1912.

Location: Avinguda del Paral·lel, 51.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 33,779 sqm.

Height: 12, 2x 4 floors.

Developer: ConrenTramway.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english) : ConrenTramway


*Renders*










































































*Update 6/12/2019*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## FelixMadero

What's happening at Plaça de les Glòries Catalanes? Still U/C?


----------



## GGJ16

FelixMadero said:


> What's happening at Plaça de les Glòries Catalanes? Still U/C?


The works on the tunnels are expected to be completed in august 2021. At the moment they're excavating under the metro tunnels, and during the Christmas holidays they will reinforce the railway tunnels above the future tunnel. This is the most complex stage of the project execution.

The detailed works are shown in this project video from 2015 (in catalan). The excavation under the train tunnels is shown in the minute 4:36 and 7:45

We have no further information about the 2nd phase of the park construction (the northern part of the square), but it will presumably take time since the old buildings have not been demolished yet. The 3rd phase of the park construction can only be done once the tunnels have been finished and opened, so it is expected to be later than 2021.


----------



## GGJ16

*Escornalbou Residential* | Horta-Guinardó

Location: Carrer d'Escornalbou, 64.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 2,500 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Residential Units: 18.

Developer: Step by Step Habitatges.

Architects: Nomen Arquitectes i Associats.

WEB (english): Nomen Arq


----------



## GGJ16

*A160* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer dels Almogàvers, 154-160.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 13,323 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: ConrenTramway.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): ConrenTramway


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Hard Rock Hotel Barcelona* | Metro Area

Location: Avinguda del Camp de la Bota / Carrer de la Pau, Sant Adrià de Besòs.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 30,000 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Rooms: 504.

Budget: 200 million euros.

Developer: Hard Rock Cafe International, ASG.

WEB (english): Hard Rock Hotels


*Render*











*Update 15/12/2019*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Brises Diagonal Mar* | Sant Martí

Location: Carrer de Pujades, 428.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 3x 8 floors.

Residential Units: 63.

Developer: GRE Assets.

WEB (english): GRE Assets


*Render*













*Update 15/12/2019*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Antares* | Fòrum

Location: Rambla Prim / Avinguda Eduard Maristany.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 100m. 30 floors.

Residential Units: 89.

Developer: Shaftesbury.

Architect: Studio Odile Decq.

WEB (english): Odile Decq / Antares Barcelona


*Renders*














































*Update 15/12/2019*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Can Fàbregas* | Metro Area

Location: Ronda de Balmes / Carrer de la Riera, Mollet del Vallès.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 5 floors.

Residential Units: 68.

Developer: Metrovacesa.

Architects: BAMMP.

WEB (spanish): Metrovacesa


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*La Rambleta* | Sant Martí

Location: Rambla de Guipúscoa, 151.

Status: Property Sales (phase I and II).

Surface: 117,073 sqm.

Height: 4x 16, 2x 9, 4x 7 floors.

Residential Units: 746.

Developer: BeCorp.

WEB (english): BeCorp


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*The Residences Mandarin Oriental Barcelona* | Gràcia

Project Description: Refurbishment of Torre Deustche Bank, a former office tower built in 1956. 

Location: Passeig de Gràcia, 111.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 14,000 sqm.

Height: 73m. 20 floors.

Residential Units: 34.

Developer: KKH Property Investors.

Architects: OAB.

WEB (english): MO Residences Barcelona


*Renders*















































*Update 17/12/2019*



SEIM said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Office Building* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 62-68.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 5,575 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Architects: elastiko, TAG a+m.

WEB (english): elastiko


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Castell de Montjuïc Rehabilitation* | Sants-Montjuïc

Project Description: Restoration and refurbishment of Sant Carles Bastion and old arsenal of Monjuïc Castle (1779) into cultural and leisure facilities.

Location: Carretera de Montjuïc, 66.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 10,416 sqm.

Developer: Ajuntament de Barcelona.

Architects: Forgas Arquitectes.

WEB (english): Archdaily / Forgas Arquitectes


----------



## DarkLite

Pleasantly surprised to discover the existence of the Castell de Montjuïc. Does it host a museum inside or is it just space for cultural gatherings? In any case it seems to have went through a thrilling past!


----------



## GGJ16

DarkLite said:


> Pleasantly surprised to discover the existence of the Castell de Montjuïc. Does it host a museum inside or is it just space for cultural gatherings? In any case it seems to have went through a thrilling past!


The castle is open for guided and regular visits. The castle grounds are also used to host multiple cultural events throughout the year. This refurbishment also allows to improve the visit to the castle, as well as adding a cafeteria and exposition halls.

The castle's history is quite interesting, you can find more information summed up here: Castell de Monjuïc - History


----------



## GGJ16

*Urban BCN [email protected] Hotel & Offices* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Bilbao, 156.

Status: Demolition.

Surface: 57,419 sqm.

Height: 14, 8, 5 floors.

Developer: Actual Capital Advisors.

Architects: QID Studio.

WEB (english): QID Studio


*Renders*





























*Update 23/12/2019*



blai_cb said:


>





Stoapoikile said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Parc Central Offices Tower 2* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer del Marroc / Bilbao.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 30,290 sqm.

Height: 10 floors.

Developer: Dos Puntos AM.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): pgi engineering


*Render*











*Update 23/12/2019*



blai_cb said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 36* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 36.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 8,500 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: Esecetanger.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): pgi engineering


*Render*











*Update 23/12/2019*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*MILE [email protected] Business Campus* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 57.

Status: Demolition.

Surface: 30,160 sqm.

Height: 11, 8 floors.

Developer: Freo Miete.

Architects: BCA Arquitectura.

WEB (spanish): Cushman & Wakefield


*Renders*















































*Update 23/12/2019*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*SA65* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer Sancho de Ávila, 65.

Status: Near Completion.

Surface: 12,305 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: ConrenTramway.

Architects: TAG Management.

WEB (english): ConrenTramway


*Renders*




















*Update 23/12/2019*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Parc Central Offices Tower 1* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer del Marroc, 18.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 21,200 sqm.

Height: 12 floors.

Developer: Dos Puntos AM.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): pgi engineering


*Render*













*Update 23/12/2019*



blai_cb said:


>


----------



## melads

Are there any plans to redevelop the derelict building at the front of the picture?


----------



## GGJ16

melads said:


> Are there any plans to redevelop the derelict building at the front of the picture?


Yes, there are plans for it. Can Ricart (1853) is a historic factory complex that will host in the future a new Arts Campus for 19 different private and public institutions, including the University of Barcelona. Unfortunately, the construction has been delayed pending the european funds that will cover half of the project budget.

A couple of renders of the renovation project:

Universitat de Barcelona (catalan)




















Some industrial naves of the complex have already been renovated:

Archdaily (english)


----------



## GGJ16

*Torre Europa* | Metro Area 

Location: Plaça Europa, 34, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 20,768 sqm.

Height: 21 floors.

Developer: Colonial.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Architects


*Renders*












































*Update 24/12/2019*



tecbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça Europa 38 Homes* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 38, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 20 floors.

Residential Units: 91.

Developer: Neinor Homes.


*Render*











*Update 28/12/2019*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Fontsanta Residential* | Metro Area

Location: Avinguda de la Mare de Déu de Montserrat / Avinguda de Barcelona, Sant Joan Despí.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 13,420 sqm.

Height: 9 floors.

Residential Units: 64.

Developer: Metropolitan House.

Architects: B67 Palomeras Arquitectes.

WEB (spanish): B67


*Render*


----------



## Josep87

Client: sorry but your project seems too boring and cheap.

Architect: don't worry! I will put some waves 🌊


----------



## GGJ16

*La Farga* | Metro Area

Project Description: Renovation of La Farga shopping mall, built in 1996.

Location: Carrer de Barcelona, 2, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 20,000 sqm.

Height: 4 floors.

Retail: 70 stores.

Developer: Temprano Capital Partners.


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Hospital Evangèlic* | [email protected] District

Project Description: New centre for the Hospital Evangèlic private foundation. The building will include one of the protected facades of the old Lutxana bus garage, from 1929.

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila / Ciutat de Granada.

Status: Demolition.

Surface: 10,234 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: Nou Hospital Evangèlic.

Architects: PMMT.

WEB (spanish): PMMT


*New Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Balcó del Mar* | Metro Area

Location: Avinguda d'Eduard Maristany / Carrer de Tortosa, Badalona.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 12 floors.

Residential Units: 111.

Developer: Premier Inmobiliaria.

WEB (spanish): Premier Inmobiliaria


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Barcelona Clinic of Regenerative Medicine* | Sarrià - Sant Gervasi

Location: Carrer de les Escoles Pies, 51.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 4,192 sqm.

Height: 4 floors.

Developer: Mediker.

Architects: PMMT.

WEB (spanish): PMMT


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*BCN Fira District* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer del Foc / Passeig de la Zona Franca.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 91,111 sqm.

Height: 3x 22, 15 floors.

Developer: Iberdrola Inmobiliaria.

Architect: Oscar Tusquets.

WEB (Virtual Tour): Iberdrola Inmobiliaria


*Renders*




















*Update 6/1/2020*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Office Buildings* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Bolívia / Selva de Mar.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 56,000 sqm.

Height: 14, 9 floors.

Developer: Acciona Inmobiliaria.

Architects: Cinnamond + Sala Arquitectes.

WEB (catalan): CTS Arq


*Render*

The project dates from 2010. No updated information has been released yet.











*Update 8/1/2020*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Sant Cugat Central Library* | Metro Area

Location: Parc de Ramon Barnils, Sant Cugat del Vallès.

Status: Approved.

Surface: 5,061 sqm.

Height: 2 floors.

Developer: Sant Cugat del Vallès City Council.

Architects: BCQ.

WEB (english): BCQ


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Hard Rock Hotel Barcelona* | Metro Area

Location: Avinguda del Camp de la Bota / Carrer de la Pau, Sant Adrià de Besòs.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 30,000 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Rooms: 504.

Budget: 200 million euros.

Developer: Hard Rock Cafe International, ASG.

WEB (english): Hard Rock Hotels


*Render*











*Update 8/1/2020*



daimiel said:


> Hard Rock Hotel Barcelona (8/1/2020):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Source: Twitter @HercalDiggersSL_


----------



## GGJ16

*Urban BCN [email protected] Hotel & Offices* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Bilbao, 156.

Status: Demolition.

Surface: 57,419 sqm.

Height: 14, 8, 5 floors.

Developer: Actual Capital Advisors.

Architects: QID Studio.

WEB (english): QID Studio


*Renders*





























*Update 10/1/2020*



Stoapoikile said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Fabra i Coats Social Housing* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: Restoration and refurbishment of a former industrial nave in Fabra i Coats complex (1903). Construction of social dwellings.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 4,389 sqm.

Height: 4 floors.

Residential Units: 46.

Developer: IMHAB.

Architects: Roldán + Berengué.

WEB (english / spanish): Roldán + Berengué / Afasia Archzine


----------



## GGJ16

*[email protected]* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de la Selva de Mar, 125.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 30,710 sqm.

Height: 14, 9 floors.

Developer: Acciona Inmobiliaria, Tristan Capital Partners.

WEB (english): Tristan Capital Partners


*New Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Toulouse Business School Barcelona Campus* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Veneçuela / Josep Pla.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 8,000 sqm.

Height: 9 floors.

Developer: Toulouse Business School.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (french): Toulouse Business School


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Antares* | Fòrum

Location: Rambla Prim / Avinguda Eduard Maristany.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 100m. 30 floors.

Residential Units: 89.

Developer: Shaftesbury.

Architect: Studio Odile Decq.

WEB (english): Studio Odile Decq / Antares Barcelona


*Renders*














































*Update 15/1/2020*



tecbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Granollers Radiotherapy Center* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer de Manel Cornella / Bartomeu Brufalt, Granollers.

Status: Winner Proposal.

Surface: 2,300 sqm.

Height: 3 floors.

Budget: 9 million euros.

Developer: Ajuntament de Granollers, Diputació de Barcelona, CatSalut.

Architects: BAAS Arquitectura, Casa Solo Arquitectos.


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Alava 111* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 111.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 17,294 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: La Llave de Oro.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (spanish): Savills-Aguirre Newman


*Renders*




















































*Recent Update*



Homenot said:


> Source: Expansión (spanish)


----------



## FRANHMEZ

Sinceramente Barcelona tiene proyectos maravillosos. No necesita grandes y conocidas firmas. Es más, creo que le hace un favor. Todos estoy proyectos resultan elegantes, sutiles y atractivos. Y me gusta que no vayan a por la altura; pasear por barrios de poca altura puede ser más estimulante porque la escala de los edificios no hace que te sientas alienado. El distrito [email protected] es ciertamente prometedor!


----------



## GGJ16

*Vall d’Hebron Research Institute* | Horta-Guinardó

Location: Passeig de la Vall d'Hebron, 119-129.

Status: Approved.

Surface: 16,757 sqm.

Height: 3 floors.

Budget: 31.5 milion euros.

Developer: Vall d'Hebron, Generalitat de Catalunya, FEDER.

Architects: BAAS Arquitectura.


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Ulldecona Public Housing* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer d'Ulldecona, 2-10.

Status: Approved.

Surface: 8,085 sqm.

Height: 3x 7 floors.

Residential Units: 83.

Developer: IMHAB.

Architects: MIAS Architects, Coll-Leclerc.

WEB (english): MIAS Architects


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Office building* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Renovation of a former industrial building from 1965.

Location: Carrer de Perú, 186I.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 2,300 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: KFC Building.

WEB (spanish): KFC Building


*Renders*





























*Before*


















_Source: Google Maps, Google Street View._


*Update 20/1/2020*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*[email protected]* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de la Selva de Mar, 125.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 30,710 sqm.

Height: 14, 9 floors.

Developer: Acciona Inmobiliaria, Tristan Capital Partners.

WEB (english): Tristan Capital Partners


*Renders*






















*Update 20/1/2020*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*





























*Update 15/1/2020*



























_Source: Barcelona Sagrera_


----------



## GGJ16

*Vallcarca Public Housing* | Gràcia

Location: Avinguda de Vallcarca, 93-95.

Status: Approved.

Surface: 1,700 sqm.

Height: 10 floors.

Residential Units: 14.

Developer: IMHAB.

Architects: F2M Arquitectura.

WEB (english): F2M Arquitectura


*Render*











*Update 18/1/2020*



> *More affordable rent in Vallcarca*
> 
> Construction work on a new public housing building on Vallcarca Avenue has been bidden to Beta Conkret SA, the company that won the tender for 2.8 million euros. The works are expected to last eighteen months.
> 
> The building, which will be built on a municipal property on Avinguda de Vallcarca, 93-95, in the Vallcarca and Penitents neighbourhood (Gràcia district), will have 14 appartments and has been designed by the F2M studio.


Info Barcelona (catalan)


----------



## GGJ16

*Monturiol Mar Social Housing* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer d'Arenys / Narcís Monturiol, Mataró.

Status: Proposal.

Height: 2x 7 floors.

Residential Units: 83.

Developer: Solvia.

WEB (spanish): Solvia


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Johan Cruyff Stadium* | Metro Area

Location: Ciutat Esportiva Joan Gamper, Sant Joan Despí.

Status: Completed.

Seats: 6,000.

Budget: 12 million euros.

Developer: Futbol Club Barcelona.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Batlle i Roig


----------



## Shenkey

Love it. 

Barto out!


----------



## GGJ16

*Solvia Zona Franca Housing* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer dels Motors / Pontils.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 39,200 sqm.

Height: 3x 12, 9, 2x 7, 2x 5 floors.

Developer: Solvia.

Architects: b720.

WEB (english): b720


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*BCN Fira District* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer del Foc / Passeig de la Zona Franca.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 91,111 sqm.

Height: 3x 22, 15 floors.

Developer: Iberdrola Inmobiliaria.

Architect: Oscar Tusquets.

WEB (Virtual Tour): Iberdrola Inmobiliaria


*Renders*




















*Update 18/2/2020*



SEIM said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Nou Palau Blaugrana* | Les Corts

Project Description: Demolition of Mini Estadi, the FC Barcelona's B team stadium, with a capacity of 15,300 people. Construction of the Nou Palau Blaugrana (the new FC Barcelona Lassa basketball team arena), as well as an additional multi-sports venue, an ice rink and training football pitches. This project is part of Espai Barça, the redevelopment project of FC Barcelona's stadiums and facilities.

Location: Avinguda Dr. Marañón / Carrer d'Arístides Maillol.

Status: Demolition.

Surface: 29,951 sqm.

Capacity: Sports events: 10,000 / Cultural events: 12,500 / Petit Palau: 2,000.

Budget: 90,000,000 euros.

Developer: FC Barcelona.

Architects: HOK, TAC Arquitectes.

WEB (english): HOK / TAC Arquitectes / FC Barcelona


*Renders*














































*Update 18/2/2020*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 36* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 36.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 8,500 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: Esecetanger.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): pgi engineering


*Render*











*Update 20/2/2020*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Antares* | Fòrum

Location: Rambla Prim / Avinguda Eduard Maristany.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 100m. 30 floors.

Residential Units: 89.

Developer: Shaftesbury.

Architect: Studio Odile Decq.

WEB (english): Odile Decq / Antares Barcelona


*Renders*














































*Update 22/2/2020*



mtrpls said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Badajoz 112* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 112.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 2,800 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: Renta Corporación.

Architects: BCArquitectura.


*Render*











*Update 25/2/2020*









Source: Instagram @bcarquitectura_


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*





























*Update 21/2/2020*









_Source: Barcelona Sagrera_


----------



## GGJ16

*Espai Barça* | Les Corts

Project Description: Complete remodelling of FC Barcelona's Stadium, Camp Nou; construction of the New Palau Blaugrana and other facilities; new urban plan, buildings and open green spaces.

Location: Carrer d'Arístides Maillol, 12.

Status: Approved.

Total surface: 275,000 sqm.

Public spaces: 102,428 sqm.

Green Areas: 27,489 sqm.

Public Sport Facilities: 1,446 sqm.

Private sector buildings: 33,796 sqm.

Height: 3x 10 floors. 43m.

Budget: 700 milion euros.

Developer: FC Barcelona.

Architects: Nikken Sekkei + b720, HOK + TAC Arquitectes, Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): FC Barcelona


*New Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Knem* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Restoration of the facades of the former jute factory El Cànem (1882). Construction of new office spaces.

Location: Carrer de Ramon Turró, 202.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 8,560 sqm.

Height: 6, 5 floors.

Developer: Urban Input.

Architects: b720.

WEB (english): Knem


*Renders*




















*Update 27/2/2020*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 36* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 36.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 8,500 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Developer: Esecetanger.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english / spanish): pgi engineering / Closa


*New Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*BCN Fira District* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer del Foc / Passeig de la Zona Franca.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 91,111 sqm.

Height: 3x 22, 15 floors.

Developer: Iberdrola Inmobiliaria.

Architect: Oscar Tusquets.

WEB (Virtual Tour): Iberdrola Inmobiliaria


*Renders*




















*Update 3/3/2020*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*[email protected]* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de la Selva de Mar, 125.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 30,710 sqm.

Height: 14, 9 floors.

Developer: Acciona Inmobiliaria, Tristan Capital Partners.

WEB (english): Tristan Capital Partners


*Renders*






















*Update 3/3/2020*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Els Elements* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Avinguda del Carrilet / Camí de la Cadena.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 48,569 sqm.

Height: 2x 13, 2x 9 floors.

Residential Units: 421.

Developer: BeCorp.

WEB (english): BeCorp


*Renders*




















*Update 4/3/2020*



BCN1979 said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*17 Passeig de Gràcia* | Eixample

Project Description: Renovation of the former Banco Popular headquarters.

Location: Passeig de Gràcia, 17.

Status: Near Completion.

Surface: 9,183 sqm.

Height: 10 floors.

Developer: Hines.

Architects: G4 Group.

WEB (english): Hines


*Renders*































*Update 3/3/2020*



SEIM said:


>


----------



## Laurence2011

Ara vull tornar a Barcelona ... tot em sembla bé


----------



## GGJ16

*Vedruna Gràcia School Expansion* | Gràcia

Location: Carrer Gran de Gràcia, 236.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 5,200 sqm.

Height: 2x 6, 4 floors.

Developer: Vedruna.

Architects: Borrell-Jover Arquitectura.

WEB (english/catalan): Borrell-Jover Arquitectura / Vedruna Gràcia


*Render*











*Update 3/3/2020*



Bastiments said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*BCN Fira District* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer del Foc / Passeig de la Zona Franca.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 91,111 sqm.

Height: 3x 22, 15 floors.

Developer: Iberdrola Inmobiliaria.

Architect: Oscar Tusquets.

WEB (Virtual Tour): Iberdrola Inmobiliaria


*Renders*




















*Update 8/3/2020*



Bastiments said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Gran Via Terraces* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Gran Via de les Corts Catalanes, 201.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 4,479 sqm.

Height: 10 floors.

Residential Units: 31.

Developer: Premier.

Architects: CC245 Arquitectos.

WEB (spanish): Premier Inmobiliaria


----------



## GGJ16

*L'Artesà Theatre* | Metro Area

Project Description: Renovation and expansion of L'Artesà, a cultural centre built in 1919.

Location: Carrer del Centre, 33, El Prat de Llobregat.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 4,500 sqm.

Height: 2 floors.

Architects: Forgas Arquitectes.

WEB (english): Forgas Arquitectes


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça Europa 38 Homes* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 38, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 20 floors.

Residential Units: 91.

Developer: Neinor Homes.


*Render*












*Update 29/3/2020*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Factory 4.0 - Zona Franca* | Sants-Montjuïc

Project Description: New bussiness hub for 4.0 Economy.

Location: Carrer A / Número 2.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 57,815 sqm.

Height: 3x 4, 3 floors.

Developer: Consorci de la Zona Franca.

Architects: TurullSörensen.

WEB (english): TurullSörensen


*New Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Balius *| [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Badajoz / Pere IV.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 15,000 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: FREO Group.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): FREO Group


*Render







*


----------



## GGJ16

*Casa Burés *| Eixample

Project Description: Restoration and refurbishment of Casa Burés, built in 1905, and designed by Francesc Berenguer i Mestres.

Location: Carrer Ausiàs March / Girona.

Status: Completed.

Height: 6 floors.

Residential Units: 26.

Developer: Bonavista Developments.

Architects: TDB Arquitectura.

WEB (english): TDB Arquitectura


----------



## davroca5

Espectacular... potser viure no, però passar-hi un dia aquí sí que m'agradaria


----------



## JBsam

Some great rejuvenation on the historical industrial buildings in BCN


----------



## GGJ16

*L'Orfebreria *| [email protected] District

Project Description: Restoration and refurbishment of the former goldsmithing factory Orfebres Cunill, built in 1963.

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila, 41-45.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 3 floors.

Residential Units: 33.

Developer: Shrem Group.

Architects: Air Projects.

WEB (english): L'Orfebreria


*Renders








*


----------



## el palmesano

^^ 

beautiful!!


----------



## GGJ16

*Hampton by Hilton Barcelona Fira Gran Vía* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça d'Europa, 33, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 12 floors.

Rooms: 242. 4 stars.

Budget: 40 milion euros.

Developer: Hampton by Hilton, ASG.

Architects: Ferrés Arquitectos.


*Render*











*Update 14/4/2020*



M M C said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça Europa 34* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 34, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 20,768 sqm.

Height: 21 floors.

Developer: Colonial.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Architects / Colonial


*Renders*



































*Update 14/4/2020*



M M C said:


>


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria

Very nice projects in Barcelona. Hopefully their construction will not be influenced by current situation. I hope that Spain will recover quickly from this terrible pandemic and the inevitable economic impact.

GGJ16, thank you very much for the very tidy, regular and informative contribution for this thread, your style really make the topic very pleasing to follow.


----------



## GGJ16

🔼 Much appreciated @Viva_Bulgaria ! I certainly started using this style after I saw other city threads and how clean they were, such as Berlin or Paris, and got inspired to follow the same path with this thread. Even if the projects aren't the best in the world, I try to publish all the relevant information about the major developments for any international forum user that may be interested.

Regarding the construction, all works were halted the last weeks. This past thursday, just after Easter holidays, some construction works have begun once again in the city. Hopefully I can provide more construction updates soon, even if we are still under quarantine. Let's hope that this illness will leave soon so we can recover and live the best of our lives, as we all deserve.

I will also use this post to show a project that doesn't have much public information, but looks interesting enough.


*Sant Cugat Offices *| Metro Area

Location: Sant Cugat del Vallès.

Status: Proposal.

Height: 7, 5 floors.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Architects


*Renders
















*


----------



## GGJ16

*El Rengle II* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer de Jaume Vicens Vives, 73, Mataró.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 14 floors.

Residential Units: 66.

Developer: Sorigué Inmobiliaria.

Architects: ON-A.

WEB (spanish): Sorigué Inmobiliaria


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Llacuna 28* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de la Llacuna, 28.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 7,700 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Developer: Grupo Bega.

Architects: Bergnes de las Casas.

WEB (spanish): Llacuna 28


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Sagrada Família Multihousing* | Eixample

Location: Avinguda de Gaudí, 1.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 1,200 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Residential Units: 10.

Developer: Yessflats.

Architects: bxd arquitectura.

WEB (english): Beta Architecture


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Marina del Prat Vermell Housing* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer dels Motors / Pontils.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 46,931 sqm.

Height: 3x 13, 9 floors.

Residential Units: 272.

Developer: SDIN Residencial.

Architects: Estudio Lamela.

WEB (english): Estudio Lamela


*Renders*


----------



## Akai




----------



## GGJ16

*BCN Fira District* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer del Foc / Passeig de la Zona Franca.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 91,111 sqm.

Height: 3x 22, 15 floors.

Developer: Iberdrola Inmobiliaria.

Architect: Oscar Tusquets.

WEB (Virtual Tour): Iberdrola Inmobiliaria


*Renders*



















*Update 27/4/2020*



M M C said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Cook* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 126, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 15 floors.

Residential Units: 62.

Developer: Aedas Homes.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Aedas Homes


*Renders*



















*Update 27/4/2020*



M M C said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*El Molí Library | *Metro Area

Project Description : Restoration and refurbishment of El Molí (1858), a former industrial building part of Ferrer i Mora factory. Construction of the public library of Molins de Rei and other municipal facilities.

Location : Passeig del Terraplè / Carrer del Molí, Molins de Rei.

Status : Completed.

Surface : 4,713 sqm.

Height : 4 floors.

Developer: AMB, Ajuntament de Molins de Rei.

Architect : Antonio Montes Gil.

WEB (english/spanish) : AMB / Afasia Archzine


----------



## GGJ16

*[email protected]* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de la Selva de Mar, 125.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 30,710 sqm.

Height: 14, 9 floors.

Developer: Acciona Inmobiliaria, Tristan Capital Partners.

WEB (english): Tristan Capital Partners


*Renders*



















*Update 7/6/2020*



JULIO ALIER said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*The Student Hotel* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Provençals / Cristóbal de Moura.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 20,985 sqm.

Height: 15 floors.

Rooms: 300.

Developer: The Student Hotel.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Arq


*Renders*



































*Update 7/6/2020*



JULIO ALIER said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*La Balma Co-op Housing* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Espronceda, 131-135.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 6 floors.

Residential Units: 19.

Developer: Sostre Cívic.

Architects: Lacol.

WEB (catalan): Lacol


*Renders*


















*Update 8/6/2020*


Homenot said:


> Source: Instagram @societatorganica


----------



## GGJ16

*Urban BCN [email protected] Hotel & Offices* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Bilbao, 156.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 57,419 sqm.

Height: 14, 8, 5 floors.

Developer: Actual Capital Advisors.

Architects: QID Studio.

WEB (english): QID Studio


*Renders*



































*Update 8/6/2020*



elpoblenou said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Residential Building* | Eixample

Location: Avinguda de Vilanova / Carrer de Roger de Flor.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 9,226 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Residential Units: 108.

Developer: Conren Tramway.

Architects: Alonso Balaguer Arquitectes Associats.


*Render








*


----------



## GGJ16

*Marina Living | *Metro Area

Location: Carrer del Mare Nostrum, Badalona.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 31,000 sqm.

Height: 2x 7, 6x 6 floors.

Residential Units: 214.

Developer: Stoneweg Living.

Architects: OUA.

WEB (english): Stoneweg Living / OUA


*Render











Recent Update
























*
Source: Instagram @ouagroup


----------



## GGJ16

*Antares* | Fòrum

Location: Rambla Prim / Avinguda Eduard Maristany.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 100m. 30 floors.

Residential Units: 89.

Developer: Shaftesbury.

Architect: Studio Odile Decq.

WEB (english): Odile Decq / Antares Barcelona


*Renders*



































*Update 10/6/2020*



tecbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*BCN Fira District* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer del Foc / Passeig de la Zona Franca.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 91,111 sqm.

Height: 3x 22, 15 floors.

Developer: Iberdrola Inmobiliaria.

Architect: Oscar Tusquets.

WEB (Virtual Tour): Iberdrola Inmobiliaria


*Renders*



















*Update 11/6/2020*









_Source: Instagram @bcnfiradistrict_


__
http://instagr.am/p/CBTT9l_o3ti/


----------



## GGJ16

*Les Arts Building* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 139.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 12 floors.

Residential Units: 133.

Developer: La Llave de Oro.

Architects: MSA+A.

WEB (english): La Llave de Oro


*Render*











*Update 13/6/2020*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 36* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 36.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 8,500 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Developer: Esecetanger.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english / spanish): pgi engineering / Closa


*Renders*



































*Update 13/6/2020*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Project Sea* | [email protected] District

Location: Avinguda Icària / Carrer Badajoz - Àvila.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 13, 7 floors.

Developer: Meridia Capital.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Arq


*Renders*



















*Update 13/6/2020*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*BeCorp Barcelona Sants* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Avinguda del Carrilet / Camí de la Cadena.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 48,569 sqm.

Height: 2x 13, 2x 9 floors.

Residential Units: 421.

Developer: BeCorp.

WEB (english): BeCorp


*Renders*



















*Recent Update*









_Source: LinkedIn Grupo CEOP_


----------



## GGJ16

*Factory 4.0 - Zona Franca* | Sants-Montjuïc

Project Description: New bussiness hub for 4.0 Economy.

Location: Carrer A / Número 2.

Status: Topped Out (Phase 1).

Surface: 57,815 sqm.

Height: 3x 4, 3 floors.

Developer: Consorci de la Zona Franca.

Architects: TurullSörensen.

WEB (english): TurullSörensen


*Renders*



































































*Update 17/6/2020*









_Source: Twitter @jaumecollboni_


----------



## GGJ16

*Hampton by Hilton Barcelona Fira Gran Vía* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça d'Europa, 33, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 12 floors.

Rooms: 242. 4 stars.

Budget: 40 milion euros.

Developer: Hampton by Hilton, ASG.

Architects: Ferrés Arquitectos.


*Render*











*Update 20/6/2020*



SEIM said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*[email protected]* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de la Selva de Mar, 125.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 30,710 sqm.

Height: 14, 9 floors.

Developer: Acciona Inmobiliaria, Tristan Capital Partners.

WEB (english): Tristan Capital Partners


*Renders*



















*Update 20/6/2020*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Office building* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Renovation of a former industrial building from 1965.

Location: Carrer de Perú, 186I.

Status: Near Completion.

Surface: 2,300 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: KFC Building.

Architects: TDB Arquitectura.


*Renders*



















*Update 20/6/2020*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Office Building* *D-38* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Passeig de la Zona Franca, .

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 32,657 sqm.

Height: 9 floors.

Developer: IOSA Inmuebles.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (english): Tècnics G3


*Render








*


----------



## GGJ16

*Chapí 50* | Horta-Guinardó

Location: Carrer de Chapí, 50.

Status: Completed.

Height: 4, 2 floors.

Residential Units: 18.

Developer: I-Now.

WEB (spanish): I-Now


----------



## GGJ16

*Gonsi Sócrates Building* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer de la Tecnologia / Antonio Machado, Viladecans.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 6,864 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Developer: Gonsi.

Architects: Pich Architects.

WEB (english): Pich Architects


----------



## GGJ16

*Alella's Cultural Center* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer Santa Madrona,10, Alella.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 2,167 sqm.

Height: 2 floors.

Developer: Ajuntament d'Alella.

Architects: FEM Arquitectura.

WEB (english): FEM Arquitectura


----------



## GGJ16

*Antares* | Fòrum

Location: Rambla Prim / Avinguda Eduard Maristany.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 100m. 30 floors.

Residential Units: 89.

Developer: Shaftesbury.

Architect: Studio Odile Decq.

WEB (english): Odile Decq / Antares Barcelona


*Renders*



































*Update 23/6/2020* 



tecbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Urban BCN [email protected] Hotel & Offices* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Bilbao, 156.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 57,419 sqm.

Height: 14, 8, 5 floors.

Developer: Actual Capital Advisors.

Architects: QID Studio.

WEB (english): QID Studio


*Renders*



































*Update 23/6/2020*



elpoblenou said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*BCN Fira District* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer del Foc / Passeig de la Zona Franca.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 91,111 sqm.

Height: 3x 22, 15 floors.

Developer: Iberdrola Inmobiliaria.

Architect: Oscar Tusquets.

WEB (Virtual Tour): Iberdrola Inmobiliaria


*Renders*



















*Update 25/6/2020*



tecbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Badajoz 112* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 112.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 2,800 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: Renta Corporación.

Architects: BCArquitectura.


*Render*











*Update 24/6/2020*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Project Sea* | [email protected] District

Location: Avinguda Icària / Carrer Badajoz - Àvila.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 13, 7 floors.

Developer: Meridia Capital.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Arq


*Renders*



















*Update 24/6/2020*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*The Student Hotel* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Provençals / Cristóbal de Moura.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 20,985 sqm.

Height: 15 floors.

Rooms: 300.

Developer: The Student Hotel.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Arq


*Renders*



































*Update 27/6/2020*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Hampton by Hilton Barcelona Fira Gran Vía* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça d'Europa, 33, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 12 floors.

Rooms: 242. 4 stars.

Budget: 40 milion euros.

Developer: Hampton by Hilton, ASG.

Architects: Ferrés Arquitectos.


*Render*











*Update 27/6/2020*



M M C said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*One Parc Central *| [email protected] District

Location: Carrer del Marroc, 18.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 20,960 sqm.

Height: 13 floors.

Developer: Savills Aguirre Newman.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Savills Aguirre Newman


*Renders*




















































*Update 27/6/2020*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## Bastiments

Avui he entrat a la Casa Seat. M'ha agradat. Zona amplia per exposar els automòbils que encara no siguin comercialitzats, bar restaurant, auditori multifuncional, saló de recepció ... Especialment m'ha agradat l'interiorisme. Els professionals, molt amables.


----------



## Bastiments

Casa Seat ampliació.


----------



## GGJ16

*Hard Rock Hotel Barcelona* | Metro Area

Location: Avinguda del Camp de la Bota / Carrer de la Pau, Sant Adrià de Besòs.

Status: On Hold.

Surface: 30,000 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Rooms: 504.

Budget: 200 million euros.

Developer: Hard Rock Cafe International, ASG.

WEB (english): Hard Rock Hotels


*Render*











*Update 2/7/2020*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Degà Bahí 83-87* | Sant Martí

Location: Carrer del Degà Bahí, 83-87.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 5 floors.

Residential Units: 19.

Developer: I-Now.

WEB (spanish): I-Now


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 36* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 36.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 8,500 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Developer: Esecetanger.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english / spanish): pgi engineering / Closa


*Renders*



































*Update 4/7/2020*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Innova* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pamplona, 123.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 11 floors.

Residential Units: 45.

Developer: Solvia.

WEB (spanish): Solvia


*Render*











*Update 4/7/2020*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Zona Franca 14* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Passeig de la Zona Franca, 14.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 26,990 sqm.

Height: 10, 5 floors.

Architects: RBTA.

WEB (spanish): JLL


*Renders























































*


----------



## GGJ16

*Antares* | Fòrum

Location: Rambla Prim / Avinguda Eduard Maristany.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 100m. 30 floors.

Residential Units: 89.

Developer: Shaftesbury.

Architect: Studio Odile Decq.

WEB (english): Odile Decq / Antares Barcelona


*Renders*











*Update 7/7/2020* 



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Office Building* | Eixample

Project Description: Refurbishment of an office building.

Location: Carrer d'Aribau, 190-198.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 8,923 sqm.

Height: 9 floors.

Developer: 

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Architects


*Render*











*Before*









_Source: Projecte Aisén_


----------



## Bastiments

*Constraula estrena seu a Barcelona*
*L'edificació ha estat construïda a partir de la rehabilitació integral i energètica d'una construcció existent*









Constraula estrena seu a Barcelona


L'edificació ha estat construïda a partir de la rehabilitació integral i energètica d'una construcció existent




www.viaempresa.cat


----------



## GGJ16

*AQ Urban Fira - Londres Building* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer del Plom / Cobalt.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 9 floors.

Developer: AQ Acentor.

WEB (spanish): AQ Acentor


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*[email protected]* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pallars / Llacuna.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 24,000 sqm.

Height: 10, 2x 5 floors.

Developer: Barcelonesa de Inmuebles.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english / spanish): GCA Arq / Floornature


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*



























*Update 6-10/7/2020*

























_Source: Barcelona Sagrera_


----------



## GGJ16

*The Student Hotel* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Provençals / Cristóbal de Moura.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 20,985 sqm.

Height: 15 floors.

Rooms: 300.

Developer: The Student Hotel.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Arq


*Render*











*Update 15/7/2020*



JULIO ALIER said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Project Scottish (La Escocesa)* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 313.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 43,430 sqm.

Height: 13, 10 floors.

Developer: Meridia Real Estate III.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): Meridia Capital / Tag a+m


*Renders*



































*Update 15/7/2020*



JULIO ALIER said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*[email protected]* 125 | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de la Selva de Mar, 125.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 30,710 sqm.

Height: 14, 9 floors.

Developer: Acciona Inmobiliaria, Tristan Capital Partners.

WEB (english / spanish): Tristan Capital Partners / JLL


*New Renders*



































*Update 16/7/2020*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*One Parc Central *| [email protected] District

Location: Carrer del Marroc, 18.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 20,960 sqm.

Height: 13 floors.

Developer: Savills Aguirre Newman.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Savills Aguirre Newman


*Renders*



















































*Update 16/7/2020* 



ElRookie said:


>


----------



## ElRookie

*Jardins de Rosa Mª Arquimbau*
Con la reforma de este edificio y esta esquina a la entrada de [email protected] Norte, quedará un proyecto muy interesante a medio terminar, el *Jardins de Rosa Mª Arquimbau. *Hay un camino justo detrás que será un pasillo entre la Calle Bolivia y Pere IV


















Jardins de Rosa Mª Arquimbau · C/ de Cristóbal de Moura, 138, 08019 Barcelona, Spain


Garden




goo.gl


----------



## GGJ16

*MILE [email protected] Business Campus* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 57.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 30,160 sqm.

Height: 11, 8 floors.

Developer: Freo.

Architects: BCA Arquitectura.

WEB (english): MILE22Barcelona / FREO Group


*Render











Update 17/7/2020








*


----------



## GGJ16

*La Balma Co-op Housing* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Espronceda, 131-135.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 6 floors.

Residential Units: 19.

Developer: Sostre Cívic.

Architects: Lacol.

WEB (catalan): Lacol


*Renders*



















*Update 18/7/2020*



JULIO ALIER said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Antares* | Fòrum

Location: Rambla Prim / Avinguda Eduard Maristany.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 100m. 30 floors.

Residential Units: 89.

Developer: Shaftesbury.

Architect: Studio Odile Decq.

WEB (english): Odile Decq / Antares Barcelona


*Render*











*Update 19/7/2020*



SEIM said:


>


----------



## toujouse

La majoria dels nous projectes de GCA i BCA són molt similarts, i lio resten encant al barri


----------



## Homenot

*La Comunal espai cooperatiu | Barcelona*

Location: Carrer d'En Blanco 69-73, Barcelona.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 15,000 sqm.

Height: 3 industrials builidings and one house.

Developer: La Comunal

Architects: LACOL.

WEB (catalan): La Comunal espai cooperatiu | Lacol

"Rehabilitation of an old and small industrial complex in Sants quarter (close to Barcelona core center) to house the work space of several cooperatives in the neighborhood, including Lacol.
We are in front of a set of buildings from the beginning of the 20th century destined for the manufacture of sails and textiles for boats in En Blanco street, a few shops in Tenor Massini street and a detached house in three winds and four waters on the corner between En Blanco street and Riera d'Escuder street. According to the oldest documentation that it was found in the archive, the unification or construction of the complex dates back to 1926."


----------



## GGJ16

*BCN Fira District* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer del Foc / Passeig de la Zona Franca.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 91,111 sqm.

Height: 3x 22, 15 floors.

Developer: Iberdrola Inmobiliaria.

Architect: Oscar Tusquets.

WEB (Virtual Tour): Iberdrola Inmobiliaria


*Renders*



















*Update 31/7/2020*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*



























*Update 28/7/2020*

















_Source: Barcelona Sagrera_


----------



## GGJ16

*The Student Hotel* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Provençals / Cristóbal de Moura.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 20,985 sqm.

Height: 15 floors.

Rooms: 300.

Developer: The Student Hotel.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Arq


*Render*











*Update 30/7/2020*



JULIO ALIER said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Headquarters* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Avinguda Parc Logístic / Carrer Núm. Vint i Cinc.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 52,000 sqm.

Height: 2x 6 floors.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Arq


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 36* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 36.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 8,500 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Developer: Esecetanger.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english / spanish): pgi engineering / Closa


*Renders*



































*Update 1/8/2020*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Alava 111* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 111.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 17,294 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: La Llave de Oro.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (spanish): Savills-Aguirre Newman


*Renders*











































*Update* *1/8/2020*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Residential Building* | Horta-Guinardó

Location: Avinguda de la Mare de Déu de Montserrat, 28.

Status: Completed.

Height: 6 floors.

Residential Units: 12.

Architects: Cierto Estudio.

WEB (spanish): Cierto Estudio


----------



## GGJ16

*Célere Sant Feliu *| Metro Area

Location: Carrer Països Catalans / Sant Jaume, Sant Feliu de Llobregat.

Status: Completed.

Height: 8 floors.

Residential Units: 86.

Developer: Vía Célere

WEB (english): Vía Célere


----------



## GGJ16

*La Farinera | *Sarrià-Sant Gervasi

Project Description: Transformation of a former flour mill from 1900 into office spaces.

Location: Carrer d'Aribau, 226.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 689 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Architects: bogom arquitectura.

WEB (catalan): bogom arquitectura


----------



## GGJ16

*Project Sea* | [email protected] District

Location: Avinguda Icària / Carrer Badajoz - Àvila.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 13, 7 floors.

Developer: Meridia Capital.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Arq


*Renders*



















*Update 19/8/2020*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Ávila 50* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àvila, 50 - Carrer de Badajoz, 49.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 8,500 sqm.

Height: 5, 4 floors.

Developer: AEW.

WEB (spanish): Albion


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*The Student Hotel* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Provençals / Cristóbal de Moura.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 20,985 sqm.

Height: 15 floors.

Rooms: 300.

Developer: The Student Hotel.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Arq


*Render*











*Update 22/8/2020*



JULIO ALIER said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Project Scottish (La Escocesa)* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 313.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 43,430 sqm.

Height: 13, 10 floors.

Developer: Meridia Real Estate III.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): Meridia Capital / Tag a+m


*Renders*



































*Update 22/8/2020*



JULIO ALIER said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*



























*Update 17/8/2020* 

















_Source: Barcelona Sagrera_


----------



## GGJ16

*Antares* | Fòrum

Location: Rambla Prim / Avinguda Eduard Maristany.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 100m. 30 floors.

Residential Units: 89.

Developer: Shaftesbury.

Architect: Studio Odile Decq.

WEB (english): Odile Decq / Antares Barcelona


*Render*











*Update 26/8/2020*



SEIM said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*BCN Fira District* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer del Foc / Passeig de la Zona Franca.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 91,111 sqm.

Height: 3x 22, 15 floors.

Developer: Iberdrola Inmobiliaria.

Architect: Oscar Tusquets.

WEB (Virtual Tour): Iberdrola Inmobiliaria


*Renders*



























*Update 28/8/2020*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Hampton by Hilton Barcelona Fira Gran Vía* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça d'Europa, 33, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 12 floors.

Rooms: 242. 4 stars.

Budget: 40 milion euros.

Developer: Hampton by Hilton, ASG.

Architects: Ferrés Arquitectos.


*Render*











*Update 28/8/2020*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 36* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 36.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 8,500 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Developer: Esecetanger.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english / spanish): pgi engineering / Closa


*Renders*



































*Update 29/8/2020*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Project Sea* | [email protected] District

Location: Avinguda Icària / Carrer Badajoz - Àvila.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 13, 7 floors.

Developer: Meridia Capital.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Arq


*Renders*



















*Update 29/8/2020*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Tuset 13* | Sarrià-Sant Gervasi

Project Description: Refurbishment of a residential building from 1944.

Location: Carrer de Tuset, 13.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 8 floors.

Residential Units: 38.

Developer: Lucas Fox.

WEB (english): Lucas Fox


*Renders
































*


----------



## GGJ16

*DFactory BCN* | Sants-Montjuïc

Project Description: New bussiness hub for 4.0 Economy.

Location: Carrer A / Número 2.

Status: Topped Out (Phase 1).

Surface: 57,815 sqm.

Height: 3x 4, 3 floors.

Developer: Consorci de la Zona Franca.

Architects: TurullSörensen.

WEB (english): TurullSörensen


*Renders*



































































*Update 31/8/2020*



SEIM said:


>


----------



## Josep87

GGJ16 said:


> *DFactory BCN* | Sants-Montjuïc
> 
> Project Description: New bussiness hub for 4.0 Economy.
> 
> Location: Carrer A / Número 2.
> 
> Status: Topped Out (Phase 1).
> 
> Surface: 57,815 sqm.
> 
> Height: 3x 4, 3 floors.
> 
> Developer: Consorci de la Zona Franca.
> 
> Architects: TurullSörensen.
> 
> WEB (english): TurullSörensen
> 
> 
> *Renders*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update 31/8/2020*


I think this building it's quite amazing, but does somebody know if they are using advanced building technics? I mean it could has been a great opportunity to build twith printed materials or something like that, specially if you consider that this hub is thought to be a hub for 3D printting innovation. The innovation of the hub should start from the beggining, not only once it is build and the new engineers enter to the building.


----------



## SEIM

Maybe interior spaces or construction elements but the exterior building by scale and typology is still too much for 3d printing technology.


----------



## GGJ16

*StepUp* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pamplona, 104.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 5,468 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: CODIC.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (english): StepUp


*Render











Recent Update*









_Source: Instagram @bcarquitectura__


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*



























*Update 2/9/2020*
























_Source: Barcelona Sagrera_


----------



## GGJ16

*Urban BCN [email protected] Hotel & Offices* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Bilbao, 156.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 57,419 sqm.

Height: 14, 8, 5 floors.

Developer: Actual Capital Advisors.

Architects: QID Studio.

WEB (english): Actual Capital Advisors


*Renders











































Update 4/9/2020*



elpoblenou said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Binar* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pamplona, 101.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 4,400 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: CODIC.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (spanish): Albion


*Render








*


----------



## GGJ16

*Joan Miró 21* | Sant Martí

Project Description: Refurbishment of an office building from the 1990s.

Location: Carrer de Joan Miró, 21.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 11,500 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Developer: AEW.

WEB (spanish): Albion


*Renders
















*


----------



## GGJ16

*Rambla 124* | Ciutat Vella

Project Description: Refurbishment of Casa Joan Serra (1889). Change of uses, from former Hotel Montecarlo to a mixed-use development.

Location: La Rambla, 124.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 3,843 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: KKH Property Investors.

Architects: Roldán + Berengué.

WEB (spanish): Roldán + Berengué / afasia archzine


----------



## systema magicum

OMG! This is a masterpiece! Kudos to the original architect for this amazing building and to Roldán + Berengué for the incredible refurbishment!


----------



## GGJ16

*Atria* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pere IV / Puigcerdà.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 17,200 sqm.

Height: 2x 7 floors.

Architects: TAC Arquitectes.

WEB (english): TAC Arquitectes


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Bolivia 250* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Refurbishment of a former industrial building.

Location: Carrer de Bolívia, 250.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 3,500 sqm.

Height: 4 floors.

Developer: PERIAL.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (english): Albion


*Renders*



























*Before








*
_Source: Google Maps Street View_ 


*Update 29/9/2020
















*
_Source: Instagram @bcarquitectura__


----------



## GGJ16

*BeCorp Barcelona Sants* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Avinguda del Carrilet / Camí de la Cadena.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 48,569 sqm.

Height: 2x 13, 2x 9 floors.

Residential Units: 421.

Developer: BeCorp.

WEB (english): BeCorp


*Renders*



















*Update 29/9/2020 *



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Cody* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 78-80, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 15 floors.

Residential Units: 74.

Developer: Aedas Homes.

WEB (english): Aedas Homes


*Render*











*Update 30/9/2019*









_Source: Instagram Story @plaat_at_


----------



## GGJ16

*News*



> *First step to consolidate the [email protected] and foster community life there*
> 
> *Initial approval has been given to the new roadmap for the [email protected] area, with a project for more housing, new green streets, a million square metres of space for economic activity and the protection of urban heritage.*
> 
> The update to the urban plan for the [email protected] area builds on the essential goals from the project from twenty years ago and adapts them to current needs.
> 
> *Housing as a priority*
> 
> The number of* new homes that can be built will increase from 9,300 to 15,800*.
> *The amount of land reserved for protected housing is to double*, increasing from 5,200 square metres to 10,100.
> *All housing will be consolidated.*
> *Business and innovation*
> 
> *Procedures will be streamlined* to enable a million square metres of space to be used for the development of economic activity, *generating some 60,000 jobs*.
> Backing is to be given to the green and circular economy, 4.0 technology and the maker community.
> *A green [email protected], full of life*
> 
> One in every three horizontal and vertical *streets will be greened up, with 70% of space for pedestrians and vegetation instead of the current 40%.*
> Urban planning is to incorporate the *gender perspective*.
> *All streets in the basic road network will have bike lanes*.
> *Heritage and surroundings*
> 
> The project involves the consolidation, revaluation and renewal of the urban landscape, housing and existing activities.
> 
> The change to the urban plan for the [email protected] will now make its way through the next municipal administrative stages prior to its definitive approval.


Info Barcelona (english)









_Source: Ajuntament de Barcelona (translated to english by me)_

*Green Axis Streets








*
Source: El Periódico (spanish)


----------



## Bastiments

Hi ha projectes molt interessants, però com ja hom ha dit diverses vegades en aquest i altres fòrums, trobo a faltar algun projecte valent, atrevit, que tingui autèntic caràcter per deixar bocabadat els vianants, i sense por a tenir molta alçada. ¿Esgotarem l'espai constructiu de la zona metropolitana sense aconseguir ni un autèntic gratacels, de nivell internacional? Seria magnífic per al perfil de Barcelona, però sembla que també serà una oportunitat perduda. No demano molts gratacels, em conformo amb UN AUTÈNTIC gratacels.
Salut a tothom.


----------



## GGJ16

*[email protected]* *125* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de la Selva de Mar, 125.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 30,710 sqm.

Height: 14, 9 floors.

Developer: Acciona Inmobiliaria, Tristan Capital Partners.

WEB (english / spanish): Tristan Capital Partners / JLL


*Renders*



































*Update 3/10/2020*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*P180 + UNEX Offices* | [email protected] District

*P180*

Location: Carrer de Pallars, 180.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 14,700 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Developer: Conren Tramway.

Architects: BAAS.

WEB (english): Conren Tramway / BAAS

*Renders* 



























*UNEX Offices*

Location: Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Pallars.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 4,297 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Developer: UNEX.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (english): pgi engineering

*Renders* 



















*Recent Update








*
_Source: BIS Structures_


----------



## GGJ16

*Project Sea* | [email protected] District

Location: Avinguda Icària / Carrer Badajoz - Àvila.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 13, 7 floors.

Developer: Meridia Capital.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Arq


*Renders*



















*Update 3/10/2020*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*



























*Update 6/10/2020*

























_Source: Barcelona Sagrera_


----------



## GGJ16

*The Student Hotel* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Provençals / Cristóbal de Moura.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 20,985 sqm.

Height: 15 floors.

Rooms: 300.

Developer: The Student Hotel.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Arq


*Render*











*Update 7/10/2020*



JULIO ALIER said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Tanger 73* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 73.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 4,736 sqm.

Height: 9 floors.

Developer: Patrizia AG, Urban Input.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.


*Render*











*Update 4/8/2020*









_Source: Instagram @a3arquitecturatecnica_


----------



## GGJ16

*Ávila 50* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àvila, 50 - Carrer de Badajoz, 49.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 11,000 sqm.

Height: 5, 4 floors.

Developer: AEW.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english / spanish): GCA Architects / Albion


*New Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*B97* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 97.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 17,975 sqm.

Height: 12 floors.

Developer: Conren Tramway.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Conren Tramway


*Renders*



































*Update 9/10/2020*



-EMC said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Alava 111* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 111.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 17,294 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: La Llave de Oro.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (spanish): Savills-Aguirre Newman


*Renders*











































*Update 9/10/2020*



-EMC said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça Europa 38 Homes* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 38, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 20 floors.

Residential Units: 91.

Developer: Neinor Homes.


*Render*











*Update 12/10/2020*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Cody* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 78-80, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 15 floors.

Residential Units: 74.

Developer: Aedas Homes.

WEB (english): Aedas Homes


*Render*











*Update 12/10/2020*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Hampton by Hilton Barcelona Fira Gran Vía* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça d'Europa, 33, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Near Completion.

Height: 12 floors.

Rooms: 242. 4 stars.

Budget: 40 milion euros.

Developer: Hampton by Hilton, ASG.

Architects: Ferrés Arquitectos.


*Render*











*Update 12/10/2020*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Marina del Prat Vermell Housing* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer dels Motors / Pontils.

Status: Winner Proposal.

Surface: 46,931 sqm.

Height: 3x 13, 9 floors.

Residential Units: 272.

Developer: SDIN Residencial.

Architects: Estudio Lamela.

WEB (english): Estudio Lamela


*New Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Urban BCN [email protected] Hotel & Offices* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Bilbao, 156.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 57,419 sqm.

Height: 14, 8, 5 floors.

Developer: Actual Capital Advisors.

Architects: QID Studio.

WEB (english): Actual Capital Advisors


*Renders











































Update 30/10/2020*



ElRookie said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

News



> *The old Gallina Blanca factory is to be converted into offices, hotel and homes*
> 
> The land of the historic Gallina Blanca factory in Sant Joan Despí (Barcelona), closed in 2019, will house the corporate headquarters of its parent company, the Agrolimen group, as well as 400 homes, a hotel and a shopping area. The Catalan town hall, where the PSC party has an absolute majority, approved last night the initial planning of the urban transformation of that land.
> 
> The development of the operation will require around 150 million euros of investment, according to municipal sources. It affects 45 hectares of the old plant and will lead Agrolimen to transfer nearly 500 GB Foods and Affinity Petcare employees from L’Hospitalet to Sant Joan Despí in five years.


Cinco Días (spanish)

*







*


----------



## Josep87

-


----------



## Josep87

GGJ16 said:


> *H2O* | Metro Area
> 
> Location: Carrer de la Indústria / Ponent, Badalona.
> 
> Status: Completed.
> 
> Height: 13, 2x 10 floors.
> 
> Residential Units: 252.
> 
> Developer: Kronos Homes.
> 
> Architects: SOB Arquitectos.
> 
> WEB (english): Kronos Homes


I think that the volumes, the porches, the elevated terraces, the "passeig" (I don't know how to say it in English)... everthing looks good. It still seems made by a developer company (Kronos homes in that case), it is not very innovative, but it has quality in my opinion. I would like to walk and live there.
I miss the water in the middle of the canal... I don't know how it will finally result.


----------



## GGJ16

*L'Orfebreria *| [email protected] District

Project Description: Restoration and refurbishment of the former goldsmithing factory Orfebres Cunill, built in 1963.

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila, 41-45.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 3 floors.

Residential Units: 33.

Developer: Shrem Group.

Architects: Air Projects.

WEB (english): L'Orfebreria


*Renders*

























*










Update 2/11/2020








*
_Source: Instagram @shremgroup_


----------



## GGJ16

News



> *Catalunya wants to be the digital port of the Mediterranean with a submarine cable station in Sant Adrià de Besòs*
> 
> The new infrastructure will make it easier for data to travel from Asia to the American continent and may mean an increase in Catalonia's GDP between 2% and 4% in the coming years, in addition to developing a new digital district in the area of the Tres Xemeneies.
> 
> The Barcelona Cable Landing Station will work with international cable operators to offer them a landing service to Barcelona, safely and without restrictions. Some of the 400 submarine cables that exist in the world and that communicate all continents will be able to benefit. It will be able to work with the main data centers located in southern Europe and will serve as a link for cables from Asia, Africa and the Mediterranean that want to connect with the United States by the fastest possible route.


The New Barcelona Post (spanish)


----------



## GGJ16

News



> *Transformation under way to make the Port Olímpic a place for local life and give it a nautical focus*
> 
> The transformation project for the Port Olímpic is now under way and will turn it into a place for local people to stroll in, pursue nautical sports and enjoy local gastronomy. The first steps involve recovering an area of 10,000 square metres to create an area for rest and relaxation, and the renovation of the sea wall to repair the problems caused when it was breached.
> 
> The provisional revamp to the walking area at the Mestral and Gregal wharfs includes the removal of terraces and the two rows of parking to create a *new social and family meeting point*. Work here is already under way and should conclude in December.
> 
> *Safety along the seafront* will be improved, with the *sea wall* and the four underwater walls being *reinforced* to help contain wave movements. This work, consisting of preparatory work on the infrastructure and the positioning of concrete blocks, starts on Monday and will continue until the spring of 2022.


Info Barcelona (english)


----------



## GGJ16

*The Student Hotel* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Provençals / Cristóbal de Moura.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 20,985 sqm.

Height: 15 floors.

Rooms: 300.

Developer: The Student Hotel.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Arq


*Render*











*Update 8/11/2020*



JULIO ALIER said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*[email protected]* *125* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de la Selva de Mar, 125.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 30,710 sqm.

Height: 14, 9 floors.

Developer: Acciona Inmobiliaria, Tristan Capital Partners.

WEB (english / spanish): Tristan Capital Partners / JLL


*Renders*



































*Update 10/11/2020*



daimiel said:


>





Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Antares* | Fòrum

Location: Rambla Prim / Avinguda Eduard Maristany.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 100m. 30 floors.

Residential Units: 89.

Developer: Shaftesbury.

Architect: Studio Odile Decq.

WEB (english): Odile Decq / Antares Barcelona


*Render*











*Update 10/11/2020*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 36* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 36.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 8,500 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Developer: Esecetanger.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english / spanish): pgi engineering / Closa


*Renders*



































*Update 10/11/2020*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Knem* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Restoration of the facades of the former jute factory El Cànem (1882). Construction of new office spaces.

Location: Carrer de Ramon Turró, 202.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 8,560 sqm.

Height: 6, 5 floors.

Developer: Urban Input.

Architects: b720.

WEB (english): Knem


*Renders*



























*Update 10/11/2020*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*



























*Update 10/11/2020*

































_Source: Barcelona Sagrera_


----------



## GGJ16

*Project Sea* | [email protected] District

Location: Avinguda Icària / Carrer Badajoz - Àvila.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 13, 7 floors.

Developer: Meridia Capital.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Arq


*Renders*



















*Update 10/11/2020*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Cody* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 78-80, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 15 floors.

Residential Units: 74.

Developer: Aedas Homes.

Architects: Borrell Jover.

WEB (english): Aedas Homes


*Renders*



























*Update 13/11/2020*









_Source: Instagram Story @plaat_at_


----------



## GGJ16

*Bolivia 250* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Refurbishment of a former industrial building.

Location: Carrer de Bolívia, 250.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 3,500 sqm.

Height: 4 floors.

Developer: PERIAL.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (english): Albion


*Renders*



























*Before








*
_Source: Google Maps Street View_


*Update 15/11/2020* 



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*BeCorp Barcelona - Rbla. Guipúscoa* | Sant Martí

Location: Rambla de Guipúscoa, 151.

Status: Under Construction (phase I and II).

Surface: 117,073 sqm.

Height: 4x 16, 2x 9, 4x 7 floors.

Residential Units: 746.

Developer: BeCorp.

WEB (english): BeCorp


*Renders*











































*Update 15/11/2020*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*



























*Update 15/11/2020* 









_Source: La Vanguardia (spanish)_


----------



## GGJ16

*Guipúzcoa Social Housing* | Metro Area

Location: Rambla de Guipúscoa / Avinguda del Ferrocarril, Sant Adrià de Besòs.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 17,826 sqm.

Height: 17 floors.

Residential Units: 91.

Developer: Qualitat HS.

Architects: ARGEPRO.

WEB (spanish): Qualitat HS


*Render*



















*Update 15/11/2020*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Smart* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 313.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 43,430 sqm.

Height: 13, 10 floors.

Developer: Meridia Capital.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): Meridia Capital / Tag a+m


*Renders*











































*Update 9/1/2021








*
_Source: Instagram @belart_at_


----------



## GGJ16

*L'Atmosfera *| Horta-Guinardó

Location: Carrer de Marcel·lí.

Status: Proposal.

Height: 2x 6 floors.

Residential Units: 105.

Developer: Darya Homes.

Architects: OUA.

WEB (english) : Darya Homes 


*Renders








































*


----------



## GGJ16

*Àlaba 111* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 111.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 17,294 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: La Llave de Oro.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (spanish): Savills-Aguirre Newman


*Renders*











































*Recent Update
















*
_Source: Instagram @static_ing_


----------



## GGJ16

*Badajoz 133* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 133.

Status: Proposal.

Height: 8 floors.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (spanish): Closa


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*



























*Update 13/1/2021








































*
_Source: Barcelona Sagrera_


----------



## GGJ16

*One Parc Central *| [email protected] District

Location: Carrer del Marroc, 18.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 20,960 sqm.

Height: 13 floors.

Developer: Savills Aguirre Newman.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Savills Aguirre Newman


*Renders*



















































*Update 14/1/2021








*
_Source: Instagram @tecnics_g3_


----------



## GGJ16

*Hospital Evangèlic* | [email protected] District

Project Description: New centre for the Hospital Evangèlic private foundation. The building will include one of the protected facades of the old Lutxana bus garage (1929).

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila / Ciutat de Granada.

Status: Demolition.

Surface: 10,234 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: Nou Hospital Evangèlic.

Architects: PMMT.

WEB (spanish): PMMT


*Renders*



































*Update 15/1/2021*



Stoapoikile said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Hexàgon Glòries* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila, 47.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 14,701 sqm.

Height: 10 floors.

Developer: Metrosquare Invest One.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Batlle i Roig


----------



## GGJ16

*Antares* | Fòrum

Location: Rambla Prim / Avinguda Eduard Maristany.

Status: Near Completion.

Height: 100m. 30 floors.

Residential Units: 89.

Developer: Shaftesbury.

Architect: Studio Odile Decq.

WEB (english): Odile Decq / Antares Barcelona


*Render*











*Update 15/1/2021*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Smart* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 313.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 43,430 sqm.

Height: 13, 10 floors.

Developer: Meridia Capital.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): Meridia Capital / Tag a+m


*Render*











*Update 18/1/2021*









_Source: Instagram @belart_at_


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça Europa 34* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 34, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 15,000 sqm.

Height: 21 floors.

Developer: Colonial.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Architects / Colonial


*Renders*



































*Update 21/1/2021*



M M C said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*P180* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pallars, 180.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 14,700 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Developer: Conren Tramway.

Architects: BAAS.

WEB (english): Conren Tramway / BAAS


*New Renders



























Update* *23/1/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 36* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 36.

Status: Near Completion.

Surface: 8,500 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Developer: Esecetanger.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english / spanish): pgi engineering / Closa


*Renders*



















*Update 23/1/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Cirerers Cohousing *| Nou Barris

Project Description: Construction of the tallest timber building of Spain.

Location: Carrer del Pla dels Cirerers, 2-4.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 8 floors.

Residential Units: 32.

Developer: Sostre Cívic SCCL.

Architects: Celobert.

WEB (catalan): Sostre Cívic / Celobert


*Renders*



















*Update 24/1/2021








*
_Source: TOT Barcelona (catalan)_


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 34* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 34.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 5,166 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (spanish): JLL


*Renders*



























*Update 23/1/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## Arch98

[email protected] District is moving along quite nicely. A few years back, it seemed like the development of the district had pretty much stopped.


----------



## GGJ16

*APROP Glòries* | Sant Martí

Project Description: Construction of social dwellings using recycled shipping containers. Second development of the APROP (Close Proximity Temporary Housing) programme.

Location: Carrer de Bolívia, 33-41.

Status: Approved.

Height: 8 floors.

Residential Units: 42.

Developer: IMHAB.


*Render








*


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Melià Casp* | Eixample

Location: Carrer Casp, 1-13, next to the historic Cases Rocamora from 1920.

Status: Near Completion.

Surface: 11,532 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Rooms: 164 rooms. 5 stars.

Developer: Melià Hotels International.

Architects: Oficina d’Urbanisme i Arquitectura (OUA).

WEB (english): OUA


*Renders*



















*Recent Update
















*
_Source: Instagram @fitoarquitectes_


----------



## GGJ16

*APROP La Bordeta* | Sants-Montjuïc

Project Description: Construction of social dwellings using recycled shipping containers. Third development of the APROP (Close Proximity Temporary Housing) programme.

Location: Avinguda del Carrilet, 22-24.

Status: Winner Proposal.

Height: 10 floors.

Residential Units: 40.

Developer: IMHAB.

Architects: Vivas Arquitectos, OJO, fnueve studio.


*Renders
















*


----------



## GGJ16

*Badajoz 112* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 112.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 2,800 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: Renta Corporación.

Architects: BCArquitectura.


















_Source: Instagram @gritophoto_


----------



## GGJ16

*Torre Diagonal 331* | Eixample

Project Description: Refurbishment of an old residential building.

Location: Avinguda Diagonal, 331.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 9 floors.

Residential Units: 23.

Developer: Globality Developments.

WEB (english): Globality Developments


*Renders








































*


----------



## GGJ16

*Smart* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 313.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 43,430 sqm.

Height: 13, 10 floors.

Developer: Meridia Capital.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): Meridia Capital / Tag a+m


*Renders*



































*Update 30/1/2021*



JULIO ALIER said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*StepUp @Glòries* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pamplona, 104.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 6,383 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: CODIC.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (english): StepUp @Glòries / Plaat.


*Renders*



























*Update 30/1/2021








*
_Source: Instagram @bcarquitectura__


----------



## GGJ16

*Sancho 105* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila, 105.

Surface: 2,542 sqm.

Status: Site Preparation.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: Urbania New Project.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (spanish): CBRE


*Renders











































Update 30/1/2021








*
_Source: Instagram @bcarquitectura__


----------



## Arch98

Are there any skyscraper projects in the pipeline for Barcelona?


----------



## GGJ16

Arch98 said:


> Are there any skyscraper projects in the pipeline for Barcelona?


For the time being the only "skyscraper" in development in Barcelona is the Antares residential, which I covered in construction updates in this thread. However, this building just reaches the 100m height mark. Another possible new highrise is located just outside the city, which is the office development in Plaça Europa, 43. It is currently under construction, but may not crack the 100m mark (there is no information available regarding the height).

For the near future there are no plans of new highrises in the city, and a true skyscraper in the city seems like a rather impossible idea for now. The only highrises established in urban plans are located mostly in the metropolitan area of Barcelona.

*Barcelona KEY *

It is located in the Fòrum area / UPC campus, in the town of Sant Adrìa de Besòs. At this moment the situation is uncertain regarding this future development, as there is an approved plan to redevelop the public space of the area, including the site for the future tower. However, the elements seem to be a bit more temporary in the area located in this site, which could mean that it may be used once again when there is a definitive project for that plot.

Barcelona KEY is set to be developed in the dark grey plots (E, F, G). Plot F is the site for the hypothetical tower (100-110m).









Public space plan










*La Sagrera Station*

Related to the future La Sagrera Station, there will be a major urban redevelopment of the railway and station surroundings. There is nothing approved yet related to the overall heights, but there may be some highrises above the main station building, and some taller highrises in the area known as Triangle Ferroviari. However, this may take many years (or decades) until we finally see it:



shelterbcn said:


>



*PDU Gran Via*

The last main area of urban redevelopment that will include highrises is the future redevelopment of Gran Via near the hospitals of Duran i Reynals and Bellvitge and the hotel Hyatt Regency Barcelona Tower. This plan is approved and will also includes some highrises, marked in dark purple in the plan (maximum height: 105m).


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*



























*Update 27/1/2021*










































_Source: Barcelona Sagrera_


----------



## el palmesano

this building will be preserved right??









Barcelona · Barcelona, Spain


Barcelona, Spain




www.google.com


----------



## Atadritaata

el palmesano said:


> this building will be preserved right??


If you're referring to the old freight station "Clot-Sagrera", I think it's meant to be demolished. It was built between 1918 and 1922.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

oh!! so sad!! they shouldn't do that!!! they have all the space to build what ever they want and they will demolish the only remainder of the history in the are?? crazy...


----------



## GGJ16

el palmesano said:


> ^^
> oh!! so sad!! they shouldn't do that!!! they have all the space to build what ever they want and they will demolish the only remainder of the history in the are?? crazy...


I've got mixed feelings about this former freight station. It is indeed true that it is a heritage loss for the whole city regarding railway infrastructures. The site where the building is located is planned to be used as one of the main roads around the future train station, and part of it stands where residential and office/hotel developments will be built.

This station is located more or less in this area:










I believe they could have worked a plan around this that included the preservation of the building, but I am not sure if the station would have also been affected by the planned underground motorways, that go either past or really close to it. Despite that, we are fortunate that Barcelona and its metropolitan area has still got plenty of historical stations, many of them way older, prettier and relevant than this one.

This former station is actually the newest historical building in the area. On one side you can find Torre del Fang, a gothic building from the XV-XVI century that will be preserved. On the other side, you have also got Torre de la Sagrera, a building from the late 1800s which has already been refurbished and restored, and it is currently used as a civic and social centre.

*Torre del Fang*









Torre de la Sagrera


----------



## GGJ16

*Sagrada Família*

The construction works have been halted since the start of the Covid-19 pandemic, and only recently they started once again the works on the temple:



> The structural skeleton of the six central towers is made up of a grid of horizontal and vertical lines. We’re currently putting the arrises in place on the tower of the Virgin Mary. These vertical elements are easily recognisable with the unique colour of the Brazil blue granite


Twitter @sagradafamilia


----------



## Josep87

I think and hope they Will Keep it... If not, why haven't they already demolished it?


----------



## el palmesano

GGJ16 said:


> I've got mixed feelings about this former freight station. It is indeed true that it is a heritage loss for the whole city regarding railway infrastructures. The site where the building is located is planned to be used as one of the main roads around the future train station, and part of it stands where residential and office/hotel developments will be built.
> 
> This station is located more or less in this area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe they could have worked a plan around this that included the preservation of the building, but I am not sure if the station would have also been affected by the planned underground motorways, that go either past or really close to it. Despite that, we are fortunate that Barcelona and its metropolitan area has still got plenty of historical stations, many of them way older, prettier and relevant than this one.


I agree. I know that is no a relevant building, but erase the past of the area I think that creates a worse solution that one that convines the present and the future. They could have done somthing like that and the project wouln't have to be changed so much... I think that is a nonsense...


----------



## el palmesano

by the way, these images have been shown?






























Sagrera Intermodal Station (II) - TAC Arquitectes


Public Buildings 2014 SAGRERA STATION. NEW PRELIMINARY PROJECT Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocidad Situation: Barcelona Status: Design Data Situation: Sagrera – Ronda Sant Marti Floor Area: 180.000m2 […]




www.tacarquitectes.com


----------



## GGJ16

el palmesano said:


> by the way, these images have been shown?


This model features the preliminary draft of the train station made in 2014 (I believe). The current plans differ from the design shown in the model, as the train station will have 3 main levels (commuter trains, high speed trains and stores/hall/parking). The main hall exterior is being replaced by a large canopy that will cover a bigger surface, and the skylights have been made bigger and integrated to the upper level roof structure. We're still pendant of a final design after an architectural contest to see whether these features will stay or not. You can check the features I mentioned in the few renders and plan I include in any construction update of La Sagrera Station.

And I agree with your plan. If Barcelona Sagrera really wanted to preserve the former freight station, they could have definetely found different ways to do so. However, since Barcelona Sagrera is an entity formed by Adif (spanish public railway infrastructure company) + Renfe (spanish public railway company) (50%), the Barcelona City Council (25%) and the catalan government A.K.A. Generalitat de Catalunya (25%), there may have been different interests regarding the inclusion of this building in the urban plan(or maybe not, all these plans were done many years ago). It doesn't help that there hasn't been any major movement done by the population in order to protect the building, and the fact that this building has no heritage protection. I'm still hesitant whether or not the underground tunnels would have compromised the structural integrity of the old station.


----------



## Bitxofo

Atadritaata said:


> If you're referring to the old freight station "Clot-Sagrera", I think it's meant to be demolished. It was built between 1918 and 1922.
> View attachment 1035316
> View attachment 1035319
> 
> View attachment 1035320


NOOOOOOOO!!
I love that building!!
And it is a part of my chilhood.

Is it not "cataloged"?
-_-


----------



## GGJ16

Bitxofo said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!
> I love that building!!
> And it is a part of my chilhood.
> 
> Is it not "cataloged"?
> -_-


It could have looked quite good with just a facade restoration. I have checked the Urban Planning Information Point (PIU) and it doesn't state any degree of building protection for the former station, while it does for Torre del Fang and the historic buildings of Sant Martí de Provençals. I have also realized the station could have fitted well if they just moved the main street around the building, as @el palmesano suggested earlier. This means the different administrations involved in Barcelona Sagrera did not have the will to invest more in order to preserve the building, which is unfortunate. Once the demolition is imminent, I can predict more people will try to raise their voice against the demolition, but by that time it could already be too late.

Urban plan: I outlined the former station in red; number 18 are new residential developments, 6b is new green areas and public spaces, 5 is public roads.


----------



## marendins

GGJ16 said:


> For the time being the only "skyscraper" in development in Barcelona is the Antares residential, which I covered in construction updates in this thread. However, this building just reaches the 100m height mark. Another possible new highrise is located just outside the city, which is the office development in Plaça Europa, 43. It is currently under construction, but may not crack the 100m mark (there is no information available regarding the height).
> 
> For the near future there are no plans of new highrises in the city, and a true skyscraper in the city seems like a rather impossible idea for now. The only highrises established in urban plans are located mostly in the metropolitan area of Barcelona.


While I understand the fascination with high rises, I think that, for the time being, Barcelona is better off without them. Building of tall towers in cities like London or New York is fuelled by overseas investors that keep flats and office space empty, just as assets. This is most certainly not something we want.


----------



## el palmesano

Bitxofo said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!
> I love that building!!
> And it is a part of my chilhood.
> 
> Is it not "cataloged"?
> -_-


If you are form the neighborhood, may be you could start to talk about it with the neighbors



marendins said:


> While I understand the fascination with high rises, I think that, for the time being, Barcelona is better off without them. Building of tall towers in cities like London or New York is fuelled by overseas investors that keep flats and office space empty, just as assets. This is most certainly not something we want.


But probably in this case will be for offices. And if there are residence towers, I think that there is enough demand for local people in that area, it is not necessary to be for foreigners investors. And it can be solved with the law.


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 73* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 73.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 4,736 sqm.

Height: 9 floors.

Developer: Patrizia AG, Urban Input.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.


*Render*











*Update 3/2/2021*



-EMC said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Àlaba 111* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 111.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 17,294 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: La Llave de Oro.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (spanish): Savills-Aguirre Newman


*New Renders*



























































*Update 3/2/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Project Sea* | [email protected] District

Location: Avinguda Icària / Carrer Badajoz - Àvila.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 45,170 sqm.

Height: 13, 7 floors.

Developer: Meridia Capital.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Arq / Tag a+m


*New Renders*



















*Update 3/2/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*L'Orfebreria *| [email protected] District

Project Description: Restoration and refurbishment of the former goldsmithing factory Orfebres Cunill, built in 1963.

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila, 41-45.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 3 floors.

Residential Units: 33.

Developer: Shrem Group.

Architects: Air Projects.

WEB (english): L'Orfebreria


*Renders*

























*










Update 3/2/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*The Student Hotel* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Provençals / Cristóbal de Moura.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 20,985 sqm.

Height: 15 floors.

Rooms: 300.

Developer: The Student Hotel.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Arq


*Render*











*Update 3/2/2021*



JULIO ALIER said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*P180* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pallars, 180.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 14,700 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Developer: Conren Tramway.

Architects: BAAS.

WEB (english): Conren Tramway / BAAS


*Renders



























Update* *3/2/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## Arch98

It is a shame that historical buildings need to be destroyed, but we also have to realize that in Europe, whole cities are made of heritage buildings. Unfortunately, it is not possible to save them all.


----------



## GGJ16

*Hard Rock Hotel Barcelona* | Metro Area

Location: Avinguda del Camp de la Bota / Carrer de la Pau, Sant Adrià de Besòs.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 30,000 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Rooms: 504.

Budget: 200 million euros.

Developer: Hard Rock Cafe International, ASG.

Architects: b720.

WEB (english): Hard Rock Hotels / b720


*Renders*



























































*Update 5/2/2021*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

New renders of the initial approval design of the redevelopment of Gallina Blanca's factory site in Sant Joan Despí. Design of Batlle i Roig.

To remind you about the project, here is the piece of news from October related to the project:

*



The old Gallina Blanca factory is to be converted into offices, hotel and homes

Click to expand...

*


> The land of the historic Gallina Blanca factory in Sant Joan Despí (Barcelona), closed in 2019, will house the corporate headquarters of its parent company, the Agrolimen group, as well as 400 homes, a hotel and a shopping area. The Catalan town hall, where the PSC party has an absolute majority, approved last night the initial planning of the urban transformation of that land.
> 
> The development of the operation will require around 150 million euros of investment, according to municipal sources. It affects 45 hectares of the old plant and will lead Agrolimen to transfer nearly 500 GB Foods and Affinity Petcare employees from L’Hospitalet to Sant Joan Despí in five years.


Cinco Días (spanish) 

































_Source: Instagram @batlleiroig_


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 73* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 73.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 4,736 sqm.

Height: 9 floors.

Developer: Patrizia AG, Urban Input.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.


*Render*











*Update 5/2/2021*

















_Source: Instagram @a3arquitecturatecnica_


----------



## GGJ16

*Slow Building Barcelona* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer Cerdanya, 12, Sant Cugat del Vallès.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 9 floors.

Developer: Marcove.

Architects: Bailorull + Add Arquitectura.

WEB (english): Add Arquitectura


*Renders*



























*Update 8/2/2021*



-EMC said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*The Student Hotel* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Provençals / Cristóbal de Moura.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 20,985 sqm.

Height: 15 floors.

Rooms: 300.

Developer: The Student Hotel.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Arq


*Render*











*Update 9/2/2021*



JULIO ALIER said:


>


----------



## Ares2018

[QUOTE = "GGJ16, publicación: 171900325, miembro: 1242636"]
*Hotel Hard Rock Barcelona* | Area del metro

Ubicación : Avinguda del Camp de la Bota / Carrer de la Pau, Sant Adrià de Besòs.

Estado : preparación del sitio.

Superficie : 30.000 m2.

Altura : 6 pisos.

Habitaciones : 504.

Presupuesto : 200 millones de euros.

Desarrollador : Hard Rock Cafe International, ASG.

Arquitectos : b720.

WEB (inglés): Hard Rock Hotels / b720


*Renders*



























































*Actualización 2/5/2021*
[/ CITAR]
se han reiniciado las obras del hotel Hard Rock? O es archivo?


----------



## GGJ16

Ares2018 said:


> se han reiniciado las obras del hotel Hard Rock? O es archivo?


Yes, this picture was uploaded by @daimiel 6 days ago, and shows that construction machinery is back on site. You can check the local forum, post #520


----------



## GGJ16

*Bolivia 250* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Refurbishment of a former industrial building.

Location: Carrer de Bolívia, 250.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 3,500 sqm.

Height: 4 floors.

Developer: PERIAL.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (english): Albion


*Renders*



























*Before








*
_Source: Google Maps Street View_


*Update 13/2/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Residential Building* | Eixample

Location: Avinguda de Vilanova / Carrer de Roger de Flor.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 9,226 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Residential Units: 108.

Developer: Conren Tramway.

Architects: Alonso Balaguer y Arquitectos Asociados.


*Render











Update 13/2/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Puigcerdà / Maresme Social Housing* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Puigcerdà, 100-102 / Maresme, 87-91.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 8,591 sqm.

Height: 2x 7 floors.

Residential Units: 75.

Developer: IMHAB.

Architects: Oikosvia Arquitectura.

WEB (english): Oikosvia Arquitectura


*Renders*



























*Update 13/2/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*MILE [email protected] Business Campus* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 57.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 38,093 sqm.

Height: 11, 10, 8 floors.

Developer: Freo.

Architects: BCA Arquitectura.

WEB (english): MILE22Barcelona / FREO Group


*Renders











































Update 13/2/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*WittyWood* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Construction of the first timber office building in Spain.

Location: Carrer de la Llacuna, 42.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 4,100 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Developer: CBRE.

Architects: Ballarin Pérez Grinyó Arquitectes.


*Renders



























Update 13/2/2021








*
_Source: TV3._


----------



## GGJ16

*UNEX Offices* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Pallars.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 4,297 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Developer: UNEX.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (english): pgi engineering


*Renders*



















*Update 13/2/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Àlaba 111* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 111.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 17,294 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: La Llave de Oro.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (spanish): Savills-Aguirre Newman


*Renders*



























*Update 11/5/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*SeaTowers* | [email protected] District

Location: Avinguda Icària / Carrer Badajoz - Àvila.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 29,024 sqm.

Height: 13, 7 floors.

Developer: Meridia Capital.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Arq / SeaTowers


*New Renders*











































*Update 11/5/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*StepUp @Glòries* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pamplona, 104.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 6,383 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: CODIC.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (english): StepUp @Glòries / Plaat.


*Renders*



























*Update 11/5/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*P180 + UNEX Offices* | [email protected] District

*P180*

Location: Carrer de Pallars, 180.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 14,700 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Developer: Conren Tramway.

Architects: BAAS.

WEB (english): Conren Tramway / BAAS


*Renders



























UNEX Offices*

Location: Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Pallars.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 4,297 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Developer: UNEX.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (english): pgi engineering


*Renders*



















*Update 11/5/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça Europa 34* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 34, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 15,000 sqm.

Height: 21 floors.

Developer: Colonial.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Architects / Colonial


*Renders*



















*Update 12/5/2021*



M M C said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Sancho 105* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila, 105.

Surface: 2,542 sqm.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: Urbania New Project.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (spanish): CBRE


*Renders








*
























*

Update 11/5/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## Edu85

^^ Great job GGJ16! 👏


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Yeah, some really great projects are goin on there!


----------



## GGJ16

*Smart* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 313.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 43,430 sqm.

Height: 13, 10 floors.

Developer: Meridia Capital.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): Meridia Capital / Tag a+m


*Renders*



































*Update 14/5/2021*



JULIO ALIER said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*The Student Hotel* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Provençals / Cristóbal de Moura.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 20,985 sqm.

Height: 15 floors.

Rooms: 300.

Developer: The Student Hotel.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Arq


*Render*











*Update 17/5/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*[email protected]* *125* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de la Selva de Mar, 125.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 30,710 sqm.

Height: 14, 9 floors.

Developer: Acciona Inmobiliaria, Tristan Capital Partners.

WEB (english / spanish): Tristan Capital Partners / JLL


*Renders*



























*Update 17/5/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Cristobal de Moura 115-121* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Cristóbal de Moura, 115-121.

Status: Site Preparation.

Height: 2x 10, 7 floors.

Developer: Mitsubishi Estate London, Europa Capital.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english / spanish): GCA Arq / JLL


*Renders*



































*Update 17/5/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Toulouse Business School Barcelona Campus + Aparto Diagonal Mar Student Residence* | [email protected] District

*Toulouse Business School Barcelona Campus*

Location: Carrer de Veneçuela / Josep Pla.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 12,000 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Developer: Toulouse Business School.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.


*Renders*



























*Aparto Diagonal Mar Student Residence*

Location: Carrer de Pallars, 422-436.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 20,000 sqm.

Height: 4x 8 floors.

Rooms: 750.

Developer: Henderson Park, Hines.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Hines


*Renders*



































*Update 17/5/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## Jim856796

After the new La Sagrera Station opens, I'm hoping for a revival of the Torre La Sagrera project (which only hot canned due to the late-2000s-decade financial crisis/recession), even under a different design. I hope the height and floor area aren't reduced. Who agrees with me on this?


----------



## marendins

Jim856796 said:


> After the new La Sagrera Station opens, I'm hoping for a revival of the Torre La Sagrera project (which only hot canned due to the late-2000s-decade financial crisis/recession), even under a different design. I hope the height and floor area aren't reduced. Who agrees with me on this?


You mean the Frank Gehry building, right? It would be great, but I'm not sure it will ever happen. There isn't much appetite in Barcelona for high-rises.


----------



## SEIM

Jim856796 said:


> After the new La Sagrera Station opens, I'm hoping for a revival of the Torre La Sagrera project (which only hot canned due to the late-2000s-decade financial crisis/recession), even under a different design. I hope the height and floor area aren't reduced. Who agrees with me on this?


This is the last proposal with three towers, replacing the originally planned tower.


----------



## Jim856796

^^Hmmm... Never heard bout this. Source, plz...


----------



## GGJ16

I posted the pictures from the local forums a while ago. The original post is by @shelterbcn . If I am not mistaken this model could be seen in the Barcelona Meeting Point 2019 edition. It just shows the building volumes stated by the approved plans. Further plans can be seen here, where you can see the silhouette of 3 towers in the "Triangle Building" site:

Barcelona Sagrera


----------



## GGJ16

*Pi i Margall 33* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer de Francesc Pi i Margall, 33, Sant Boi de Llobregat.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 3 floors.

Residential Units: 16.

Developer: Grocasa.

WEB (spanish): Fotocasa


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*L'Illa Creu Alta* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer Francesc Layet / Castellar del Vallès, Sabadell.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 11, 7, 5 floors.

Residential Units: 135.

Developer: Trading Inmobiliario S.L - Grup Ribé.

WEB (spanish): L'Illa Creu Alta


*Render








*


----------



## GGJ16

*Occidental Diagonal 414* | Eixample

Project Description: Old building refurbishment, facade restoration and construction of an infill expansion.

Location: Avinguda Diagonal, 414.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 2,630 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Rooms: 100. 4 stars.

Developer: Barceló Hotels & Resorts.

Architects: Ros+Falguera Arquitectura.

WEB (spanish / english): Ros+Falguera Arquitectura / Barceló


----------



## RayMcK

I really want to see a proper cluster emerging in downtown Barcellona, hopefully it won't take decades


----------



## GGJ16

*MILE [email protected] Business Campus* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 57.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 38,093 sqm.

Height: 11, 10, 8 floors.

Developer: FREO Group.

Architects: BCA Arquitectura.

WEB (english): MILE22Barcelona / FREO Group


*Renders











































Update 21/5/2021*


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 73* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 73.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 4,736 sqm.

Height: 9 floors.

Developer: Patrizia AG, Urban Input.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.


*Render*











*Update 25/5/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Àlaba 111* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 111.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 17,294 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: La Llave de Oro.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (spanish): Savills-Aguirre Newman


*Renders*



























*Update 25/5/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 34* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 34.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 5,166 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (spanish): JLL


*Renders*



























*Update 25/5/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*P180 + UNEX Offices* | [email protected] District

*P180*

Location: Carrer de Pallars, 180.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 14,700 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Developer: Conren Tramway.

Architects: BAAS.

WEB (english): Conren Tramway / BAAS


*Renders



























UNEX Offices*

Location: Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Pallars.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 4,297 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Developer: UNEX.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (english): pgi engineering


*Renders*



















*Update 25/5/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*One Parc Central *| [email protected] District

Location: Carrer del Marroc, 18.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 20,960 sqm.

Height: 13 floors.

Developer: Savills Aguirre Newman.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Savills Aguirre Newman


*Renders*



















































*Update 27/5/2021*



Stoapoikile said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*[email protected] Pujades *| [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pujades, 107-111.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 6,503 sqm.

Height: 9 floors.

Architects: Binarq.

WEB (english): Binarq


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*[email protected] Alaba 124 *| [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 124.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 6,234 sqm.

Height: 9 floors.

Developer: Cobble Condal.

Architects: Binarq.

WEB (spanish): Binarq


*Renders
















*


----------



## GGJ16

*Antares* | Fòrum

Location: Rambla Prim / Avinguda Eduard Maristany.

Status: Near Completion.

Height: 100m. 30 floors.

Residential Units: 89.

Developer: Shaftesbury.

Architect: Studio Odile Decq.

WEB (english): Odile Decq / Antares Barcelona


*Update 30/5/2021*



AlexinhoBcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*MSC Cruises Terminal* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Moll Adossat, s/n.

Status: Approved.

Surface: 11,670 sqm.

Height: 3 floors.

Developer: MSC Cruises.

Architect: RBTA.

News Article (catalan): Port Barcelona


*Render








*


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

WEB (spanish/catalan): Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*



























*Update 19/5/2021*

































_Source: Barcelona Sagrera._


----------



## GGJ16

*Hospital Evangèlic* | [email protected] District

Project Description: New centre for the Hospital Evangèlic private foundation. The building will include one of the protected facades of the old Lutxana bus garage (1929).

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila / Ciutat de Granada.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 10,234 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: Nou Hospital Evangèlic.

Architects: PMMT.

WEB (spanish): PMMT


*New Renders
























*


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 34* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 34.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 5,166 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (spanish): JLL


*Renders*



























*Update 8/6/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*L'Orfebreria *| [email protected] District

Project Description: Restoration and refurbishment of the former goldsmithing factory Orfebres Cunill, built in 1963.

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila, 41-45.

Status: Near Completion.

Height: 3 floors.

Residential Units: 33.

Developer: Shrem Group.

Architects: Air Projects.

WEB (english): L'Orfebreria


*Renders*


























*










Update 8/6/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Les Arts Building* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 139.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 12 floors.

Residential Units: 133.

Developer: La Llave de Oro.

Architects: MSA+A.

WEB (english): La Llave de Oro


*Render*











*Update 8/6/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*StepUp @Glòries* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pamplona, 104.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 6,383 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: CODIC.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (english): StepUp @Glòries / Plaat.


*Renders*



























*Update 8/6/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*WittyWood* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Construction of the first timber office building in Spain.

Location: Carrer de la Llacuna, 42.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 4,100 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Developer: CBRE.

Architects: Ballarin Pérez Grinyó Arquitectes.

*Renders



























Update 8/6/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Mister Traster Poblenou* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 90-92.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 3,604 sqm.

Height: 4 floors.

Developer: Mister Traster.

Architects: Franconi Architects.

WEB (spanish): Franconi Architects


*Render*











*Update 8/6/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Àlaba 111* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 111.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 17,294 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: La Llave de Oro.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (spanish): Savills-Aguirre Newman


*Renders*



























*Update 6/7/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Hospital Evangèlic* | [email protected] District

Project Description: New centre for the Hospital Evangèlic private foundation. The building will include one of the protected facades of the old Lutxana bus garage (1929).

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila / Ciutat de Granada.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 10,234 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: Nou Hospital Evangèlic.

Architects: PMMT.

WEB (spanish): PMMT


*Renders



























Update 6/7/2021*



Stoapoikile said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Residential Building* | Eixample

Location: Avinguda de Vilanova / Carrer de Roger de Flor.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 9,226 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Residential Units: 108.

Developer: Conren Tramway.

Architects: Alonso Balaguer y Arquitectos Asociados.


*Render











Update 6/7/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 73* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 73.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 4,736 sqm.

Height: 9 floors.

Developer: Patrizia AG, Urban Input.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.


*Render*











*Update 6/7/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*A160 + B97* | [email protected] District

*A160*

Location: Carrer dels Almogàvers, 160.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 13,323 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: ConrenTramway.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): ConrenTramway


*Renders*



















*B97*

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 97.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 17,975 sqm.

Height: 12 floors.

Developer: Conren Tramway.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Conren Tramway


*Renders*



















*Update 6/7/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Diagrame* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 105.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 14,914 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: Patrizia AG.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english / spanish): Diagrame / CBRE


*Renders*



















*Update 6/7/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*MILE [email protected] Business Campus* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 57.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 38,093 sqm.

Height: 11, 10, 8 floors.

Developer: FREO Group.

Architects: BCA Arquitectura.

WEB (english): MILE22Barcelona / FREO Group


*Renders



























Update 6/7/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Smart* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 313.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 43,430 sqm.

Height: 13, 10 floors.

Developer: Meridia Capital.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): Meridia Capital / Tag a+m


*Renders*



















*Update 6/7/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*One Parc Central *| [email protected] District

Location: Carrer del Marroc, 18.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 20,960 sqm.

Height: 13 floors.

Developer: Savills Aguirre Newman.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Savills Aguirre Newman


*Renders*



























*Update 6/7/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*CaixaResearch Institute *| Sarrià-Sant Gervasi

Location: Carrer Manuel Ramon / Teodor Roviralta.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 12,000 sqm.

Height: 4, 3 floors.

Developer: Fundació "la Caixa".

Architects: TAC Arquitectes.


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Barcelona Institute of Science and Technology (BIST) *| Sant Martí

Location: Carrer de Ramon Trias Fargas, 19.

Status: Winner Proposal.

Surface: 25,000 sqm.

Height: 9 floors.

Developer: Universitat Pompeu Fabra, Ajuntament de Barcelona, Generalitat de Catalunya.

Architects: Barozzi Veiga.

WEB (english): Afasia Archzine


*Renders
















*








*















*


----------



## GGJ16

*LCI [email protected] *| [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 124.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 9,090 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: LCI.


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Tembo Suites & Apartments Barcelona* | Metro Area

Location: Ronda de Sant Ramon de Penyafort / Carrer de Ramon Llull, Sant Adrià de Besòs.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 27,000 sqm.

Height: 18 floors.

Rooms: 309.

Developer: STAHLER Group.

Architects: D388 Arquitectura, aZCÓN architectures, HYBRIDa.

WEB (english): aZCÓN architectures


*Renders*



























*Update 21/7/2021*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Fòrum* | Metro Area

Location: Avinguda del Camp de la Bota / Carrer de la Pau, Sant Adrià de Besòs.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 30,000 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Rooms: 504.

Budget: 200 million euros.

Developer: ASG.

Architects: b720.

WEB (english): Hard Rock Hotels / b720


*New Renders*



































*Update 21/7/2021*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*P180 + UNEX Offices* | [email protected] District

*P180*

Location: Carrer de Pallars, 180.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 14,700 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Developer: Conren Tramway.

Architects: BAAS.

WEB (english): Conren Tramway / BAAS


*Renders



























UNEX Offices*


Location: Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Pallars.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 4,297 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Developer: UNEX.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (english): pgi engineering


*Renders*



















*Update 22/7/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*StepUp @Glòries* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pamplona, 104.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 6,383 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: CODIC.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (english): StepUp @Glòries / Plaat.


*Renders*



















*Update 22/7/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*WittyWood* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Construction of the first timber office building in Spain.

Location: Carrer de la Llacuna, 42.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 4,100 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Developer: CBRE.

Architects: Ballarin Pérez Grinyó Arquitectes.

*Renders



























Update 22/7/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*SeaTowers* | [email protected] District

Location: Avinguda Icària / Carrer Badajoz - Àvila.

Status: Near Completion.

Surface: 29,024 sqm.

Height: 13, 7 floors.

Developer: Meridia Capital.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Arq / SeaTowers


*Renders*











































*Update 22/7/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Les Arts Building* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 139.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 12 floors.

Residential Units: 133.

Developer: La Llave de Oro.

Architects: MSA+A.

WEB (english): La Llave de Oro


*Render*











*Update 22/7/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Finestrelles Social Housing* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer de Sant Mateu, s/n, Esplugues de Llobregat.

Status: Proposal.

Height: 2x 15 floors.

Rooms: 132.

Developer: Metropolitan House.

WEB (english): Metropolitan House


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Casa Alesan* | Eixample

Project Description: Refurbishment and expansion of Casa Alesan (1904).

Location: Passeig de Sant Joan, 110.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 7 floors.

Residential Units: 18.

Developer: Coldwell Banker.

Architects: Bach Arquitectes.

WEB (spanish): Fotocasa / Diariodesign


*Renders*


----------



## Josedc

lots of office space going up in Barcelona


----------



## GGJ16

*Passatge d’Arriassa Social Housing* | Sant Martí

Location: Passatge d’Arriassa, s/n.

Status: Winner Proposal.

Height: 9 floors.

Residential Units: 40.

Developer: IMHAB.

Architects: Acsa, Obras e Infraestructuras, SAU.


*Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*Porta [email protected]* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pamplona, 106.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 2,280 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Developer: Goldinver Inmobiliaria.

Architects: PMMT.

WEB (spanish): PMMT


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Cristóbal de Moura 66* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Cristóbal de Moura, 66.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 21,410 sqm.

Height: 13 floors.

Developer: Shaftesbury.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (spanish): pgi engineering / JLL


*Render











Update 11/8/2021*



JULIO ALIER said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*MILE [email protected] Business Campus* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 57.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 38,093 sqm.

Height: 11, 10, 8 floors.

Developer: FREO Group.

Architects: BCA Arquitectura.

WEB (english): MILE22Barcelona / FREO Group


*Renders



























Update 14/8/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 73* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 73.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 4,736 sqm.

Height: 9 floors.

Developer: Patrizia AG, Urban Input.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.


*Render*











*Update 14/8/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Àlaba 111* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 111.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 17,294 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: La Llave de Oro.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (spanish): Savills-Aguirre Newman


*Renders*



























*Update 14/8/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*WittyWood* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Construction of the first timber office building in Spain.

Location: Carrer de la Llacuna, 42.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 4,100 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Developer: CBRE.

Architects: Ballarin Pérez Grinyó Arquitectes.


*Renders



























Update 14/8/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*A160 + B97* | [email protected] District

*A160*

Location: Carrer dels Almogàvers, 160.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 13,323 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: ConrenTramway.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): ConrenTramway


*Renders*



















*B97*

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 97.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 17,975 sqm.

Height: 12 floors.

Developer: Conren Tramway.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Conren Tramway


*Renders*



















*Update 14/8/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Diagrame* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 105.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 14,914 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: Patrizia AG.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english / spanish): Diagrame / CBRE


*Renders*



















*Update 14/8/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*GREENVIA* | Metro Area

Location: Avinguda de la Granvia de l’Hospitalet, 183, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 6,350 sqm (offices).

Height: 3 floors.

Developer: FONAVI.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (spanish): GREENVIA


*Renders*



















































*Update 16/8/2021*



M M C said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Europa-Center Hotel* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer del Danubi, 24, Sant Cugat del Vallès.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 3 floors.

Rooms: 208. 4 stars.

Developer: Europa-Center / Holiday Inn.

WEB (spanish): Europa-Center


*Renders*



















*Recent Update








*


----------



## GGJ16

*Pavelló L'Illa* | Les Corts

Project Description: Expansion of Pavelló Poliesportiu Municipal L'Illa (municipal sports facilities).

Location: Carrer de Numància, 142.

Status: Winner Proposal.

Surface: 3,997 sqm.

Height: 4 floors.

Developer: BIMSA.

Architects: AIA, Anna Noguera Arquitectura.

WEB (catalan): AIA


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça Europa 34* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 34, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 15,000 sqm.

Height: 21 floors.

Developer: Colonial.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Architects / Colonial


*Renders*



















*Update 17/8/2021*



M M C said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Edificio Landmark* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Passeig de la Zona Franca, 30.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 32,657 sqm.

Height: 10 floors.

Developer: IOSA Inmuebles.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (english / spanish): Tècnics G3 / Edificio Landmark


*Render*











*Update 17/8/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Ulldecona Social Housing* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer d'Ulldecona 12-14.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 16,677 sqm.

Height: 3x 9 floors.

Residential Units: 108.

Developer: IMHAB.

Architects: Estudio Vivas, Pau Vidal, Arquitectura Produccions.

WEB (spanish): Pau Vidal


*Renders*



















*Update 17/8/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Ulldecona Social Housing* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer d'Ulldecona, 2-10.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 7,673 sqm.

Height: 3x 7 floors.

Residential Units: 72.

Developer: IMHAB.

Architects: MIAS Architects, Coll-Leclerc.

WEB (english): MIAS Architects / Coll-Leclerc


*Renders*



























*Update 17/8/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*BeCorp Barcelona Sants* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Avinguda del Carrilet / Camí de la Cadena.

Status: Near Completion.

Surface: 48,569 sqm.

Height: 2x 13, 2x 9 floors.

Residential Units: 421.

Developer: BeCorp.

WEB (english): BeCorp


*Renders*



















*Update 17/8/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*4Vents* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Passeig de la Zona Franca / Carrer de Cal Cisó.

Status: Topped Out (phase 2).

Surface: 50,000 sqm.

Offices: 5,000 sqm.

Height: 10, 3x 9 floors.

Residential Units: 210.

Developer: Solvia, Culmia.

Architects: L35.

WEB (english): L35


*Renders*



















*Update 17/8/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Torres Sarrià Hall* | Sarrià-Sant Gervasi

Location: Avinguda de Sarrià, 102.

Status: Completed.

Architects: Francesc Rifé Studio.

WEB (english): Francesc Rifé Studio


----------



## GGJ16

*VITA Student Residence* | Les Corts

Location: Avinguda d'Esplugues, 110.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 5 floors.

Rooms: 274.

Developer: VITA.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (spanish): Instagram @batlleiroig


*Renders








*


----------



## GGJ16

*Cristóbal de Moura 66* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Cristóbal de Moura, 66.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 21,410 sqm.

Height: 13 floors.

Developer: Shaftesbury.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (spanish): pgi engineering / JLL


*Render











Update 22/8/2021*



JULIO ALIER said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Tembo Suites & Apartments Barcelona* | Metro Area

Location: Ronda de Sant Ramon de Penyafort / Carrer de Ramon Llull, Sant Adrià de Besòs.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 27,000 sqm.

Height: 18 floors.

Rooms: 309.

Developer: STAHLER Group.

Architects: D388 Arquitectura, aZCÓN architectures, HYBRIDa.

WEB (english): aZCÓN architectures


*Renders*



























*Update 20/8/2021*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Fòrum* | Metro Area

Location: Avinguda del Camp de la Bota / Carrer de la Pau, Sant Adrià de Besòs.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 30,000 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Rooms: 504.

Budget: 200 million euros.

Developer: ASG.

Architects: b720.

WEB (english): Hard Rock Hotels / b720


*Renders*



































*Update 22/8/2021*



metroBCN said:


>


----------



## Josedc

GGJ16 said:


> *Tembo Suites & Apartments Barcelona* | Metro Area
> 
> Location: Ronda de Sant Ramon de Penyafort / Carrer de Ramon Llull, Sant Adrià de Besòs.
> 
> Status: Under Construction.
> 
> Surface: 27,000 sqm.
> 
> Height: 18 floors.
> 
> Rooms: 309.
> 
> Developer: STAHLER Group.
> 
> Architects: D388 Arquitectura, aZCÓN architectures, HYBRIDa.
> 
> WEB (english): aZCÓN architectures
> 
> 
> *Renders*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update 20/8/2021*


I reaaaallly like this one


----------



## GGJ16

*Nou Hospital Evangèlic* | [email protected] District

Project Description: New centre for the Hospital Evangèlic private foundation. The building will include one of the protected facades of the old Lutxana bus garage (1929).

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila / Ciutat de Granada.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 10,234 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: Nou Hospital Evangèlic.

Architects: PMMT.

WEB (spanish): PMMT


*Renders



























Update 23/8/2021*



Stoapoikile said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Micampus Barcelona Student Residence* | Metro Area

Location: Avinguda de Manuel Fernández Márquez, 17, Sant Adrià de Besòs.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 13 floors.

Developer: Micampus Residencias, Universitat Politècnica de Catalunya.

Architects: Musquera Arquitectura.

WEB (spanish): Micampus Residencias


*Renders*



















*Update 22/8/2021*



metroBCN said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*La Plana Market* | Metro Area

Location: Avinguda de Cornellà / Carrer del Carme, Esplugues de Llobregat.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 7,000 sqm.

Height: 2 floors.

Developer: Ajuntament d'Esplugues de Llobregat.

Architects: MIAS Architects.

WEB (english): MIAS Architects


*Renders*



























*Update 24/8/2021*



Edu85 said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Smart* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 313.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 43,430 sqm.

Height: 13, 10 floors.

Developer: Meridia Capital.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): Meridia Capital / Tag a+m


*Renders*



















*Update 24/8/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Toulouse Business School Barcelona Campus + Aparto Diagonal Mar Student Residence* | [email protected] District

*Toulouse Business School Barcelona Campus*

Location: Carrer de Veneçuela / Josep Pla.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 12,000 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Developer: Toulouse Business School.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.


*Renders*



















*Aparto Diagonal Mar Student Residence*

Location: Carrer de Pallars, 422-436.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 20,000 sqm.

Height: 4x 8 floors.

Rooms: 750.

Developer: Henderson Park, Hines.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Hines


*Render*











*Update 24/8/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Z Green Oasis *| [email protected] District

Project Description: Construction of new office spaces in sites around the old factory Baldomero Rovira (1909).

Location: Carrer de Zamora, 70-73.

Status: Demolition.

Surface: 14,439 sqm.

Height: 2x 7, 2x 6 floors.

Developer: Cbre Global Investors.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (spanish): formaARCH


*Renders











































Update 26/8/2021








*
_Instagram @bcarquitectura__


----------



## GGJ16

*Cristobal de Moura 115-121* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Cristóbal de Moura, 115-121.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 2x 10, 7 floors.

Developer: Mitsubishi Estate London, Europa Capital.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english / spanish): GCA Arq / JLL


*Renders*



































*Update 30/8/2021*









_Instagram @anais_guillamon_


----------



## GGJ16

*Vita Sancho Student Residence* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila / Joan d'Àustria.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 13,645 sqm.

Height: 13 floors.

Rooms: 350.

Developer: Vita Student.

Architects: JPAM, AVA Studio.

WEB (spanish): G3 / Rossell Giner


*Render











Update 31/08/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*StepUp @Glòries* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pamplona, 104.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 6,383 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: CODIC.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (english): StepUp @Glòries / Plaat.


*Renders*



















*Update 31/8/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*L'Orfebreria *| [email protected] District

Project Description: Restoration and refurbishment of the former goldsmithing factory Orfebres Cunill, built in 1963.

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila, 41-45.

Status: Near Completion.

Height: 3 floors.

Residential Units: 33.

Developer: Shrem Group.

Architects: Air Projects.

WEB (english): L'Orfebreria


*Renders*

























*










Update 31/8/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Les Arts Building* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 139.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 12 floors.

Residential Units: 133.

Developer: La Llave de Oro.

Architects: MSA+A.

WEB (english): La Llave de Oro


*Render*











*Update 31/8/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Glòries BCN* | Sant Martí

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 160.

Status: Site Preparation.

Height: 6 floors.

Residential Units: 47.

Developer: Realia.

WEB (english): Realia


*Render*











*Update 31/8/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Sancho 105* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila, 105.

Surface: 2,542 sqm.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: Urbania New Project.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (spanish): CBRE


*Renders








*










*Update 1/9/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Mister Traster Poblenou* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 90-92.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 3,604 sqm.

Height: 4 floors.

Developer: Mister Traster.

Architects: Franconi Architects.

WEB (spanish): Franconi Architects


*Render*











*Update 1/9/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*One Parc Central *| [email protected] District

Location: Carrer del Marroc, 18.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 20,960 sqm.

Height: 13 floors.

Developer: Savills Aguirre Newman.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Savills Aguirre Newman


*Renders*



























*Update 1/9/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 73* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 73.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 4,736 sqm.

Height: 9 floors.

Developer: Patrizia AG, Urban Input.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.


*Render*











*Update 1/9/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Marina Living phase 4* | Metro Area

Location: Avinguda d'Eduard Maristany / Carrer de la Mar Tirrena, Badalona.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 3x 8 floors.

Residential Units: 119.

Developer: Stoneweg Living.

Architects: OUA Group.

WEB (english): Stoneweg Living


*Render











Update 7/9/2021*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

Some construction pictures of the different developments in the north sector of the [email protected] district:

Instagram @terratsbcn


----------



## GGJ16

*La Xarxaire Co-op Housing* | Ciutat Vella

Location: Passeig de Joan de Borbó, 11.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 6 floors.

Residential Units: 8.

Developer: La Xarxaire.

Architects: La Mar d'Arquitectes.

WEB (catalan): La Mar d'Arquitectes


*Renders*



















*Recent Update*









_Source: Moove Magazine_


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça Europa 34* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 34, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 15,000 sqm.

Height: 21 floors.

Developer: Colonial.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Architects / Colonial


*Renders*



















*Update 8/9/2021*



M M C said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Nou Hospital Evangèlic* | [email protected] District

Project Description: New centre for the Hospital Evangèlic private foundation. The building will include one of the protected facades of the old Lutxana bus garage (1929).

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila / Ciutat de Granada.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 10,234 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: Nou Hospital Evangèlic.

Architects: PMMT.

WEB (spanish): PMMT


*Renders



























Update 9/9/2021*



Stoapoikile said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*School of Nautical Studies of Barcelona Expansion * | Ciutat Vella

Location: Passeig de Joan de Borbó, 103.

Status: Winner Proposal.

Surface: 13,240 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: BIMSA, UPC.


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*MILE [email protected] Business Campus* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 57.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 38,093 sqm.

Height: 11, 10, 8 floors.

Developer: FREO Group.

Architects: BCA Arquitectura.

WEB (english): MILE22Barcelona / FREO Group


*Renders



























Update 12/9/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Diagrame* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 105.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 14,914 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: Patrizia AG.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english / spanish): Diagrame / CBRE


*Renders*



















*Update 12/9/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*A160 + B97* | [email protected] District

*A160*

Location: Carrer dels Almogàvers, 160.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 13,323 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: ConrenTramway.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): ConrenTramway


*Renders*



















*B97*

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 97.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 17,975 sqm.

Height: 12 floors.

Developer: Conren Tramway.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Conren Tramway


*Renders*



















*Update 12/9/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Àlaba 111* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 111.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 17,294 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: La Llave de Oro.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (spanish): Savills-Aguirre Newman


*Renders*



























*Update 12/9/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Avenida Barcelona Nº 47 Bloque I* | Metro Area

Location: Avinguda de Barcelona, 47, Sant Joan Despí.

Status: Site Preparation.

Height: 9 floors.

Residential Units: 64.

Developer: Metropolitan House, Patrizia.

Architects: B67.

WEB (spanish): Metropolitan House / B67


*Render*











*Recent Update*









_Source: Instagram @b67_arquitectes_


----------



## GGJ16

*Residential Building* | Eixample

Location: Avinguda de Vilanova / Carrer de Roger de Flor.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 9,226 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Residential Units: 108.

Developer: Conren Tramway.

Architects: Alonso Balaguer y Arquitectos Asociados.


*Render











Update 15/9/2021*


----------



## GGJ16

*New interior for Casa Batlló emergency stairs & atrium * | Eixample

Location: Passeig de Gràcia, 43.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 260 sqm.

Developer: Casa Batlló SLU.

Architects: Kengo Kuma & Associates.

WEB (english): ArchDaily


----------



## Edu85

^^ A very controversial addition to Casa Batlló.


----------



## Josep87

Perhaps controversial but it's amazing.
Gaudí would have done something controversial... Always.
I prefer to maintain the spirit of Gaudí than the style of Gaudí... I would have done something like that's in the Sagrada família too.
That's a real homage to Gaudí in my opinion.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That's gorgeous!!


----------



## The seventh shape

It doesn't look very religious. Isn't this supposed to be a Christian cathedral?


----------



## Atadritaata

The seventh shape said:


> It doesn't look very religious. Isn't this supposed to be a Christian cathedral?


No it isn't. The project is in Casa Batlló not Sagrada Família.
Casa Batlló was built as a residential building.


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça Europa 34* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 34, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 15,000 sqm.

Height: 21 floors.

Developer: Colonial.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Architects / Colonial


*Renders*



















*Update 18/9/2021*



M M C said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*The Residences Mandarin Oriental Barcelona* | Gràcia

Project Description: Refurbishment of Torre Deustche Bank, a former office tower built in 1956.

Location: Passeig de Gràcia, 111.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 14,000 sqm.

Height: 73m. 20 floors.

Residential Units: 34.

Developer: KKH Property Investors.

Architects: OAB.

WEB (english): MO Residences Barcelona


*Renders*



























*Update 18/9/2021*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 73* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 73.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 4,736 sqm.

Height: 9 floors.

Developer: Patrizia AG, Urban Input.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.


*Render*











*Update 19/9/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*StepUp @Glòries* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pamplona, 104.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 6,383 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: CODIC.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (english): StepUp @Glòries / Plaat.


*Renders*



















*Update 19/9/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Vita Sancho Student Residence* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila / Joan d'Àustria.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 13,645 sqm.

Height: 13 floors.

Rooms: 350.

Developer: Vita Student.

Architects: JPAM, AVA Studio.

WEB (spanish): G3 / Rossell Giner


*Render











Update 19/9/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Smart* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 313.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 43,430 sqm.

Height: 13, 10 floors.

Developer: Meridia Capital.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): Meridia Capital / Tag a+m


*Renders*



















*Update 19/9/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*LIV Student Barcelona* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Cristóbal de Moura / Puigcerdà.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 15,400 sqm.

Height: 10 floors.

Developer: VStudent.


*Render*











*Update 19/9/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Toulouse Business School Barcelona Campus + Aparto Diagonal Mar Student Residence* | [email protected] District

*Toulouse Business School Barcelona Campus*

Location: Carrer de Veneçuela / Josep Pla.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 12,000 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Developer: Toulouse Business School.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.


*Renders*



















*Aparto Diagonal Mar Student Residence*

Location: Carrer de Pallars, 422-436.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 20,000 sqm.

Height: 4x 8 floors.

Rooms: 750.

Developer: Henderson Park, Hines.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Hines


*Render*











*Update 19/9/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Sagrada Família*

The final design for the pinnacle of the tower of Jesus Christ has been unveiled.



> The pinnacle of the tower of Jesus Christ will be finished with a four-armed cross. It will be 17 metres high and span 13.5 metres. It will stand at 172.5 metres tall. The cross will be covered with glazed ceramic tiles and glass.


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 36* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 36.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 8,500 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Developer: Esecetanger.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Batlle i Roig


----------



## GGJ16

*471 Diagonal* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Refurbishment of the former department store El Corte Inglés Francesc Macià. Transformation from retail to office spaces.

Location: Avinguda Diagonal, 471.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 34,644 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Developer: AM Gestió SL.

Architects: BCA.


*Renders



















Recent Update








*
_Source: Instagram Story @plaat_at_


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

Architects: b720.

WEB (spanish/catalan): b720 / Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*



























*Update 16/9/2021*









































_Source: Barcelona Sagrera._


----------



## GGJ16

*CAP Doctor Lluís Sayé* | Ciutat Vella

Project Description: Expansion of the Primary Health Care Centre (CAP) Raval Nord. Integration of Capella de la Misericòrdia, built in 1887.

Location: Carrer de Montalegre, 4.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 2,500 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Developer: Infraestructures de la Generalitat de Catalunya.

Architects: Onl arquitectura.


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 34* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 34.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 5,166 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (spanish): JLL


*Renders*



























*Update 24/9/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Fòrum* | Metro Area

Location: Avinguda del Camp de la Bota / Carrer de la Pau, Sant Adrià de Besòs.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 30,000 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Rooms: 504.

Budget: 200 million euros.

Developer: ASG.

Architects: b720.

WEB (english): Hard Rock Hotels / b720


*Renders*



































*Update 27/9/2021*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Tembo Suites & Apartments Barcelona* | Metro Area

Location: Ronda de Sant Ramon de Penyafort / Carrer de Ramon Llull, Sant Adrià de Besòs.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 27,000 sqm.

Height: 18 floors.

Rooms: 309.

Developer: STAHLER Group.

Architects: D388 Arquitectura, aZCÓN architectures, HYBRIDa.

WEB (english): aZCÓN architectures


*Renders*



























*Update 27/9/2021*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*MILE [email protected] Business Campus* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 57.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 38,093 sqm.

Height: 11, 10, 8 floors.

Developer: FREO Group.

Architects: BCA Arquitectura.

WEB (english): MILE22Barcelona / FREO Group


*Renders



























Update 28/9/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Vita Sancho Student Residence* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila / Joan d'Àustria.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 13,645 sqm.

Height: 13 floors.

Rooms: 350.

Developer: Vita Student.

Architects: JPAM, AVA Studio.

WEB (spanish): G3 / Rossell Giner


*Render











Update 28/9/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Les Arts Building* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 139.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 12 floors.

Residential Units: 133.

Developer: La Llave de Oro.

Architects: MSA+A.

WEB (english): La Llave de Oro


*Render*











*Update 28/9/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Residencial Badalona Port* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer de Ponent, 59, Badalona.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 13, 2x 10 floors.

Residential Units: 206.

Developer: La Llave de Oro.

Architects: CC245 Arquitectos.

WEB (english/spanish): La Llave de Oro / CC245


*Renders
































*


----------



## GGJ16

*Casa Grases* | Sarrià-Sant Gervasi

Project Description: Full restoration and expansion of Casa Grases (XVIII century).

Location: Carrer Major de Sarrià, 189-193.

Status: Near Completion.

Height: 4 floors.

Residential Units: 4.

Developer: Culmia.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): Culmia


*Renders*



















































































*Before








*
_Source: __Pobles de Catalunya__._


*Recent Update*









_Source: Instagram @culmia_oficial_


----------



## Edu85

^^ 👏👏👏


----------



## prinzdan92

GGJ16 said:


> *Casa Grases* | Sarrià-Sant Gervasi
> 
> Project Description: Full restoration and expansion of Casa Grases (XVIII century).
> 
> Location: Carrer Major de Sarrià, 189-193.
> 
> Status: Near Completion.
> 
> Height: 4 floors.
> 
> Residential Units: 4.
> 
> Developer: Culmia.
> 
> Architects: GCA Architects.
> 
> WEB (english): Culmia
> 
> 
> *Renders*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> _Source: __Pobles de Catalunya__._
> 
> 
> *Recent Update*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Source: Instagram @culmia_oficial_


 What a job! Simply Exquisite


----------



## GGJ16

*The Residences Mandarin Oriental Barcelona* | Gràcia

Project Description: Refurbishment of Torre Deustche Bank, a former office tower built in 1956.

Location: Passeig de Gràcia, 111.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 14,000 sqm.

Height: 73m. 20 floors.

Residential Units: 34.

Developer: KKH Property Investors.

Architects: OAB.

WEB (english): MO Residences Barcelona


*Renders*



























*Update 6/11/2021*



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Dapire* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Cristóbal de Moura, 115-121.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 2x 10, 7 floors.

Developer: Mitsubishi Estate London, Europa Capital.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english / spanish): GCA Arq / JLL


*Renders*



































*Update 7/11/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Toulouse Business School Barcelona Campus + Aparto Diagonal Mar Student Residence* | [email protected] District

*Toulouse Business School Barcelona Campus*

Location: Carrer de Veneçuela / Josep Pla.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 12,000 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Developer: Toulouse Business School.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.


*Render*











*Aparto Diagonal Mar Student Residence*

Location: Carrer de Pallars, 422-436.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 20,000 sqm.

Height: 4x 8 floors.

Rooms: 750.

Developer: Henderson Park, Hines.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Hines

*Render*











*Update 7/11/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Tembo Suites & Apartments Barcelona* | Metro Area

Location: Ronda de Sant Ramon de Penyafort / Carrer de Ramon Llull, Sant Adrià de Besòs.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 27,000 sqm.

Height: 18 floors.

Rooms: 309.

Developer: STAHLER Group.

Architects: D388 Arquitectura, aZCÓN architectures, HYBRIDa.

WEB (english): aZCÓN architectures


*Renders*



























*Update 7/11/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Aparto Student Residence + T3 Diagonal Mar* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Cristóbal de Moura / Puigcerdà.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 3,610 sqm (offices).

Height: 2x 11, 5 floors.

Rooms: 350.

Developer: Henderson Park, Hines.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Hines


*Renders*
























*
Update 7/11/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*The Student Hotel* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Provençals / Cristóbal de Moura.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 20,985 sqm.

Height: 15 floors.

Rooms: 300.

Developer: The Student Hotel.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Arq


*Render*











*Update 9/11/2021*



JULIO ALIER said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Cristóbal de Moura 66* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Cristóbal de Moura, 66.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 21,410 sqm.

Height: 13 floors.

Developer: Shaftesbury.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (spanish): pgi engineering / JLL


*Render











Update 9/11/2021*



JULIO ALIER said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*One Parc Central *| [email protected] District

Location: Carrer del Marroc, 18.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 20,960 sqm.

Height: 13 floors.

Developer: Savills Aguirre Newman.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Savills Aguirre Newman


*Renders*



























*Update 9/11/2021*



Stoapoikile said:


>


----------



## TT1721

Good news for Barcelona's office market

Glovo keep betting on Barcelona, city in which the company was founded in 2015 and which houses its international headquarters. Given the growth and expansion plans of the company, Glovo will move from the end of 2022 and during 2023 to the business campus MILE, located in the Badajoz axis that stands out as one of the most dynamic business impulse points in the city.


















Glovo rents a 30,000 m2 space in the [email protected] from Barcelona for its new international headquarters - Market Research Telecast


Glovo keep betting on Barcelona, city in which the company was founded in 2015 and which houses its international headquarters. Given the growth and




marketresearchtelecast.com


----------



## GGJ16

*Bagaria II* | Metro Area

Location: Passatge dels Rosers, 2, Cornellà de Llobregat.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 13 floors.

Residential Units: 66.

Developer: Aedas Homes.

Architects: bxd arquitectura.

WEB (english): Aedas Homes


*Renders*



























*Update 8/11/2021








*
_Source: Instagram @plaat_at_


----------



## GGJ16

*Urban BCN [email protected] Hotel & Offices* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Bilbao, 156.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 57,419 sqm.

Height: 14, 8, 5 floors.

Developer: Actual Capital Advisors.

Architects: QID Studio.

WEB (english/spanish): Actual Capital Advisors / QID Studio


*Renders*











































*Update 10/11/2021*



Stoapoikile said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*P180 + UNEX Offices* | [email protected] District

*P180*

Location: Carrer de Pallars, 180.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 14,700 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Developer: Conren Tramway.

Architects: BAAS.

WEB (english): Conren Tramway / BAAS


*Renders


















UNEX Offices*

Location: Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Pallars.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 4,297 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Developer: UNEX.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (english): pgi engineering


*Render*











*Update 13/10/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*WittyWood* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Construction of the first timber office building in Spain.

Location: Carrer de la Llacuna, 42.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 4,100 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Developer: CBRE.

Architects: Ballarin Pérez Grinyó Arquitectes.

WEB (spanish): CBRE


*Renders




































Update 13/11/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*MILE [email protected] Business Campus* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 57.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 38,093 sqm.

Height: 11, 10, 8 floors.

Developer: FREO Group.

Architects: BCA Arquitectura.

WEB (english): MILE22Barcelona / FREO Group


*Renders

















 *








*

Update 13/11/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*A160 + B97* | [email protected] District

*A160*

Location: Carrer dels Almogàvers, 160.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 13,323 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: ConrenTramway.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): ConrenTramway


*Renders*



















*B97*

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 97.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 17,975 sqm.

Height: 12 floors.

Developer: Conren Tramway.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Conren Tramway


*Renders*



















*Update 13/11/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Sancho 105* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila, 105.

Surface: 2,542 sqm.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: Urbania New Project.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (spanish): CBRE


*Renders



















Update 15/11/2021*



Stoapoikile said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Torre Estronci 91* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer de l'Estronci, 91, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Completed.

Height: 13 floors.

Residential Units: 71.

Developer: Aedas Homes.

Architects: TR Arquitectos.


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 73* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 73.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 4,736 sqm.

Height: 9 floors.

Developer: Patrizia AG, Urban Input.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.


*Render*











*Update 15/11/2021*



Stoapoikile said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Nou Hospital Evangèlic* | [email protected] District

Project Description: New centre for the Hospital Evangèlic private foundation. The building will include one of the protected facades of the old Lutxana bus garage (1929).

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila / Ciutat de Granada.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 10,234 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: Nou Hospital Evangèlic.

Architects: PMMT.

WEB (spanish): PMMT


*Render











Update 15/11/2021*



Stoapoikile said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Building Green* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Bolívia / Badajoz.

Status: Proposal.

Height: 2x 7, 5 floors.

Developer: Grupo Castellví.

WEB (english): Grupo Castellví


*Renders

























 







*


----------



## GGJ16

News



> *Transformation of Via Laietana to get under way in March*
> 
> Next spring brings the start of the project to revamp the Via Laietana, making it more people-friendly, with more space for pedestrians, bicycles and public transport, favouring local shops and businesses at the same time.
> 
> Pavements will be widened to 4.05 metres along the entire length of the street, encouraging walking and greater connectivity. A large square will be created at C/ Antoni Maura, connecting the cathedral with the Mercat de Santa Caterina, with new squares at the junctions with the main streets in Ciutat Vella. Specifically, at the junctions with C/ Jonqueres, where pedestrians will have priority, and at Pl. Àngel and Pl. Antonio López. Both spaces will get more trees and improvements will be made to paving and lighting.
> 
> In addition, pedestrian crossings are to be made bigger and repositioned. Calming measures will be applied in the streets of Fusteria, Àngel J. Baixeras and Consolat de Mar, with a much wider crossing than at present to connect the two squares either side of Via Laietana. Two new pedestrian crossings will also be added: one linking Pl. Correus with the Moll de la Fusta wharf, and the other directly with C/ Llauder, connecting with the neighbourhood of Barceloneta.


Ajuntament de Barcelona (english)


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça Europa 34* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 34, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 15,000 sqm.

Height: 21 floors.

Developer: Colonial.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Architects / Colonial


*Renders*



















*Update 19/11/2021*



M M C said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

Architects: b720.

WEB (spanish/catalan): b720 / Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*



























*Update 5/11/2021*

















































_Source: Barcelona Sagrera._


----------



## GGJ16

*Dapire* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Cristóbal de Moura, 115-121.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 2x 10, 7 floors.

Developer: Mitsubishi Estate London, Europa Capital.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): GCA Arq


*Renders*



























*Update 23/11/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*[email protected]* *125* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de la Selva de Mar, 125.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 30,710 sqm.

Height: 14, 9 floors.

Developer: Acciona Inmobiliaria, Tristan Capital Partners.

WEB (english): Tristan Capital Partners


*Update 23/11/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*MILE [email protected] Business Campus* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 57.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 38,093 sqm.

Height: 11, 10, 8 floors.

Developer: FREO Group.

Architects: BCA Arquitectura.

WEB (english): MILE22Barcelona / FREO Group


*Renders



























Update 27/11/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*A160 + B97* | [email protected] District

*A160*

Location: Carrer dels Almogàvers, 160.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 13,323 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: ConrenTramway.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): ConrenTramway


*Renders*



















*B97*

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 97.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 17,975 sqm.

Height: 12 floors.

Developer: Conren Tramway.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Conren Tramway


*Renders*



















*Update 27/11/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Diagrame* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 105.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 14,914 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: Patrizia AG.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english / spanish): Diagrame / CBRE


*Render*



















*Update 27/11/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Vita Sancho Student Residence* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila / Joan d'Àustria.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 13,645 sqm.

Height: 13 floors.

Rooms: 350.

Developer: Vita Student.

Architects: JPAM, AVA Studio.

WEB (spanish): G3 / Rossell Giner


*Render











Update 27/11/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## Bastiments

GGJ16 said:


> *Vita Sancho Student Residence* | [email protected] District
> 
> Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila / Joan d'Àustria.
> 
> Status: Under Construction.
> 
> Surface: 13,645 sqm.
> 
> Height: 13 floors.
> 
> Rooms: 350.
> 
> Developer: Vita Student.
> 
> Architects: JPAM, AVA Studio.
> 
> WEB (spanish): G3 / Rossell Giner
> 
> 
> *Render
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update 27/11/2021*


Ostres, quina façana més lletja!


----------



## GGJ16

*Oslo* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer del Foc, 30.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 11, 9, 7 floors.

Developer: AQ Acentor.

WEB (english): AQ Acentor


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*LCI [email protected] *| [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 124.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 9,090 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: LCI.


*Renders*



















*Update 27/11/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Oliveretes Viladecans* | Metro Area

Location: Sector Llevant, VIladecans.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 8, 6 floors.

Residential Units: 96.

Developer: Metrovacesa.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (spanish): Metrovacesa


*New Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*APROP Glòries* | Sant Martí

Project Description: Construction of social dwellings using recycled shipping containers. Second development of the APROP (Close Proximity Temporary Housing) programme.

Location: Carrer de Bolívia, 33-41.

Status: Site Preparation.

Height: 8 floors.

Residential Units: 42.

Developer: IMHAB.


*Render











Update 4/12/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*SETANTA-SET* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer de les Tres Creus, 77, Sabadell.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 7 floors.

Residential Units: 32.

WEB (spanish): Fotocasa


*Renders








































*


----------



## GGJ16

*Glòries BCN* | Sant Martí

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 160.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 6 floors.

Residential Units: 47.

Developer: Realia.

WEB (english): Realia


*Render*











*Update 4/12/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Urban BCN [email protected] Hotel & Offices* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Bilbao, 156.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 57,419 sqm.

Height: 14, 8, 5 floors.

Developer: Actual Capital Advisors.

Architects: QID Studio.

WEB (english/spanish): Actual Capital Advisors / QID Studio


*Renders*











































*Update 4/12/2021*



Stoapoikile said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Dapire* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Cristóbal de Moura, 115-121.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 2x 10, 7 floors.

Developer: Mitsubishi Estate London, Europa Capital.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english/spanish): GCA Arq / Cushman & Wakefield


*New Renders*



















































































*Update 18/12/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Smart* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 313.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 43,430 sqm.

Height: 13, 10 floors.

Developer: Meridia Capital.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english): Meridia Capital / Tag a+m


*Renders*



















*Update 17/12/2021*



JULIO ALIER said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Cristóbal de Moura 66* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Cristóbal de Moura, 66.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 21,378 sqm.

Height: 13 floors.

Developer: Shaftesbury.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (spanish/english): pgi engineering / Plaat.


*Render*











*Update 17/12/2021*



JULIO ALIER said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Tembo Suites & Apartments Barcelona* | Metro Area

Location: Ronda de Sant Ramon de Penyafort / Carrer de Ramon Llull, Sant Adrià de Besòs.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 27,000 sqm.

Height: 18 floors.

Rooms: 309.

Developer: STAHLER Group.

Architects: D388 Arquitectura, aZCÓN architectures, HYBRIDa.

WEB (english): aZCÓN architectures


*Renders*



























*Update 17/12/2021*



daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Entegra* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 73.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 4,736 sqm.

Height: 9 floors.

Developer: Patrizia AG, Urban Input.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.


*Render*











*Update 18/12/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*MILE [email protected] Business Campus* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 57.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 38,093 sqm.

Height: 11, 10, 8 floors.

Developer: FREO Group.

Architects: BCA Arquitectura.

WEB (english): MILE22Barcelona / FREO Group


*Renders




























Update 18/12/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Project Sea Lofts* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Transformation of the former ice factory La Siberia (1910) and former bearing factory Industrias Deslite (1957) into residential lofts.

Location: Av d'Icària / Carrer d'Àvila / Carrer del Dr. Trueta / Carrer de Badajoz.

Status: Demolition.

Surface: 11,200 sqm.

Height: 4, 2 floors.

Developer: Meridia Capital.

Architects: BCA.


*Renders



















Update 18/12/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*A160 + B97* | [email protected] District

*A160*

Location: Carrer dels Almogàvers, 160.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 13,323 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: ConrenTramway.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): ConrenTramway


*Render*











*B97*

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 97.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 17,975 sqm.

Height: 12 floors.

Developer: Conren Tramway.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Conren Tramway


*Render*











*Update 18/12/2021*



Homenot said:


>





Urban Dave said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*One Parc Central *| [email protected] District

Location: Carrer del Marroc, 18.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 20,960 sqm.

Height: 13 floors.

Developer: Savills Aguirre Newman.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Savills Aguirre Newman


*Renders*



























*Update 18/12/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Illa NZEB *| [email protected] District

Location: Carrer del Marroc / Puigcerdà / Cristóbal de Moura / Josep Pla.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 40,195 sqm.

Height: 9, 3x 8 floors.

Architects: MSA+A.


*Renders*



























































*Update 18/12/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## Josedc

is it me or is BCN building a good number of office buildings?


----------



## Urban Dave

Josedc said:


> is it me or is BCN building a good number of office buildings?


Yes they are building so many buildings. Almos 40 buildings, including several student residences in the [email protected] Zone.


----------



## GGJ16

*LCI [email protected] *| [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 124.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 9,090 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: LCI.

Architects: Circular Studio.


*New Renders*



























*Update 23/12/2021








*
_Source: Instagram @manolo_figueras_real_estate_


----------



## GGJ16

*Mercat de l'Abaceria *| Gràcia

Project Description: Demolition of the old Abaceria market (1892, rebuilt in 1965). Reconstruction of the iron structure and construction of new market facilities in addition to 3 underground floors.

Location: Carrer de la Mare de Déu dels Desamparats / Puigmartí / Torrijos / Travessera de Gràcia.

Status: Demolition.

Surface: 13,164 sqm.

Developer: Ajuntament de Barcelona.


*Renders*



























*Recent Update*









_Source: Betevé._


----------



## GGJ16

*Llull 152 *| [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Llull, 152.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 10,000 sqm offices.

Height: 5 floors.

Developer: La Llave de Oro.

WEB (english): La Llave de Oro


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Estel Building *| Eixample

Project Description: Renovation of Edifici Estel (1975), former headquarters of Telefonica in Barcelona.

Location: Avinguda de Roma, 81.

Status: On Hold.

Surface: 72,000 sqm.

Height: 14 floors.

Developer: FREO Group, Bain Capital Credit.

WEB (english) : Bain Capital Credit


*Before*

_








Source: El País_


*New Render








*


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.

Status: Under Construction.

Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.

Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.

Hotels: 30,000 sqm.

Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.

Budget: 840 milion euros.

Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.

Architects: b720.

WEB (spanish/catalan): b720 / Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*



























*Update 16/12/2021*

































_Source: Barcelona Sagrera._


----------



## Homenot

*SeaTowers* | [email protected] District

Location: Avinguda Icària / Carrer Badajoz - Àvila.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 29,024 sqm.

Height: 13, 7 floors.

Developer: Meridia Capital.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (spanish):





WICONA en el Sea Towers, un complejo de oficinas LEED Platinum, proyectado por GCA Architects







www.wicona.com









VIDRESIF, vidre laminat, vidres proteccio solar, vidres aillament acustic, vidres aillament termic, vidres de seguretat, solucions tecniques en vidre







vidresif.com


----------



## Homenot

*La Mar Bella School* (Primary School and High School).

Location: Poblenou Quartier, San Martin District, Barcelona.

Status: Refurbishement of the old building from the 50s and new sports complex annex.

Architects: SUMO arquitectes

WEB (spanish): 


https://arquitecturaviva.com/obras/escuela-la-mar-bella-en-barcelona


----------



## GGJ16

*Tetuán* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer de Tetuan / Bruc, Sabadell.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 9 floors.

Residential Units: 84.

Developer: Metrovacesa.

Architects: MSA+A.

WEB (spanish): Metrovacesa


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Via Laietana 12* | Ciutat Vella

Project Description: Facade restoration and interior renovation of Casa Felip Colldeforns (1921).

Location: Via Laietana, 12.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 2,685 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Developer: Amat Immobiliaris.

Architects: OUA Group.

WEB (english): OUA Group


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That old elevator is so cool


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel ME Barcelona* | Eixample

Location: Carrer de Casp, 1-13.

Status: Completed.

Surface: 11,532 sqm.

Height: 9 floors.

Rooms: 164 rooms. 5 stars.

Developer: Melià Hotels International.

Architects: OUA Group.

WEB (english): OUA Group


----------



## GGJ16

*Nou Hospital Evangèlic* | [email protected] District

Project Description: New centre for the Hospital Evangèlic private foundation. The building will include one of the protected facades of the old Lutxana bus garage (1929).

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila / Ciutat de Granada.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 10,234 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: Nou Hospital Evangèlic.

Architects: PMMT.

WEB (spanish): PMMT


*Render











Update 27/12/2021*



Stoapoikile said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*APROP Glòries* | Sant Martí

Project Description: Construction of social dwellings using recycled shipping containers. Second development of the APROP (Close Proximity Temporary Housing) programme.

Location: Carrer de Bolívia, 33-41.

Status: Under Construction.

Height: 8 floors.

Residential Units: 42.

Developer: IMHAB.


*Render











Update 27/12/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Vita Sancho Student Residence* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila / Joan d'Àustria.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 13,645 sqm.

Height: 13 floors.

Rooms: 350.

Developer: Vita Student.

Architects: JPAM, AVA Studio.

WEB (spanish): G3 / Rossell Giner


*Render











Update 27/12/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*P180 + UNEX Offices* | [email protected] District

*P180*

Location: Carrer de Pallars, 180.

Status: Near Completion.

Surface: 14,700 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Developer: Conren Tramway.

Architects: BAAS.

WEB (english): Conren Tramway / BAAS


*Renders



















UNEX Offices*

Location: Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Pallars.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 4,297 sqm.

Height: 5 floors.

Developer: UNEX.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (english): pgi engineering


*Render*











*Update 27/12/2021*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## Homenot

*StepUp @Glòries* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pamplona, 104.

Status: Nearly completed.

Surface: 6,383 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: CODIC.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (english): StepUp @Glòries








Pamplona - Plaat.es







plaat.es





Renders:

























Current status:


----------



## Homenot

*Prat Vermell Offices* | Sants-Montjuïc District

Location: Carrer del Foc, 56-66, Barcelona.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 158200 sqm2

Height: 14 floors.

Developer: AQ Acentor

Architects: ABAA Arquitectos.

WEB (spanish): Oficinas Prat Vermell Barcelona - ABAA__Arquitectos

Renders:


----------



## GGJ16

*Illa A-Business Center* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer de Catalunya / Avinguda del Segle XXI, Viladecans.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 26,357 sqm.

Height: 2x 3 floors.

Architects: Pich Architects.

WEB (english): Pich Architects / Barcelona Catalonia


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Fontanella 9* | Eixample

Location: Carrer de Fontanella, 9.

Status: Site Preparation.

Surface: 6,600 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Residential Units: 15.

Architect: bAR Arquitectura i Disseny.

WEB (english): bAR Arquitectura i Disseny


*Render*











*Update 28/12/2021*


----------



## GGJ16

*Residential Building* | Eixample

Location: Avinguda de Vilanova / Carrer de Roger de Flor.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 9,226 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Residential Units: 108.

Developer: Conren Tramway.

Architects: Alonso Balaguer y Arquitectos Asociados.


*Render











Update 28/12/2021








*


----------



## GGJ16

*Pau Claris 89* | Eixample

Project Description: Renovation of an old office building. Construction of 3 additional floors.

Location: Carrer de Pau Claris, 89-91.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 6,552 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: Grupo Inmobiliario Nubiola.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (spanish): Cushman & Wakefield


*Before







*
_Source: Google Street View._


*Renders*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria

Thank you all, and especially @GGJ16 for the contributions throughout the past year. I wish that 2022 be successful and prosperous year for Spain and the Spanish people and that we will continue to enjoy the progress in Barcelona's construction and urban development in this thread.


----------



## GGJ16

Much appreciated words @Viva_Bulgaria ! 😊 I also wish for a great year for construction and development in all your cities ! I would like to start this year with some rather good news, in this case the reconstruction of some lost elements in an Art Nouveau building:


*Casa Llorens* | Eixample

Project Description: Facade restoration and element reconstruction of Casa Enric Llorens (1907). Construction of an additional floor.

Location: Carrer de Còrsega, 259-261.

Status: Proposal.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: Aduna Directorship SL.

Architects: amid.cero9, Javier Trilla Arquitecto.


*Before







*
_Source: Mapio.net._


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Badajoz 133* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 133.

Status: Proposal.

Surface: 16,841 sqm.

Height: 9 floors.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (spanish): Closa


*Renders*


----------



## el palmesano

GGJ16 said:


> Much appreciated words @Viva_Bulgaria ! 😊 I also wish for a great year for construction and development in all your cities ! I would like to start this year with some rather good news, in this case the reconstruction of some lost elements in an Art Nouveau building:
> 
> 
> *Casa Llorens* | Eixample


to mee it looks strange, and I confirm that after seeing an old picture of the building... they will do it shorter... :/


----------



## Homenot

*Diagrame* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 105.

Status: Under construcción, topped out.

Surface: 14,914 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: Patrizia AG.

Architects: GCA Architects.

WEB (english / spanish): Diagrame / CBRE 

Renders:









































Update 03/01/2022:


----------



## GGJ16

el palmesano said:


> to mee it looks strange, and I confirm that after seeing an old picture of the building... they will do it shorter... :/


It is true that the towers appear to be lower in the renderings, but it also looks to me as if the picture has its perspective been modified, because you can see that all the building lines are straight. When correcting the perspective, all the elements near the ends of the photograph are stretched out. At that time it could be done with special lenses, nowadays you can just use any editing software to do so.

There is also the possibility of a lower height limit. If I am not mistaken, newer developments (including adding floors to old buildings) in the Eixample district have more strict height limits, not only regarding the street facade height but also the setbacks. This was done to stop the real estate speculation that was done during the 20th century, which vastly increased the floor space of the developments, compared to what Ildefons Cerdà had planned for the Eixample. 

Nevertheless, even if the elements weren't 100% accurate, I'm still satisfied that the developer decided to reconstruct some of the lost Art Nouveau elements of the building, since that is almost never the case when renovating old buildings as they're not obliged to do so.


----------



## Homenot

*P180 ([email protected] district).*

Location: Carrer de Pallars, 180.

Status: Nearly completed.

Surface: 14,700 sqm.

Height: 8 floors.

Developer: Conren Tramway.

Architects: BAAS.

WEB (english): Conren Tramway / BAAS 

*Renders:*
























*Update 03/01/2022*


----------



## GGJ16

*MILE [email protected] Business Campus* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 57.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 38,093 sqm.

Height: 11, 10, 8 floors.

Developer: FREO Group.

Architects: BCA Arquitectura.

WEB (english): MILE22Barcelona / FREO Group


*Renders


























Update 03/01/2022*


Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*A160 + B97* | [email protected] District

*A160*

Location: Carrer dels Almogàvers, 160.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 13,323 sqm.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: ConrenTramway.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): ConrenTramway


*Render*










*B97*

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 97.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 17,975 sqm.

Height: 12 floors.

Developer: Conren Tramway.

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (english): Conren Tramway


*Render*










*Update 03/01/2022*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Sancho 105* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila, 105.

Surface: 2,542 sqm.

Status: Topped Out.

Height: 6 floors.

Developer: Urbania New Project.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (spanish): CBRE


*Render











Update 03/01/2022*



Homenot said:


>


----------



## Homenot

*Dapire* | [email protected] District. Barcelona

Location: Carrer de Cristóbal de Moura, 113-125.
Status: Under Construction.
Height: 3 buildings: 2 x 10 floors, 1 x 7 floors.
Developer: Mitsubishi Estate London, Europa Capital.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english/spanish): GCA Arq / Cushman & Wakefield

*Renders:*































































*UPDATE 04/12/2021:*


----------



## Homenot

*Aparto Diagonal Mar Student Residence* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pallars, 422-436.
Status: Nearly completed.
Surface: 20,000 sqm.
Height: 4x 8 floors.
Rooms: 750.
Developer: Henderson Park, Hines.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
WEB (english): Hines, Pallars - aparto
UPDATE 04/12/2022:























*Toulouse Business School Barcelona Campus* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Veneçuela / Josep Pla.
Status: Nearly completed.
Surface: 8,000 sqm.
Height: 9 floors.
Developer: Toulouse Business School. 
(Spanish) Campus [email protected]: un sueño hecho realidad | TBS Education
Architects: Batlle i Roig.


----------



## tesseract

GGJ16 said:


> It is true that the towers appear to be lower in the renderings, but it also looks to me as if the picture has its perspective been modified, because you can see that all the building lines are straight. When correcting the perspective, all the elements near the ends of the photograph are stretched out. At that time it could be done with special lenses, nowadays you can just use any editing software to do so.
> 
> There is also the possibility of a lower height limit. If I am not mistaken, newer developments (including adding floors to old buildings) in the Eixample district have more strict height limits, not only regarding the street facade height but also the setbacks. This was done to stop the real estate speculation that was done during the 20th century, which vastly increased the floor space of the developments, compared to what Ildefons Cerdà had planned for the Eixample.
> 
> Nevertheless, even if the elements weren't 100% accurate, I'm still satisfied that the developer decided to reconstruct some of the lost Art Nouveau elements of the building, since that is almost never the case when renovating old buildings as they're not obliged to do so.


There are other historic photos available of Casa Enric Llorens de Grau, taken from higher up from a nearby buiding, which confirm that it is surely not the case of a perspective distortion. The proposed turrets are indeed significantly shorter and if one takes a careful look, most details, ornaments, and the proportions thereof greatly differ from the original. These new turrets actually look quite awkward in comparison. This project cannot be called restoration, more like nostalgical modification. Also, it would be interesting to know how much the contemporary addition affects the original structure and layout of the historic interiors…

btw. thanks for your valuable contributions to this thread


----------



## GGJ16

That is a fair point. A better look on the published renders also show misrepresented details of the existing elements.

I'm still trying to find out the reason why the developer would cheap out on the turrets and other elements, as I don't believe it would get much more expensive to just replicate the original ones. Being this a development oriented to luxury apartments, certainly the profit margin would still be large even when doing a full element reconstruction.

The project has been partially approved by the Barcelona City Council (usually quite opposed to luxury developments), which means that they agree on the proposed modifications as it "respects the intervention conditions established in the building catalog file". However, it still is pending some procedures. I guess that is the reason why there is no information nor website about the development for the future buyers.

So this is probably a case of "let's wait and see". I'll do future updates as soon as we get more relevant information about this development.


----------



## Bastiments

GGJ16 said:


> *Sancho 105* | [email protected] District
> 
> Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila, 105.
> 
> Surface: 2,542 sqm.
> 
> Status: Topped Out.
> 
> Height: 6 floors.
> 
> Developer: Urbania New Project.
> 
> Architects: BCA.
> 
> WEB (spanish): CBRE
> 
> 
> *Render
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update 03/01/2022*


M'agrada més el render que la realitat. Em foten, aquests enganys.


----------



## Bastiments

Bastiments said:


> M'agrada més el render que la realitat. Em foten, aquests enganys.


TRANSLATION: 
I like rendering more than reality. **** me, these scams.


----------



## GGJ16

*Ulldecona Social Housing* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer d'Ulldecona, 2-10.

Status: Topped Out.

Surface: 7,673 sqm.

Height: 3x 7 floors.

Residential Units: 72.

Developer: IMHAB.

Architects: MIAS Architects, Coll-Leclerc.

WEB (english): MIAS Architects / Coll-Leclerc


*Renders*


























*Update 07/01/2022*


suarezbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Badajoz 108* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Expansion of Badajoz 112 office development.

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 108.

Surface: 1,900 sqm.

Status: Proposal.

Height: 4 floors.

Developer: Renta Corporación.

Architects: BCA.

WEB (catalan/spanish): ARCbcn


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Urban BCN [email protected] Hotel & Offices* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Bilbao, 156.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 57,419 sqm.

Height: 14, 8, 5 floors.

Developer: Actual Capital Advisors.

Architects: QID Studio.

WEB (english/spanish): Actual Capital Advisors / QID Studio


*Renders*











































*Update 08/01/2022*



Stoapoikile said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Nou Hospital Evangèlic* | [email protected] District

Project Description: New centre for the Hospital Evangèlic private foundation. The building will include one of the protected facades of the old Lutxana bus garage (1929).

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila / Ciutat de Granada.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 10,234 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: Nou Hospital Evangèlic.

Architects: PMMT.

WEB (spanish): PMMT


*Render











Update 08/01/2022*



Stoapoikile said:


>


----------



## Homenot

*Sucre [email protected] Office Project *| [email protected] District. Sant Martin District - Barcelona.

Project Description: New Complex of offices which closely related to the old sugar factory from 1916, "Companyia d’Indústries Agrícoles S. A.” The same architecture studio made in 2011 the refurbishment of this factory into lofts.

Location: Mas de Roda Passageway, 6-14, Barcelona.

Status: Completed (April 2021)

Surface: 46500 sqm.

Height: 1x 6 floors. 2 x 3 floors.

Developer: Lompis Tour SLU

Architects: Garces De Seta Bonet Arquitectura.

WEB (catalan): Oficines Mas de Roda - Garcés - de Seta - Bonet


----------



## Homenot

*One Parc Central *| [email protected] District - Sant Martin District. Barcelona.

Location: Carrer del Marroc, 33.

Status: Under construction, nearly topped out.

Surface: 20,960 sqm.

Height: 13 floors.

Developer: Dospuntos Asset Management

Architects: Batlle i Roig.

WEB (spanish): Oficines One Parc Central a Barcelona — BIR

*Renders:*

















































*Update 10/01/2022:*


----------



## Dgc1

Hola. Algú sap què s'està realitzant a la zona de Bagaria? (on està l'antiga fàbrica al costat de les noves promocions d'Aedas) Fa poc hi he passat i estan aplanant molt de terreny, però no he vist cap cartell que doni pistes del projecte, ni he trobat res al respecte per aquí. Gràcies!


----------



## Josep87

Dgc1 was asking if somebody knew what are they doing in "Bagaria zone", in the old factory next to the Aedas promotion. He says that they are working on the site but he hasn't seen any picture of the project.


----------



## GGJ16

I would suggest to get the thread back on track. @Dgc1, keep in mind that the language of this thread is english, thanks. I remind you that the prefered thread to ask for this question is the local forum Esplugues de Llobregat | ARE Montesa (en construcció) i ARE Can Cervera-Can Clota (en projecte)

As @Josep87 mentioned, Bagaria and the area around La Montesa are undergoing residential development and demolition works, respectively. I have not posted an update on ARE Montesa project yet, since the only relevant information we currently have are some plans (that might not be interesting in the international city/metro thread), as the few 3D renderings released a few years ago are currently outdated. As soon as renderings and relevant information about new developments are made public, the local users will keep you updated in this thread, as long as the future development is worth any attention. Hopefully it will be worthy! 

Regarding some construction updates, here there is a fresh one:


*Nou Hospital Evangèlic* | [email protected] District

Project Description: New centre for the Hospital Evangèlic private foundation. The building will include one of the protected facades of the old Lutxana bus garage (1929).

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila / Ciutat de Granada.

Status: Under Construction.

Surface: 10,234 sqm.

Height: 7 floors.

Developer: Nou Hospital Evangèlic.

Architects: PMMT.

WEB (spanish): PMMT


*Render











Update 13/01/2022*



Stoapoikile said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Viuremar* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer del Manresà, 46, Badalona.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 4 floors.

Architect: Gestió i Garantia.

WEB (english): Gestió i Garantia


*Renders*








*







*


----------



## GGJ16

*Leonardo Park* | Metro Area

Location: Carrer Leonardo da Vinci, 70, L’Hospitalet de Llobregat.

Status: Property Sales.

Height: 7 floors.

Architect: Gestió i Garantia.

WEB (spanish): Leonardo Park


*Render








*


----------



## GGJ16

*Almogàvers 100* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer dels Almogàvers, 100.
Status: Proposal.
Surface: 14,131 sqm.
Height: 11 floors.
Developer: ConrenTramway.
Architects: CMV Architects.
WEB (english): CMV Architects


*Renders















































*


----------



## GGJ16

*Residential Building* | Eixample

Location: Avinguda de Vilanova / Carrer de Roger de Flor.
Status: Topped Out.
Surface: 9,226 sqm.
Height: 8 floors.
Residential Units: 108.
Developer: Conren Tramway.
Architects: Alonso Balaguer y Arquitectos Asociados.


*New Render*


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.
Status: Under Construction.
Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.
Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.
Hotels: 30,000 sqm.
Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.
Budget: 840 milion euros.
Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.
Architects: b720.
WEB (spanish/catalan): b720 / Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*


























*Update 12/01/2022*
































_Source: Barcelona Sagrera._


----------



## GGJ16

Farewell to Ricardo Bofill, one of Barcelona's greatest, who sadly passed away today. He will be surely missed, may he rest in peace. Thanks for the legacy to Barcelona and the world.

Carrer Bach, 4 - 1965

























Walden 7 - 1975

































La Fàbrica - 1975

















































Teatre Nacional de Catalunya - 1997

























Parc Logístic de la Zona Franca - 2002

























W Hotel Barcelona - 2009

























Terminal 1 Aeroport de Barcelona - 2010


----------



## GGJ16

*Avenida Barcelona Nº 47 Bloque I* | Metro Area

Location: Avinguda de Barcelona, 47, Sant Joan Despí.
Status: Under Construction.
Height: 9 floors.
Residential Units: 64.
Developer: Metropolitan House, Patrizia.
Architects: B67.
WEB (spanish): Metropolitan House / B67


*Render*









*Recent Update*








_Source: __Instagram Stories @b67_arquitectes_


----------



## Homenot

*Diagrame* | [email protected] District
Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 105.
Status: Topped out.
Surface: 14,914 sqm.
Height: 6 floors.
Developer: Patrizia AG.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english / spanish): Diagrame / CBRE

*Renders*

































Update 18/01/2022:


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 34* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 34.
Status: Topped Out.
Surface: 5,166 sqm.
Height: 6 floors.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
WEB (spanish): JLL


*Render*










*Update 18/01/2022*


Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Livensa Living Student Residence* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Avinguda del Paral·lel, 25-37.
Status: Approved.
Height: 7 floors.
Rooms: 400.
Developer: Livensa Living, Alba Spanish Propco SLU.


*Renders















*


----------



## GGJ16

*LCI [email protected] *| [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 124.
Status: Site Preparation.
Surface: 9,090 sqm.
Height: 7 floors.
Developer: LCI.
Architects: Circular Studio.


*Renders*


























*Recent Update







*
_Source: Instagram Stories @circular_studio_


----------



## Homenot

*Vita Sancho Student Residence* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila / Joan d'Àustria.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 13,645 sqm.
Height: 13 floors.
Rooms: 350.
Developer: Vita Student.
Architects: JPAM, AVA Studio.
WEB (spanish): G3 / Rossell Giner

*Render









Update:


http://instagr.am/p/CY67wmsM36u/








*


----------



## Homenot

*MILE [email protected] Business Campus* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 57.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 38,093 sqm.
Height: 11, 10, 8 floors.
Developer: FREO Group.Architects: BCA Arquitectura.
WEB (english): MILE22Barcelona / FREO Group
*Renders and update 22/01/2022:














































































*


----------



## GGJ16

*Dapire* | [email protected] District. Barcelona

Location: Carrer de Cristóbal de Moura, 113-125.
Status: Under Construction.
Height: 3 buildings: 2 x 10 floors, 1 x 7 floors.
Developer: Mitsubishi Estate London, Europa Capital.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english/spanish): GCA Arq / Cushman & Wakefield

*Renders*


















*Update 23/01/2022*


Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça Europa 34* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 34, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 15,000 sqm.
Height: 21 floors.
Developer: Colonial.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english): GCA Architects / Colonial


*Renders*


















*Update 25/01/2022*


shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Nou Hospital Evangèlic* | [email protected] District

Project Description: New centre for the Hospital Evangèlic private foundation. The building will include one of the protected facades of the old Lutxana bus garage (1929).
Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila / Ciutat de Granada.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 10,234 sqm.
Height: 7 floors.
Developer: Nou Hospital Evangèlic.
Architects: PMMT.
WEB (spanish): PMMT


*Render










Update 25/01/2022*


Stoapoikile said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*One Parc Central *| [email protected] District

Location: Carrer del Marroc, 33.
Status: Topped Out.
Surface: 20,960 sqm.
Height: 13 floors.
Developer: Dospuntos Asset Management.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
WEB (spanish): Batlle i Roig


*Render*










*Update 25/01/2022*


Stoapoikile said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Joan Miró Office Building *| Sant Martí

Project Description: Renovation of an existing office building.
Location: Carrer de Joan Miró, 21.
Status: Completed.
Surface: 8,795 sqm.
Height: 4 floors.
Developer: AEW.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english): GCA Architects


----------



## GGJ16

*WittyWood* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Construction of the first timber office building in Spain.
Location: Carrer de la Llacuna, 42.
Status: Topped Out.
Surface: 4,100 sqm.
Height: 5 floors.
Developer: CBRE.
Architects: Ballarin Pérez Grinyó Arquitectes.
WEB (spanish): CBRE


*Render










Update 29/01/2022*


Romanini said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Cristóbal de Moura 66* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Cristóbal de Moura, 66.
Status: Site Preparation.
Surface: 21,378 sqm.
Height: 13 floors.
Developer: Shaftesbury.
Architects: BCA.
WEB (spanish/english): pgi engineering / Plaat.


*Render*










*Update 29/01/2022*


JULIO ALIER said:


>


----------



## Homenot

*Factory 4.0 - Zona Franca* | Sants-Montjuïc
Project Description: New bussiness hub for 4.0 Economy.
Location: Carrer A / Número 2.
Status: Completed.
Surface: 57,815 sqm.
Height: 3x 4, 3 floors.
Developer: Consorci de la Zona Franca.
Architects: TurullSörensen.
WEB (english): TurullSörensen
*Renders*









































*Update 29/01/2022:*


----------



## GGJ16

*The Student Hotel* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Provençals / Cristóbal de Moura.
Status: Topped Out.
Surface: 20,985 sqm.
Height: 15 floors.
Rooms: 300.
Developer: The Student Hotel.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english): GCA Arq


*Render*










*Update 29/01/2022* 


JULIO ALIER said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Ca N'Alegre * | Gràcia

Location: Carrer de Ca l'Alegre de Dalt, 71.
Status: Completed.
Height: 4 floors.
Architects: Bergnes de las Casas.
WEB (english): Bergnes de las Casas


----------



## GGJ16

*Av. Gaudí 1* | Eixample

Location: Avinguda de Gaudí, 1.
Status: Site Preparation.
Surface: 1,200 sqm.
Height: 7 floors.
Residential Units: 10.
Developer: Yessflats.
Architects: bxd arquitectura.
WEB (spanish/english): Yessflats / bxd arquitectura


*Renders*


































*Update 29/01/2022*


----------



## Homenot

*Edificio Landmark* | Sants-Montjuïc
Location: Passeig de la Zona Franca, 30.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 32,657 sqm.
Height: 10 floors.
Developer: IOSA Inmuebles.
Architects: BCA.
WEB (english / spanish): Tècnics G3 / Edificio Landmark
*Render*








*Update 29/01/2022:*


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Fòrum* | Metro Area

Location: Avinguda del Camp de la Bota / Carrer de la Pau, Sant Adrià de Besòs.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 30,000 sqm.
Height: 6 floors.
Rooms: 504.
Budget: 200 million euros.
Developer: ASG.
Architects: b720.
WEB (english): Hard Rock Hotels / b720


*Renders*


































*Update 30/01/2022*


metroBCN said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Hermitage Barcelona Museum* | Ciutat Vella

Location: Plaça de la Rosa dels Vents.
Status: Cancelled.
Height: 5 floors.
Developer: Varia, Barcelona Cultura Development.
Architects: Toyo Ito.
WEB (english): Hermitage BCN


*Render*










*Update 28/01/2022*


> *The Hermitage says goodbye to Barcelona*
> 
> The project to open a branch of the Hermitage museum in Barcelona is in withdrawal. The firm opposition of the City Council to the space has ended up making its promoters give up the idea, led by the Swiss-Luxembourgish investment fund Varia, who have already communicated their decision to the political parties present in the Consistory and to different entities of the Catalan capital. The company has paralyzed all the expenses that it kept open to carry out the project. After spending more than three million euros, from now on he is committed to focusing resources on the judicial front that he has open with the municipal government controlled by Barcelona en Comú, the formation headed by Ada Colau.
> 
> The Barcelona Hermitage Museum company, controlled 80% by Varia and the remaining 20% by the Cultural Development company, throws in the towel for different reasons. Especially due to the blockade of the City Council and given the few options that they contemplate that the "commons", the main brake on the project, do not govern the Catalan capital after the next municipal elections of 2023. And also because the investment fund considers that it cannot continue to be neglected offers from other cities to host the museum: 23 Spanish provincial capitals with Madrid at the head have applied to host the investment, in addition to a dozen European cities, including Lisbon.


Source: Kiratas


----------



## Homenot

*Heptaprim office building/ Sants-Montjuic District - Barcelona.*
Transformation of a car dealership into an office building with the adittion of two new floors.
Location: Carretera de la Prat, 7.
Status: Under construccion.
Surface: 124000 sqm
Height: 4 floors.
Developer: Heptaprim
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
WEB (spanish): Oficines a Carretera del Prat a Barcelona — BIR
*Renders:*






















*Former car dealership:*








*Update 29/01/2022:




































*


----------



## GGJ16

*Ulldecona Social Housing* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer d'Ulldecona 12-14.
Status: Topped Out.
Surface: 16,677 sqm.
Height: 3x 9 floors.
Residential Units: 108.
Developer: IMHAB.
Architects: Estudio Vivas, Pau Vidal, Arquitectura Produccions.
WEB (spanish): Pau Vidal


*Renders*


















*Update 29/01/2022*


Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Ulldecona Social Housing* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer d'Ulldecona, 2-10.
Status: Topped Out.
Surface: 7,673 sqm.
Height: 3x 7 floors.
Residential Units: 72.
Developer: IMHAB.
Architects: MIAS Architects, Coll-Leclerc.
WEB (english): MIAS Architects / Coll-Leclerc


*Renders*


















*Update 29/01/2022*


Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Edificio Landmark* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Passeig de la Zona Franca, 30.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 32,657 sqm.
Height: 10 floors.
Developer: IOSA Inmuebles.
Architects: BCA.
WEB (english / spanish): Tècnics G3 / CBRE

*New Renders*


----------



## Homenot

*Dapire* | [email protected] District. Barcelona
Location: Carrer de Cristóbal de Moura, 113-125.
Status: Under Construction.
Height: 3 buildings: 2 x 10 floors, 1 x 7 floors.
Developer: Mitsubishi Estate London, Europa Capital.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english/spanish): GCA Arq / Cushman & Wakefield

*Renders*



















*Update 04/02/2022:*


----------



## Homenot

*MILE [email protected] Business Campus* | [email protected] District - Sant Martín District BARCELONA

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 57.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 38,093 sqm.
Height: 11, 10, 8 floors.
Developer: FREO Group.Architects: BCA Arquitectura.
WEB (english): MILE22Barcelona / FREO Group*

Renders and update 04/02/2022

















































































*


----------



## Homenot

*[email protected]* *125* | [email protected] District
Location: Carrer de la Selva de Mar, 125.
Status: Nearly completed.
Surface: 30,710 sqm.
Height: 14, 9, 7 and 4 floors.
Developer: Acciona Inmobiliaria, Tristan Capital Partners.
WEB (english / spanish): Tristan Capital Partners / JLL
*Renders*
































*Update 04/02/2022:*


----------



## Homenot

*Smart* | [email protected] District
Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 313.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 43,430 sqm.
Height: 13, 10 floors.
Developer: Meridia Capital.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english): Meridia Capital / Tag a+m
*Renders*


----------



## Homenot

*P180 + UNEX Offices* | [email protected] District

*P180*
Location: Carrer de Pallars, 180.
Status: Nearly completed.
Surface: 14,700 sqm.
Height: 8 floors and one annexed pavilion of 2 floors.
Developer: Conren Tramway.
Architects: BAAS.
WEB (english): Conren Tramway / BAAS
*Update 04/02/2022:













































UNEX Offices*
Location: Carrer de la Ciutat de Granada / Pallars.
Status: Nearly completed.
Surface: 4,297 sqm.
Height: 5 floors.
Developer: UNEX.
Architects: BCA.
WEB (english): Unex Group estrenará sede corporativa sostenible en 2022
*Renders*
















*Update 04/02/2022:*


----------



## Homenot

*Diagrame* | [email protected] District
Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 105.
Status: Topped out.
Surface: 14,914 sqm.
Height: 6 floors.
Developer: Patrizia AG.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english / spanish): Diagrame / CBRE
*Renders:*









































*Update 04/02/2022:*


----------



## GGJ16

*One Parc Central *| [email protected] District

Location: Carrer del Marroc, 33.
Status: Topped Out.
Surface: 20,960 sqm.
Height: 13 floors.
Developer: Dospuntos Asset Management.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
WEB (spanish): Batlle i Roig


*Render*










*Update 05/02/2022*


Lââm said:


>


----------



## Josedc

is all of this social housing being financed by BCN's city hall or is it joint investment with the private sector?


----------



## GGJ16

Josedc said:


> is all of this social housing being financed by BCN's city hall or is it joint investment with the private sector?


Most of the social housing in Barcelona and its metro area are financed either by the City Council through IMHAB or the AMB(Metropolitan Area of Barcelona) through IMPSOL. There are also agreements between the City Council and different housing co-op in order to build co-op and social housing in sites offered by the City Council. There is also one development in Poblenou where there has been a joint investment with Mediapro. In the developments posted earlier in this page, the buildings have been financed by the City Council through the Barcelona Municipal Institute of Housing and Rehabilitation (IMHAB).


----------



## Josedc

it just seems like there is a lot of projects of public housing going up. It's nice to see


----------



## GGJ16

Josedc said:


> it just seems like there is a lot of projects of public housing going up. It's nice to see


To be honest, it was about time that they have started investing in these developments, as the affordable housing crysis in Barcelona and the lack of social housing available has been an ongoing issue in the city for many years now. I really hope this is just the beggining of further investment to satisfy the demand. It is a nice start, though.


----------



## GGJ16

*Red House* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Transformation of a former factory into a housing-studio.
Status: Completed.
Height: 2 floors.
Architects: Aramé Studio.
WEB (english): Aramé Studio / Afasia Archzine


----------



## GGJ16

*Praga 22* | Horta-Guinardó

Location: Carrer de Praga, 22.
Status: Completed.
Surface: 1,000 sqm.
Height: 4 floors.
Residential Units: 6.
Developer: Monapart.
Architects: Arquitectura-G.
WEB (english): Arquitectura-G


----------



## GGJ16

*Cristóbal de Moura 66* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Cristóbal de Moura, 66.
Status: Site Preparation.
Surface: 21,378 sqm.
Height: 13 floors.
Developer: Shaftesbury.
Architects: BCA.
WEB (spanish/english): pgi engineering / Plaat.


*Render*










*Update 09/02/2022*


JULIO ALIER said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*The Student Hotel* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Provençals / Cristóbal de Moura.
Status: Topped Out.
Surface: 20,985 sqm.
Height: 15 floors.
Rooms: 300.
Developer: The Student Hotel.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english): GCA Arq


*Render*










*Update 09/02/2022*


JULIO ALIER said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Two Parc Central* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Marroc / Bilbao.
Status: Proposal.
Surface: 23,000 sqm.
Height: 10 floors.
Developer: Dospuntos Asset Management, Värde.


*New Render*


----------



## SEIM

Where are the 10 floors?


----------



## SEIM

This is the previous proposal?


----------



## GGJ16

SEIM said:


> This is the previous proposal?


Yes, this was the previous proposal.
If the rooftop floor has a concrete structure ceiling (like pressumably the rest of the building), it certainly is a 10 floor high building. Otherwise, it will be a 9 floor high building. I guess we'll have more details about that soon enough


----------



## GGJ16

*D471* | Eixample

Project Description: Refurbishment of the former department store El Corte Inglés Francesc Macià. Transformation from retail to office spaces.
Location: Avinguda Diagonal, 471.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 34,644 sqm.
Height: 5 floors.
Developer: AM Gestió SL.
Architects: BCA.


*Render










Update 10/02/2022*


SEIM said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

NEWS



> *This will be the new green axes and squares of the Eixample*
> 
> Large spaces dedicated to the neighbourhood, with seating areas, children's games and urban furniture, where green will be the protagonist: this will be the new green axes and squares of the Eixample that will begin to be built from June 2022.
> 
> The streets of Consell de Cent, Rocafort, Comte Borrell and Girona will completely change their appearance: the vehicles will disappear to give way to places full of life. In addition, at the confluence of Consell de Cent street with Rocafort, Comte Borrell, Enric Granados and Girona streets, four large new squares will emerge -about two thousand square meters each- full of trees and new citizen spaces. The final projects are based on the winners of the ideas competitions held in 2020 and follow the green axis model that was drafted in 2021.


Ajuntament de Barcelona (spanish)

Green Axes

*Consell de Cent

































Girona









Rocafort









Comte Borrell







*

New squares

*Consell de Cent/Rocafort*

















*Consell de Cent/Comte Borrell

















Consell de Cent/Enric Granados









Consell de Cent/Girona







*


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Fòrum* | Metro Area

Location: Avinguda del Camp de la Bota / Carrer de la Pau, Sant Adrià de Besòs.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 30,000 sqm.
Height: 6 floors.
Rooms: 504.
Budget: 200 million euros.
Developer: ASG.
Architects: b720.
WEB (english): b720


*Renders*


































*Update 13/02/2022*


metroBCN said:


>


----------



## Josedc

GGJ16 said:


> NEWS
> Ajuntament de Barcelona (spanish)
> 
> Green Axes
> 
> *Consell de Cent
> View attachment 2772814
> 
> View attachment 2772815
> 
> View attachment 2772816
> 
> View attachment 2772818
> 
> 
> Girona
> View attachment 2772824
> 
> 
> Rocafort
> View attachment 2772826
> 
> 
> Comte Borrell
> View attachment 2772830
> *
> 
> New squares
> 
> *Consell de Cent/Rocafort*
> View attachment 2772844
> 
> View attachment 2772845
> 
> 
> *Consell de Cent/Comte Borrell
> View attachment 2772850
> 
> View attachment 2772852
> 
> 
> Consell de Cent/Enric Granados
> View attachment 2772858
> 
> 
> Consell de Cent/Girona
> View attachment 2772860
> *


this is amazing


----------



## GGJ16

*Smart* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 313.
Status: Topped Out.
Surface: 43,430 sqm.
Height: 13, 10 floors.
Developer: Meridia Capital.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english): Meridia Capital / Tag a+m


*Renders*


















*Update 14/02/2022







*
_Source: Instagram @belart_at_


----------



## GGJ16

*VITA Student Residence* | Les Corts

Location: Avinguda d'Esplugues, 110.
Status: Topped Out.
Height: 5 floors.
Rooms: 274.
Developer: VITA.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
WEB (spanish): Instagram @batlleiroig


*Renders















*


















*Update 15/02/2022







*
















_Source: Instagram @batlleiroig_


----------



## Homenot

*A160 + B97* | [email protected] District
*A160*
Location: Carrer dels Almogàvers, 160.
Status: Topped Out.
Surface: 13,323 sqm.
Height: 6 floors.
Developer: ConrenTramway.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
WEB (english): ConrenTramway
*Render*








*Update 15/02/2022*
















*B97*
Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 97.
Status: Topped out.
Surface: 17,975 sqm.
Height: 12 floors.
Developer: Conren Tramway.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
WEB (english): Conren Tramway
*Render*








*Update 15/02/2022







*


----------



## Homenot

*Tànger 34* | [email protected] District
Location: Carrer de Tànger, 34.
Status: Topped Out.
Surface: 5,166 sqm.
Height: 6 floors.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
WEB (spanish): JLL
*Render*








*Upadate 15/02/2022*


----------



## Homenot

*Vita Sancho Student Residence* | [email protected] District
Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila / Joan d'Àustria.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 13,645 sqm.
Height: 13 floors.
Rooms: 350.
Developer: Vita Student.
Architects: JPAM, AVA Studio.
WEB (spanish): G3 / Rossell Giner
*Render










Update:*


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.
Status: Under Construction.
Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.
Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.
Hotels: 30,000 sqm.
Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.
Budget: 840 milion euros.
Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.
Architects: b720.
WEB (spanish/catalan): b720 / Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*


























*Update 02/02/2022* 
































_Source: Barcelona Sagrera._


----------



## GGJ16

*Nou Hospital Evangèlic* | [email protected] District

Project Description: New centre for the Hospital Evangèlic private foundation. The building will include one of the protected facades of the old Lutxana bus garage (1929).
Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila / Ciutat de Granada.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 10,234 sqm.
Height: 7 floors.
Developer: Nou Hospital Evangèlic.
Architects: PMMT.
WEB (spanish): PMMT


*Render










Update 17/02/2022*


Stoapoikile said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*APROP Glòries* | Sant Martí

Project Description: Construction of social dwellings using recycled shipping containers. Second development of the APROP (Close Proximity Temporary Housing) programme.
Location: Carrer de Bolívia, 33-41.
Status: Under Construction.
Height: 8 floors.
Residential Units: 42.
Developer: IMHAB.


*Render










Update 18/02/2022*


Romanini said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*LaMercedes* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: Redevelopment of the former Mercedes-Benz factory (1957) into a mixed use eco-district.
Location: Carrer de la Ciutat d'Asuncion / Passeig de l'Havana / Carrer de Sant Adrià.
Status: Proposal.
Surface: 200,000 sqm.
Residential Units: 1,450.
Developer: Conren Tramway.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
WEB (english): Conren Tramway


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

News



> *Work gets under way to link the tram systems in Av. Diagonal*
> 
> The first stage of the work will extend the tram by 1.8 kilometres, from Glòries to Verdaguer, adding three new stops to the network. The project also entails a revamp to the avenue to cut pollution and add green areas, expand the cycling network and generate more space for pedestrians. This is the first step in the process to link the Trambesòs and Trambaix systems, providing more public transport options and improving mobility between nine municipalities in the metropolitan area.



Ajuntament de Barcelona (english)

























_Source: ElNacional.cat._


----------



## GGJ16

*Archie* | Eixample

Location: Avinguda de Vilanova, 5-9.
Status: Topped Out.
Surface: 10,500 sqm.
Height: 8 floors.
Residential Units: 108.
Developer: Conren Tramway.
Architects: Alonso Balaguer y Arquitectos Asociados.
WEB (english): Conren Tramway


*New Renders







*


----------



## Josep87

I think that Conren Tramway is with a lot of distance the best real state company. His projects are almost all really great. I hope other companies like Nuñez i Navarro and specially La llave de oro, learn from them. They are not only winning money, but also creating projects that result in an improving of the city.


----------



## GGJ16

*Nou Hospital Evangèlic* | [email protected] District

Project Description: New centre for the Hospital Evangèlic private foundation. The building will include one of the protected facades of the old Lutxana bus garage (1929).
Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila / Ciutat de Granada.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 10,234 sqm.
Height: 7 floors.
Developer: Nou Hospital Evangèlic.
Architects: PMMT.
WEB (spanish): PMMT


*Render










Update 09/03/2022*


Stoapoikile said:


>


----------



## Homenot

*Ávila 50* | [email protected] District
Location: Carrer d'Àvila, 50 - Carrer de Badajoz, 49.
Status: Underground floors undercontruction.
Surface: 11,000 sqm.
Height: 5, 4 floors.
Developer: AEW.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english / spanish): GCA Architects / Albion
*Renders*
























*Update 10/03/2022:







*


----------



## GGJ16

*Marina del Prat Vermell Housing* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer dels Motors / Pontils.
Status: Proposal.
Surface: 46,931 sqm.
Height: 2x 13, 11, 9 floors.
Residential Units: 272.
Developer: Culmia.
Architects: Estudio Lamela.
WEB (english): Estudio Lamela


*New Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Avenida Barcelona Nº 47 Bloque I* | Metro Area

Location: Avinguda de Barcelona, 47, Sant Joan Despí.
Status: Under Construction.
Height: 9 floors.
Residential Units: 64.
Developer: Metropolitan House, Patrizia.
Architects: B67.
WEB (spanish): Metropolitan House / B67


*Render*










*Update 10/03/2022*








_Source: Instagram @b67_arquitectes_


----------



## Homenot

*LCI [email protected] *| [email protected] District
Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 124.
Status: U/C underground floors.
Surface: 9,090 sqm.
Height: 7 floors.
Developer: LCI.
Architects: Circular Studio.
*Renders*
















*Recent Update:








Projecte Escuela Superior de Diseño LCI de Barcelona realitzat per Constructora del Cardoner


Un altre projecte realitzat per Constructora del Cardoner per a Escuela Superior de Diseño LCI de Barcelona . Sol·licita pressupost / memòria per al teu projecte de construcció.




www.constructoracardoner.com

























*


----------



## Homenot

*Archie* | Eixample
Location: Avinguda de Vilanova, 5-9.
Status: Topped Out.
Surface: 10,500 sqm.
Height: 8 floors.
Residential Units: 108.
Developer: Conren Tramway.
Architects: Alonso Balaguer y Arquitectos Asociados.
WEB (english): Conren Tramway
*New Renders *The residential building is attached to a subway station.
















*Recent update:*








Projecte Edificio Arc del Triomf realitzat per Constructora del Cardoner


Un altre projecte realitzat per Constructora del Cardoner per a Edificio Arc del Triomf . Sol·licita pressupost / memòria per al teu projecte de construcció.




www.constructoracardoner.com


----------



## Homenot

*Smart* | [email protected] District
Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 313.
Status: Topped Out.
Surface: 43,430 sqm.
Height: 13, 10 floors.
Developer: Meridia Capital.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english): Meridia Capital / Tag a+m
*Renders*








*Update 12/03/2022*
_Source: Instagram @belart_at_


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça Europa 34* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 34, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 15,000 sqm.
Height: 21 floors.
Developer: Colonial.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english): GCA Architects / Colonial


*Renders*


















*Update 17/03/2022*


tecbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.
Status: Under Construction.
Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.
Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.
Hotels: 30,000 sqm.
Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.
Budget: 840 milion euros.
Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.
Architects: b720.
WEB (spanish/catalan): b720 / Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*


























*Update 08/03/2022*
























_Source: Barcelona Sagrera_


----------



## GGJ16

*D471* | Eixample

Project Description: Refurbishment of the former department store El Corte Inglés Francesc Macià. Transformation from retail to office spaces.
Location: Avinguda Diagonal, 471.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 34,644 sqm.
Height: 5 floors.
Developer: AM Gestió SL.
Architects: BCA.


*Render










Update 19/03/2022*


SEIM said:


>


----------



## Edu85

^^ El pedazo de rótulo 'Diagonal 471' es solo para el render?


----------



## SEIM

I hope so!!!


----------



## GGJ16

*dmoura* | [email protected] District. Barcelona

Location: Carrer de Cristóbal de Moura, 113-125.
Status: Under Construction.
Height: 3 buildings: 2 x 10 floors, 1 x 7 floors.
Developer: Mitsubishi Estate London, Europa Capital.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english): GCA Arq / dmoura1

*Render*










*Update 20/03/2022*


Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*MILE [email protected] Business Campus* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 57.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 38,093 sqm.
Height: 11, 10, 8 floors.
Developer: FREO Group.
Architects: BCA Arquitectura.
WEB (english): MILE22Barcelona / FREO Group

*Renders



























Update 20/03/2022*


Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Tànger 34* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Tànger, 34.
Status: Near Completion.
Surface: 5,166 sqm.
Height: 6 floors.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
WEB (spanish): JLL


*Render*










*Update 20/03/2022*


Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Fontanella 9* | Eixample

Location: Carrer de Fontanella, 9.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 6,600 sqm.
Height: 6 floors.
Residential Units: 15.
Architect: bAR Arquitectura i Disseny.
WEB (english): bAR Arquitectura i Disseny


*Render*










*Update 21/03/2021*


----------



## GGJ16

*Antares* | Fòrum

Location: Rambla Prim / Avinguda Eduard Maristany.
Status: Completed.
Height: 100m. 30 floors.
Residential Units: 89.
Developer: Shaftesbury.
Architect: Studio Odile Decq.
WEB (english): Odile Decq / Antares Barcelona / Dezeen


----------



## MLL1849

It looks great


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.
Status: Under Construction.
Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.
Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.
Hotels: 30,000 sqm.
Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.
Budget: 840 milion euros.
Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.
Architects: b720.
WEB (spanish/catalan): b720 / Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*


























*Update 05/04/2022*








































_Source: Barcelona Sagrera._


----------



## Homenot

*P180 | *[email protected] District
Location: Carrer de Pallars, 180.
Status: Completed.
Surface: 14,700 sqm.
Height: 8 floors.
Developer: Conren Tramway.
Architects: BAAS.
WEB (english/spanish): Conren Tramway / BAAS / Capolra 
Render:








Update:
*Offices for new development - P180 | CONREN TRAMWAY*


----------



## Homenot

*Entegra* | [email protected] District
Location: Carrer de Tànger, 73.
Status: Nearly completed.
Surface: 4,736 sqm.
Height: 9 floors.
Developer: Patrizia AG, Urban Input.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
Web: Entegra Building Barcelona | Sustainable offices for rent
Update:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cb_7un1M0S3/


----------



## didacbras

GGJ16 said:


> *Antares* | Fòrum
> 
> Location: Rambla Prim / Avinguda Eduard Maristany.
> Status: Completed.
> Height: 100m. 30 floors.
> Residential Units: 89.
> Developer: Shaftesbury.
> Architect: Studio Odile Decq.
> WEB (english): Odile Decq / Antares Barcelona / Dezeen


WE NEED MORE TOWERS LIKE THIS IN BCN!


----------



## Bestoftheworld

Or not.


----------



## MLL1849

How long have they been building the Sagrera station? I feel this has been in construction for almost a decade or am I mistaken it with another project in Barcelona?


----------



## Homenot

*A160 + B97* | [email protected] District
*A160*
Location: Carrer dels Almogàvers, 160.
Status: Topped Out.
Surface: 13,323 sqm.
Height: 6 floors.
Developer: ConrenTramway.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
WEB (english): ConrenTramway
*Render*










*Update 11/04/2022*






























*B97*
Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 97.
Status: Topped out.
Surface: 17,975 sqm.
Height: 12 floors.
Developer: Conren Tramway.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
WEB (english): Conren Tramway
*Render*








*Update 11/04/2022:*


----------



## Homenot

*Tànger 34* | [email protected] District
Location: Carrer de Tànger, 34.
Status: Nearly completed.
Surface: 5,166 sqm.
Height: 6 floors.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
WEB (spanish): JLL / Tanger 34 - Edificio coorporativo en el alquiler en el distrito [email protected] Brilten
*Update 11/04/2022:*


----------



## Homenot

*MILE [email protected] Business Campus* | [email protected] District - Sant Martín District BARCELONA

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 57.
Status: Topped out.
Surface: 38,093 sqm.
Height: 11, 10, 8 floors.
Developer: FREO Group.Architects: BCA Arquitectura.
WEB (english): MILE22Barcelona / FREO Group
*Renders:*


----------



## Josep87

MLL1849 said:


> How long have they been building the Sagrera station? I feel this has been in construction for almost a decade or am I mistaken it with another project in Barcelona?


Much more! I couldn't say exactly, but I remember that when I started university 16 years ago, they were already working there.


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça Europa 34* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 34, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 15,000 sqm.
Height: 21 floors.
Developer: Colonial.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english): GCA Architects / Colonial


*Renders*


















*Update 12/04/2022*


shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Tram extension* | Eixample

Project Description: 1st phase of connection between Trambaix and Trambesòs tramway systems.
Location: Avinguda Diagonal (between Carrer Independència and Carrer Girona).
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 8,400 sqm pedestrian spaces; 2,500 sqm bike lanes; 5,000 sqm green areas.
Length: 1,8 km.
New Stations: Monumental (L2) , Sicília, Verdaguer (L4, L5).
WEB (english): Ajuntament de Barcelona

*Renders*


















*Update 14/04/2022*


daimiel said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Loom Ferretería *| [email protected] District

Project Description: Transformation of the former hardware store Balius into coworking spaces.
Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 128.
Status: Under construction.
Surface: 1,763 sqm.
Height: 6 floors.
Developer: Loom, Merlin Properties.
WEB (spanish): Loom


*Render*










*Before







*
_Source: Google Maps Street View._


*Update 14/04/2022







*
_Source: Instagram @flulle_flexiblesallimite_


----------



## GGJ16

*Binar* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pamplona, 101.
Status: Site Preparation.
Surface: 4,400 sqm.
Height: 7 floors.
Developer: CODIC.
Architects: BCA.
WEB (spanish): Albion


*Render










Update 16/04/2022*


----------



## Josep87

GGJ16 said:


> *Loom Ferretería *| [email protected] District
> 
> Project Description: Transformation of the former hardware store Balius into coworking spaces.
> Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 128.
> Status: Under construction.
> Surface: 1,763 sqm.
> Height: 6 floors.
> Developer: Loom, Merlin Properties.
> WEB (spanish): Loom
> 
> 
> *Render*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> _Source: Google Maps Street View._
> 
> 
> *Update 14/04/2022
> View attachment 3064116
> *
> _Source: Instagram @flulle_flexiblesallimite_


for me this refurishment is an example of how much you can do with little money but with great taste.


----------



## Homenot

*Alaba 111* | [email protected] District
Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 111.
Status: Nearly completed.
Surface: 17,294 sqm.
Height: 7 floors.
Developer: La Llave de Oro.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
WEB (spanish): Savills-Aguirre Newman
*Renders*
















*Update 19/04/2022:*


----------



## Homenot

*Dmoura* | [email protected] District. Barcelona
Location: Carrer de Cristóbal de Moura, 113-125.
Status: Under Construction.
Height: 3 buildings: 2 x 10 floors, 1 x 7 floors.
Developer: Mitsubishi Estate London, Europa Capital.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english): GCA Arq / dmoura1
*Render*








*Update 19/04/2022:





















*


----------



## Homenot

*Urban BCN [email protected] Hotel & Offices* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Bilbao, 156.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 32,600 sqm.
Height: 14, 8, 5 floors.
Developer: Actual Capital Advisors.
Architects: QID Studio.
WEB (english/spanish): Actual Capital Advisors / QID Studio
*Renders:
















Update 19/04/2022:*


----------



## Homenot

*One Parc Central *| [email protected] District
Location: Carrer del Marroc, 33.
Status: Topped Out.
Surface: 20,960 sqm.
Height: 13 floors.
Developer: Dospuntos Asset Management.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
WEB (spanish): Batlle i Roig / One Parc Central
*Renders








Render 19/04/2022:*


----------



## GGJ16

*UPC Diagonal-Besòs Campus Building D *| Fòrum

Location: Carrer d'Eduard Maristany, 1D, Sant Adrià de Besòs.
Status: Winner Proposal.
Surface: 10,670 sqm.
Height: 7 floors.
Developer: UPC (Universitat Politècnica De Catalunya).
Architects: COMA Arquitectura, Cantallops Vicente Arquitectes.

*Renders*


----------



## Homenot

*Diagrame* | [email protected] District
Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 105.
Status: Completed.
Surface: 14,914 sqm.
Height: 6 floors.
Developer: Patrizia AG.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english / spanish): Diagrame / CBRE 
*Update 18/04/2022:*


----------



## Homenot

*Vita Sancho Student Residence* | [email protected] District
Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila / Joan d'Àustria.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 13,645 sqm.
Height: 13 floors.
Rooms: 350.
Developer: Vita Student.
Architects: JPAM, AVA Studio.
WEB (spanish): G3 / Rossell Giner*Render









Update 18/04/2022:*


----------



## GGJ16

*Nou Hospital Evangèlic* | [email protected] District

Project Description: New centre for the Hospital Evangèlic private foundation. The building will include one of the protected facades of the old Lutxana bus garage (1929).
Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila / Ciutat de Granada.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 10,234 sqm.
Height: 7 floors.
Developer: Nou Hospital Evangèlic.
Architects: PMMT.
WEB (spanish): PMMT


*Render










Update 20/04/2022*


Stoapoikile said:


>


----------



## Homenot

*Pere IV 86* | [email protected] District
Project Description: Renovation of a former industrial building from 1873.
Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 86.
Status: In progress.
Surface: 3,599 sqm.
Height: 4 floors.
Developer: @22HQ.
WEB:








Rehabilitación de un edificio industrial | Elastiko Architects


Elastiko se encargó del diseño de los espacios interiores en el marco de la rehabilitación de un edificio industrial de alto valor patrimonial en Barcelona.




elastikoarchitects.com












Pere IV 86 — @22HQ - Inspiring Barcelona Offices for Rent & Sale


Unique factory office for rent of 3,680m2 in Barcelona's @22 innovation district. Set over 4 floors including over 650m2 of outdoor space and an amazing roof terrace to work, play and socialise.




www.22hq.es




*Current State:










Renders:*


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça Europa 34* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 34, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 15,000 sqm.
Height: 21 floors.
Developer: Colonial.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english): GCA Architects / Colonial


*Renders*


















*Update 11/05/2022*


AlexinhoBcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Savills Pujades/Badajoz * | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pujades / Badajoz.
Status: Proposal.
Surface: 5,441 sqm.
Height: 6 floors.
Developer: Savills.
WEB (spanish): Savills


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*APROP Glòries* | Sant Martí

Project Description: Construction of social dwellings using recycled shipping containers. Second development of the APROP (Close Proximity Temporary Housing) programme.
Location: Carrer de Bolívia, 33-41.
Status: Topped Out.
Height: 8 floors.
Residential Units: 42.
Developer: IMHAB.


*Render










Update 10/05/2022*


Skavejo said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Hotel Fòrum* | Metro Area

Location: Avinguda del Camp de la Bota / Carrer de la Pau, Sant Adrià de Besòs.
Status: Topped Out.
Surface: 30,000 sqm.
Height: 6 floors.
Rooms: 504.
Budget: 200 million euros.
Developer: ASG.
Architects: b720.
WEB (english): b720


*Renders*


























*Update 10/05/2022*


gpico said:


>


----------



## Homenot

*MILE [email protected] Business Campus* | [email protected] District - Sant Martín District BARCELONA

Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 57.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 38,093 sqm.
Height: 11, 10, 8 floors.
Developer: FREO Group.Architects: BCA Arquitectura.
WEB (english): MILE22Barcelona / FREO Group*

Renders:

























*
*Update 10/05/2022:








































*


----------



## Homenot

*A160 + B97* | [email protected] District
*A160*
Location: Carrer dels Almogàvers, 160.
Status: Topped Out.
Surface: 13,323 sqm.
Height: 6 floors.
Developer: ConrenTramway.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
WEB (english): ConrenTramway
*Render*








*Update 10/05/2022:*















*B97*
Location: Carrer de Badajoz, 97.
Status: Topped out.
Surface: 17,975 sqm.
Height: 12 floors.
Developer: Conren Tramway.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
WEB (english): Conren Tramway
*Render*









*Update 10/05/2022:*


----------



## Homenot

*Alaba 111* | [email protected] District
Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 111.
Status: Nearly completed.
Surface: 17,294 sqm.
Height: 7 floors.
Developer: La Llave de Oro.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
WEB (spanish): Savills-Aguirre Newman
*Renders*





















*Update 10/05/2022:*


----------



## Homenot

*Smart* | [email protected] District
Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 313.
Status: Topped Out.
Surface: 43,430 sqm.
Height: 13, 10 floors.
Developer: Meridia Capital.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english): Meridia Capital / Tag a+m
*Renders:*
























*Update 10/05/2022:*


----------



## Homenot

*La Favorita *| [email protected] District
*Rehabilitation and extension of the industrial building 'La Favorita' from 1920's.*
Location: Llull 143 st- Roc Boronat 47-53 st,
Status: Proposal
Surface: 2816 m2 (30311 sqf2).
Height: 5 floors (12.95 m --- 42ft 6 inch).
Architects: Flores & Prats Arq.
WEB (Catalan): PIU *





PIU | Portal de Información Urbanística | Ajuntament de Barcelona


El Portal de Información Urbanística es una herramienta para consultar la información urbanística de Barcelona. Reúne los antiguos Buscador de Planeamiento, Calificaciones y Convenios, el Buscador del Patrimonio Arquitectónico y el plano urbanístico del Punto de Información Cartográfica.



ajuntament.barcelona.cat




Renders:







*






























*Current state:*


----------



## GGJ16

News



> *A vertical forest with suspended trees, at the entrance of the CaixaForum*
> 
> The CaixaForum will have a vertical forest with suspended trees near the entrance. Specifically, it will be installed on the side wall of what was the Palace of Metallurgy of the 1929 exhibition and which was exposed when La Pèrgola restaurant was demolished in 2014. It is a pioneering installation, which will open in December, coinciding with the museum's 20th anniversary. It will be more than 500 square meters of vegetation with 22,000 plants, which aims to bring the plant world closer to the public from a new perspective.


Betevé (catalan)

*Renders
















Before







*
_Source: Betevé._


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.
Status: Under Construction.
Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.
Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.
Hotels: 30,000 sqm.
Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.
Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.
Architects: b720.
WEB (spanish/catalan): b720 / Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*


























*Update 05/05/2022*
































_Source: Barcelona Sagrera._


----------



## GGJ16

*Tram extension* | Eixample

Project Description: 1st phase of connection between Trambaix and Trambesòs tramway systems.
Location: Avinguda Diagonal (between Carrer Independència and Carrer Girona).
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 8,400 sqm pedestrian spaces; 2,500 sqm bike lanes; 5,000 sqm green areas.
Length: 1,8 km.
New Stations: Monumental (L2) , Sicília, Verdaguer (L4, L5).
WEB (english): Ajuntament de Barcelona


*Renders*


















*Update 17/05/2022*
























_Source: Twitter @metalpotato__


----------



## GGJ16

*Pere IV 62 | *[email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 62-68.
Status: Site preparation.
Surface: 5,575 sqm.
Height: 7 floors.
Architects: elastiko, TAG a+m.
WEB (english): elastiko


*Renders*


























*Recent Update:







*
_Source: elastiko._


----------



## GGJ16

*Can Ribes Social Housing Plot B2* | Metro Area

Location: Passatge Tretze Roses, s/n, Gavà.
Status: Topped Out.
Height: 2x 5 floors.
Residential Units: 136.
Developer: IMPSOL.
Architects: HARQUITECTES.
WEB (catalan): IMPSOL (sale) / IMPSOL (rent)


*Render*










*Recent Update







*
_Source: IMPSOL._


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça Europa 34* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 34, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 15,000 sqm.
Height: 21 floors.
Developer: Colonial.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english): GCA Architects / Colonial


*Renders*


















*Update 10/06/2022*


AlexinhoBcn said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*One + Two Parc Central* | [email protected] District

*One Parc Central*
Location: Carrer del Marroc, 33.
Status: Topped Out.
Surface: 20,960 sqm.
Height: 13 floors.
Developer: Dospuntos Asset Management.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
WEB (spanish): Batlle i Roig / One Parc Central

*Render










Two Parc Central*
Location: Carrer de Marroc / Bilbao.
Status: Site Preparation.
Surface: 23,000 sqm.
Height: 10 floors.
Developer: Dospuntos Asset Management, Värde.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.

*Renders







*










*Update 09/06/2022*


Ailuja said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Urban BCN [email protected] Hotel & Offices* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Bilbao, 156.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 32,600 sqm.
Height: 14, 8, 5 floors.
Developer: Actual Capital Advisors.
Architects: QID Studio.
WEB (english/spanish): Actual Capital Advisors / QID Studio

*Renders


































Update 09/06/2022*


Ailuja said:


>


----------



## Bitxofo

MLL1849 said:


> How long have they been building the Sagrera station? I feel this has been in construction for almost a decade or am I mistaken it with another project in Barcelona?


@MLL1849 
Since 2002, it was expected for 2012, now they say for 2026...
-_-


----------



## GGJ16

*Savills Pujades/Badajoz *| [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Pujades / Badajoz.
Status: Site Preparation.
Surface: 5,441 sqm.
Height: 6 floors.
Developer: Savills.
WEB (spanish): Savills


*Renders*


























*Update 13/06/2022*


Glogauer said:


>


----------



## Homenot

*Vita Sancho Student Residence* | [email protected] District
Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila / Joan d'Àustria.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 13,645 sqm.
Height: 13 floors.
Rooms: 350.
Developer: Vita Student.
Architects: JPAM, AVA Studio.
WEB (spanish): https://www.jpam.eu/work/[email protected]

*Render:






















Update:

















































*


----------



## Homenot

*Can Ricart Lofts* | [email protected] District
Refurbishment of four warehouses of the former textile factory Can Ricart from 1856 into 25 lofts.⁣
Location: Carrer de Perú 110.
Status: Site preparation.
Lofts: 25 units.
Developer: Bonavista Developments
WEB (spanish): Can Ricart Lofts - Bonavistadev
*Renders:*















*Warehouse A:*





























*Warehouse B:*















*Warehouse C:*















*Warehouse D;*


----------



## Homenot

*Pamplona 110 [email protected]* | [email protected] District
Location: Carrer de Pamplona, 110.
Status: Proposal.
Surface: 1156 sqm.
Height: 5 floors.
Developer: Brilten Inmobiliaria.
Architects: PMMT.
WEB (spanish): PMMT
*Renders:*























The other project, with whom make a compositional set.

*Porta [email protected]* | [email protected] District
Location: Carrer de Pamplona, 106.
Status: Proposal.
Surface: 2,280 sqm.
Height: 5 floors.
Developer: Goldinver Inmobiliaria.
Architects: PMMT.
WEB (spanish): PMMT
*Renders:





















*


----------



## GGJ16

*EUROPA-CENTER HIT* | Metro Area

Location: Avinguda de la Via Augusta / Avinguda d'Europa, Sant Cugat del Vallès.
Status: Proposal.
Surface: 39,000 sqm.
Height: 11, 9, 6 floors.
Developer: EUROPA-CENTER.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
WEB (english): Batlle i Roig

*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Cristóbal de Moura 66* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Cristóbal de Moura, 66.
Status: Site Preparation.
Surface: 21,378 sqm.
Height: 13 floors.
Developer: Shaftesbury.
Architects: BCA.
WEB (spanish/english): pgi engineering / Plaat.

*Render*










*Update 26/06/2022*


JULIO ALIER said:


>


----------



## nomarnaoj

Bitxofo said:


> @MLL1849
> Since 2002, it was expected for 2012, now they say for 2026...
> -_-
> image form yesterday 28th June 2022.


----------



## Bitxofo

^^60% completed.


----------



## Homenot

*Estel Building *| Eixample
Project Description: Renovation of Edifici Estel (1975), former headquarters of Telefonica in Barcelona.
Location: Avinguda de Roma, 79.
Status: Proposal contest.
Surface: 72,000 sqm.
Height: 14 floors.
Developer: FREO Group, Bain Capital Credit.
Architech: BCA Arquitectos.
WEB: Renders 3D para concurso de arquitectura - Jet | beyond visuals
*Before;*
_







_
*Renders:*


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.
Status: Under Construction.
Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.
Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.
Hotels: 30,000 sqm.
Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.
Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.
Architects: b720.
WEB (spanish/catalan): b720 / Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*


























*Update 29/06/2022*
































_Source: Barcelona Sagrera_


----------



## Homenot

*Entegra* | [email protected] District
Location: Carrer de Tànger, 73.
Status: Completed.
Surface: 4,736 sqm.
Height: 9 floors.
Developer: Patrizia AG, Urban Input.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
Web: Oficines Entegra a Barcelona — batlleiroig


----------



## MLL1849

Sweet looking building.


----------



## Josedc

I was just in Barcelona this last weekend, 5th time there actually, and wow!
The city looked cleaner and greener. It was so nice to walk through those streets where the sidewalks have been widened and now have more space for more trees and more places where local residents can hang out. I also noticed that there is A LOT of construction work going on, I mean, this thread is regularly updated but it doesn't do justice.


----------



## Ares2018

..


----------



## toujouse

Ares2018 said:


> Pues entonces yo vivo el la Barcelona de la dimensión Alfa..
> Te puedo preguntar por donde te moviste?


estoy de acuetdo contigo, Barcelona continua siendo una ciudad muy sucia

I agree with you, Barcelona is not a clean city and all the new buildings are very similar indeed. In addition, the horror of extensions in old buildings has returned


----------



## GGJ16

*Urbit Office Campus + LabTwentyTwo Hotel* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Bilbao, 156.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 32,600 sqm.
Height: 14, 8, 5 floors.
Developer: Actual Capital Advisors.
Architects: QID Studio.
WEB (english/spanish): Actual Capital Advisors / QID Studio

*Renders


































Update 26/07/2022*


Ailuja said:


>


----------



## mediterraneanio

Josep87 said:


> It's quite impressive. Do you think it will happen? I mean, when I started going to the university there was already a more modest project from RCR, the model was exposed for many years in the hall... They never did anything after more than 15 years.
> 
> I like this project, but I'm quite sceptical. And if finally they start the works, how many years they will be working?
> 
> I really wish it could be possible because the surroundings of Sants station are really deteriorated.


According to Adif, it will be completed by 2026.


----------



## Edu85

^^ The first phase of construction will be completed by 2026. The second phase will be completed by 2030.


----------



## losublime

Hey everyone! I've just came across this thread. I'm currently looking at renting a 4-bedroom apartment. I've seen listings in Passeig de la Zona Franca 29: ▷ Vila Bonaplata | Projects | Newly built rental apartments | Bialto

Have you heard about this project before? I'm a little skeptical about the area as Marina del Prat Vermell doesn't have the greatest reputation in Barcelona.


----------



## Josep87

losublime said:


> Hey everyone! I've just came across this thread. I'm currently looking at renting a 4-bedroom apartment. I've seen listings in Passeig de la Zona Franca 29: ▷ Vila Bonaplata | Projects | Newly built rental apartments | Bialto
> 
> Have you heard about this project before? I'm a little skeptical about the area as Marina del Prat Vermell doesn't have the greatest reputation in Barcelona.


I haven't gone in years. It was quite far from city center, but now it has a good underway communication.

They are building everywhere, so I suppose that perhaps the only problem will be the noise.

I would be open to try to live there. But I would prefer an old neighborhood like Sants, Gràcia o poblenou or Eixample, but it must be quite impossible to find a 4 bedroom flat.


----------



## GGJ16

*Dmoura +* *[email protected] *| [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Cristóbal de Moura, 113-125.
Status: Topped Out.
Height: 3 buildings: 2 x 10 floors, 1 x 7 floors.
Developer: Mitsubishi Estate London, Europa Capital.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english): GCA Arq / dmoura1 / Blueat Home - [email protected]


*Renders*


















*Update 18/09/2022*


----------



## GGJ16

*Veneçuela Social Housing* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Veneçuela, 96-106.
Status: Under construction.
Surface: 15,377 m2.
Height: 8 floors.
Residential Units: 140.
Developer: IMHAB.
Architects: Peris + Toral Arquitectes.
WEB (spanish): Peris+Toral Arquitectes

*New Renders*


































*Update 18/09/2022*


----------



## GGJ16

*The Student Hotel* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Provençals / Cristóbal de Moura.
Status: Near Completion.
Surface: 20,985 sqm.
Height: 15 floors.
Rooms: 300.
Developer: The Student Hotel.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english): GCA Arq


*Update 18/09/2022*


----------



## GGJ16

*Cristóbal de Moura 66* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Cristóbal de Moura, 66.
Status: Under construction.
Surface: 21,378 sqm.
Height: 13 floors.
Developer: Shaftesbury.
Architects: BCA.
WEB (spanish/english): pgi engineering / Plaat.

*Render*










*Update 18/09/2022*


----------



## Homenot

*Green Business Center *| [email protected] District
Project Description: Construction of new office spaces in sites around the old factory Baldomero Rovira (1909).
Location: Carrer de Zamora, 70-73.
Status: Topped out.
Surface: 14,439 sqm.
Height: 2x 7, 2x 6 floors.
Developer: Cbre Global Investors.
Architects: BCA.
WEB (spanish): formaARCH
*Renders:













































Update (souce: LinkedIn Stupendastic):*










*Bonus (Aerial view of the [email protected] district sector on this project is located):*








(_Souce: LinkedIn Tècnics G3)._


----------



## Homenot

*[email protected]* *125* | [email protected] District
Location: Carrer de la Selva de Mar, 125.
Status: Completed.
Surface: 30,710 sqm.
Height: 14, 9, 7 and 4 floors.
Developer: Acciona Inmobiliaria, Tristan Capital Partners.
WEB (english / spanish): Alquiler de oficinas en Selva de Mar 125, distrito [email protected] Norte | Inmobiliaria Cushman&Wakefield 

Screenshots from this video:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CjFdzNJDiyh/


----------



## GGJ16

*LCI [email protected] *| [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 124.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 9,090 sqm.
Height: 7 floors.
Developer: LCI.
Architects: Circular Studio.


*Renders*


















*Update 01/10/2022*


Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Simon Offices* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Refurbishment of an industrial building from 1958.
Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila, 66.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 10,500 sqm.
Height: 7 floors.
Developer: Simon.
Architects: b720.


*Before*










*Render*










*Update 01/10/2022*


Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*La Rambla renovation* | Ciutat Vella

*Before*


























*Renders*




















































*Update 03/10/2022*








_Source: NIUS_


----------



## GGJ16

*Plaça Europa 34* | Metro Area

Location: Plaça Europa, 34, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.
Status: Topped Out.
Surface: 15,000 sqm.
Height: 21 floors.
Developer: Colonial.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english): GCA Architects / Colonial


*Renders*


















*Update 06/10/2022*


AlexinhoBcn said:


>


----------



## DarkLite

It's comforting to see Barcelona continue to invest in upgrading it's important public spaces so that the city doesn't fall behind. I know their local government is trying hard to diversify away from tourism but this helps to preserve the city's image as a prestigious center for urbanism.

I will be visiting Barcelona in two months. Are there any areas or monuments that have just got done being remodeled?


----------



## ToreroConBotas

DarkLite said:


> It's comforting to see Barcelona continue to invest in upgrading it's important public spaces so that the city doesn't fall behind. I know their local government is trying hard to diversify away from tourism but this helps to preserve the city's image as a prestigious center for urbanism.
> 
> I will be visiting Barcelona in two months. Are there any areas or monuments that have just got done being remodeled?


Barcelona always had an important tech and industrial sector, although due to bad and controversial political moves there is a capital exodus towards other parts of Spain ...


----------



## Homenot

DarkLite said:


> It's comforting to see Barcelona continue to invest in upgrading it's important public spaces so that the city doesn't fall behind. I know their local government is trying hard to diversify away from tourism but this helps to preserve the city's image as a prestigious center for urbanism.
> 
> I will be visiting Barcelona in two months. Are there any areas or monuments that have just got done being remodeled?


If you want to have an idea of the new urbanism in Barcelona, I suggest the following route:
Start at Plaça d'Espanya, go to Consell de Cent street and walk until you reach Borrell Street, walk towards the sea until you reach Sant Antoni Market.
After visiting the area around the market, return to Consell de Cent Street and continue until you reach the Sagrada Familia.
During the walk through Consell de Cent street and the area around the Sagrada Familia you will be able to appreciate the provisional tactical urbanism. On the other hand, in the area of the Sant Antoni market you will be able to appreciate a superblock with its pacified streets.
From the Sagrada Familia go towards Plaça de les Glòries Catalanes. After visiting the square, walk through the [email protected] aérea. Stroll through the area formed by Marina, Llull, La Llacuna and Avinguda Diagonal streets.
Finally, go to the Parc Central del Poble Nou and from here walk down Cristobal de Moura street.


----------



## Homenot




----------



## Homenot

*LCI [email protected] *| [email protected] District
Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 124.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 9,090 sqm.
Height: 7 floors.
Developer: LCI.
Architects: Circular Studio - Circular Studio
*Renders*

















*Update, source: LinkedIn of Stupendastic:*


----------



## GGJ16

*Gesner* | Metro Area

Location: Ctra. de l'Hospitalet / Carrer de Joan N. Garcia-Nieto, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.
Status: Property Sales.
Height: 7 floors.
Residential Units: 54.
Developer: Aedas Homes.
Architects: Ingennus Urban Consulting.
WEB (english): Aedas Homes

*Render







*


----------



## GGJ16

*Mothern by Pillow* | Eixample

Project Description: Refurbishment of a 19th century building and former hotel from 2003.
Location: Ronda de St. Pere, 15.
Status: Completed.
Height: 7 floors.
Rooms: 64. 3 stars.
Developer: by Pillow.
Architects: Cierto Estudio.
WEB (spanish / english): Cierto Estudio / Afasia Archzine


----------



## GGJ16

*Tram extension* | Eixample

Project Description: 1st phase of connection between Trambaix and Trambesòs tramway systems.
Location: Avinguda Diagonal (between Carrer Independència and Carrer Girona).
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 8,400 sqm pedestrian spaces; 2,500 sqm bike lanes; 5,000 sqm green areas.
Length: 1,8 km.
New Stations: Monumental (L2) , Sicília, Verdaguer (L4, L5).
WEB (english): Ajuntament de Barcelona

*Renders*


















*Update 11/10/2022*


davroca5 said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Urbit Office Campus + LabTwentyTwo Hotel* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Bilbao, 156.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 32,600 sqm.
Height: 14, 8, 5 floors.
Developer: Actual Capital Advisors.
Architects: QID Studio.
WEB (english/spanish): Actual Capital Advisors / QID Studio

*Renders


































Update 12/10/2022*


Ailuja said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Two Parc Central* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Marroc / Bilbao.
Status: Site Preparation.
Surface: 23,000 sqm.
Height: 10 floors.
Developer: Dospuntos Asset Management, Värde.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.

*Renders


















Update 12/10/2022*


Ailuja said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.
Status: Under Construction.
Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.
Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.
Hotels: 30,000 sqm.
Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.
Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.
Architects: b720.
WEB (spanish/catalan): b720 / Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*


























*Update 05/10/2022*
















































_Source: Barcelona Sagrera._


----------



## Homenot

*Extension of the promenade with lookout in the new Barcelona's breakwater (Passeig del Mare Nostrum 19):




































*


----------



## Homenot

*Student Housing* | [email protected] District
Location: Carrer del Dr. Trueta, 193.
Status: Site preparation.
Height: 5 floors.
Architects: WIT-Lab.WEB (english): WIT

*Renders:




































Update 25/10/2022:*


bernat98 said:


> View attachment 4039932
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4039929


----------



## Homenot

*Llacuna 28 | [email protected] District
Nursery house + offices.*
Location: Carrer de Llacuna, 28.
Status: Underground floor completed.
Surface: 10,066 sqm.
Height: 7 floors.
Developer: Grupo Bega.
Architects: Bergnes de las Casas.
WEB (english / spanish): PLAAT / Grupo Bega

*Renders:*
















Upgrade 25/10/2022:


bernat98 said:


> View attachment 4039934
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4039931


----------



## Homenot

*D471* | Eixample 

Project Description: Refurbishment of the former department store El Corte Inglés Francesc Macià. Transformation from retail to office spaces.
Location: Avinguda Diagonal, 471.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 34,644 sqm.
Height: 5 floors.
Developer: AM Gestió SL.
Architects: BCA.
*Render:















Update (Souce: Metropoli Abierta):














*


----------



## Homenot

*A160 *| [email protected] District
Location: Carrer dels Almogàvers, 160.
Status: Completed.
Surface: 13,323 sqm.
Height: 6 floors.
Developer: ConrenTramway.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
WEB (english): Oficines Almogàvers 160 a Barcelona — batlleiroig


----------



## Homenot

*GREENVIA* | L'Hospitalet. Metro Area of Barcelona.
Location: Avinguda de la Granvia de l’Hospitalet, 183, L'Hospitalet de Llobregat.
Status: Under development.
Surface: 6,350 sqm (offices). 4,000 sqm (retail area).
Height: 3 floors.
Developer: FONAVI.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
WEB (spanish): GREENVIA

*Renders*





















































*Update 31/10/2022:





















*


----------



## Homenot

*Edificio Lumen |* Barcelona.
Refurbishment and extension of two floors of an old car dealership into an office building.
Location: Carretera del Prat, 8, Barcelona.
Status: Nearly completed.
Surface: 8100 sqm.
Height: 4 floors.
Developer: Heptaprim - Odiseus
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
WEB (spanish): Edificio Lumen – Carretera del Prat 8 | Barcelona

*Renders:*

















































*Update 31/10/2022:*
































*Images from Batlle i Roig web:*
















*Former building in April 2022:*


----------



## Homenot

*Smart* | [email protected] District
Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 313.
Status: Completed
Surface: 43,430 sqm.
Height: 13, 10 floors.
Developer: Meridia Capital.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (Spanish): Home - Smart


----------



## prinzdan92

Homenot said:


> *Smart* | [email protected] District
> Location: Carrer de Pere IV, 313.
> Status: Completed
> Surface: 43,430 sqm.
> Height: 13, 10 floors.
> Developer: Meridia Capital.
> Architects: GCA Architects.
> WEB (Spanish): Home - Smart
> 
> View attachment 4132650
> View attachment 4132651
> View attachment 4132652
> View attachment 4132654
> View attachment 4132655
> View attachment 4132656
> View attachment 4132657


Are those renders or the completed project? :O


----------



## Ecopolisia

prinzdan92 said:


> Are those renders or the completed project? :O


All beautifully and idyllically completed🙂👌


----------



## Homenot

They are real with a lot of photoshop's touch.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Homenot said:


> They are real with a lot of photoshop's touch.


You mean with the most professional camera angles there's to obtain such pics, instead..No downright photoshopped edits to those ones, I presume..I'm just saying.. 🙃👍


----------



## Homenot

Ecopolisia said:


> You mean with the most professional camera angles there's to obtain such pics, instead..No downright photoshopped edits to those ones, I presume..I'm just saying.. 🙃👍


I am sure it is as you write. I do not understand about photography and in Spain for the layman, we refer to professional photographs with their different especific tecnics as "photoshop's photographs". I already imagined that you said the same thing in your first post but I wasn't sure, my english is limited. Thank you very much for your attention and interest.


----------



## Atadritaata

They are indeed photoshopped. Heavily saturated and with corrected perspective. It's not just the camera angles.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Atadritaata said:


> They are indeed photoshopped. Heavily saturated and with corrected perspective. It's not just the camera angles.


I'd agree with the correct perspective combined with the professional camera angles, otherwise not..It just doens't look downright photoshopped to me,though...Hmm?👍😉


----------



## GGJ16

*Universitat Pompeu Fabra & Institute of Evolutionary Biology Buildings* | Sant Martí

Location: Carrer de Wellington / Villena.
Status: Proposal.
Surface: 7,300 sqm; 6,500 sqm.
Height: 6, 4 floors.
Developer: UPF.
Architects: ZGF Architects, MIRAG, Double Twist .
WEB (english): UPF


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*Spotify Camp Nou* | Les Corts

Project Description: Complete remodelling of FC Barcelona's Stadium, Spotify Camp Nou.
Location: Carrer d'Arístides Maillol, 12.
Status: Demolition.
Future capacity: 105,000.
Developer: FC Barcelona.
Architects: Nikken Sekkei + b720.
WEB (english): Espai Barça


*Renders*


































*Update 04/12/2022







*
_Source: Twitter @barcahoyyt_








_Source: Twitter @MarianitaGuzman_


----------



## GGJ16

*The Icon Barcelona* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Renovation of a former industrial building into offices.
Location: Carrer de Bolívia, 239.
Status: Proposal.
Surface: 6,000 sqm.
Height: 8 floors.
Architects: Double Twist.
WEB (english): Double Twist


*Before*








_Source: Google Maps Street View_


*Render*


----------



## Homenot

*StepUp @Glòries* | [email protected] District
Location: Carrer de Pamplona, 104.
Status: Completed.
Surface: 6,383 sqm.
Height: 6 floors.
Developer: CODIC.
Architects: BCA.
WEB: STEP UP - Codic
*Update:*


----------



## Pitchoune

GGJ16 said:


> *The Icon Barcelona* | [email protected] District


This reminds me the CBR building in Brussels, a modernist office building built in 1970:


----------



## Josep87

GGJ16 said:


> *The Icon Barcelona* | [email protected] District
> 
> Project Description: Renovation of a former industrial building into offices.
> Location: Carrer de Bolívia, 239.
> Status: Proposal.
> Surface: 6,000 sqm.
> Height: 8 floors.
> Architects: Double Twist.
> WEB (english): Double Twist
> 
> 
> *Before*
> View attachment 4250529
> 
> _Source: Google Maps Street View_
> 
> 
> *Render*
> View attachment 4250519


Wowww, is this real?
it's like a new "pedrera"


----------



## GGJ16

*Avenida Barcelona Nº 47 Bloque I* | Metro Area

Location: Avinguda de Barcelona, 47, Sant Joan Despí.
Status: Topped Out.
Height: 9 floors.
Residential Units: 64.
Developer: Metropolitan House, Patrizia.
Architects: B67.
WEB (spanish): Metropolitan House / B67


*Render*










*Update 13/12/2022*








_Source: Instagram Story @b67_arquitectes_


----------



## GGJ16

*Centre Cultural Ideal Flor *| Nou Barris

Location: Passeig Valldaura / Carrer del Turó Blau.
Status: Winner Proposal.
Surface: 5,473 sqm.
Height: 5 floors.
Developer: BIMSA.
Panels (catalan): PDF 1 / PDF 2


*Renders















































*


----------



## GGJ16

*Aparto Student Residence + T3 Diagonal Mar (offices)* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Cristóbal de Moura / Puigcerdà.
Status: Topped Out.
Surface: 3,610 sqm (offices).
Height: 2x 11, 5 floors.
Rooms: 350.
Developer: Henderson Park, Hines.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
WEB (english): Hines


*Renders


















Update 18/12/2022*


Yanko101 said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Veneçuela Social Housing* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Veneçuela, 96-106.
Status: Topped Out.
Surface: 15,377 m2.
Height: 8 floors.
Residential Units: 140.
Developer: IMHAB.
Architects: Peris + Toral Arquitectes.
WEB (spanish): Peris+Toral Arquitectes


*Render*










*Update 18/12/2022*


Yanko101 said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Dmoura +* *[email protected] *| [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Cristóbal de Moura, 113-125.
Status: Topped Out.
Height: 3 buildings: 2 x 10 floors, 1 x 7 floors.
Developer: Mitsubishi Estate London, Europa Capital.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english): GCA Arq / dmoura1 / Blueat Home - [email protected]


*Renders*


















*Update 18/12/2022*


Yanko101 said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Avinguda Diagonal 233* | Eixample

Project Description: Renovation of an office building.
Location: Avinguda Diagonal, 233.
Status: Proposal.
Height: 7 floors.
Architects: BAAS Arquitectura.


*Before*








_Source: Google Maps Street View_


*Renders































*


----------



## GGJ16

*Passatge d’Arriassa Social Housing* | Sant Martí

Location: Passatge d’Arriassa, s/n.
Status: Site Preparation.
Height: 9 floors.
Residential Units: 40.
Developer: IMHAB.
Architects: Acsa, Obras e Infraestructuras, SAU.


*Render*










*Update 20/12/2022

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605141518607695873*


----------



## GGJ16

*La Sagrera Station* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: New central train station and transportation hub of Barcelona, located in La Sagrera neighbourhood.
Status: Under Construction.
Station Surface: 295,000 sqm.
Offices & Commercial Spaces: 150,000 sqm.
Hotels: 30,000 sqm.
Green Areas: 400,000 sqm.
Developer: Barcelona Sagrera Alta Velocitat.
Architects: b720.
WEB (spanish/catalan): b720 / Barcelona Sagrera


*Renders*


























*Update 14/12/2022















































*
_Source: Barcelona Sagrera._


----------



## GGJ16

*Urbit Office Campus + LabTwentyTwo Hotel* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Bilbao, 156.
Status: Topped Out.
Surface: 32,600 sqm.
Height: 14, 8, 5 floors.
Developer: Actual Capital Advisors.
Architects: QID Studio.
WEB (english/spanish): Actual Capital Advisors / QID Studio


*Renders


































Update 23/12/2022*


Ailuja said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Two Parc Central* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Marroc / Bilbao.
Status: Site Preparation.
Surface: 23,000 sqm.
Height: 10 floors.
Developer: Dospuntos Asset Management, Värde.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.


*Renders


















Update 23/12/2022


Ailuja said:



















Click to expand...

*


----------



## GGJ16

*Vita Sancho Student Residence* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila / Joan d'Àustria.
Status: Near Completion.
Surface: 13,645 sqm.
Height: 13 floors.
Rooms: 350.
Developer: Vita Student.
Architects: JPAM, AVA Studio.
WEB (spanish): JPAM


*Renders


























Update 24/12/2022*


Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Alaba 111* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer d'Àlaba, 111.
Status: Near Completion.
Surface: 17,294 sqm.
Height: 7 floors.
Developer: Rivoli AM.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.
WEB (english): Alaba 111


*Renders*


















*Update 24/12/2022*


Homenot said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Culmia Themis Riera* | Sants-Montjuïc

Location: Carrer de Riera Blanca / Avinguda del Carrilet.
Status: Property Sales.
Height: 11, 6 floors.
Residential Units: 85.
Developer: Culmia.
Architects: TAC Arquitectes.
WEB (english): Culmia


*New Renders















*


----------



## GGJ16

*NO|BA Homes II * | Metro Area

Location: Carrer del Carme / Bruc, Esplugues de Llobregat.
Status: Property Sales.
Height: 12, 7 floors.
Residential Units: 178.
Developer: Neinor Homes.
WEB (english): Neinor Homes


*Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*ABP Sant Martí* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Renovation and expansion of the Mossos d'Esquadra police station in Barcelona's Sant Martí district, located in a former industrial building.
Location: Carrer de Bolívia, 30-32.
Status: Proposal.
Surface: 13,696 sqm.
Height: 8 floors.
Developer: Generalitat de Catalunya.


*Before*








_Source: Google Maps Street View._


*Renders















*


----------



## GGJ16

*Sant Andreu Market* | Sant Andreu

Project Description: Construction of the new municipal market of Sant Andreu district and renovation of an old market nave.
Location: Plaça del Mercadal, 41.
Status: Completed.
Surface: 3,197 sqm.
Developer: Institut Municipal de Mercats de Barcelona, AMB.
WEB (english/catalan): AMB


----------



## Homenot

*Simon Offices* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Refurbishment of an industrial building from 1958.
Location: Carrer de Sancho de Ávila, 66.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 10,500 sqm.
Height: 7 floors.
Developer: Simon.
Architects: b720.
*Before*








*Render*








*Update 27/12/2022:*


----------



## Homenot

*Binar* | [email protected] District
Location: Carrer de Pamplona, 101.
Status: Under construction.
Surface: 4,400 sqm.
Height: 7 floors.
Developer: CODIC.
Architects: BCA.
WEB (spanish): Office Building | Binar | Barcelona
*Render:























Update 27/12/2022:*


----------



## GGJ16

*Bolivia Building* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Bolívia, 203-225.
Status: Proposal.
Surface: 25,000 sqm.
Height: 8, 7 floors.
Developer: Glenwell Group.
WEB (english): Glenwell Group

*New Renders*


----------



## GGJ16

*22Palms* | [email protected] District

Project Description: Renovation and expansion of a former industrial building from 1968.
Location: Carrer de Perú, 184.
Status: Proposal.
Surface: 6,893 sqm.
Height: 5 floors.
Developer: R.Evolution.
WEB (english): 22Palms

*Before







*
_Source: Google Maps Street View._

*New Renders*


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Wonderful !








A New Milestone for Gaudí’s Sagrada Familia in Barcelona


Gaudí's Sagrada Familia in Barcelona has culminated and illuminated the terminals in the towers of the Evangelists Luke and Mark.




www.archdaily.com


----------



## Ecopolisia

HANDS DOWN,literally my most favorite, not only church/cathedral, but religious building ever.JUST LOOK AT THAT SUPER MASTERPIECE. Yeah,even more than Ulmer Dom, Kölner Dom (cologne Cathedral), Notre-Dame de Reims ,that uniquely colorful Basilica one in Moscow and St. Patrick Cathedral in NYC,etc, and also some very few mosques,synagogues and temples out there.You heard me right.Saying that from a full-blown agnostic ..Lol..🙇🫠😵‍💫😵‍💫🤯...😅🙃👏👌👌🤟


----------



## GGJ16

*Badávila* | [email protected] District
Location: Carrer d'Àvila, 50 - Carrer de Badajoz, 49.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 11,000 sqm.
Height: 5, 4 floors.
Developer: AEW.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english): GCA Architects / Badávila

*Renders*

























*Update 05/01/2023*


Glogauer said:


>


----------



## GGJ16

*Two Parc Central* | [email protected] District

Location: Carrer de Marroc / Bilbao.
Status: Site Preparation.
Surface: 23,000 sqm.
Height: 10 floors.
Developer: Dospuntos Asset Management, Värde.
Architects: Batlle i Roig.

*Renders

















Update 05/01/2023*


Ailuja said:


>


----------



## Josedc

maybe this question has been answered before, but here it goes: is there a reason why BCN does not aim higher with its buildings? It definitely has enough business to support it.


----------



## ADR_Angmar

Josedc said:


> maybe this question has been answered before, but here it goes: is there a reason why BCN does not aim higher with its buildings? It definitely has enough business to support it.


What do you mean aim higher? This same year the city has won Mies van der Rogue awards for recently built buildings. The city is building a central station with a kilometer-long linear park, the largest football stadium in Europe and even a building with a waterfall at [email protected] district...


----------



## prinzdan92

ADR_Angmar said:


> What do you mean aim higher? This same year the city has won Mies van der Rogue awards for recently built buildings. The city is building a central station with a kilometer-long linear park, the largest football stadium in Europe and even a building with a waterfall at [email protected] district...


He means, building more skyscrapers.


----------



## ADR_Angmar

prinzdan92 said:


> He means, building more skyscrapers.


Ok no problem. In that case, because unlike Arab or Asian cities, there is a tradition in Europe of protecting heritage and aesthetics. In Barcelona there is also a consensus that no building in Barcelona must be higher than the Sagrada Familia. In any case, there are tall buildings along Diagonal Alley and others are expected to be constructed along La Sagrera central station, but in no case will they exceed the height of the Sagrada Familia.


----------



## SEIM

> In Barcelona there is also a consensus that no building in Barcelona must be higher than the Sagrada Familia.


 Its a fake, and a repeated idea but without any basis. Beyond a possible comment by Gaudi.​


----------



## ADR_Angmar

SEIM said:


> Its a fake, and a repeated idea but without any basis. Beyond a possible comment by Gaudi.​


There is a myth that Gaudí built the Sagrada Familia lower than the Tibidabo mountain out of respect for God, who was the architect of the mountain.

False or not, this idea is in our minds, and there is no building or future construction project larger than 172.5m in the city.

The reason for not building more skyscrapers may be technical, political or other, but I would like to believe that the main reason is out of respect for Gaudí. I find it romantic.


----------



## robhood

ADR_Angmar said:


> Ok no problem. In that case, because unlike Arab or Asian cities, there is a tradition in Europe of protecting heritage and aesthetics.


really?

Birmingham Uk
Birmingham Skyline by Metrogogo, on Flickr

Manchester Uk

Manchester as seen from Stalybridge by Ian Clarke, on Flickr

leeds Uk

_DSC9903-3 by Bob Peters, on Flickr

Rotterdam, 
DSC04168rawcon_aa by Ger Hadem, on Flickr

Milan

Skyline of Milan by Dr.Luay, on Flickr

Lyon

Lyon's buisness skyline by Maxime Athier, on Flickr


Madrid

Madrid desde Paracuellos by Santi Cabrero, on Flickr

Warsaw

Skyline Warsaw river by Diego Molero, on Flickr

what tradition in Europe of protecting heritage and aesthetics are you talking about,?


----------



## ADR_Angmar

robhood said:


> what tradition in Europe of protecting heritage and aesthetics are you talking about,?











Yeah and this is Barcelona.

And I'm talking about the same tradition of putting these buildings in economic or specific areas instead of next to a cathedral.


----------



## prinzdan92

ADR_Angmar said:


> View attachment 4409351
> 
> Yeah and this is Barcelona.
> 
> And I'm talking about the same tradition of putting these buildings in economic or specific areas instead of next to a cathedral.


Well, London and Frankfurt could be exemptions...


----------



## Homenot

*Dmoura +* *[email protected] *| [email protected] District
Location: Carrer de Cristóbal de Moura, 113-125.
Status: Topped Out.
Height: 3 buildings: 2 x 10 floors, 1 x 7 floors.
Developer: Mitsubishi Estate London, Europa Capital.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english): GCA Arq / dmoura1 / Blueat Home - [email protected]
*Renders:
















Update 08/01/2023:


















































*


----------



## Homenot

*Badávila* | [email protected] District
Location: Carrer d'Àvila, 50 - Carrer de Badajoz, 49.
Status: Under Construction.
Surface: 11,000 sqm.
Height: 5, 4 floors.
Developer: AEW.
Architects: GCA Architects.
WEB (english): GCA Architects / Badávila

*Renders*

























*Update 08/01/2023:



































*


----------



## GGJ16

*Cobega HD2 Social Housing* | Sant Martí

Location: Carrer de Lola Iturbe Arizcuren, 13.
Status: Site Preparation.
Height: 9 floors.
Residential Units: 40.
Developer: IMHAB.
Architects: Vicente Guallart Furió, Daniel Ibáñez Moreno, Acsa Obras e Infraestructuras, SAU.

*New Renders*


----------

